# Smoking and Obamacare #17



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Again she is almost to the point of being put in a hospital and is on oxygen 24/7 and you harp on trivial gauge comment alive just to keep her promise 'alive'. You continual badgering her in my opinion is an evil form of bullying. If sitting in a chair, breathing oxygen and posting gives her comfort just ignore her. That would be the kind thing to do instead of spouting righteous indignation just to upset her. But that is only my opinion and what I would do to be kind.


This has been the story for 3 years now. Go check some of the disgusting posts she has made in the last month.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, since you are on the side of wanting to keep racists and bigots in control and want the Fed Govt to maintain approval of State's voter registration laws, and have stated your disagreement with the Supreme Court's recent decision to return the voter registration control back to the Southern and individual States which have proven they no longer suppress black voters, you have now identified yourself as a bigot and racist.
> 
> I do hope you shall be overcome by somebody.


What went on in some southern states last November was appalling! People waiting lines for 4-8 hours to vote, only to have the place close before all got to vote. Closing them on Sunday for the first time in years. 
The one good thing here is that the barrel of monkeys you call the Republican Party has really secured the vote for Dems in 2014 &16.
Looks like you have been overcome with blindness, hate and of course, and bigotry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I doubt the Pope cares less about our cyber closet. But he does love his two Harley motorcycles.


Good for him! I would imagine that all of the Vespas in Rome pull over when they hear those hogs coming around the bend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Having a meltdown? You and your ilk are getting worse and worse now that Obama is plummeting in popularity worldwide. Russia and China are turning their noses up at him and are having a good laugh at his expense. Yes, there are news sources reporting news, you really should be reading them.


That's lame even for you, solowey. :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again she is almost to the point of being put in a hospital and is on oxygen 24/7 and you harp on trivial gauge comment alive just to keep her promise 'alive'. You continual badgering her in my opinion is an evil form of bullying. If sitting in a chair, breathing oxygen and posting gives her comfort just ignore her. That would be the kind thing to do instead of spouting righteous indignation just to upset her. But that is only my opinion and what I would do to be kind.


lovethelake
Bullying is totally unacceptable and that is what she has been doing for a long, long time and claims illness (which she may have) when not wanting to accept responsibility for it. I feel for anyone not being well but her theater performance is an old one. In one posting she states how ill she is and goes to the next thread to ask for sock knitting instructions, when she just claimed not to handle numbers too well and has problems comprehending and is very ill? Something is weird here, isn't it.

She was looking for trouble no doubt. I barely had my Avatar up which was the wrong picture and immediately took it off and there she was with her bullying. Does she have an alarm to tell her when I come on? She was nasty and should take responsibility for it no matter what. If you cant take the heat, stay out of the kitchen and she dished it out and I am calling her on it, that simple. I wish her good health.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's lame even for you, solowey. :XD:


Bratty Patty
get her "intelligent" vocabulary with re. to international affairs: "turning their noses......"? They always give away their
shortcomings, don't they! Got to love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Anybody see the front page of the Wall Street Journal? Health insurance rates are going to double or triple for some people. The onslaught has begun.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Anybody see the front page of the Wall Street Journal? Health insurance rates are going to double or triple for some people. The onslaught has begun.


Hi, Rhode Island! Enjoy your 10% Obamacare hikes!
By: Moe Lane (Diary) | June 30th, 2013 at 10:30 AM

If youre lucky.

Rhode Island Health Insurance Commissioner Christopher F. Koller has approved 2014 health insurance rates that he called significantly lower than those requested  but that still involve increases in premiums.

For the majority of Rhode Islanders who get health insurance from large employers, rates will go up, on average, 9.5 percent to 12 percent.

Three points about this:

1) Dont expect that this is the last time that the rates will go up; the whole thing reeks of Lets raise them as little as possible this time and push the envelope more next time. Because thats how it works.

2) Remember how prices were supposed to go down under Obamacare? Notice how that somehow became significantly lower premium increases? Sorry, but we told so.
James Langevin (D, RI-02) voted for Obamacare. Sheldon Whitehouse (D, RI) voted for Obamacare. Jack Reed (D, RI) voted for Obamacare. The only reason that David Cicilline (D, RI-01) did not vote for Obamacare was because at the time he was off running Providence into the ground*.

3) No Republican voted for Obamacare. The rise in Rhode Islands insurance rates is not. Our. Fault.

I dont wish to be cruel to the voters of Rhode Island: but this is what happens when you let your state be exclusively run by, and exclusively represented by, Democrats. Im sure that looking for an alternative seems all very icky for voters in that state: but whether it is ickier than the 13-17% rate hikes that the insurance companies are pushing for, and will very soon get, is only a rhetorical question for hardcore Democrats who still adamantly refuse to admit that they severely messed up with Obamacare. The rest of us are not actually obligated to cater to progressives self-delusion

via 9:38 AM - 30 Jun 2013
Brian Faughnan @BrianFaughnan

Rhode Island approves new Obamacare insurance rates. Pretty much everyone seeing rates go up.

http://news.providencejournal.com/breaking-news/2013/06/commissioner-approves-increases-in-health-premiumsready.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Anybody see the front page of the Wall Street Journal? Health insurance rates are going to double or triple for some people. The onslaught has begun.


Lukelucy
of course exactly as expected, raise before you can't any longer. So what is new? Has nothing to do with Obamacare itself BUT everything with the greed of the Insurance Industry. Put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi, Rhode Island! Enjoy your 10% Obamacare hikes!
> By: Moe Lane (Diary) | June 30th, 2013 at 10:30 AM
> 
> If youre lucky.
> ...


Thank you for your response. I cannot believe that people think this is not Obummacare. Of course it is! It is not the insurance companies. We are now going to pay dearly. I hope this all goes away when people see the light. If a person does not think it is Obummacare, then they better start to think, period. God help us. This president is destroying America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for your response. I cannot believe that people think this is not Obummacare. Of course it is! It is not the insurance companies. We are now going to pay dearly. I hope this all goes away when people see the light. If a person does not think it is Obummacare, then they better start to think, period. God help us. This president is destroying America.


Rates are going to increase steadily under Obamacare and they could triple, yes triple in cost. That is beyond the beyond.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Rates are going to increase steadily under Obamacare and they could triple, yes triple in cost. That is beyond the beyond.


Check your insurance premiums for the past 5-10 years and see if your premiums have gone up. Blame the insurance companies because they're the ones raising your rates.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Check your insurance premiums for the past 5-10 years and see if your premiums have gone up. Blame the insurance companies because they're the ones raising your rates.


I am well aware that my insurance rates have gone up. Not a lot compared to what is happening. My insurance rates have never come close to tripling. There is no comparison.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am well aware that my insurance rates have gone up. Not a lot compared to what is happening. My insurance rates have never come close to tripling. There is no comparison.


You are absolutely correct Lukelucy. The are at least 20 new or higher taxes to just implement Obamacare. Those increases are starting to hit the consumers, but the drastic increases are only just beginning.

How dumb does one have to be to not recognize insuring millions more individuals, with higher health risks, and creating new and/or higher existing taxes, will not keep health care insurance costs standard.

Of course, every American taxpayer will be expected to pay more and dearly for the additional insured and the higher and newer taxes that are part of Obamacare. The only way to pay for those costs is to increase and begin to charge higher insurance premiums on EVERY SINGLE American citizen including those who don't presently even pay a premium. Insurance companies are for-profit businesses, and the cost of the twenty new health care Obamacare mandated taxes will not be borne by the insurance companies, but instead by the insured as in ANY business. Taxes are ALWAYS passed on to the consumer.

Check you phone bills sometime to see how much you pay in fees, charges and taxes to cover free cell phones and service, and phone equipment to the "entitled."

Don't forget those Americans who refuse to buy insurance will be assessed a penalty on a tax return.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are absolutely correct Lukelucy. The are at least 20 new or higher taxes to just implement Obamacare. Those increase are starting to hit the consumers, but the drastic increase are only just beginning.
> 
> How dumb does one have to be to not recognize insuring millions of more individuals, with higher health risks, and creating new and/or higher existing taxes, will not keep health care insurance costs standard.
> 
> ...


Knitpresentgifts,

It is amazing that people think this is going to be a free ride. Your words hit the mark. Thank you. We have not seen the beginning.

It is infuriating to have to pay to insure people who smoke, are alcoholics, eat junk food, don't want to hold a job, etc. Our country has just taken its first step towards socialism.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> It is amazing that people think this is going to be a free ride. Your words hit the mark. Thank you. We have not seen the beginning.
> 
> It is infuriating to have to pay to insure people who smoke, are alcoholics, eat junk food, don't want to hold a job, etc. Our country has just taken its first step towards socialism.


Nobody thinks this is going to be a free ride, but if you already have coverage you can keep it. I don't understand why you never blame the large insurance corporations for your higher premiums. They've been raising premiums for years when there was no Obamacare. Before Obamacare you paid for smokers, alcoholics, fat people, people with heart disease, diabetics, etc., so why do you resent paying for them now. Guess what? We get insurance so that if something happens to our health we have help paying for our care. Why don't you blame insurance companies for anything? After all, they're getting rich off of your premiums.
The GOP has spent $400 million to convince people that Obamacare is a bad thing. You have fallen prey to all the misinformation they're putting out there. Just think what that $400 could be used for!
I think we need to wait to see what really is going to happen, and I assume there will be some problems when a new system goes into effect. Don't talk about tripling premiums if it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nobody thinks this is going to be a free ride, but if you already have coverage you can keep it. I don't understand why you never blame the large insurance corporations for your higher premiums. They've been raising premiums for years when there was no Obamacare. Before Obamacare you paid for smokers, alcoholics, fat people, people with heart disease, diabetics, etc., so why do you resent paying for them now. Guess what? We get insurance so that if something happens to our health we have help paying for our care. Why don't you blame insurance companies for anything? After all, they're getting rich off of your premiums.
> The GOP has spent $400 million to convince people that Obamacare is a bad thing. You have fallen prey to all the misinformation they're putting out there. Just think what that $400 could be used for!
> I think we need to wait to see what really is going to happen, and I assume there will be some problems when a new system goes into effect. Don't talk about tripling premiums if it hasn't happened yet.


I have insurance coverage and just received a notice that it is going wayyyyy up. Obamacare is now directing what is happening - not the insurance companies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have insurance coverage and just received a notice that it is going wayyyyy up. Obamacare is now directing what is happening - not the insurance companies.


Even though this article was written one year ago, the cost estimates by the CBO are the same or even slightly higher today.

CBO: Obamacare to Cost $1.930 Trillion, Leave 30 Million Uninsured
4:31 PM, JUL 27, 2012  BY JEFFREY H. ANDERSON

The Supreme Courts 5-4 decision upholding the overhauls individual mandate as an allowable (although seemingly unprecedented) tax on inactivity, shows that President Obamas centerpiece legislation would cost about $2 trillion over its real first decade (2014 through 2023).

The CBO also says that  despite its colossal cost and its unprecedented expansion of power and control over Americans lives  Obamacare would, as of a decade from now, leave 30 million people uninsured.

At the time of Obamacares passage, Democrats touted the fact that the CBO had then said that the gross cost of Obamacares insurance coverage provisions would be only $938 billion. But that was for 2010 through 2019, while Obamacare wouldnt really even go into effect until 2014. Now, the CBO says that the gross cost of Obamacares insurance coverage provisions over the 9-year span from 2014 through 2022 would be $1.674 trillion.

Even if one were to assume that Obamacares annual costs, which the CBO says would rise by between 3.6 and 9.5 percent during each of the final five years of its scoring, would suddenly stop rising altogether in 2023 and would remain at $256 billion  the cost for 2022  the tally for Obamacares real first decade (2014-23) would be $1.930 trillion.

Really, it would be much higher. Thats because this tally, as the CBO notes, merely reflects the cost of Obamacares insurance coverage provisions, not the cost of Obamacare as a whole.

Based on previous CBO estimates, Obamacares overall 10-year costs would likely eclipse $2.5 trillion. This would be alarming enough without taking into account this additional consideration: Bold Emphasis added: *Experience strongly suggests that the CBO is underestimating, rather than overestimating, the cost of this huge expansion of federal power.*

So, what  besides less liberty  would Americans get for their $1,930,000,000,000 and change? Well, the CBO now says that Obamacare would cause between 4 and 6 million Americans to lose their employer-sponsored insurance, writing, Between 4 million and 6 million fewer people are estimated to have coverage through an employer, compared with coverage in the absence of the [Affordable Care Act].

Moreover, the CBO and/or the Medicare chief actuary have previously said that *Obamacare would raise health insurance premiums, would raise overall U.S. health costs, would raise taxes on Americans and on American businesses, and would siphon something approaching $1 trillion (from 2014 through 2023) out of Medicare.*

In the process (according to the Medicare chief actuary), Obamacare would reduce reimbursement rates for Medicare providers to the point where theyd be lower even than the notoriously low reimbursement rates paid to Medicaid providers  therefore * jeopardizing seniors access to care.*

Oh, and Obamacare would also establish the unelected and largely unaccountable 15-member Independent Payment Advisory Board (IPAB) to institute further Medicare cuts.

*Of course, there is another option, *one that would preserve Americans liberty, prevent this Medicare raid, prevent these tax increases, keep these millions of Americans from losing their employer-sponsored insurance, keep health costs from rising, and save American taxpayers more than $1.930 trillion that would otherwise be spent on Obamacare: *Repeal.*


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Even though this article was written one year ago, the cost estimates by the CBO are the same or even slightly higher today.
> 
> CBO: Obamacare to Cost $1.930 Trillion, Leave 30 Million Uninsured
> 4:31 PM, JUL 27, 2012  BY JEFFREY H. ANDERSON
> ...


It is amazing how people are so high on Obama and cannot see what he is doing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is amazing how people are so high on Obama and cannot see what he is doing!


That is because their drugs to get high are also going to be covered on Obamacare! :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is because their drugs to get high are also going to be covered on Obamacare! :shock:


Amazing. Disheartening. Terrible.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have insurance coverage and just received a notice that it is going wayyyyy up. Obamacare is now directing what is happening - not the insurance companies.


How do you know? Do you know,because the insurance companies told you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Amazing. Disheartening. Terrible.


Do you believe everything s/he says? Think for yourself, Lukelucy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How do you know? Do you know,because the insurance companies told you?


Insurance companies cannot raise their rates so drastically and stay in business. It is a well known fact that Obummacare is going to cost a fortune. He has tried to hide the truth. Can't you see?? Maybe you do not want to see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you believe everything s/he says? Think for yourself, Lukelucy.


I am thinking for myself. That is why I started this thread. My pension is not going to cover health insurance for me!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am thinking for myself. That is why I started this thread. My pension is not going to cover health insurance for me!


I know that the costs of healthcare were spiraling out of control way before the passage of Obamacare. Chances are that they may have gone up even more without it, but now there's a good reason the insurance companies can use for an excuse: oh, Obamacare made us do it. It's like the devil made me do it. 
We're all entitled to our opinions, and we'll just have to wait and see what the future holds. All I know is that costs have been rising for years, and we have to do something to stop it or we'll all be unable to afford insurance. Paying for free medical expenses via the ER would be costing us more than giving tax credit for mandated insurance coverage. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I know that the costs of healthcare were spiraling out of control way before the passage of Obamacare. Chances are that they may have gone up even more without it, but now there's a good reason the insurance companies can use for an excuse: oh, Obamacare made us do it. It's like the devil made me do it.
> We're all entitled to our opinions, and we'll just have to wait and see what the future holds. All I know is that costs have been rising for years, and we have to do something to stop it or we'll all be unable to afford insurance. Paying for free medical expenses via the ER would be costing us more than giving tax credit for mandated insurance coverage. Just my opinion.


You cannot say that it is not Obamacare. I understand what you are saying. Never in my life have costs skyrocketed like this. It is not the insurance companies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I know that the costs of healthcare were spiraling out of control way before the passage of Obamacare. Chances are that they may have gone up even more without it, but now there's a good reason the insurance companies can use for an excuse: oh, Obamacare made us do it. It's like the devil made me do it.
> We're all entitled to our opinions, and we'll just have to wait and see what the future holds. All I know is that costs have been rising for years, and we have to do something to stop it or we'll all be unable to afford insurance. Paying for free medical expenses via the ER would be costing us more than giving tax credit for mandated insurance coverage. Just my opinion.


P.S. i would read something besides an editorial from a conservative paper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> P.S. i would read something besides an editorial from a conservative paper.


It was not an editorial at all. It was a plain fact.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You cannot say that it is not Obamacare. I understand what you are saying. Never in my life have costs skyrocketed like this. It is not the insurance companies!


You just can't say that with any certainty, and there is no proof.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was not an editorial at all. It was a plain fact.


Jeffrey H. Anderson writes for a conservative paper. It was not pure fact.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You just can't say that with any certainty, and there is no proof.


It is everywhere. Just start looking any you will find it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Jeffrey H. Anderson writes for a conservative paper. It was not pure fact.


It does not mean he is wrong.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is everywhere. Just start looking any you will find it all.


No proof


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No proof


I guess we can keep blaming the insurance companies. And what proof is there for that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It does not mean he is wrong.


It means it is written with his slant on it, not that it's wrong. That's why it pays to read other sources if you want a more neutral view of an issue. And maybe the facts he writes are wrong. One never knows unless one is willing to dig a little.
Have to leave for now


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It means it is written with his slant on it, not that it's wrong. That's why it pays to read other sources if you want a more neutral view of an issue. And maybe the facts he writes are wrong. One never knows unless one is willing to dig a little.
> Have to leave for now


Alcameron,

Thank you for a discussion that is not filled with hate. I appreciate it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess we can keep blaming the insurance companies. And what proof is there for that?


For me, the proof is in my past premium hikes and the issues I have had in the past with our old company not wanting to cover something that they were supposed to cover under the law. They try to get away with not paying for certain things---if they can. We no longer have that company.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Insurance companies cannot raise their rates so drastically and stay in business. It is a well known fact that Obummacare is going to cost a fortune. He has tried to hide the truth. Can't you see?? Maybe you do not want to see.


Al only wants to believe what she wants to believe. She ignores and is oblivious to the news, reporters, the facts, the CBO (bipart BTW), the taxes that are part of Obamacare, the increase in premiums, the governors of the states who have discussed the increases, the editorials, the published reports and books about the costs of Obamacare, the doctors and hospitals going out of business, and her own policy I guess.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For me, the proof is in my past premium hikes and the issues I have had in the past with our old company not wanting to cover something that they were supposed to cover under the law. They try to get away with not paying for certain things---if they can. We no longer have that company.


Alcameron,

I am finding that now, with the gov't more involved, important tests are being denied - they never were before. They are going to deny coverage like never before. Costs are going to be terrible. This is not a free ride.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> P.S. i would read something besides an editorial from a conservative paper.


P.S. The reports and facts are written by the CBO and published by Liberal and Conservative editors. Try reading a few - the info is the same in all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Al only wants to believe what she wants to believe. She ignores and is oblivious to the news, reporters, the facts, the CBO (bipart BTW), the taxes that are part of Obamacare, the increase in premiums, the governors of the states who have discussed the increases, the editorials, the published reports and books about the costs of Obamacare, the doctors and hospitals going out of business, and her own policy I guess.


Knitpresentgifts,

I know you are right. It is so clear to me. I don't understand why people don't see it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Alcameron,
> 
> Thank you for a discussion that is not filled with hate. I appreciate it.


You're welcome. I feel the same way, but I don't like it when our president is called "Obumma" rather than Obama. I think that's quite disrespectful.

We both have strong opinions about this, and I see value in writing what we feel and think about something. I usually try to be fair and listen to what the other person says. It's hard if the other person is nasty and doesn't respect what you say or who you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It was not an editorial at all. It was a plain fact.


Exactly correct - she ignores the CBO, Politico, every fact as she is going through life with blinders on re Obamacare.

Don't bother trying to explain it to her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. The reports and facts are written by the CBO and published by Liberal and Conservative editors. Try reading a few - the info is the same in all.


I have read quite a bit and intend to read more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You're welcome. I feel the same way, but I don't like it when our president is called "Obumma" rather than Obama. I think that's quite disrespectful.
> 
> We both have strong opinions about this, and I see value in writing what we feel and think about something. I usually try to be fair and listen to what the other person says. It's hard if the other person is nasty and doesn't respect what you say or who you are.


I write Obumma because I am furious over what he has done. Sorry. I'll try to refrain from writing it again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct - she ignores the CBO, Politico, every fact as she is going through life with blinders on re Obamacare.
> 
> Don't bother trying to explain it to her.


Lukelucy has graciously engaged in a lively discussion with me. Perhaps you could learn from her. I have intentionally written to her as I have seen too much nastiness and lack of Christian charity displayed by you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It means it is written with his slant on it, not that it's wrong. That's why it pays to read other sources if you want a more neutral view of an issue. And maybe the facts he writes are wrong. One never knows unless one is willing to dig a little.
> Have to leave for now


Do some digging yourself Al. It is you who are ignoring the facts. Save your $, you'll need them.

Even the liberal editorials are preaching about the increased costs and new taxes; guess you don't believe your favored sources either. Your choice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Alcameron,
> 
> I am finding that now, with the gov't more involved, important tests are being denied - they never were before. They are going to deny coverage like never before. Costs are going to be terrible. This is not a free ride.


Not true. I have seen it over and over again before Obamacare ever came on the scene. I'm sorry I can't continue this with the presence of your sidekick. I will not tolerate her behavior. Sorry, Lukelucy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have read quite a bit and intend to read more.


If that were true, why do you not believe what your sources say since even the Liberal editorials discuss the increased costs and higher premiums and twenty new or increased taxes.

Do you not believe any of those you read - sources you have not posted here either?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I write Obumma because I am furious over what he has done. Sorry. I'll try to refrain from writing it again.


I'm furious with a President of the United States who lies over and over again to the American people.

Then attempts to cover up his lies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Lukelucy has graciously engaged in a lively discussion with me. Perhaps you could learn from her. I have intentionally written to her as I have seen too much nastiness and lack of Christian charity displayed by you.


Lukelucy and I are in agreement and continue to learn from each other. We also recognize that you are not willing to learn anything different from your personal opinion and recognize you ignore obvious facts regardless of the source.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I write Obumma because I am furious over what he has done. Sorry. I'll try to refrain from writing it again.


Lukelucy
some folks just have a great need to show that they have no class whatsoever, you are one of the regulars Be proud.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Not true. I have seen it over and over again before Obamacare ever came on the scene. I'm sorry I can't continue this with the presence of your sidekick. I will not tolerate her behavior. Sorry, Lukelucy.


What she really means Lukelucy is that she is unable to support or defend her opinion so puts the false blame on me. Whatever; I can take it. The truth sucks for everyone living under this Administration regardless of party or lack thereof.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm furious with a President of the United States who lies over and over again to the American people.


knitpresentgifts
and you as the TRUTH FAIRY is making such a statement. Very interesting since you are a constant x x x.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here are a few Dems' thoughts on Obamacare:

West Virginia senator Jay Rockefeller, one of the main architects of Obamacare, calls the bill probably the most complex piece of
legislation ever passed by the United States Congress. Referring to the implementation of the bill, he says, If it isnt done right the first time, it will just simply get worse.

Senate Finance chairman Max Baucus of Montana has an even gloomier assessment. I just see a huge train wreck coming down, he told Sebelius in a hearing last week. When
Im home, small businesses have no idea what to do, what to expect, they dont know what affordability rules are, they dont know what penalties may apply. They just dont know.

Some backers of Obamacare are even jumping ship completely. Kinsey Robinson, the president of the 22,000-member United Union of Roofers, issued a public statement last week calling for repeal or complete reform of the Affordable Care Act. He explained that his unions concerns over certain provisions in the ACA have not been addressed, or in some instances, [have been] totally ignored. Many of the bills quickly drafted provisions, he added, are inconsistent with the promise that those who were satisfied with their employer-sponsored coverage could keep it.

The train wreck that Senator Baucus foresees could push
young people into rate shock as their premiums increase to subsidize care for older Americans. Obamacares community rating rules and benefit mandates might prompt employers to drop coverage or avoid hiring new employees. I talk with a lot of businesses that are thinking of self-insuring or finding any loophole they can to avoid the most onerous parts of Obamacare, says pollster Scott Rasmussen.

A study last month by the Society of Actuaries predicted that medical claims per policyholder will rise by 32 percent in the individual plans offered by Obamacares health-care exchanges. In some states, the increase could be as much as 80 percent.

The Obama administration is preparing for the worst. Michael Cannon of the Cato Institute reports that it is getting ready to spend $600 billion that Congress never authorized on federally run state exchanges in order to ease any sticker shock for consumers. But that may not be nearly enough.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What she really means Lukelucy is that she is unable to support or defend her opinion so puts the blame on me. Whatever; I can take it. The truth sucks for everyone living under this Administration regardless of party.


My opinion about Obamacare doesn't have to be supported by anything because it's my opinion. I think it's a good thing that more people get health insurance. It's an o-p-i-n-i-o-n. Do you understand anything?? Don't trouble yourself, dear, to explain anything I say. Learn to think of others once in your life. You are so blinded by your high opinion of yourself that you can't relate well to people at all. Try group therapy instead of individual. That might help you, with medication perhaps. I'm not trying to belittle you, I'm offering suggestions for your obvious problems. And it might even be covered by insurance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Alcamreon, Don't ever again ask Lukelucy for proof since every word from your mouth is your opinion; an ignorant one at that.

You repeatedly ask Lukelucy for "proof" of what is happening to every American, including you, yet you cannot read nor understand the facts presented and available to you.

Explaining any fact or opinion to you is fruitless and beyond your comprehension and understanding. 

I feel for you as I have no indication of any health related injury you have mentioned to cause this condition you have. 

Good luck, you desperately need some.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcamreon, Don't ever again ask Lukelucy for proof since every word from your mouth is your opinion; an ignorant one at that.
> 
> You repeatedly ask Lukelucy for "proof" of what is happening to every American, including you, yet you cannot read nor understand the facts presented and available to you.
> 
> ...


Still trying for the last word? You may have it.
Oooh, now I'm scared. The honorable ego has spoken. I think I'm in a much better position than you to judge mental condition and intelligence, dear. Ta-ta!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not true. I have seen it over and over again before Obamacare ever came on the scene. I'm sorry I can't continue this with the presence of your sidekick. I will not tolerate her behavior. Sorry, Lukelucy.


Yes, it was there, but it is going to be much worse now. The government will decide important decisions for you. That is the worst that could happen. We are loosing control in this country. Obamacare is going to make the health care businesses look good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Alcameron; How old are you - 12? Do you enjoy flitting around with your fairy wand in your fairytale land? Don't break your wand because Obamacare doesn't cover wands yet. Poof!

Your avatar of Tinker Bell suits you well; a tiny angry, very jealous and vindictive fairy who can only feel one emotion at a time - interesting choice you made.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron; How old are you - 12? Do you enjoy flitting around with your fairy wand in your fairytale land? Don't break your wand because Obamacare doesn't cover wands yet. Poof!
> 
> Your avatar of Tinker Bell suits you well; a tiny angry, very jealous and vindictive fairy who can only feel one emotion at a time - interesting choice you made.


I really think people need to realize what is happening and then there should be a constructive outcry. Obama is getting away with this. Well, maybe not if people start to object in earnest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcamreon, Don't ever again ask Lukelucy for proof since every word from your mouth is your opinion; an ignorant one at that.
> 
> You repeatedly ask Lukelucy for "proof" of what is happening to every American, including you, yet you cannot read nor understand the facts presented and available to you.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
yet an other step back from the Pearly Gate. It almost sounds like an Outhouse is your Church. Nothing but nasty stuff emerging from you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy and I are in agreement and continue to learn from each other. We also recognize that you are not willing to learn anything different from your personal opinion and recognize you ignore obvious facts regardless of the source.


And what a great couple you make. If there is something to be learned, it will not be coming from you., ass.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Al only wants to believe what she wants to believe. She ignores and is oblivious to the news, reporters, the facts, the CBO (bipart BTW), the taxes that are part of Obamacare, the increase in premiums, the governors of the states who have discussed the increases, the editorials, the published reports and books about the costs of Obamacare, the doctors and hospitals going out of business, and her own policy I guess.


All BS and fearmongering again. It's getting old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am well aware that my insurance rates have gone up. Not a lot compared to what is happening. My insurance rates have never come close to tripling. There is no comparison.


Weren't you just saying last week that because of Obamacare that your insurance rates increased 40%?
It was not because of Obamacare. It was because your insurance company is ripping you off!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I really think people need to realize what is happening and then there should be a constructive outcry. Obama is getting away with this. Well, maybe not if people start to object in earnest.


Then why don't you write to Obama, your congressmen, and senators and tell them how you feel? Nobody here can fix it, LL. The insurance co that is raising your premiums is just soaking you for all they can before it becomes ILLEGAL to do so under AHCA . Why is that so hard for you to absorb?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then why don't you write to Obama, your congressmen and senators and tell them how you feel? Nobody here can fix it, LL. The insurance co that is raising your premiums is just soaking you for all they can before it becomes ILLEGAL to do so under AHCA . Why is that so hard for you to absorb?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They are like two peas in a pod.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are like two peas in a pod.


Love it, Cheeky!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are like two peas in a pod.


Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is amazing that one know it all who posts here does not know the difference between a site, forum, group, or thread.
Yes, Cherf, I am referring to you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is amazing that one know it all who posts here does not know the difference between a site, forum, group, or thread.
> Yes, Cherf, I am referring to you.


She thinks she knows all, is all powerful, and all knowing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And what a great couple you make. If there is something to be learned, it will not be coming from you., ass.


Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.

However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And what a great couple you make. If there is something to be learned, it will not be coming from you., ass.


Bratty Patty
Oh so true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> All BS and fearmongering again. It's getting old.


Bratty Patty
let us not forget that there is a lot of money to be made by some scoundrels keeping others in fear, lots of it and they certainly have captured some of the folks here. First scare the living poop out of them and then get them to invest in your Enterprise. There are whole towns being build underground to which these folks will escape after rendering their green backs to the Charlatans. Fearmongering is an Industry with great profits. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are like two peas in a pod.


Cheeky Blighter
That is a hoot. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are like two peas in a pod.


Cheeky Blighter
That is a hoot. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:
 

> It is amazing that one know it all who posts here does not know the difference between a site, forum, group, or thread.
> Yes, Cherf, I am referring to you.


Bratty Patty
Cherf has never been too swift.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
> 
> However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.


knipresentgifts
...value your opinion" really???????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What went on in some southern states last November was appalling! People waiting lines for 4-8 hours to vote, only to have the place close before all got to vote. Closing them on Sunday for the first time in years.
> The one good thing here is that the barrel of monkeys you call the Republican Party has really secured the vote for Dems in 2014 &16.
> Looks like you have been overcome with blindness, hate and of course, and bigotry.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wishing everyone good health....but no pass for poor behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> of course exactly as expected, raise before you can't any longer. So what is new? Has nothing to do with Obamacare itself BUT everything with the greed of the Insurance Industry. Put the blame where it belongs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Nobody thinks this is going to be a free ride, but if you already have coverage you can keep it. I don't understand why you never blame the large insurance corporations for your higher premiums. They've been raising premiums for years when there was no Obamacare. Before Obamacare you paid for smokers, alcoholics, fat people, people with heart disease, diabetics, etc., so why do you resent paying for them now. Guess what? We get insurance so that if something happens to our health we have help paying for our care. Why don't you blame insurance companies for anything? After all, they're getting rich off of your premiums.
> The GOP has spent $400 million to convince people that Obamacare is a bad thing. You have fallen prey to all the misinformation they're putting out there. Just think what that $400 could be used for!
> I think we need to wait to see what really is going to happen, and I assume there will be some problems when a new system goes into effect. Don't talk about tripling premiums if it hasn't happened yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish to commend Lukelucy and alcameron for an interesting discussion based on opposite viewpoints. Bravo. Very interesting for the rest of us to read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dream on. Most just ignore you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
> 
> However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't you just imagine the looks on their smug mugs when they emerge from their underground bunkers after the nuclear holocaust expecting a Garden of Earthly Delights for them only?



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> let us not forget that there is a lot of money to be made by some scoundrels keeping others in fear, lots of it and they certainly have captured some of the folks here. First scare the living poop out of them and then get them to invest in your Enterprise. There are whole towns being build underground to which these folks will escape after rendering their green backs to the Charlatans. Fearmongering is an Industry with great profits. Got to love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knipresentgifts
> ...value your opinion" really???????


knitpresentgifts wrote:
Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.

She's already damaged beyond repair, Huck. Value? pfffftttt


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Cherf has never been too swift.


She is harassing a woman over on Rav thinking she is me.
Well, as Forrest Gump said "Stupid is as stupid does"
She get's the Royal Prada Dunce cap.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are like two peas in a pod.


Perfect - I love it!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dream on. Most just ignore you.


Right, like you just did?

Every single post I make is responded to by at least one of the Liberal nut jobs. I remain flattered.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To add my opinion to Huck & Patty, I find kpg/cherf writings to border on insanity. Grandiose, narcissistic, and manipulative. I do skim them....and discount everything that falls in these categories...



BrattyPatty said:


> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
> However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.
> 
> She's already damaged beyond repair, Huck. Value? pfffftttt


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are flattered by everything. We continue to be amused by your rantings. It's like watching a train wreck.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Right, like you just did?
> 
> Every single post I make is responded to by at least one of the Liberal nut jobs. I remain flattered.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are flattered by everything. We continue to be amused by your rantings. It's like watching a train wreck.


Damn, you got in first. I was going with picking a scab. It's irresistible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great minds think alike. Sometimes it's just too easy, isn't it?



aw9358 said:


> Damn, you got in first. I was going with picking a scab. It's irresistible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wishing everyone good health....but no pass for poor behavior.


damemary
Same here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Can't you just imagine the looks on their smug mugs when they emerge from their underground bunkers after the nuclear holocaust expecting a Garden of Earthly Delights for them only?


damemary
I think they will call those future towns "Poison Valley"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Right, like you just did?
> 
> Every single post I make is responded to by at least one of the Liberal nut jobs. I remain flattered.


knitpresentfgifts
You don't get it, do you. We just expose you for a while longer your Royal Nastiness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
I like your Avatar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are absolutely correct Lukelucy. The are at least 20 new or higher taxes to just implement Obamacare. Those increases are starting to hit the consumers, but the drastic increases are only just beginning.
> 
> How dumb does one have to be to not recognize insuring millions more individuals, with higher health risks, and creating new and/or higher existing taxes, will not keep health care insurance costs standard.
> 
> ...


The consumer is getting screwed royally. Once by the increase in premiums and then by businesses that will pass their additional costs on to the consumers.

It doesn't stop with Obamacare. It is evident with gas prices and soon will be evident with electricity. All the new regulations put on the coal industry will result in the consumer paying considerably more for electricity very soon. We will be paying more for our electric and will be paying the increase of businesses nationwide as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The consumer is getting screwed royally. Once by the increase in premiums and then by businesses that will pass their additional costs on to the consumers.
> 
> It doesn't stop with Obamacare. It is evident with gas prices and soon will be evident with electricity. All the new regulations put on the coal industry will result in the consumer paying considerably more for electricity very soon. We will be paying more for our electric and will be paying the increase of businesses nationwide as well.


I am wondering if my pension will be enough for us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The consumer is getting screwed royally. Once by the increase in premiums and then by businesses that will pass their additional costs on to the consumers.
> 
> It doesn't stop with Obamacare. It is evident with gas prices and soon will be evident with electricity. All the new regulations put on the coal industry will result in the consumer paying considerably more for electricity very soon. We will be paying more for our electric and will be paying the increase of businesses nationwide as well.


Yep, and we haven't yet mentioned the laws of supply and demand. Doctors, hospitals, businesses, charities, etc., are all throwing in the towel so less professionals and less services with higher demands drives costs even higher with millions going without completely.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I know that the costs of healthcare were spiraling out of control way before the passage of Obamacare. Chances are that they may have gone up even more without it, but now there's a good reason the insurance companies can use for an excuse: oh, Obamacare made us do it. It's like the devil made me do it.
> We're all entitled to our opinions, and we'll just have to wait and see what the future holds. All I know is that costs have been rising for years, and we have to do something to stop it or we'll all be unable to afford insurance. Paying for free medical expenses via the ER would be costing us more than giving tax credit for mandated insurance coverage. Just my opinion.


The one main ingredient in Obamacare that was left out is the actual cost of healthcare. Obamacare is about insurance, premiums and taxes and the costs of those things. Why not make these costs more affordable? Wouldn't that help keep insurance premiums down? If Obamacare can get the insurance companies to accept pre existing conditions, why not a standardized list of costs for procedures, operations, etc.? Obamacare comes up short in this area. Only half the problem was addressed in the bill and this is the part that hits the uninsured the hardest. You know what your premiums are, but not what the costs of health care are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The one main ingredient in Obamacare that was left out is the actual cost of healthcare. Obamacare is about insurance, premiums and taxes and the costs of those things. Why not make these costs more affordable? Wouldn't that help keep insurance premiums down? If Obamacare can get the insurance companies to accept pre existing conditions, why not a standardized list of costs for procedures, operations, etc.? Obamacare comes up short in this area. Only half the problem was addressed in the bill and this is the part that hits the uninsured the hardest. You know what your premiums are, but not what the costs of health care are.


Like Medicare? There's a standardized list of costs acceptable to Medicare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> let us not forget that there is a lot of money to be made by some scoundrels keeping others in fear, lots of it and they certainly have captured some of the folks here. First scare the living poop out of them and then get them to invest in your Enterprise. There are whole towns being build underground to which these folks will escape after rendering their green backs to the Charlatans. Fearmongering is an Industry with great profits. Got to love it.


Great description of how Obama, Pelosi, Reid and the rest of the Democrats got Obamacare passed. To think Obama even used his own mother's health problems to do it. What a charmer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Like Medicare? There's a standardized list of costs acceptable to Medicare.


One is needed for these "exchanges", if they ever get set up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> One is needed for these "exchanges", if they ever get set up.


If enough Congressmen got on board, the Medicare system, which was already in place, could have been expanded to include everyone. Socialized medicine.
Never would have passed. How could you get Comgress to regulate costs? That's a big no-no among republicans. Regulation of any industry is a dirty word among the GOP guys.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Damemary, for the sake of accuracy, I think you will find it helpful to refer to KPG as KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11. You, Huck and Patty are right on the money in your assessment of KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11's writings. Some truths fall into a category I call "unfortunate".


damemary said:


> To add my opinion to Huck & Patty, I find kpg/cherf writings to border on insanity. Grandiose, narcissistic, and manipulative. I do skim them....and discount everything that falls in these categories...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and we haven't yet mentioned the laws of supply and demand. Doctors, hospitals, businesses, charities, etc., are all throwing in the towel so less professionals and less services with higher demands drives costs even higher with millions going without completely.


Yes they are. Our lives are now going to be shortened.


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If enough Congressmen got on board, the Medicare system, which was already in place, could have been expanded to include everyone. Socialized medicine.
> Never would have passed. How could you get Comgress to regulate costs? That's a big no-no among republicans. Regulation of any industry is a dirty word among the GOP guys.


You are right, it could not have passed. Yet, since it is deemed good enough for the military and the elderly with neither complaining too much, shouldn't socialized medicine be good enough for everyone else too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's an original painting I bought from a Canadian artist, Sandy Brand. I love it.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I like your Avatar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the sky is falling and we know whose fault they think it is. Opinions? Personally I think they hate President Obama and blame him for everything.



soloweygirl said:


> The consumer is getting screwed royally. Once by the increase in premiums and then by businesses that will pass their additional costs on to the consumers.
> 
> It doesn't stop with Obamacare. It is evident with gas prices and soon will be evident with electricity. All the new regulations put on the coal industry will result in the consumer paying considerably more for electricity very soon. We will be paying more for our electric and will be paying the increase of businesses nationwide as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Better buy room in a fallout shelter and stock up on MRTE.



Lukelucy said:


> I am wondering if my pension will be enough for us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I think many people think this is the way to go. And, as long as we're dreaming, how about a one payer system? The answer to that is...........



alcameron said:


> Like Medicare? There's a standardized list of costs acceptable to Medicare.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet you think he beats the dog too, Huh?



soloweygirl said:


> Great description of how Obama, Pelosi, Reid and the rest of the Democrats got Obamacare passed. To think Obama even used his own mother's health problems to do it. What a charmer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, if it's such a good idea, why hasn't it been set up?



soloweygirl said:


> One is needed for these "exchanges", if they ever get set up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If enough Congressmen got on board, the Medicare system, which was already in place, could have been expanded to include everyone. Socialized medicine.
> Never would have passed. How could you get Comgress to regulate costs? That's a big no-no among republicans. Regulation of any industry is a dirty word among the GOP guys.


 :thumbup: You got it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then why worry?



Lukelucy said:


> Yes they are. Our lives are now going to be shortened.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed, my dear. A voice of sanity from abroad! Socialized Medicine is feared in the USA. That's why we pay more for Health Care and receive inferior outcomes. I guess we're supposed to just skip a bypass, and buy food instead.



Heiwa said:


> You are right, it could not have passed. Yet, since it is deemed good enough for the military and the elderly with neither complaining too much, shouldn't socialized medicine be good enough for everyone else too?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes they are. Our lives are now going to be shortened.


Lukelucy, would you mind explaining what KPG said? It wasn't clear to me what she was trying to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

By getting sick, it's all our fault?



alcameron said:


> Lukelucy, would you mind explaining what KPG said? It wasn't clear to me what she was trying to say.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Lukelucy, would you mind explaining what KPG said? It wasn't clear to me what she was trying to say.


Never mind. I guess I don't care. Let her speak her gobbledygook.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> By getting sick, it's all our fault?


Who knows? It was so grammatically incorrect and the syntax was so garbled that I didn't get it and don't care. She doesn't want real discussion anyway. Lukelucy and I had a discussion yesterday, but as soon as the Ego entered it fell apart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was grand. It also proved that two people with opposite opinions could discuss an issue rationally....until the ego rolled in.



alcameron said:


> Who knows? It was so grammatically incorrect and the syntax was so garbled that I didn't get it and don't care. She doesn't want real discussion anyway. Lukelucy and I had a discussion yesterday, but as soon as the Ego entered it fell apart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Heiwa said:


> You are right, it could not have passed. Yet, since it is deemed good enough for the military and the elderly with neither complaining too much, shouldn't socialized medicine be good enough for everyone else too?


Heiwa
Absolutely. Obamacare will eventually melt into Medicare and cover everyone. Looking forward to that day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's an original painting I bought from a Canadian artist, Sandy Brand. I love it.


damemary
So beautiful. Quite a talent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes they are. Our lives are now going to be shortened.


Luklucy
Really? Why are more and more Senior Residences springing up all over the place and Hospitals expanding continuously? All that for dead People?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And the sky is falling and we know whose fault they think it is. Opinions? Personally I think they hate President Obama and blame him for everything.


damemary
you are too kind thinking that they hate President Obama. Their dislike for him is WAY beyond hate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Better buy room in a fallout shelter and stock up on MRTE.


damemary
Some nuts are doing exactly that. Some inventive guy praised God for giving him the signal to build an underground town and got busy to lighten the bank accounts of many who wanted to be sure to get room in his shelter. Well, he lived in luxury with the sucker's money and now is in a shelter provided by us the Taxpayers. The Ponzi scheme left his followers in the dust. Got to love it.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Again she is almost to the point of being put in a hospital and is on oxygen 24/7 and you harp on trivial gauge comment alive just to keep her promise 'alive'. You continual badgering her in my opinion is an evil form of bullying. If sitting in a chair, breathing oxygen and posting gives her comfort just ignore her. That would be the kind thing to do instead of spouting righteous indignation just to upset her. But that is only my opinion and what I would do to be kind.


You? Lecturing on kindness. You?

I'd be rolling on the floor with laughter if the lie you just told wasn't such a resounding flop. Now tell me, how's that "[email protected]" complaint going? Better read up on copywrank law before you hire a lawyer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And aren't people over 100 years of age the fastest growing group?



Huckleberry said:


> Luklucy
> Really? Why are more and more Senior Residences springing up all over the place and Hospitals expanding continuously? All that for dead People?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> You? Lecturing on kindness. You?
> 
> I'd be rolling on the floor with laughter if the lie you just told wasn't such a resounding flop. Now tell me, how's that "[email protected]" complaint going? Better read up on copywrank law before you hire a lawyer.


FreedomFries
lovethelake is such a dear friend to Janeway that she lets her starve? Hmmm None of my friends would ever have to post that they are hungry. We always part saying: 
"You know how to reach me". Which means, call me if you need anything. PMs are a helpful tool here. It is my experience that those who really are in need rarely or never make it known. They suffer in silence.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And aren't people over 100 years of age the fastest growing group?


damemary
Medicare has kept many alive who in the past would have long expired. Longevity due to the advancement of medical science is
putting a strain on Medicare and Social Security and we need to bring factories back, put everyone into a decent paying job and all is well. First order of business however is to kick the Republicans out of Washington and get people in there who look out for us and not the fatcats. Jobs are the solution but greed has robbed us of those for all too long.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes they are. Our lives are now going to be shortened.


If your life is shortened, it won't be Obama's fault. It will be your own for following this maniac Cherf around and taking her lies as gospel. 
LL, I have watched you come unglued over the last 3 mos. What these people are telling you is nothing but fearmongering, and lies. They have made a perfect patsy out of you. Because you believe those lies, you will continue to do their dirty work for them by posting and running around like Henny Penny.
Please, read all you can about this from every point of view. Not just Cherf's and solowey's views., or just conservative opinions. There is a ton of info out there about the AHCA that just may surprise you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The consumer is getting screwed royally. Once by the increase in premiums and then by businesses that will pass their additional costs on to the consumers.
> 
> It doesn't stop with Obamacare. It is evident with gas prices and soon will be evident with electricity. All the new regulations put on the coal industry will result in the consumer paying considerably more for electricity very soon. We will be paying more for our electric and will be paying the increase of businesses nationwide as well.


Oh get off it! This has gone way too far. Next thing, is that we will all starve to death. LL, ignore this. She and Cherf/KPG are just trying to instill more fear in you. Some friends they are huh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
> 
> However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.


Cherf, as once said before, you are damaged beyond repair.
And what you are doing to LL is shameful. 
Your posts are nothing but lies . No value there at all. 
You have failed again, Cherf!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and we haven't yet mentioned the laws of supply and demand. Doctors, hospitals, businesses, charities, etc., are all throwing in the towel so less professionals and less services with higher demands drives costs even higher with millions going without completely.


Lies again! Just where and who are all of these doctors throwing in the towel? More fearmongering and BS. Typical of Cherf's posts. All far right wing nut rhetoric. 
Just once, I would like to see her back something like this statement up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lies again! Just where and who are all of these doctors throwing in the towel? More fearmongering and BS. Typical of Cherf's posts. All far right wing nut rhetoric.
> Just once, I would like to see her back something like this statement up.[/quote
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Don't hold your breath, Patty!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Lies again! Just where and who are all of these doctors throwing in the towel? More fearmongering and BS. Typical of Cherf's posts. All far right wing nut rhetoric.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Damemary, for the sake of accuracy, I think you will find it helpful to refer to KPG as KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11. You, Huck and Patty are right on the money in your assessment of KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11's writings. Some truths fall into a category I call "unfortunate".


She has been harassing a member of your group thinking that person is me. The best thing you can do is report her as Spam and ban her from your group. I am by no means telling you how to manange your group, but nobody should be harassed like that by that demented maniac. I sent her a message on Rav asking her to stop and leave this woman alone. 
She then lied and turned it around in her thread to make it look like I am the one harassing her/him.
Personally I couldn't give a flying tinker s--t about her, but the woman is relentless in her harassing ways.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lies again! Just where and who are all of these doctors throwing in the towel? More fearmongering and BS. Typical of Cherf's posts. All far right wing nut rhetoric.
> Just once, I would like to see her back something like this statement up.


Bratty Patty
Do the folks who some of these pathtological liars brainwash live in very rural areas, totally isolated from the real world that they believe their lies?
In my world everying in the medical field is expanding by leaps and bounds. An originally 3 story Hospital just had a grand opening after putting 6 more floors onto the building. Beautiful expansion and ALL rooms single rooms with luxury bathrooms. No more sharing with snoring roommates. And all this started AFTER Obamacare came into being. Very telling isn't it. An other VERY large Hospital expanded by doubling their size. All this because Obamacare will not take care of the ill? Yeah!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We got information today about MNSURE which is the name of Minnesota's healthcare exchange. I don't know where some people are coming up with all the terrifying figures. People keep talking as if they will be forced to sign up for it and that is not true. They can stay with what they have if they like it. Also, no one can be denied for preexisting conditions no matter where they get their insurance. I know some young people are not too happy to have to have any kind of coverage and would rather risk not getting sick than to pay for coverage but I think everyone should have to have some kind of insurance. All the details are not online yet but you can request a printed copy from the state with complete info. Right now it's more of an outline. You can calculate how much your premium will be based on the "silver plan". There are some plans that are less than that amount and some that are more expensive. Silver is in the middle and covers 70% and insured 30%, gold is 80%/20% and platinum is 90%/10%. They are having public statewide meetings that people can go to to ask questions and get more information. You can also ask questions online. I'll share more info when I get it. Also no truth that doctors are going to be quitting in droves or that hospitals, clinics will be closing. Doctors, nurses, etc. all have bills to pay so that is just more crazy talk.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The premium costs are coming in lower than expected in CaliforniaCare, too. I think people are listening to too much propaganda put out by guess who? Republicans. I'm sure there will be some problems in getting this whole thing off the ground, but the problems will have to be handled.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes indeed. Purchasing power for the bottom 90 % has decreased over the last decade. Revolution may be decided to be the answer. (Hey, it's a better idea than their apocalypse. )



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Medicare has kept many alive who in the past would have long expired. Longevity due to the advancement of medical science is
> putting a strain on Medicare and Social Security and we need to bring factories back, put everyone into a decent paying job and all is well. First order of business however is to kick the Republicans out of Washington and get people in there who look out for us and not the fatcats. Jobs are the solution but greed has robbed us of those for all too long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is why we protect ourselves on the Internet. Would you like to see your harasser on your doorstep?



BrattyPatty said:


> She has been harassing a member of your group thinking that person is me. The best thing you can do is report her as Spam and ban her from your group. I am by no means telling you how to manange your group, but nobody should be harassed like that by that demented maniac. I sent her a message on Rav asking her to stop and leave this woman alone.
> She then lied and turned it around in her thread to make it look like I am the one harassing her/him.
> Personally I couldn't give a flying tinker s--t about her, but the woman is relentless in her harassing ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just saw a major hospital expansion in AZ. No one is shutting their doors. Look around. Believe what you see with your eyes before you believe what you read or hear.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Do the folks who some of these pathtological liars brainwash live in very rural areas, totally isolated from the real world that they believe their lies?
> In my world everying in the medical field is expanding by leaps and bounds. An originally 3 story Hospital just had a grand opening after putting 6 more floors onto the building. Beautiful expansion and ALL rooms single rooms with luxury bathrooms. No more sharing with snoring roommates. And all this started AFTER Obamacare came into being. Very telling isn't it. An other VERY large Hospital expanded by doubling their size. All this because Obamacare will not take care of the ill? Yeah!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just saw a major hospital expansion in AZ. No one is shutting their doors. Look around. Believe what you see with your eyes before you believe what you read or hear.


Did you read my post on MNSURE, Suzi. We got information about our state healthcare exchange. More to come. Bazinga!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You? Lecturing on kindness. You?
> 
> I'd be rolling on the floor with laughter if the lie you just told wasn't such a resounding flop. Now tell me, how's that "[email protected]" complaint going? Better read up on copywrank law before you hire a lawyer.


Very well, have a case number and am in contact with them regularly

Sad that all the predictions are true about Obamacare. Can't implement a large part of it, because it is too complicated. Kicking the can down the road won't help. I believe that decision was made for purely political reasons. They don't care about small businesses, they just don't want more layoffs before the midterm elections. If Obamacare was so loved by the American People (latest poll says only 35% want it) why would they need to campaign using the NFL, NBA and school children to promote it? It was "passed" so why does it need to be defended?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Very well, have a case number and am in contact with them regularly.


Do try not to annoy them too much, will you? I'd hate to see your all your hard work backfire on you.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Do the folks who some of these pathtological liars brainwash live in very rural areas, totally isolated from the real world that they believe their lies?
> In my world everying in the medical field is expanding by leaps and bounds. An originally 3 story Hospital just had a grand opening after putting 6 more floors onto the building. Beautiful expansion and ALL rooms single rooms with luxury bathrooms. No more sharing with snoring roommates. And all this started AFTER Obamacare came into being. Very telling isn't it. An other VERY large Hospital expanded by doubling their size. All this because Obamacare will not take care of the ill? Yeah!


I have to agree with you, Huck. Our once small "town hospital" has now grown to serve 14 (I believe) communities in the past 5 years. They are in the process of converting the rooms into private rooms also.The hospital is purchasing up land to not only expand the building, itself, but rumor has it, there is going to be an apartment complex for doctor's and their families. 
We also have in our "small suburban town"" two separate medical buildings, where you go for regular appointments. The second building was converted into offices within the past three years.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

:thumbdown:Warning! Everyone who met me elsewhere, please do not attempt to go there again. The place you are looking for or may have seen has been hacked into. FF, this has nothing to do with your post, and is not related to any action taken by anyone here or elsewhere. It is related to my email account being hacked into. I am busy changeing all my passwords. What a drag! :hunf::thumbdown:


FreedomFries said:


> You? Lecturing on kindness. You?
> 
> I'd be rolling on the floor with laughter if the lie you just told wasn't such a resounding flop. Now tell me, how's that "[email protected]" complaint going? Better read up on copywrank law before you hire a lawyer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Damemary, for the sake of accuracy, I think you will find it helpful to refer to KPG as KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11. You, Huck and Patty are right on the money in your assessment of KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11's writings. Some truths fall into a category I call "unfortunate".


Dream on Seattle as you are the one who is lost about KPG! It is so funny to read who you think she is. Picking on one person does not make you smart!

What has happened to your site on Ravelry--crashed already? I noticed you are posting your nastiness on other KP sites--bored?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> :thumbdown:Warning! Everyone who met me elsewhere, please do not attempt to go there again. The place you are looking for or may have seen has been hacked into. FF, this has nothing to do with your post, and is not related to any action taken by anyone here or elsewhere. It is related to my email account being hacked into. I am busy changeing all my passwords. What a drag! :hunf::thumbdown:


 :thumbdown: no one would be bothered to " hack" your "elsewhere" site! You are completely lost! Quick Democrats help your friend find a hospital for the mentally ill!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> :thumbdown: no one would be bothered to " hack" your "elsewhere" site! You are completely lost! Quick Democrats help your friend find a hospital for the mentally ill!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Dream on Seattle as you are the one who is lost about KPG! It is so funny to read who you think she is. Picking on one person does not make you smart!
> 
> What has happened to your site on Ravelry--crashed already? I noticed you are posting your nastiness on other KP sites--bored?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks very much, Patty. What you said is absolutely true, and I don't think you're telling me how to run anything. I apppreciate you sending a message to the maniac. I know, and everyone else should already know, that you have done absolutely nothing to do with any negative actions taken by the maniac.

The maniac is solely responsible for the harrassment of the third party. No one deserves to be treated the way the maniac has treated this third party. I'm sorry to hear that this person has attempted to do any kind of damage to you.

It saddens me more than anything else, that someone feels the need to act the way the maniac has acted. I am taking the actions required to clean up the mess, along with cleaning up from having my email account hacked into as I said in an earlier post. What a morning! Thank goodness I have my coffee!!


BrattyPatty said:


> She has been harassing a member of your group thinking that person is me. The best thing you can do is report her as Spam and ban her from your group. I am by no means telling you how to manange your group, but nobody should be harassed like that by that demented maniac. I sent her a message on Rav asking her to stop and leave this woman alone.
> She then lied and turned it around in her thread to make it look like I am the one harassing her/him.
> Personally I couldn't give a flying tinker s--t about her, but the woman is relentless in her harassing ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To me, the most despicable thing here on the right, and there are many that upset me, is the way they use their 'friends' to 'enhance' their purposes. In my opinion, manipulating truth and friends is loathsome.



BrattyPatty said:


> Cherf, as once said before, you are damaged beyond repair.
> And what you are doing to LL is shameful.
> Your posts are nothing but lies . No value there at all.
> You have failed again, Cherf!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone else had trouble with hacking?



SeattleSoul said:


> :thumbdown:Warning! Everyone who met me elsewhere, please do not attempt to go there again. The place you are looking for or may have seen has been hacked into. FF, this has nothing to do with your post, and is not related to any action taken by anyone here or elsewhere. It is related to my email account being hacked into. I am busy changeing all my passwords. What a drag! :hunf::thumbdown:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, unfortunately I am not wrong about who KPG is and there is nothing funny that or about what has happened to the other site. As I have said elsewhere, my email account has been hacked into, so I am cleaning up many messes that are the result of that. Fortunately for me, access to this site hasn't been affected by the hacking of my email account.


Janeway said:


> Dream on Seattle as you are the one who is lost about KPG! It is so funny to read who you think she is. Picking on one person does not make you smart!
> 
> What has happened to your site on Ravelry--crashed already? I noticed you are posting your nastiness on other KP sites--bored?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I repeat, has anyone else had a similar hacking experience recently?



Janeway said:


> :thumbdown: no one would be bothered to " hack" your "elsewhere" site! You are completely lost! Quick Democrats help your friend find a hospital for the mentally ill!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, yoiu're pulling that brain damage trick of yours again. I said that my email account has been hacked into, and the problem with my other site is related to that. None of you are computer savvy enough to have done any hacking there.


Janeway said:


> :thumbdown: no one would be bothered to " hack" your "elsewhere" site! You are completely lost! Quick Democrats help your friend find a hospital for the mentally ill!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> lovethelake is such a dear friend to Janeway that she lets her starve? Hmmm None of my friends would ever have to post that they are hungry. We always part saying:
> "You know how to reach me". Which means, call me if you need anything. PMs are a helpful tool here. It is my experience that those who really are in need rarely or never make it known. They suffer in silence.


Huck, why are you so hateful? Lovethelake isn't letting me starve--what a cruel thing to say! I'm not starving yet as I have two daughters who are well adjusted in their lives who are going to help me.

Do you have children? If so how is their lives going? We college educated both of them by using our hard work to pay for their education so that when they graduated they were debt free! Did you do the same for your children if you have any?

Lovethelake is an excellent Internet friend as we live hundreds of miles apart so she is not close enough to help. She sends emails of kindness which you have only posted one nice message on D & P which I appreciated.

My daughter #1 earns over $200,000 yearly & husband is career military person who just returned from Afghanistan. She lives on 40 acres where she hunts the animals in season & has chickens, eggs & ducks also a large garden that she takes care of with a John Deer tractor. Yet with her job, she flies all over the USA.

Daughter #2 is also well off money wise so she can help us without hurting her family. So I do have help from my children.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, why are you so hateful? Lovethelake isn't letting me starve--what a cruel thing to say! I'm not starving yet as I have two daughters who are well adjusted in their lives who are going to help me.
> 
> Do you have children? If so how is their lives going? We college educated both of them by using our hard work to pay for their education so that when they graduated they were debt free! Did you do the same for your children if you have any?
> 
> ...


Janeway, you are so lucky. How fortunate you are! You must have raised your children the correct way to have them be so successful. Great for you. Now, I will not worry that you are ok. You have a support system that is the best.
Will they adopt me?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, yoiu're pulling that brain damage trick of yours again. I said that my email account has been hacked into, and the problem with my other site is related to that. None of you are computer savvy enough to have done any hacking there.


Nothing wrong with my brain it just cannot function as it once did so what is your excuse? Why would anyone hack into your email address as there would not be anything of interest to read!

I'm not computer savvy, but did you forget that is what my daughter does for a living? She is an expert in the computer field. Then my SIL is an IT manager at work for a world-wide company.

But you are right about me as I can turn on/off but little else. My daughter nor SIL wouldn't waste any time "hacking" as it is against the law. Their jobs are too important for such nonsense.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy, come for a visit and we will have a feast! We all will need help when this OBO policy goes into effect.

Noticed a delay with employers having to furnish ins to employees so now they can keep employees & hire others.

Thanks Lukelucy, as husband & I only had 2 children as knew we could only care for them properly.

Daughter #1is building a new house with in-law quarters that we might have to live in but DH could help her with farm chores. She is also looking to purchase another 60 acres next to her land. DH said he would love to get back into the dirt!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy, come for a visit and we will have a feast! We all will need help when this OBO policy goes into effect.
> 
> Noticed a delay with employers having to furnish ins to employees so now they can keep employees & hire others.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

I love "the dirt" too. Love to get my hands into it. Where are you located? I'll be over. I have no kids and am sad about it. But, at least I have a great husband and other things I can be appreciative about.

I can cook for you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> :thumbdown:Warning! Everyone who met me elsewhere, please do not attempt to go there again. The place you are looking for or may have seen has been hacked into. FF, this has nothing to do with your post, and is not related to any action taken by anyone here or elsewhere. It is related to my email account being hacked into. I am busy changeing all my passwords. What a drag! :hunf::thumbdown:


Oh, this is *rich*!!!!!! IF, I repeat, IF, your e-mail account was hacked, it has *nothing*, I'll repeat, *nothing* to do with the website on which your group resides.

You are obviously able to access websites, this one as an example, and you are also able to send mail from your server, so everyone but you understands that your group or you personally have been locked down by the powers who control it. Have you and your members been breaking the rules and regs of the website who hosts your group?

You lying about your e-mail being hacked is a pitiful and made up illogical excuse for why you cannot post within your group on a functioning website.

P.S. Try downloading McAffee on your computer to protect it against viruses, damemary highly recommended it yesterday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Dream on Seattle as you are the one who is lost about KPG! It is so funny to read who you think she is. Picking on one person does not make you smart!
> 
> What has happened to your site on Ravelry--crashed already? I noticed you are posting your nastiness on other KP sites--bored?


Thank you for standing up for me Janeway. Sounds to me Seattle's group elsewhere is in lock down or at least she is and doesn't wish her members to post there any longer. I cannot say I'm surprised if she and her group members speak about others and harass others as they do to you, others and me on this great site.

I certainly hope you'll be feeling better very soon. You have raised two wonderful daughters who in return are able to help you and your husband in this time of need.

Be well dear friend. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> I have to agree with you, Huck. Our once small "town hospital" has now grown to serve 14 (I believe) communities in the past 5 years. They are in the process of converting the rooms into private rooms also.The hospital is purchasing up land to not only expand the building, itself, but rumor has it, there is going to be an apartment complex for doctor's and their families.
> We also have in our "small suburban town"" two separate medical buildings, where you go for regular appointments. The second building was converted into offices within the past three years.


medusa
Rural areas have had Doctor shortages for decades. The lack of population is not enticing for a Physician to set up shop there. 
Often only foreign Doctors would set up practice there just to
get a start and some had to go there after getting federal funding for their medical education. Things have improved over time glad to say. Hope it stays that way. However young people are drawn to City dwelling more and more. They love to have everything within walking distance and if possible public transportation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, why are you so hateful? Lovethelake isn't letting me starve--what a cruel thing to say! I'm not starving yet as I have two daughters who are well adjusted in their lives who are going to help me.
> 
> Do you have children? If so how is their lives going? We college educated both of them by using our hard work to pay for their education so that when they graduated they were debt free! Did you do the same for your children if you have any?
> 
> ...


Proverbs 16:18 Pride goes before destruction and haughtiness before a fall.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for standing up for me Janeway. Sounds to me Seattle's group elsewhere is in lock down or at least she is and doesn't wish her members to post there any longer. I cannot say I'm surprised if she and her group members speak about others and harass others as they do to you, others and me on this great site.
> 
> I certainly hope you'll be feeling better very soon. You have raised two wonderful daughters who in return are able to help you and your husband in this time of need.
> 
> Be well dear friend. I'll be praying for you.


I'm sure you weren't surprised about the other site. You were there!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11! You have outdone yoursef when it comes to completely getting everything WRONG. All is well with my computer access of all kinds because my ISP has done a quick and excellent job of cleaning up after the hacker.

I posted the warning I did to be xtra, xtra sure no one could be hurt, even though it was unneccessary. Sometimes it's better to repeat something useless than forget to say something important.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, this is *rich*!!!!!! IF, I repeat, IF, your e-mail account was hacked, it has *nothing*, I'll repeat, *nothing* to do with the website on which your group resides.
> 
> You are obviously able to access websites, this one as an example, and you are also able to send mail from your server, so everyone but you understands that your group or you personally have been locked down by the powers who control it. Have you and your members been breaking the rules and regs of the website who hosts your group?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Amen.


alcameron said:


> Proverbs 16:18 Pride goes before destruction and haughtiness before a fall.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure you weren't surprised about the other site. You were there!


We all know KPG was on Seattle's site. Whatever creature she is she has no scrupples at all and only cares about one person and that would be his/her/it. What a pitiful person. If any of your "friends" would go to Ravelry they could see your handiwork over there but they don't want to see it so they won't bother. You are so far off that it would take several psychiatric codes to explain what is wrong with you. Normally I would feel sorry for a person like you but all you do is use your "sickness" to exploit and hurt people like lukelucy and the rest. You really could care less about any of them just as you care nothing about the left. What goes around will eventually come around and it will finally put you where you belong. I only hope you will stop exploiting others you call your friends as that is really the lowest of the low. If you had any decency you would quit quoting the Bible too. Every time I see your Bible quote what comes to mind is the devil can quote scripture for his own ends. That would be you making a mockery of what you say is your own faith. I'm not buying it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, why are you so hateful? Lovethelake isn't letting me starve--what a cruel thing to say! I'm not starving yet as I have two daughters who are well adjusted in their lives who are going to help me.
> 
> Do you have children? If so how is their lives going? We college educated both of them by using our hard work to pay for their education so that when they graduated they were debt free! Did you do the same for your children if you have any?
> 
> ...


Janeway
You cried hunger and I responded. I have no children but we have educated fully others within the family. Nobody would ever have to go on line reporting that they are hungry or cannot afford to buy the medication prescribed. We look out for
each other always. If your daughter makes $ 200,000/yr. and you are in such a pinch, are you not honest with her or are you dishonest with us? Which is it. If she has such an income she should pay all of your medical expenses and see that you never run out of food.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
you claim to be part Native American. If that is so you qualify for free medical care without having to live on a Reservation or belonging to a tribe.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you claim to be partical Native American. If that is so you qualify for free medical care without having to live on a Reservation or belonging to a tribe.


People do not always have to rely on government to survive. She has a loving family and community to help her if she is in need, along with any of us that are part of her internet family. Personally I would be insulted if my parents took money from the government to eat if I were able to repay them with their needs today after all the love and help they have given to me in my life (and future if I am in dire straights). That is the problem with liberals, they first turn to the government to bail them out instead of relying on themselves,family, church, and community.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> People do not always have to rely on government to survive. She has a loving family and community to help her if she is in need, along with any of us that are part of her internet family. Personally I would be insulted if my parents took money from the government to eat if I were able to repay them with their needs today after all the love and help they have given to me in my life (and future if I am in dire straights). That is the problem with liberals, they first turn to the government to bail them out instead of relying on themselves,family, church, and community.


Did you not read the 1st paragraph of Huck's post mentioning Janeway's daughter? 
This is the problem with Republicans. They see what they want to see and nothing else. I believe this is called "tunnel vision."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> People do not always have to rely on government to survive. She has a loving family and community to help her if she is in need, along with any of us that are part of her internet family. Personally I would be insulted if my parents took money from the government to eat if I were able to repay them with their needs today after all the love and help they have given to me in my life (and future if I am in dire straights). That is the problem with liberals, they first turn to the government to bail them out instead of relying on themselves,family, church, and community.


lovethelake
If her children are looking after her why did she claim to be in need of food? We liberals, which I proudly claim to be among many other things. have no problem taking care of those in need. We diligently pay our taxes and hope that they are being used for humane purposes and not for Wars. Our taxes also support churches and communities.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Very well, have a case number and am in contact with them regularly
> 
> Sad that all the predictions are true about Obamacare. Can't implement a large part of it, because it is too complicated. Kicking the can down the road won't help. I believe that decision was made for purely political reasons. They don't care about small businesses, they just don't want more layoffs before the midterm elections. If Obamacare was so loved by the American People (latest poll says only 35% want it) why would they need to campaign using the NFL, NBA and school children to promote it? It was "passed" so why does it need to be defended?


Of course it was made for political reasons. Can you imagine how many votes would be lost if businesses actually let more employees go or cancelled their health insurance all together?

Even the Democrats that were on the ground floor in writing the bill are saying it is a train wreck. If the "authors" of the bill can't stay behind it, then there certainly is trouble in paradise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course it was made for political reasons. Can you imagine how many votes would be lost if businesses actually let more employees go or cancelled their health insurance all together?
> 
> Even the Democrats that were on the ground floor in writing the bill are saying it is a train wreck. If the "authors" of the bill can't stay behind it, then there certainly is trouble in paradise.


A train wreck if it wasn't implemented properly were the Dem words.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A train wreck if it wasn't implemented properly were the Dem words.


Bratty Patty
How happy we can be that nothing is being rushed but instead sufficient time allowed for proper implementation. A sound foundation will insure a good future.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes it is Huck. I read that Obama is granting businesses 1 year reprieve to prepare to cover their employees with Health insurance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The ACA bill does not permit the government to grant a reprieve or an extension. The Employer Mandate is mandatory. The law passed explicitly commands that this provision take effect Jan. 2014. By authorizing this extension, the administration is breaking the law. 

Why is the Executive Branch getting involved in deciding which parts of a law will not be enforced? It is certainly not its job. If doing it for part of the bill, why not the whole bill? Obviously the extension on the Employer Mandate is for political reasons, there is no other reason. The Individual Mandate allowed to move forward, will hopefully lead to the single payer system he so desperately desires. Yep, political reasons only.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Employers will get a one-year reprieve from providing health insurance for their workers, as the White House retools the mandate that critics have said is both costly and cumbersome.

The one-year delay to the health insurance mandate was announced by the Treasury Department late Tuesday and would push the requirement past the 2014 mid-term elections. Other aspects of the law wouldn't be delayed.

The employer mandate requires businesses with more than 50 workers to provide health insurance for their employees or face fines of up to $3,000 per worker. The change was supposed to go into effect Jan. 1, 2014 but that has now been moved back to 2015.

Mark Mazur, assistant secretary for Tax Policy at the U.S. Department of the Treasury, said the change was made as a result of meetings with employers.

"We have heard concerns about the complexity of the requirements and the need for more time to implement them effectively. We recognize that the vast majority of businesses that will need to do this reporting already provide health insurance to their workers, and we want to make sure it is easy for others to do so. We have listened to your feedback. And we are taking action," he said in a written statement.

Mazur said the delay will give the administration time to simplify the reporting requirements and give employers more time to adapt to the changes.

The White House will officially issue new regulatory guidance related to the mandate, as well as other reporting requirements that are part of the 2010 Obamacare act, next week, Mazur said.

"During this 2014 transition period, we strongly encourage employers to maintain or expand health coverage," Mazur said.

The change does not impact people who purchase their own health insurance or small businesses that will use the law's health insurance exchanges.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh great, so corporations are exempt but the average American is not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for standing up for me Janeway. Sounds to me Seattle's group elsewhere is in lock down or at least she is and doesn't wish her members to post there any longer. I cannot say I'm surprised if she and her group members speak about others and harass others as they do to you, others and me on this great site.
> 
> I certainly hope you'll be feeling better very soon. You have raised two wonderful daughters who in return are able to help you and your husband in this time of need.
> 
> Be well dear friend. I'll be praying for you.


Oh please! You are so full of hot air. You know exactly what you did over on the other site. I have read her forum and unlike yours there were no attacks on other people. Lies and more lies out of you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh great, so corporations are exempt but the average American are not.


Do you have insurance now LTL? Quoting your candidate for 2012 presidential race "Corporations are people, too"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh great, so corporations are exempt but the average American are not.


lovethelake
a hard subject for you to follow, we know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
my new Avatar, Socks I knitted since you wanted to learn how. I think I do quite well with gauge. How are you coming with yours?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh please! You are so full of hot air. You know exactly what you did over on the other site. I have read her forum and unlike yours there were no attacks on other people. Lies and more lies out of you.


Bratty Patty
Paranoia has set in big time with knitpresentgifts. His/her responses everywhere they roam are supporting this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Proverbs 16:18 Pride goes before destruction and haughtiness before a fall.


Thanks, but why shouldn't I brag about my children as we gave them the very best our hard work could give them instead of thinking about ourselves. Now that we are getting old and unhealthy, they are able to help us--nothing wrong with this from my viewpoint.

I am very proud of my children. We have friends who are still helping their adult children. We did our job so they are very well adjusted in this world and are able to take care of their children. Each daughter also only has two children each and they are very well taken care of with any needs. Three of our grands have braces on their teeth so they were able to pay what insurance did not pay. . .I could go on and on. Sorry if I bore you but my children are my everything.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you have insurance now LTL? Quoting your candidate for 2012 presidential race "Corporations are people, too"


No according to the law corporations are individuals. So that means that corporations no longer have to provide health insurance to their employees. Oh and your quote is inaccurate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but why shouldn't I brag about my children as we gave them the very best our hard work could give them instead of thinking about ourselves. Now that we are getting old and unhealthy, they are able to help us--nothing wrong with this from my viewpoint.
> 
> I am very proud of my children. We have friends who are still helping their adult children. We did our job so they are very well adjusted in this world and are able to take care of their children. Each daughter also only has two children each and they are very well taken care of with any needs. Three of our grands have braces on their teeth so they were able to pay what insurance did not pay. . .I could go on and on. Sorry if I bore you but my children are my everything.


Janeway,

You are not boring me. I am delighted for you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> my new Avatar, Socks I knitted since you wanted to learn how. I think I do quite well with gauge. How are you coming with yours?


Oh, let me see if this Ipad will let me write gauge! You are funny lady. Thanks for the picture of the socks. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> You are not boring me. I am delighted for you!


Thank you Lukelucy, as our children have been such a joy to us. You would be welcome anytime to visit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Lukelucy, as our children have been such a joy to us. You would be welcome anytime to visit.


Same to you, Janeway. Where are you? Just curious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you, Janeway. Where are you? Just curious.


I will email where I am now and where daughter is living.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No according to the law corporations are individuals. So that means that corporations no longer have to provide health insurance to their employees. Oh and your quote is inaccurate.


Which part of my quote is inaccurate, LTL?
I was quoting Romney as you know. 
Such a ridiculous statement by you. Od course corporations have to provide insurance to their employees.
Huck is right. This topic is way over your level of comprehension.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, let me see if this Ipad will let me write gauge! You are funny lady. Thanks for the picture of the socks. Would you share the pattern?


Janeway
I have no pattern. I knit strictly by memory. Please, this is no pun intendet. That is exactly how I knit. Have knitted just about everything and can recall it easily or show me a picture and I shall duplicate it. I also sew and sizes are easily translated into knitting for me. Knitting Socks, I measure the respective feet and the klicking begins. Now and then when using a special yarn I knit a test piece first to achieve the proper size.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Which part of my quote is inaccurate, LTL?
> I was quoting Romney as you know.
> Such a ridiculous statement by you. Od course corporations have to provide insurance to their employees.
> Huck is right. This topic is way over your level of comprehension.


Bratty Patty
Ever feel like a Teacher to students who keep failing the same grade over and over gain?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you claim to be part Native American. If that is so you qualify for free medical care without having to live on a Reservation or belonging to a tribe.


Yes, Huck, I qualify for all kinds of government help including a monthly stipend because of my Native American Indian nationality, but as long as we can get along without it why take money as our government is broke!

We have been able to scrape by until now is why our children are aware of our situation. I just found out about daughter building a new house with in-law quarters so guess we will be selling this house and moving! DH and I have decided to pay for the in-law quarters with the money from this house.

We won't be hungry as daughter is very self sufficient. She is an excellent hunter with a bow/arrow as well as a firearm.

I bought 2 lbs of cheap hamburger & a loaf of bread so was not really hungry, but did call children about high cost of my meds. They sprang into action about our situation. We had not complained to them before.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I have no pattern. I knit strictly by memory. Please, this is no pun intendet. That is exactly how I knit. Have knitted just about everything and can recall it easily or show me a picture and I shall duplicate it. I also sew and sizes are easily translated into knitting for me. Knitting Socks, I measure the respective feet and the klicking begins.


Wow, I'm not as good as you are with the knitting as I need a pattern & then still get confused. Most of the shawls I make are simple, simple.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

MORE THEATRICS SS.


SeattleSoul said:


> :thumbdown:Warning! Everyone who met me elsewhere, please do not attempt to go there again. The place you are looking for or may have seen has been hacked into. FF, this has nothing to do with your post, and is not related to any action taken by anyone here or elsewhere. It is related to my email account being hacked into. I am busy changeing all my passwords. What a drag! :hunf::thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Amen.


Is the guy in your Avatar getting ready to take a leak?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We all know KPG was on Seattle's site. Whatever creature she is she has no scrupples at all and only cares about one person and that would be his/her/it. What a pitiful person. If any of your "friends" would go to Ravelry they could see your handiwork over there but they don't want to see it so they won't bother. You are so far off that it would take several psychiatric codes to explain what is wrong with you. Normally I would feel sorry for a person like you but all you do is use your "sickness" to exploit and hurt people like lukelucy and the rest. You really could care less about any of them just as you care nothing about the left. What goes around will eventually come around and it will finally put you where you belong. I only hope you will stop exploiting others you call your friends as that is really the lowest of the low. If you had any decency you would quit quoting the Bible too. Every time I see your Bible quote what comes to mind is the devil can quote scripture for his own ends. That would be you making a mockery of what you say is your own faith. I'm not buying it.


Funny lady you are still wrong as I know, I know who read the pitiful site that Seattle started & it wasn't KPG! Let me please, please! I know, I know!

KPG is my friend, are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Ever feel like a Teacher to students who keep failing the same grade over and over gain?


Sorry but employers have been given a reprieve about providing insurance to employees for some time.

Huck please teach me to knit socks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, the fun is over as the Lefties are gone for now--had to regroup! It is time for dinner so later friends!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're surprised? 'Twas ever thus.


lovethelake said:


> Oh great, so corporations are exempt but the average American is not.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Which part of my quote is inaccurate, LTL?
> I was quoting Romney as you know.
> Such a ridiculous statement by you. Od course corporations have to provide insurance to their employees.
> Huck is right. This topic is way over your level of comprehension.


Romney in Iowa: 'Corporations are people' too
August 11, 2011|By James Oliphant
Email
Share

Reporting from Des Moines  Campaigning in Iowa on Thursday, Mitt Romney told a heckler, Corporations are people, my friendwords immediately seized upon by Democrats in what they termed as a possible defining statement by the presidential candidate.

Romney, speaking to a crowd of hundreds at the Iowa State Fair, was being pressed about raising taxes to help cover entitlement spending. When one mentioned raising corporate tax rates, Romney responded by saying corporations were no different than people. The line earned him a sustained round of applause from the crowd.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

But, but, but, the whole world's a stage. If you don't like the show right now, come back later. There's bound to something else on. Yell all you like, things will go as they go and you can't do sweet Fannie Adams about it.


RUKnitting said:


> MORE THEATRICS SS.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No, that's a picture of Bob Dylan taken in 1961 on an NYC rooftop in Greenwich Village when he was zipping UP after taking a whiz, not zipping DOWN. No intimate body parts are on display. God, you're stupid.


Janeway said:


> Is the guy in your Avatar getting ready to take a leak?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Huck, I qualify for all kinds of government help including a monthly stipend because of my Native American Indian nationality, but as long as we can get along without it why take money as our government is broke!
> 
> We have been able to scrape by until now is why our children are aware of our situation. I just found out about daughter building a new house with in-law quarters so guess we will be selling this house and moving! DH and I have decided to pay for the in-law quarters with the money from this house.
> 
> ...


Janeway
I am glad to hear that things are better than the picture you initialy painted tried to tell us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, I'm not as good as you are with the knitting as I need a pattern & then still get confused. Most of the shawls I make are simple, simple.


Janeway
nothing wrong with knitting simple things and simple patterns. Doing our best is all that counts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you have insurance now LTL? Quoting your candidate for 2012 presidential race "Corporations are people, too"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but why shouldn't I brag about my children as we gave them the very best our hard work could give them instead of thinking about ourselves. Now that we are getting old and unhealthy, they are able to help us--nothing wrong with this from my viewpoint.
> 
> I am very proud of my children. We have friends who are still helping their adult children. We did our job so they are very well adjusted in this world and are able to take care of their children. Each daughter also only has two children each and they are very well taken care of with any needs. Three of our grands have braces on their teeth so they were able to pay what insurance did not pay. . .I could go on and on. Sorry if I bore you but my children are my everything.


I didn't make up the quote, as you know. I am also proud of my family,but I don't feel the need to brag.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sorry but employers have been given a reprieve about providing insurance to employees for some time.
> 
> Huck please teach me to knit socks!


Janeway
have you ever knitted with double pointed needles in the round?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember you said that.



lovethelake said:


> People do not always have to rely on government to survive. She has a loving family and community to help her if she is in need, along with any of us that are part of her internet family. Personally I would be insulted if my parents took money from the government to eat if I were able to repay them with their needs today after all the love and help they have given to me in my life (and future if I am in dire straights). That is the problem with liberals, they first turn to the government to bail them out instead of relying on themselves,family, church, and community.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Soloweygirl, what is wrong, in your opinion, with a single payer system?



soloweygirl said:


> The ACA bill does not permit the government to grant a reprieve or an extension. The Employer Mandate is mandatory. The law passed explicitly commands that this provision take effect Jan. 2014. By authorizing this extension, the administration is breaking the law.
> 
> Why is the Executive Branch getting involved in deciding which parts of a law will not be enforced? It is certainly not its job. If doing it for part of the bill, why not the whole bill? Obviously the extension on the Employer Mandate is for political reasons, there is no other reason. The Individual Mandate allowed to move forward, will hopefully lead to the single payer system he so desperately desires. Yep, political reasons only.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gee, that's never happened before.



lovethelake said:


> Oh great, so corporations are exempt but the average American is not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway, Some of us have found that those who brag about their children are hiding something.....not saying you are, but this may help to explain to you that some things are best kept private in an Internet venue.



Janeway said:


> Thanks, but why shouldn't I brag about my children as we gave them the very best our hard work could give them instead of thinking about ourselves. Now that we are getting old and unhealthy, they are able to help us--nothing wrong with this from my viewpoint.
> 
> I am very proud of my children. We have friends who are still helping their adult children. We did our job so they are very well adjusted in this world and are able to take care of their children. Each daughter also only has two children each and they are very well taken care of with any needs. Three of our grands have braces on their teeth so they were able to pay what insurance did not pay. . .I could go on and on. Sorry if I bore you but my children are my everything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Her curiosity of his bodily functions tells more about her than it does about him.



SeattleSoul said:


> No, that's a picture of Bob Dylan taken in 1961 on an NYC rooftop in Greenwich Village when he was zipping UP after taking a whiz, not zipping DOWN. No intimate body parts are on display. God, you're stupid.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Janeway, Some of us have found that those who brag about their children are hiding something.....not saying you are, but this may help to explain to you that some things are best kept private in an Internet venue.


I have nothing to hide. Why are you so suspicious? I have not mentioned any names nor cities where they live nor the companies where they work so what is the problem?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> have you ever knitted with double pointed needles in the round?


Yes, a hat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I didn't make up the quote, as you know. I am also proud of my family,but I don't feel the need to brag.


Why not as I would love to hear about your children.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I am glad to hear that things are better than the picture you initialy painted tried to tell us.


Thank you sorry to have painted such a bad picture, but I was upset that ins. did not pay more on prescriptions especially antibiotics. I was going to buy groceries, but money went for meds instead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, a hat.


Janeway
then you should be able to knit socks as well. Give it a try. There are many easy patterns you can get free on KP.
Go for the one that sounds easiest to you. No need to get frustrated with a hobby. See the little ones I just finished for a doll? Knitted in exactly the same fashion as the regular size ones. Once you know how to knit socks you can knit them in any size. I wear socks around the house, no shoes or houseshoes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, that's a picture of Bob Dylan taken in 1961 on an NYC rooftop in Greenwich Village when he was zipping UP after taking a whiz, not zipping DOWN. No intimate body parts are on display. God, you're stupid.


Not as stupid as you my dear as I did not follow Bob Dylan so did not know who was in the picture but I was right about the "leak" part but he had finished! I did not say any body parts were showing as it seems you cannot read tonight--too much booze?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> then you should be able to knit socks as well. Give it a try. There are many easy patterns you can get free on KP.
> Go for the one that sounds easiest to you. No need to get frustrated with a hobby.


OK, I will search Ravelry or maybe KP. Do you recommend toe up or cuff down?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> OK, I will search Ravelry or maybe KP. Do you recommend toe up or cuff down?


Janeway
I prefer cuff down. Just try one and if it does not turn out too well, use it as a glove to wash your face. Your 2nd one will be just fine. We learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Her curiosity of his bodily functions tells more about her than it does about him.


No, I don't see the humor in the distasteful picture. But then Seattle has really lost it or you reading her quotes?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I prefer cuff down. Just try one and if it does not turn out too well, use it as a glove to wash your face. Your 2nd one will be just fine. We learn from our mistakes.


Thanks for your help. I'll let you know the progress. I don't have yarn yet but have one of those BD's next month.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> But, but, but, the whole world's a stage. If you don't like the show right now, come back later. There's bound to something else on. Yell all you like, things will go as they go and you can't do sweet Fannie Adams about it.


You have really lost the world SS, what are you trying to say?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it's kind of a cute picture. The picture's rather small, but the expression on his face says "gee, can't a guy take whiz without getting his picture taken?" And Dylan still has some lingering baby fat in his cute little cheeks.


damemary said:


> Her curiosity of his bodily functions tells more about her than it does about him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, that's a picture of Bob Dylan taken in 1961 on an NYC rooftop in Greenwich Village when he was zipping UP after taking a whiz, not zipping DOWN. No intimate body parts are on display. God, you're stupid.


How do you know he was zipping up? Did you take the picture?

With all the glorious pictures in the world to choose from; why would you choose to have you have a person going to the bathroom outside to represent you or your beliefs?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How do you know he was zipping up? Did you take the picture?
> 
> With all the glorious pictures in the world to choose from; why would you choose to have you have a person going to the bathroom outside to represent you or your beliefs?


I think she's pisxxd because she shut herself out of her own group and has to zip it closed. :-D


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think she's pisxxd because she was shut out of her own group and closed up shop.


Not to speak for SS but your ignorance is showing. She showed the courage to try something new. What have you done other than whine?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Not to speak for SS but your ignorance is showing. She showed the courage to try something new. What have you done other than whine?


Since when is starting a Ravelry Group a sign of courage?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Since when is starting a Ravelry Group a sign of courage?


No kidding. Seems someone else is ticked off with the world. Best to leave him alone.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You and Cherf/KPG certainly prove how quickly you turn on people for not completely following the company line. I don't mean to speak for SS either. She knows her own mind.


lovethelake said:


> Since when is starting a Ravelry Group a sign of courage?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Not to speak for SS but your ignorance is showing. She showed the courage to try something new. What have you done other than whine?


FreedomFries
I can tell you, trying to be the nastiest person around and then run whining when called on it. What a hollow creature.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I know the source which describes the circumstances. Check out the book "There is No Eye" by John Cohen. Here's a more recent picture of Dylan. Hope you recognize the other personage in the photo. Hope you find it more glorious.


lovethelake said:


> How do you know he was zipping up? Did you take the picture?
> 
> With all the glorious pictures in the world to choose from; why would you choose to have you have a person going to the bathroom outside to represent you or your beliefs?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Not to speak for SS but your ignorance is showing. She showed the courage to try something new.





lovethelake said:


> Since when is starting a Ravelry Group a sign of courage?


LTL: Didn't you create and have an _existing_ group? I wouldn't call you courageous for doing so, but Freedom Fries did, so it must be so. *You are a woman of courage.* Great day to be called that too! :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> I can tell you, trying to be the nastiest person around and then run whining when called on it. What a hollow creature.


What I have to laugh at is how she's now trumpeting her own courage. As if she wasn't driven over to Rav by getting banned here. And besides, if you actually *have* real courage, why would you have to boast to the world about it? Almost an insult to our brave soldiers on the Fourth, don't you think?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> What I have to laugh at is how she's now trumpeting her own courage. As if she wasn't driven over to Rav by getting banned here. And besides, if you actually *have* real courage, why would you have to boast to the world about it? Almost an insult to our brave soldiers on the Fourth, don't you think?


Haven't you noticed? Humility is not one of their strong points.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I was just assuring you that no body parts were showing, considering what a man has to take out of his pants to take a leak. God, you're stupid.


Janeway said:


> Not as stupid as you my dear as I did not follow Bob Dylan so did not know who was in the picture but I was right about the "leak" part but he had finished! I did not say any body parts were showing as it seems you cannot read tonight--too much booze?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> What I have to laugh at is how she's now trumpeting her own courage. As if she wasn't driven over to Rav by getting banned here. And besides, if you actually *have* real courage, why would you have to boast to the world about it? Almost an insult to our brave soldiers on the Fourth, don't you think?


FreedomFries
ever notice, they keep running in a circle of "dumb".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I was just assuring you that no body parts were showing, considering what a man has to take out of his pants to take a leak. God, you're stupid.


SeattleSoul
If body part were nasty, God would have delivered us fully clothed.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> If body part were nasty, God would have delivered us fully clothed.


Amen. Somebody's ignorant of the most basic of Bible verses:

Genesis 1:27 "Male and female created he them; and blessed them..."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FF, Huck, I was thinking of our post-Eden sensibilities, and today's view of men exposing their genetalia in public, not to mention having such an occassion caught on camera.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> What I have to laugh at is how she's now trumpeting her own courage. As if she wasn't driven over to Rav by getting banned here. And besides, if you actually *have* real courage, why would you have to boast to the world about it? Almost an insult to our brave soldiers on the Fourth, don't you think?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Robertson Davies put it better, in his novel "The Cunning Man":

"This is the Great Theatre of Life. Admission is free but the taxation is mortal. You come when you can, and leave when you must. The show is continuous. Good Night."

God, you're stupid.



Janeway said:


> You have really lost the world SS, what are you trying to say?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, that's a picture of Bob Dylan taken in 1961 on an NYC rooftop in Greenwich Village when he was zipping UP after taking a whiz, not zipping DOWN. No intimate body parts are on display. God, you're stupid.


That's even worse, urinating on a rooftop in public. He should have been arrested for such a disgusting act, as others have been. Proudly displaying that picture knowing what he just "accomplished" - stupidity at its finest. I expected no less.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Soloweygirl, what is wrong, in your opinion, with a single payer system?


Competition will keep prices lower. Competition will also allow for a better product (service) overall, as it allows/produces improvement. It's the beauty of capitalism. Single payer systems can charge whatever they want and the user is stuck with those prices as well as whatever service is provided. Neither is perfect, but I will pick competition every time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Competition will keep prices lower. Competition will also allow for a better product (service) overall, as it allows/produces improvement. It's the beauty of capitalism. Single payer systems can charge whatever they want and the user is stuck with those prices as well as whatever service is provided. Neither is perfect, but I will pick competition every time.


Right on the mark soloweygirl. You are SO RIGHT! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Competition will keep prices lower. Competition will also allow for a better product (service) overall, as it allows/produces improvement. It's the beauty of capitalism. Single payer systems can charge whatever they want and the user is stuck with those prices as well as whatever service is provided. Neither is perfect, but I will pick competition every time.


Competition has failed to keep insurance premiums low. Medicare is an example of a single payer system that (as I've mentioned before) could have been expanded to include everyone. In my opinion, that would have been a much easier route to take.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Al, I can't believe we're both here. I'm enjoying the lull before the next step in celebrating the 4th of July and the arrival of people who will all try to crowd into my kitchen. People are known for doing this worldwide, and I have one of the smallest kitchens I've ever had. 

I changed my user name from SeattleSoul to MaidInBedlam. I thought those who tell me I'm crazy would like it. 

Yesterday I had to go to Kaiser in Richmond, without BART. The buses were a little slow, but the people were great. There was a lot of general chatting and laughing. Spent about an hour and a half altogether waiting in the sun so now I bave s sunburned scalp, of all things.

Happy 4th!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Competition has failed to keep insurance premiums low. Medicare is an example of a single payer system that (as I've mentioned before) could have been expanded to include everyone. In my opinion, that would have been a much easier route to take.


If interstate buying of insurance policies was allowed I think it would keep the premiums low. Each state has a few insurance companies, so competition stalls. Exactly, Medicare is a single payer system - no competition there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

As I was enjoying one of my other hobbies, finding old English ballads that I don't know already, I came upon thi. It has a sweet, lilting tune:

A Maid in Bedlam

Abroad as I was walking one morning in the spring
I heard a maid in Bedlam, so sweetly she did sing
Her chain she rattled in her hands and always so sang she
I love my love because I know he first loved me

My love was sent from me by friends who were unkind
They sent him far beyond the sea all to torment my mind
Although I've suffered for his sake contented I will be
For I love my love because I know he first loved me

My love he'll not come near me to hear the moan I make
And neither would he pity me 
If my poor heart should break
Although I've suffered for his sake contented I will be
For I love my love because I know he first loved me

This put me in mind of some of the folks around here who believe I'm crazy, so I asked Admin, and Admin kindly obliged, to change my user name from SeattleSoul to MaidInBedlam. I hope everyone likes it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Al, I can't believe we're both here. I'm enjoying the lull before the next step in celebrating the 4th of July and the arrival of people who will all try to crowd into my kitchen. People are known for doing this worldwide, and i have one of the smallest kitchens I've ever had.
> 
> I changed my user name from SeattleSoul to MaidInBedlam. I thought those who tell me I'm crazy would like it.
> 
> ...


We're having our own little 4th. I didn't want to do anything because I need to get ready for company. On Sunday we're having a little gathering of 10 people. I baked before it got hot and walked the dogs this morning, too. I have a few things to do today, and I'm going to knit and relax. I hope BART resumes service so my brother can get to the city next week. Is Richmond your closest Kaiser? It can't be, can it?
I like your new name. Do you think you'll have to explain it to some?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We don't have competition. We have collusion.



soloweygirl said:


> Competition will keep prices lower. Competition will also allow for a better product (service) overall, as it allows/produces improvement. It's the beauty of capitalism. Single payer systems can charge whatever they want and the user is stuck with those prices as well as whatever service is provided. Neither is perfect, but I will pick competition every time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> We don't have competition. We have collusion.


damemary
That lands an A+ for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As I was enjoying one of my other hobbies, finding old English ballads that I don't know already, I came upon thi. It has a sweet, lilting tune:
> 
> A Maid in Bedlam
> 
> ...


MaidInbedlam
I really like it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> We don't have competition. We have collusion.


damemaruy
price fixing it used to be called and used to be illegal. Anything goes now. The "little" guy lost all power.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm hoping BART is running again soon, too. Kaiser Richmond is closest for a couple of things I don't have to do very oft5en. I'm glad you like my new name. If I have to explain it, that will jusy open up a new dimension of fun for me here. Mostly, i Think some people will laugh some evilly gleeful laughs. Have fun with your company! Happy 4th!


alcameron said:


> We're having our own little 4th. I didn't want to do anything because I need to get ready for company. On Sunday we're having a little gathering of 10 people. I baked before it got hot and walked the dogs this morning, too. I have a few things to do today, and I'm going to knit and relax. I hope BART resumes service so my brother can get to the city next week. Is Richmond your closest Kaiser? It can't be, can it?
> I like your new name. Do you think you'll have to explain it to some?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm glad you like my new name. If I have to explain it, that will jusy open up a new dimension of fun for me here. Mostly, i Think some people will laugh some evilly gleeful laughs. Have fun with your company! Happy 4th!


Let the evil witches cackle. Remember the motto of the Order of the Garter: Honi soit qui mal y pense" (Shamed be he who thinks evil of it.)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Seattle, your new name does nothing for you as you need a personality change.

Calling me stupid is not nice!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Seattle, your new name does nothing for you as you need a personality change.
> 
> Calling me stupid is not nice!


Janeway,

You are a very smart lady. Yes, the new name gives me a headache. Will avoid it. 
Please stay the way you are. You are perfect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> You are a very smart lady. Yes, the new name gives me a headache. Will avoid it.
> Please stay the way you are. You are perfect.


Thank you lovely lady. Happy 4th week-end.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

New bumper sticker--

Monica's ex-boyfriend's wife will run for President! 

So cute just had to share!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you lovely lady. Happy 4th week-end.


Janeway,

With no family, it is lonely here. We just finished dinner and watched the rain come in. I married the man of my dreams - and after 26 years he still is, but we are alone.

You light up things for me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam

Stay as you are. Beats reading a lot of the other stuff by a wide margin. Don't always agree with you but find you very entertaining. Huck


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

God, you're stupid... Calling you stupid is just pointing out the truth, bonehead. Oh, wait. You're a Banana Head, aren't you?


Janeway said:


> Seattle, your new name does nothing for you as you need a personality change.
> Calling me stupid is not nice!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> With no family, it is lonely here. We just finished dinner and watched the rain come in. I married the man of my dreams - and after 26 years he still is, but we are alone.
> 
> You light up things for me.


Wish you were close as we could be your family. Email me your location please. Hugs


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Just had to post this. My hubby (ex-military) and I are watching the Macy's day celebration on TV and President Obama spoke. My husband, a conservative who did not vote for Obama, said: "That was an eloquent speech. Love him or hate him, he is still the President of the US and we should respect him and the position. To do otherwise is to be unpatriotic and un-American." Seriously, his words. I am so proud. He is also a nurse and told me the other day that their hospital has found that the ACA will not be as detrimental as many have originally thought. His comment: "That's the xxxxx media for you - always blowing things out of proportion and creating unnecessary panic." 

Love it!! Love him!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you claim to be part Native American. If that is so you qualify for free medical care without having to live on a Reservation or belonging to a tribe.


Actually, that is true - my husband's father was 1/16th and qualified. My husband also qualifies but since he has great insurance, he chooses not to.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> God, you're stupid... Calling you stupid is just pointing out the truth, bonehead. Oh, wait. You're a Banana Head, aren't you?


You really are evil as I do not appreciate you using "God's" name in vain as you are using it! Shame on you! I thought you were trying to become a Catholic!

You really are a very evil person! I do not wish to write to you until you mend your ways. Boozing it up again or smoking weed?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Huck, I qualify for all kinds of government help including a monthly stipend because of my Native American Indian nationality, but as long as we can get along without it why take money as our government is broke!
> 
> We have been able to scrape by until now is why our children are aware of our situation. I just found out about daughter building a new house with in-law quarters so guess we will be selling this house and moving! DH and I have decided to pay for the in-law quarters with the money from this house.
> 
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Huck, I qualify for all kinds of government help including a monthly stipend because of my Native American Indian nationality, but as long as we can get along without it why take money as our government is broke!
> 
> We have been able to scrape by until now is why our children are aware of our situation. I just found out about daughter building a new house with in-law quarters so guess we will be selling this house and moving! DH and I have decided to pay for the in-law quarters with the money from this house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Actually, that is true - my husband's father was 1/16th and qualified. My husband also qualifies but since he has great insurance, he chooses not to.


Yes, I qualify too but won't take money from our beloved broke country.

Sorry just saw where you brought my reply forward!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> We don't have competition. We have collusion.


Many do not realize how many insurance companies have small insurance companies "under them" and in the end, they are really one big company. Hence the collusion issue.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's even worse, urinating on a rooftop in public. He should have been arrested for such a disgusting act, as others have been. Proudly displaying that picture knowing what he just "accomplished" - stupidity at its finest. I expected no less.


So, you do know the riders in the Tour de France often relieve themselves along the route in public. Is that stupidly at its finest???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seattle, your new name does nothing for you as you need a personality change.
> 
> Calling me stupid is not nice!


I didn't see where anyone called you stupid.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> New bumper sticker--
> 
> Monica's ex-boyfriend's wife will run for President!
> 
> So cute just had to share!


I so hope she does.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> With no family, it is lonely here. We just finished dinner and watched the rain come in. I married the man of my dreams - and after 26 years he still is, but we are alone.
> 
> You light up things for me.


Then you are not alone - you are in very good company and I think that watching the rain come in could be very romantic.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You really are evil as I do not appreciate you using "God's" name in vain as you are using it! Shame on you! I thought you were trying to become a Catholic!
> 
> You really are a very evil person! I do not wish to write to you until you mend your ways. Boozing it up again or smoking weed?


Oh sorry - I didn't see this post when I posted that no one called you stupid. I just read it and no one should ever call anyone stupid. Apologize.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I qualify too but won't take money from our beloved broke country.
> 
> Sorry just saw where you brought my reply forward!


Frankly, I think you should. The country is really not broke - misdirected maybe but not broke. As a NA, you are due that money and more. Seriously.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Just had to post this. My hubby (ex-military) and I are watching the Macy's day celebration on TV and President Obama spoke. My husband, a conservative who did not vote for Obama, said: "That was an eloquent speech. Love him or hate him, he is still the President of the US and we should respect him and the position. To do otherwise is to be unpatriotic and un-American." Seriously, his words. I am so proud. He is also a nurse and told me the other day that their hospital has found that the ACA will not be as detrimental as many have originally thought. His comment: "That's the xxxxx media for you - always blowing things out of proportion and creating unnecessary panic."
> 
> Love it!! Love him!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love him , too!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I qualify too but won't take money from our beloved broke country.
> 
> Sorry just saw where you brought my reply forward!


Well sadly, I hit the send button before replying. I have 2 hound dogs that have suddenly decided to howl at the fire works so I was trying to corral them before they disturbed the neighbors. This is the only reason I do not look forward the 4th - I don't mind the neighborhood kids shooting them off because they are kids - I just have to keep the dogs in the house and listen to them! Thankfully, I have wine.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Fourth to all on this site!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I didn't see where anyone called you stupid.


Seattle does with every quote to me please read on my dear!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh sorry - I didn't see this post when I posted that no one called you stupid. I just read it and no one should ever call anyone stupid. Apologize.


Thank you but it is not your place to apologize for Seattle, as I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but it is not nice that Seattle calls me stupid! Seattle has really become hateful to me without reason. She has been the one who screwed up her life.

I was working & attending college at night so do not know Bob Dylan? I was not paying much attention to the world during those days just books/work!

Thanks again for your kindness. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Crossing state lines should have been a part of o care.Competition is a good in all things. It's the American Spirit. Or it was.


soloweygirl said:


> If interstate buying of insurance policies was allowed I think it would keep the premiums low. Each state has a few insurance companies, so competition stalls. Exactly, Medicare is a single payer system - no competition there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I so hope she does.


GWPIver

sure hope that former Secretary of State Mrs. Clinton will run. 
Her support will be incredible. She will leave any Republican in the dust.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Happy Fourth to all on this site!!!


GWPIver
Thank you. Just watched the Ceremonies from Washington DC. Impressive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Just had to post this. My hubby (ex-military) and I are watching the Macy's day celebration on TV and President Obama spoke. My husband, a conservative who did not vote for Obama, said: "That was an eloquent speech. Love him or hate him, he is still the President of the US and we should respect him and the position. To do otherwise is to be unpatriotic and un-American." Seriously, his words. I am so proud. He is also a nurse and told me the other day that their hospital has found that the ACA will not be as detrimental as many have originally thought. His comment: "That's the xxxxx media for you - always blowing things out of proportion and creating unnecessary panic."
> 
> Love it!! Love him!!!


GWPIver
A Man with Heart and Soul. Asking for permission to give him a hug. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> God, you're stupid... Calling you stupid is just pointing out the truth, bonehead. Oh, wait. You're a Banana Head, aren't you?


MaidInBedlam
Aren't you overdoing it on the name calling? Always hold a reserve, it is more effective.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Then you are not alone - you are in very good company and I think that watching the rain come in could be very romantic.


Thank you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> With no family, it is lonely here. We just finished dinner and watched the rain come in. I married the man of my dreams - and after 26 years he still is, but we are alone.
> 
> You light up things for me.


We have a son not too far away, but the rest of my family isn't here, although my brother arrives Saturday. Our BBQ is on Sunday. It can get lonely at holidays when you have a small family or are away from them. Reading, knitting, talking to friends, and talking to people here are all good---especially when there's no bitter fight going on. I hope you had a decent day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We have a son not too far away, but the rest of my family isn't here, although my brother arrives Saturday. Our BBQ is on Sunday. It can get lonely at holidays when you have a small family or are away from them. Reading, knitting, talking to friends, and talking to people here are all good---especially when there's no bitter fight going on. I hope you had a decent day!


Thank you alcameron. I am an only child with no children. That is the worst.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you alcameron. I am an only child with no children. That is the worst.


Sometimes we have to remember the things we have in life that are good. I know, easier said than done. I have been through a life threatening illness, and my husband's health isn't so hot, but we're both still here and have a good life.
And we have health insurance!!! (My attempt at humor)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you alcameron. I am an only child with no children. That is the worst.


Lukelucy
Volunteer in a Hospital or Nursing Home or Day Care Center and soon you will have more company than time to give them. 
Become a Mentor to some youngster(s), if nowhere-else you can find some at a food pantry.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you alcameron. I am an only child with no children. That is the worst.


Well, we will have to become your KP family.

My siblings are scattered to the four winds so we do not see them often as I'm the 5th child so they are all older except younger one.

Oldest brother already died with the same illness I have & next is 79, 77, 75, me (70) & 65. We have not been together for 10 years.

My youngest lives about 1 1/2 miles away but oldest moved 6 hours away last year.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

God, you're stupid. I won't be mending my ways in any manner you could understand, given your gigantic stupidity.


Janeway said:


> You really are evil as I do not appreciate you using "God's" name in vain as you are using it! Shame on you! I thought you were trying to become a Catholic!
> 
> You really are a very evil person! I do not wish to write to you until you mend your ways. Boozing it up again or smoking weed?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

God, you're stupid. That's MaidInBedlam to you. I changed my user name and said so here already.


Janeway said:


> Thank you but it is not your place to apologize for Seattle, as I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but it is not nice that Seattle calls me stupid! Seattle has really become hateful to me without reason. She has been the one who screwed up her life.
> 
> I was working & attending college at night so do not know Bob Dylan? I was not paying much attention to the world during those days just books/work!
> 
> Thanks again for your kindness. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Never fear, I've only used one insult lately. I'm just doing what everyone else here does.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> Aren't you overdoing it on the name calling? Always hold a reserve, it is more effective.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Never fear, I've only used one insult lately. I'm just doing what everyone else here does.


pathetic


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sicko. Why does anyone feel the need to hurl hateful comments? You can change your name but your stripes are the same.


lovethelake said:


> pathetic


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Sicko. Why does anyone feel the need to hurl hateful comments? You can change your name but your stripes are the same.


She had to change her name 'cause she "hacked" and deleted herself out of her own group on Rav and needs a fresh start. :XD:

What a complete idiot. FF calls her "courageous." What a pair of fools.

Seattle wanted her own group, created one, orphaned it and blamed "others" for destroying her creation.

Now we'll be graced with her presence again.

Wonder if the Maid even apologized for her own stupidity and admitted same to her group members or just abandoned them in her tracks.

SS sounds like another want-to-be-leader I know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Sometimes we have to remember the things we have in life that are good. I know, easier said than done. I have been through a life threatening illness, and my husband's health isn't so hot, but we're both still here and have a good life.
> And we have health insurance!!! (My attempt at humor)


Alcameron,

I do think about my cup being "half full" instead of half empty. I realize I have more than most. Sorry your husband's health is not good. And I hope you are ok with your health. Yes, health insurance ! Got mine.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidinBedlam is a fine soul. Your attempts at bullying say much more about you than it does about her.

I think we've all proven our positions. They are deeply felt and unlikely to change.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> MaidinBedlam is a fine soul. Your attempts at bullying say much more about you than it does about her.
> 
> I think we've all proven our positions. They are deeply felt and unlikely to change.


Well, if you think Seattle is such a fine soul as you put it, then why have all of your friends had a love/hate relationship with her.

She started a new site on Ravelry, but none of you followed her, then she locked herself out as she did not know how to maintain it. I did not waste any time reading any of it but then Ravelry may have shut her down & she called it being hacked.

Things yesterday was nice here on this site until Seattle kept up with her nastiness! We were being civil to each other & Huck even offered to teach me how to knit socks which I felt was very nice of her.

We may have different political views, but are similar in crafting. That is why I am on KP to learn about the art of crafting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> MaidinBedlam is a fine soul. Your attempts at bullying say much more about you than it does about her.


How typical of you. No one has bullied Maid. I've posted the truth of her stupid antics and her blaming others for what she, herself, has done.

She hurls the blame and continues with the insults.

You are simply a pea in her pod.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> A Man with Heart and Soul. Asking for permission to give him a hug. Huck


Permission granted!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, I changed my use name and trumpeted the fact here. If someone goes to the trouble to tell everyone she has a new user name, it certainly can't be a secret or shameful thing. I doubt you understand what the word "truth" means, since you don't recognize the fact that I've always been truthful here and elsewhere.

God, you're a miserable, deluded and mean-spirited excuse for a human being. I pity you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> She had to change her name 'cause she "hacked" and deleted herself out of her own group on Rav and needs a fresh start. :XD:
> 
> What a complete idiot. FF calls her "courageous." What a pair of fools.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, there's a picture of you in all dictionaries next to the word "bully". I robbed you of your opportunity to harrass some people on Rav, and now you're having a temper tantrum like a three year old.You wouldn't recognize the truth about anything even if it bit you in the nose.

Insulting others when you should only be aiming your vitriol at me is lower than a snake's belly.


knitpresentgifts said:


> How typical of you. No one has bullied Maid. I've posted the truth of her stupid antics and her blaming others for what she, herself, has done.
> 
> She hurls the blame and continues with the insults.
> 
> You are simply a pea in her pod.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, if you think Seattle is such a fine soul as you put it, then why have all of your friends had a love/hate relationship with her.
> 
> She started a new site on Ravelry, but none of you followed her, then she locked herself out as she did not know how to maintain it. I did not waste any time reading any of it but then Ravelry may have shut her down & she called it being hacked.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

I found SS to be VERY rude, mean and dysfunctional. I avoid her and will not be involved with her at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She had to change her name 'cause she "hacked" and deleted herself out of her own group on Rav and needs a fresh start. :XD:
> 
> What a complete idiot. FF calls her "courageous." What a pair of fools.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
is it ever possible for you to say anything decent? You behave the poorest of anyone here. Quick to jump on others while trying very hard to top them in being nasty. Congratulations you are tops in insults. Your problems are many and I think too deep to erase.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's MaidInBedlam to you. I changed my user name from SeattleSoul to MaidInBedlam. Please use it when refering to me. I hope you like it.


Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> I found SS to be VERY rude, mean and dysfunctional. I avoid her and will not be involved with her at all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11 doesn't know how to be decent. We should all pity her.


Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> is it ever possible for you to say anything decent? You behave the poorest of anyone here Quick to jump on others while topping them in being nasty. Congratulations you are tops in insults. Your problems are many and I think too deep to erase.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Huck, KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11 doesn't know how to be decent. We should all pity her.


MaidInBedlam
I totally agree with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> is it ever possible for you to say anything decent? You behave the poorest of anyone here. Quick to jump on others while trying very hard to top them in being nasty. Congratulations you are tops in insults. Your problems are many and I think too deep to erase.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KPG, You are totally right. And she is the worst here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You do know that you've just responded to something Huckleberry said, not KPG, don't you?


Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KPG, You are totally right. And she is the worst here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, there's a picture of you in all dictionaries next to the word "bully". I robbed you of your opportunity to harrass some people on Rav, and now you're having a temper tantrum like a three year old.You wouldn't recognize the truth about anything even if it bit you in the nose.
> 
> Insulting others when you should only be aiming your vitriol at me is lower than a snake's belly.


Maid, or whoever you are: You continue to do it again. On and on. I worry about your mental health.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> MaidinBedlam is a fine soul. Your attempts at bullying say much more about you than it does about her.
> 
> I think we've all proven our positions. They are deeply felt and unlikely to change.


This one post explains much. Our attempts at bullying??? Who are the ones slinging mud from the get-go and we just end up defending ourselves or a friend? If you are honest, you know the truthful answer.

Regarding proof of your positions; you have provided no proof, only opinions. We have provided proof of _facts_ that refute your opinions but you are closed minded. Or is it that you just like being mean spirited?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I am now MaidInBedlam. I was SeattleSoul. I have said this several times, so I can't possibly be "whoever you are". I am someone who changed her username and let everyone know it to maintain continuity.


Lukelucy said:


> Maid, or whoever you are: You continue to do it again. On and on. I worry about your mental health.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, there's a picture of you in all dictionaries next to the word "bully". I robbed you of your opportunity to harrass some people on Rav, and now you're having a temper tantrum like a three year old.You wouldn't recognize the truth about anything even if it bit you in the nose.
> 
> Insulting others when you should only be aiming your vitriol at me is lower than a snake's belly.


How interesting your lies are. I don't post on Rav so how have I missed an opportunity you created to harass others?

I post here, publicly.

You still are unable to admit your mistakes and cannot speak the truth.

You need help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I found SS to be VERY rude, mean and dysfunctional. I avoid her and will not be involved with her at all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> This one post explains much. Our attempts at bullying??? Who are the ones slinging mud from the get-go and we just end up defending ourselves or a friend? If you are honest, you know the truthful answer.
> 
> Regarding proof of your positions; you have provided no proof, only opinions. We have provided proof of _facts_ that refute your opinions but you are closed minded. Or is it that you just like being mean spirited?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am now MaidInBedlam. I was SeattleSoul. I have said this several times, so I can't possibly be "whoeveryou are". Iam someone who changed her username and let everyone know it to maintain continuity.


*I'm KnitPresentGifts* to you SEATTLESOUL. It's the only name I've used since I started posting on KP. That is what continuity is - not that which you claim to cover your sorry XXX.

I'm not Cherf, not Tuesflight11, not Tin Man, not Ingried, not LittleMan, not whatever evil comes out of your and your bud's hate-filled mouths!

Stopping harassing others and me with your words and ignorance or crawl back into your bottomless black hole.

Got it? It's simple enough even for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *I'm KnitPresentGifts* to you SEATTLESOUL.
> 
> Not Cherf, not Tuesflight11, not Tin Man, not Ingried, not LittleMan, not whatever evil comes out of your hate-filled mouth!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, you'll tell the truth when there's a very cold day in a very hot place we've all heard of. The rest of your post is just more evidence that we should all pity you for living in a world entirely of your own making.


knitpresentgifts said:


> How interesting your lies are. I don't post on Rav so how have I missed an opportunity you created to harass others?
> I post here, publicly.
> You still are unable to admit your mistakes and cannot speak the truth.
> You need help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> This one post explains much. Our attempts at bullying??? Who are the ones slinging mud from the get-go and we just end up defending ourselves or a friend? If you are honest, you know the truthful answer.
> 
> Regarding proof of your positions; you have provided no proof, only opinions. We have provided proof of _facts_ that refute your opinions but you are closed minded. Or is it that you just like being mean spirited?


thumper5316
wow, this slinging stuff attributing to others coming from you is extraordinary to say the least. How much worse can it get than calling others criminals as you have done. You are willing to provide proof? Let's go for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, I'm MaidInBedlam now. I was SeattleSoul and have said so. I'm not crawling anywhere, dearie.


knitpresentgifts said:


> *I'm KnitPresentGifts* to you SEATTLESOUL. It's the only name I've used since I started posting on KP. That is what continuity is - not that which you claim to cover your sorry XXX.
> 
> I'm not Cherf, not Tuesflight11, not Tin Man, not Ingried, not LittleMan, not whatever evil comes out of your and your bud's hate-filled mouths!
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, you'll tell the truth when there's a very cold day in a very hot place we've all heard of. The rest of your post is just more evidence that we should all pity you for living in a world entirely of your own making.


SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see. We're all best to ignore her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> wow, this slinging stuff attributing to others coming from you is extraordinary to say the least. How much worse can it get than calling others criminals as you have done. You are willing to provide proof? Let's go for it.


Your reading comprehension skills need improving. I didn't say that. One of your crew did.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Your reading comprehension skills need improving. I didn't say that. One of your crew did.


 :XD:

Have you *ever* seen proof from Huck? Have you *ever* seen anything but trashing one-line statements or illogical thought?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Sicko. Why does anyone feel the need to hurl hateful comments? You can change your name but your stripes are the same.


 :thumbup: her new name is an good description of her behaviour over the past few weeks:

"A place or situation of noisy uproar and confusion. 2. often Bedlam Archaic An insane asylum. [Middle English Bedlem, "

"a mental hospital in london, word used to say something/someone is crazy"

"Bedlam definition, a scene or state of wild uproar and confusion"

There seemed to be a polite discussion going on last night until Bedlam entered. A couple of posters from the left also called Bedlam out on her rude and insulting words. Of course, Dame would not, because in her opinion, only the right engages in rude, insulting or childish behaviour. Some people never look beyond their blinders


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No, no, dearie. SeattleSoul was on a straight path to hell. As MaidInBedlam, she is still on the same straight path. God, you're stupid.


knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> her new name is an good description of her behaviour over the past few weeks:
> 
> "A place or situation of noisy uproar and confusion.
> 
> ...


_Isn't that the truth! I don't believe anyone should respond to the one in mental distress._


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, no, dearie. SeattleSoul was on a straight path to hell. As MaidInBedlam, she is still on the same straight path. God, you're stupid.


In the interest of continuity: :evil:

SeattleSoul/MaidInBedlam is still on the straight path to Hell.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:
> 
> Have you *ever* seen proof from Huck? Have you ever seen anything but trashing one-line statements or illogical thought?


KPG,

Right on the money.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

WCK, in the case of my user name, I am using a bastardization of the word "Bethlehem". "Bedlam" was the popular name of the "Hospital of St. Mary of Bethlehem" in London, which was an insane asylum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Your reading comprehension skills need improving. I didn't say that. One of your crew did.


thumper5316
try again without twisting and let's get to the serious stuff and prove it. I have no crew but a circle of intelligent friends, try to match that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> try again without twisting and let's get to the serious stuff and proof it. I have no crew but a circle of intelligent friends, try to match that.


Show me where I said that. I am innocent until proven guilty. That means the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Show me where I said that. I am innocent until proven guilty. That means the burden of proof is on you.


I want Huck to "proof" something - anything. Then we can all teach her the word is "prove."

She cannot discuss nor offer any proof of anything anyway.

ETA: Good for you Huck. You corrected your error and changed "proof" to "prove." Thank you for listening.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see. We're all best to ignore her.


Then go away so,you can ignore her. If you want to ignore, leave.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:
> 
> Have you *ever* seen proof from Huck? Have you *ever* seen anything but trashing one-line statements or illogical thought?


Look in the mirror.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In the interest of continuity: :evil:
> 
> SeattleSoul/MaidInBedlam is still on the straight path to Hell.


"Judge not. . . . . "


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Then go away so,you can ignore her. If you want to ignore, leave.


In a simple explanation one must be somehow present or aware of another's presence in order to ignore someone; surprised you don't know that Alcameron.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In the interest of continuity: :evil:
> 
> SeattleSoul/MaidInBedlam is still on the straight path to Hell.


knitpresentgifts
and you are right beside her. At least she will make a happy entrance while you will be going kicking and screaming.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In a simple explanation one must be somehow present or aware of another's presence in order to ignore someone; surprised you don't know that Alcameron.


Leaving would be the ultimate in ignoring, so leave. Staying just means you love what you're doing. Prodding, egging on, inciting---you thrive on it, don't you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You must be present in order to ignore someone; surprised you don't know that Alcameron.


knitpresentgifts
someone whispered in your ear again. Almost misspelled a word here. Will do it next time to keep you entertained.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I want Huck to "proof" something - anything. Then we can all teach her the word is "prove."
> 
> She cannot discuss nor offer any proof of anything anyway.
> 
> ETA: Good for you Huck. You corrected your error and changed "proof" to "prove." Thank you for listening.


knitpresent
so sorry to disappoint you but I type, post and then edit but you are always in such a hurry to hurl your insults that the computer has problems keeping up with your speedy nastiness. Try just once to post something original and worth reading. Listening to you for what? I have forgotten more than you have ever known. - Read the Prayer for Seniors someone posted and you may learn something about yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lately, though not this morning, we have had some nice conversations and real discussion until KPG has shown up. It's as though she doesn't trust anyone from the right to talk to anyone from the left without her being there to "oversee" the discussion. Paranoia, I guess. We are people who have things in common and understand each other on other levels besides the political stuff. I certainly don't see people who disagree with me as growing horns, but I think that's how "they" think of those of us on the "other side."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Leaving would be the ultimate in ignoring, so leave. Staying just means you love what you're doing. Prodding, egging on, inciting---you thrive on it, don't you?


How about you just ignore me. Then we'll both be pleased.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresent
> I have forgotten more than you have ever known. .


Not even a good try, Huckleberry. You changed your error only after I pointed it out to you. I complimented you for improving your English. I don't often critique your spelling nor grammar. However, you repeatedly ask everyone for "proof" when you, personally, offer none.

Your incomplete statements are illogical, without support and for me boring and easily ignored.

If you wish to be taken seriously offer proof and support of your statements of rebuttal.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> So, you do know the riders in the Tour de France often relieve themselves along the route in public. Is that stupidly at its finest???


Totally different circumstances. Bob Dylan was on a rooftop, probably drunk and on who knows what kind of drugs.

Urinating in public is disgusting, no matter who does it. A sport as organized as the Tour de France should be able to come up with a better, more sanitary, way of allowing the riders to relieve themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not even a good try, Huckleberry. You changed your error only after I pointed it out to you. I complimented you for improving your English. I don't often critique your spelling nor grammar. However, you repeatedly ask everyone for "proof" when you, personally, offer none.
> 
> Your incomplete statements are illogical, without support and for me boring and easily ignored.
> 
> If you wish to be taken seriously offer proof and support of your statements of rebuttal.


knitpresentgifts
you are much too impressed with yourself. My boring postings sure keep you on your toes, don't they? I speak Big City language which differs widely from yours. You don't read books a lot either, do you? We are the product of what we learn, you are lacking inventory. Know what I mean?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Totally different circumstances. Bob Dylan was on a rooftop, probably drunk and on who knows what kind of drugs.
> 
> Urinating in public is disgusting, no matter who does it. A sport as organized as the Tour de France should be able to come up with a better, more sanitary, way of allowing the riders to relieve themselves.


Soloweygirl
you don't know, so don't assume. We used to fertilize our fields with human and animal waste almost exclusively, so a little pee in nature is horrible? Am not too keen on exhibitions but have no problem doing what comes naturally. Take your dogs for walks?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not even a good try, Huckleberry. You changed your error only after I pointed it out to you. I complimented you for improving your English. I don't often critique your spelling nor grammar. However, you repeatedly ask everyone for "proof" when you, personally, offer none.
> 
> Your incomplete statements are illogical, without support and for me boring and easily ignored.
> 
> If you wish to be taken seriously offer proof and support of your statements of rebuttal.


knitpresentgifts
getting approval from you would amount to dropping Grades drastically. Not willing to go there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Soloweygirl
> you don't know, so don't assume. We used to fertilize our fields with human and animal waste almost exclusively, so a little pee in nature is horrible? Am not too keen on exhibitions but have no problem doing what comes naturally. Take your dogs for walks?


I used manure in my garden also. That is NOT the point. Urinating amongst the bystanders at a sports event is. It is totally unsanitary for those around the person urinating. Children are brought to observe these races. Do you approve of them sitting in someone else's urine? Obviously you do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Personally, I think that Ingried is here in disguise and perhaps posing as more than one other person. The behavior is all too similar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I used manure in my garden also. That is NOT the point. Urinating amongst the bystanders at a sports event is. It is totally unsanitary for those around the person urinating. Children are brought to observe these races. Do you approve of them sitting in someone else's urine? Obviously you do.


soloweygirl
you are full of assumptions, aren't you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see. We're all best to ignore her.


You are so right as don't know what has happened to Seattle but she has gone off the deep end with name calling! I think she is upset that she blocked herself out of the Ravelry site so she is simply lashing out at everyone.

She still thinks you are Cherf, but I know Cherf as we email each other. I don't know anything about you but maybe we can change that so PM me & I'll send you my email address. Hugs, Jane

Seattle, Cherf won't return to KP so stop with your nonsense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Personally, I think that Ingried is here in disguise and perhaps posing as more than one other person. The behavior is all too similar.


No question Ingried = Huckleberry

Ignore both of her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Nice new job numbers for June. Keeping in step with a perfect record. We certainly voted for the best person.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see. We're all best to ignore her.


You are so right as don't know what has happened to Seattle but she has gone off the deep end with name calling! I think she is upset that she blocked herself out of the Ravelry site so she is simply lashing out at everyone.

She still thinks you are Cherf, but I know Cherf as we email each other. I don't know anything about you but maybe we can change that so PM me & I'll send you my email address. Hugs, Jane

Seattle, Cherf won't return to KP so stop with your nonsense.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry but having trouble with Ipad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No question Ingried = Huckleberry
> 
> Ignore both of her.


knitpresentgifts
Ingried apparently is a very strong force. Would like to be able to match her. I am trying. She is giving me good tips. I feel SO honored to be called her. Apparently I am reaching her level of antagonizing you or you would not waste any of your time with me. Got to love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Ingried apparently is a very strong force. Would like to be able to match her. I am trying. She is giving me good tips. I feel SO honored to be called her. Apparently I am reaching her level of antagonizing you or you would not waste any of your time with me. Got to love it.


This reply is insane. Total insanity. Wow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Show me where I said that. I am innocent until proven guilty. That means the burden of proof is on you.


Thumper, since I know your credentials, the others on this site are not on your level--they only wish! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, gotta go as this Ipad is messing up! SIL, help!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry guys. You are more tolerant than I. I don't think Cherf/KPG/Tuesflight11 is to be pitied. She's a joke.

She has nothing intelligent to say....just insults and threats....and she's no Don Rickles. She tries the same bullying tricks to no avail.



Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I totally agree with you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You dear are brainwashed. Loyalty is not to be admired when you are being used. She is not your friend. Think for yourself.



Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KPG, You are totally right. And she is the worst here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We would say the same thing about your crew. Let's just say we don't agree.



thumper5316 said:


> This one post explains much. Our attempts at bullying??? Who are the ones slinging mud from the get-go and we just end up defending ourselves or a friend? If you are honest, you know the truthful answer.
> 
> Regarding proof of your positions; you have provided no proof, only opinions. We have provided proof of _facts_ that refute your opinions but you are closed minded. Or is it that you just like being mean spirited?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'MaidInBedlam' always makes me smile. And I love your 'forever young' avatar. This is Bedlam sometimes. May we stay forever young.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I am now MaidInBedlam. I was SeattleSoul. I have said this several times, so I can't possibly be "whoever you are". I am someone who changed her username and let everyone know it to maintain continuity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

On Ravelry you post as Tuesflight11. You have sent me messages that make no sense to me. Please stop this foolishness. You aren't fooling anyone...but yourself.



knitpresentgifts said:


> How interesting your lies are. I don't post on Rav so how have I missed an opportunity you created to harass others?
> 
> I post here, publicly.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You were Cherf when you first posted on KP, before you were asked to leave. (I believe this because I was told by reputable sources.) You are Tuesflight11 on Ravelry, but I think you're on thin ice there.(You sent me messages.) Tin Man is a nickname given to you because you're missing something important to most people.

And we all know you are not Ingried because you aren't clever enough.

I don't call this continuity.....but you always have a twisted sense of truth.

I'm laughing.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *I'm KnitPresentGifts* to you SEATTLESOUL. It's the only name I've used since I started posting on KP. That is what continuity is - not that which you claim to cover your sorry XXX.
> 
> I'm not Cherf, not Tuesflight11, not Tin Man, not Ingried, not LittleMan, not whatever evil comes out of your and your bud's hate-filled mouths!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've seen many clever, thoughtful postings from Huckleberry. I see you're not able to follow her train of thought.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:
> 
> Have you *ever* seen proof from Huck? Have you *ever* seen anything but trashing one-line statements or illogical thought?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see we agree on one thing. "Some people never look beyond their blinders." And don't you think "Bedlam" describes the arguments around here?



west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: her new name is an good description of her behaviour over the past few weeks:
> 
> "A place or situation of noisy uproar and confusion. 2. often Bedlam Archaic An insane asylum. [Middle English Bedlem, "
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that really means you can't answer.



thumper5316 said:


> Show me where I said that. I am innocent until proven guilty. That means the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Then go away so,you can ignore her. If you want to ignore, leave.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And doesn't the devil try to twist words? Doesn't impress me one bit.



knitpresentgifts said:


> In a simple explanation one must be somehow present or aware of another's presence in order to ignore someone; surprised you don't know that Alcameron.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf/KPG etc would just be a pathetic person with nothing in her life to do without trying to incite everyone.



alcameron said:


> Leaving would be the ultimate in ignoring, so leave. Staying just means you love what you're doing. Prodding, egging on, inciting---you thrive on it, don't you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Quick everyone - we need at least five beds in the House of Bedlam.

Damemary says I've contacted her with another name over on Rav. I'm not bright enough to know how to hack into any website, not do I choose to do so.

damemary who is really Snoozi Suzi here, but refused to admit to same when I proved it to her, now believes I'm capable of being an alternate personality on another site. I seem to remember damemary claiming she isn't on Rav, yet she received messages from me there.

Confused much snoozi? What lies are next? More importantly, who _are_ you talking to her and there. You don't know me, and I certainly do not seek you out. I'm beginning to wonder if you are talking to yourself.

BTW: I looked up Cherf and that person is still a member on this site. I assume she would post under her original name and not mine if and when she chooses to do so.

Yep, I'm definitely laughing at their ideas and beliefs, but not laughing at the mental illness these Libs share.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll just skim your rantings and reply when I can uncover your point. In the meantime, I'm laughing at your neediness to always be right and manage to get the last word. Does it bother you that I post at odd times?



knitpresentgifts said:


> How about you just ignore me. Then we'll both be pleased.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find that you always fall back on spelling and grammar when you have no content in your postings.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Not even a good try, Huckleberry. You changed your error only after I pointed it out to you. I complimented you for improving your English. I don't often critique your spelling nor grammar. However, you repeatedly ask everyone for "proof" when you, personally, offer none.
> 
> Your incomplete statements are illogical, without support and for me boring and easily ignored.
> 
> If you wish to be taken seriously offer proof and support of your statements of rebuttal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Totally different circumstances. Bob Dylan was on a rooftop, probably drunk and on who knows what kind of drugs.
> 
> Urinating in public is disgusting, no matter who does it. A sport as organized as the Tour de France should be able to come up with a better, more sanitary, way of allowing the riders to relieve themselves.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Pick your fights. This is a silly one. When you gotta go.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you are much too impressed with yourself. My boring postings sure keep you on your toes, don't they? I speak Big City language which differs widely from yours. You don't read books a lot either, do you? We are the product of what we learn, you are lacking inventory. Know what I mean?


I'm laughing....waiting for Cherf/KPG to say you are illogical....because he/she/it can't figure it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> getting approval from you would amount to dropping Grades drastically. Not willing to go there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I find that you always fall back on spelling and grammar when you have no content in your postings.


Sure - proof it to me as as Huck would say.

You wouldn't reply to me at all if you thought my posts held no content. You simply refuse to ignore me, constantly respond to me, AND I wasn't speaking to you on that particular post anyway. Obviously you couldn't comprehend my convo with Al.

Isn't there a song about Five Peas in a Pod?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find this prudishness a scream. These are the kind of people who try to insist that breastfeeding mothers feed the babies in the toilet so they don't have to glimpse a breast.......while the dining room is full of half-naked women with their boobs on the table.



soloweygirl said:


> I used manure in my garden also. That is NOT the point. Urinating amongst the bystanders at a sports event is. It is totally unsanitary for those around the person urinating. Children are brought to observe these races. Do you approve of them sitting in someone else's urine? Obviously you do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to be Ingried! We need more Ingrieds in this world.



Lukelucy said:


> Personally, I think that Ingried is here in disguise and perhaps posing as more than one other person. The behavior is all too similar.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Dylan was newly arrived in NYC and enjoying the chance to be photographed by someone who was widely respected in the Village. The photo of him zipping up is part of a long series of pics. He just didn't think his photographer had such a fast shutter speed. Again, see "There is No Eye" by John Cohen. Dylan was 20 and new to the debaucheries of the Village, and had gotten about as far as having a glass of wine now and then. God, you're stupid. PS, an NYC rooftop is hardly a public place. God, you're still stupid.


soloweygirl said:


> Totally different circumstances. Bob Dylan was on a rooftop, probably drunk and on who knows what kind of drugs.
> 
> Urinating in public is disgusting, no matter who does it. A sport as organized as the Tour de France should be able to come up with a better, more sanitary, way of allowing the riders to relieve themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's Baaaccckkkkk!



Janeway said:


> You are so right as don't know what has happened to Seattle but she has gone off the deep end with name calling! I think she is upset that she blocked herself out of the Ravelry site so she is simply lashing out at everyone.
> 
> She still thinks you are Cherf, but I know Cherf as we email each other. I don't know anything about you but maybe we can change that so PM me & I'll send you my email address. Hugs, Jane
> 
> Seattle, Cherf won't return to KP so stop with your nonsense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're a chucklehead.



knitpresentgifts said:


> No question Ingried = Huckleberry
> 
> Ignore both of her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> You're a chucklehead.


Oh, I just remembered! You are on Rav, go by the name YarnandCoffee.

Someone here told me your Rav name, I believed her, because she wasn't a Lib. I cannot remember who told me.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Maid, your posts are off the wall and sometimes very entertaining, but I really wish you'd stop calling people stupid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll try to do better.


aw9358 said:


> Maid, your posts are off the wall and sometimes very entertaining, but I really wish you'd stop calling people stupid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Lordy, I've yanked your chain today.

KPG/Cherf/Tuesflight11 are all the same person (you.)

I stated that I was going to give Ravelry a try in an effort to have intelligent discussion. The Oasis is a new site....and that takes some time to get up and going. You (as Tuesflight11) contacted me. I reported the issue.

I felt forced to change my user name on KP after the 2012 Presidential election. I thought KP was kind to offer the option. Little did I know at the time how easily the problem would return. But it is what it is, and here you are.

I guess consistency would dictate that if I am a liar for changing my user name, then you are too. Are you the goose or the gander, and who's on first, chucklehead?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Quick everyone - we need at least five beds in the House of Bedlam.
> 
> Damemary says I've contacted her with another name over on Rav. I'm not bright enough to know how to hack into any website, not do I choose to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I just remembered! You are on Rav, go by the name YarnandCoffee.
> 
> Someone here told me your Rav name, I believed her, because she wasn't a Lib. I cannot remember who told me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: That's not my name anywhere.....and I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. True, I make up for it in yarn! I take it back. That's me. You got me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take it further. I wish people weren't stupid.



aw9358 said:


> Maid, your posts are off the wall and sometimes very entertaining, but I really wish you'd stop calling people stupid.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I want to be Ingried! We need more Ingrieds in this world.


I, personally, think ingried is a disgusting person. Why anyone would want to be like her/him is beyond me. A more pompous person I've yet to meet, on-line or off.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, think ingried is a disgusting person. Why anyone would want to be like her/him is beyond me. A more pompous person I've yet to meet, on-line or off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh Lordy, I've yanked your chain today.
> 
> I stated that I was going to give Ravelry a try in an effort to have intelligent discussion. The Oasis is a new site....and that takes some time to get up and going. You (as Tuesflight11) contacted me. I reported the issue.


YarnandCoffee, snoozi-suzi, damemary, and all the other you(s);

Lovely, I hope to whomever you spoke put you in your place for telling her she was me. Hopefully she reported you as well for defaming her. :XD: I must contact her as I owe her a debt of gratitude.

From what I understand starting a group is very simple and it is "going" as soon as someone starts conversing with another. Obviously, holding conversations was much too difficult for the members of _The Oasis,_ the moderator deleted herself, orphaned what she started, lied about what happened, blamed those here, and no one is in charge over there.

The failure of the new Liberal group took no time at all.

Lordly you and your buds are a mess. No wonder no one likes you. You cannot even recognize yourself.:shock:

I'm done conversing with you. I know we'll both be pleased.

P.S. Don't bother posting to all the other names you like to call me, nobody here with those names post. :XD:

P.P.S. Since I didn't bring up grammar and spelling, I'll just let my ego tell me this post has content pleasing even to you. :-D

P.P.P.S. Where's my proof? Rhetorical question; I do not care to hear any more lies from you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, think ingried is a disgusting person. Why anyone would want to be like her/him is beyond me. A more pompous person I've yet to meet, on-line or off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Do you want to fix the grammar in your "p.s." sentence or should I?
And the spelling, too?
And the possessive pronoun?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Do you want to fix the grammar in your "p.s." sentence or should I?


Since you're concerned, but not I, hit it with your magic wand, evil fairy.

You cannot leave anyone nor me alone - can you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you're concerned, not me, hit it with your magic wand.


And this one, too?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> On Ravelry you post as Tuesflight11. You have sent me messages that make no sense to me. Please stop this foolishness. You aren't fooling anyone...but yourself.


damemary
you got messages there too? Some other posters were threatened to be reported. So much foolishness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll just skim your rantings and reply when I can uncover your point. In the meantime, I'm laughing at your neediness to always be right and manage to get the last word. Does it bother you that I post at odd times?


damemary
what on earth is the problem with knitpresengifts? He/she has such a need to attach different names to people. Is there a Shrink in the house to explain this weird behavior? Why does it matter who others are when he/she uses multiples?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sure - proof it to me as as Huck would say.
> 
> You wouldn't reply to me at all if you thought my posts held no content. You simply refuse to ignore me, constantly respond to me, AND I wasn't speaking to you on that particular post anyway. Obviously you couldn't comprehend my convo with Al.
> 
> Isn't there a song about Five Peas in a Pod?


knitpresentgifts
City Folk are not into country songs, "as as Huck" knows.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've seen many clever, thoughtful postings from Huckleberry. I see you're not able to follow her train of thought.


damemary
thank you. I left him/her behind since I first posted, therefore the picking on things which are actully not too important here. Most interesting is however that he/she responds with mistakes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I find this prudishness a scream. These are the kind of people who try to insist that breastfeeding mothers feed the babies in the toilet so they don't have to glimpse a breast.......while the dining room is full of half-naked women with their boobs on the table.


damemary
Jackpot! and in the pots as on Food Network but they don't stew about that, do they!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I want to be Ingried! We need more Ingrieds in this world.


damemary
I am getting in line. Has anyone counted lately how many Ingrieds there are now? Her popularity is interesting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am getting in line. Has anyone counted lately how many Ingrieds there are now? Her popularity is interesting.


They say there's a whole group of Ingrieds on Ravelry, but I don't know anything about it. Ingried must be really famous. She is known far and wide.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dylan was newly arrived in NYC and enjoying the chance to be photographed by someone who was widely respected in the Village. The photo of him zipping up is part of a long series of pics. He just didn't think his photographer had such a fast shutter speed. Again, see "There is No Eye" by John Cohen. Dylan was 20 and new to the debaucheries of the Village, and had gotten about as far as having a glass of wine now and then. God, you're stupid. PS, an NYC rooftop is hardly a public place. God, you're still stupid.


MaidInBedlam
Well, there is no cure for stupid so you might as well get used to
some of these folks never advancing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> She's Baaaccckkkkk!


damemary
surprise, surprise. Not really.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I just remembered! You are on Rav, go by the name YarnandCoffee.
> 
> Someone here told me your Rav name, I believed her, because she wasn't a Lib. I cannot remember who told me.


knitpresentgifts
that is not the only thing you can't remember. We wish you a good recovery.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> YarnandCoffee, snoozi-suzi, damemary, and all the other you(s);
> 
> Lovely, I hope to whomever you spoke put you in your place for telling her she was me. Hopefully she reported you as well for defaming her. :XD: I must contact her as I owe her a debt of gratitude.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Done? In that case scoop the poop from your stoop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I just remembered! You are on Rav, go by the name YarnandCoffee.
> 
> Someone here told me your Rav name, I believed her, because she wasn't a Lib. I cannot remember who told me.


knitpresentgifts
and I am who there?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought you knew KPG/Cherf.



thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, think ingried is a disgusting person. Why anyone would want to be like her/him is beyond me. A more pompous person I've yet to meet, on-line or off.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He/she is desperate to have the last word. I love to deprive him/her of the privilege.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> thank you. I left him/her behind since I first posted, therefore the picking on things which are actully not too important here. Most interesting is however that he/she responds with mistakes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I did love the image of half-naked women with boobs on the table.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Jackpot! and in the pots as on Food Network but they don't stew about that, do they!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There seems to be no middle ground on Ingried. Love her or hate/fear her based on your IQ. And it affects her not at all.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am getting in line. Has anyone counted lately how many Ingrieds there are now? Her popularity is interesting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I did love the image of half-naked women with boobs on the table.


I thought that was pretty funny, too. Pretty close to true as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Thumper! Glad to hear it.



thumper5316 said:


> I thought that was pretty funny, too. Pretty close to true as well.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> There seems to be no middle ground on Ingried. Love her or hate/fear her based on your IQ.


I don't hate her or fear her and my IQ is quite high, thank you. I just don't particularly like pompous, egotistical people, male or female.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, Lovethelake is getting cute again.

Careful. For somebody who claims to be so close to Ravelry's administrators, she doesn't seem to realize that inciting people to go post nasty messages on other groups is a no no.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/26-50#43


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Freedom Fries for making it easy to see what is posted about KP on Rav.



FreedomFries said:


> Oh, Lovethelake is getting cute again.
> 
> Careful. For somebody who claims to be so close to Ravelry's administrators, she doesn't seem to realize that inciting people to go post nasty messages on other groups is a no no.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/26-50#43


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you Freedom Fries for making it easy to see what is posted about KP on Rav.


And I saw that tuesflight/Cherf/KPG copied Freedom's avatar---sort of.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What a bunch of wackos.

All the Libs wish to discuss on this thread is other people, conversations on other sites, the people they and no one else knows elsewhere, and give and call each other and themselves alternate names.

No wonder the Libs cannot hold a group together here or anywhere, they are a bunch of nut jobs.

They expect us to call them the name of the day, and converse with them about concerns we don't care anything about. The Libs expect us to care about them and their conversations elsewhere.

Major cases of mental illness is obvious in all of them.

Bless their hearts ....

Oops, almost forget to give a shout out to all those who read and laugh at the good guys here! Howdy!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a bunch of wackos.
> 
> All the Libs discuss on this thread is other people, conversations on other sites, from people they and no one else knows and call each other and themselves alternate names.
> 
> ...


I've told you before: I think I'm in a better position to judge what's "nuts" and it ain't us!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a bunch of wackos.
> 
> All the Libs discuss on this thread is other people, conversations on other sites, from people they and no one else knows and call each other and themselves alternate names.
> 
> ...


In short, Queenie got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and you have no defense, so you start throwing dung like a monkey. And miss.

(BTW, Try running a search for liberal, progressive, or Obama on Ravelry before you make fool of yourself with claims like the above. Older, bigger, and stronger than any of the scattering of whack-job rightwing cliques.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thank you Freedom Fries for making it easy to see what is posted about KP on Rav.


Damemary/snoozisuzi/YarnandCoffee must have grave difficulties as she recently admitted she is on Rav yet now engages the assistance of others to read that site more easily. Bless her heart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a bunch of wackos.
> 
> All the Libs wish to discuss on this thread is other people, conversations on other sites, the people they and no one else knows elsewhere, and give and call each other and themselves alternate names.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
misplaced your Bible again?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Damemary/snoozisuzi/YarnandCoffee must have grave difficulties as she recently admitted she is on Rav yet now engages the assistance of others to read that site more easily. Bless her heart.


You really have no clue how much of a fool you're making of yourself with the Yarnand Coffee claim, do you?

Bless your poor little dried and shrunken heart. Better get it checked out, because it's certainly not getting blood to that brain of yours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a bunch of wackos.
> 
> All the Libs wish to discuss on this thread is other people, conversations on other sites, the people they and no one else knows elsewhere, and give and call each other and themselves alternate names.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
again, who would I be on Ravelry? Can't wait you hear your answer.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> again, who would I be on Ravelry? Can't wait you hear your answer.


Me, I hope. ;-)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I've told you before: I think I'm in a better position to judge what's "nuts" and it ain't us!


alcameron
for sure, for sure, for sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Damemary/snoozisuzi/YarnandCoffee must have grave difficulties as she recently admitted she is on Rav yet now engages the assistance of others to read that site more easily. Bless her heart.


knitpresentgifts
her Heart is fine, but where is yours?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Me, I hope. ;-)


FreedomFries
So kind you are.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> So kind you are.


I would be honored. (And they would be confused.)

But wait--both already are true!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

alcameron said:


> They say there's a whole group of Ingrieds on Ravelry, but I don't know anything about it. Ingried must be really famous. She is known far and wide.


It's worth a little hunting. Ingreid's belong together and we are family.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And what are your credentials to allow you to say that?


alcameron said:


> I've told you before: I think I'm in a better position to judge what's "nuts" and it ain't us!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And what are your credentials to allow you to say that?


'cause it takes a nut to recognize another nut


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> And what are your credentials to allow you to say that?


For starters, she's sane. Something sadly lacking on your side of the street.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> For starters, she's sane. Something sadly lacking on your side of the street.


Freedom Fries
probably in the whole Village.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dylan was newly arrived in NYC and enjoying the chance to be photographed by someone who was widely respected in the Village. The photo of him zipping up is part of a long series of pics. He just didn't think his photographer had such a fast shutter speed. Again, see "There is No Eye" by John Cohen. Dylan was 20 and new to the debaucheries of the Village, and had gotten about as far as having a glass of wine now and then. God, you're stupid. PS, an NYC rooftop is hardly a public place. God, you're still stupid.


Oh, my dear you are very lost about the world--especially NYC as when my daughter lived there, just about any rooftop is public if people are allowed. There are also cameras everywhere.

My daughter & I sat on a rooftop several stories above Manhattan & watched the goings on. On other buildings, there were people who had gardens, trees, wonderful patio furniture and were watching people with binoculars. The most wonderful part was the weather was nice with no bugs or flies to pester you just a nice breeze on a 90 degree day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I read a bunch of garbage on here--the bullies are attacking KGP.

FYI, Cherf is not KGP for the last time. I do not know this person but am good friends with Cherf.

I think it is against KP's rules to post another sites verbiage! Shame on you Freedom for posting the site. Do you not have anything better to do in life?

Seattle & others on this site did not want you on their Ravelry site. Seattle banned herself but blamed a hacker. She calls people stupid which is uncalled for on this site.

Then we have the grammar police--which is totally unnecessary as this Ipad has been going nuts today.

Well, nighty, night until tomorrow!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I read a bunch of garbage on here--the bullies are attacking KGP.
> 
> FYI, Cherf is not KGP for the last time. I do not know this person but am good friends with Cherf.
> 
> ...


Janeway
may I remind you that the grammar police is your friend KPG.

Good night.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How I pray that I, MaidInBedlam, will be ignored by you and your ilk, yet you fail to ignore me.


knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul is still on a straight path to Hell, I see. We're all best to ignore her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Doesn't Janeway have an amusing way of dicing up the truth and pasting it back together to create what she wants to believe? 


Janeway said:


> Well, I read a bunch of garbage on here--the bullies are attacking KGP.
> 
> FYI, Cherf is not KGP for the last time. I do not know this person but am good friends with Cherf.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, think carefully. What did I say? I was talking about Greenwich Village in NYC WAY BACK IN 1961. That's 52 years ago. Other times, other ways...


Janeway said:


> Oh, my dear you are very lost about the world--especially NYC as when my daughter lived there, just about any rooftop is public if people are allowed. There are also cameras everywhere.
> 
> My daughter & I sat on a rooftop several stories above Manhattan & watched the goings on. On other buildings, there were people who had gardens, trees, wonderful patio furniture and were watching people with binoculars. The most wonderful part was the weather was nice with no bugs or flies to pester you just a nice breeze on a 90 degree day.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Janeway, think carefully. What did I say? I was talking about Greenwich Village in NYC WAY BACK IN 1961. That's 52 years ago. Other times, other ways...


Kind of like the "genius" a few months ago on FF who ran Koiné (Biblical) Greek through a Modern Greek search engine and "discovered" that it didn't make sense. Surprise!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, Lovethelake is getting cute again.
> 
> Careful. For somebody who claims to be so close to Ravelry's administrators, she doesn't seem to realize that inciting people to go post nasty messages on other groups is a no no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This has been the story for 3 years now. Go check some of the disgusting posts she has made in the last month.


BrattyPatty
well, every time she gets into a squeeze she claims an emergency of one kind or another. Wolf, Wolf, Wolf!!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I, personally, think ingried is a disgusting person. Why anyone would want to be like her/him is beyond me. A more pompous person I've yet to meet, on-line or off.


thumper5316
digusting are your accusations re. Doctors. Pompous on-line or off? Excuse me. When did me meet? By the way if not lost for responses is pompous, I am guilty, quite guilty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Doesn't Janeway have an amusing way of dicing up the truth and pasting it back together to create what she wants to believe?


MaidInBedlam
I like their confusion, it is lasting entertainment. Not funny but entertaining.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> digusting are your accusations re. Doctors. Pompous on-line or off? Excuse me. When did me meet? By the way if not lost for responses is pompous, I am guilty, quite guilty.


*Sigh*. And just what accusations did I make about doctors? Think hard before you post a response because if you are thinking of saying that I commented they were criminals, I said no such thing. That comment was made by one of your crew whose reading comprehension skills need improving.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> FreedomFries said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Lovethelake is getting cute again.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> *Sigh*. And just what accusations did I make about doctors? Think hard before you post a response because if you are thinking of saying that I commented they were criminals, I said no such thing. That comment was made by one of your crew whose reading comprehension skills need improving.


thumper5316
6-25-13, you boasted and accused. Whatever we post will follow us. You may want to remember that. I know you wish you had never said what you did and now try to accuse of others making it. They didn't, you did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Janeway, think carefully. What did I say? I was talking about Greenwich Village in NYC WAY BACK IN 1961. That's 52 years ago. Other times, other ways...


MaidInBelam
you have not been paying close attention to their postings. They still are in the other times.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> page 68, you boasted and accused. Whatever we post will follow us. You may want to remember that.


I remember it well. I was asked without them who was I. Here is my quote "I'd say it this way. Without me they would be broke, unemployed, and potentially facing prison time."

In what alternate universe can my response be interpreted as meaning they _are_ criminals? If I were to say you might, _potentially_, be stupid am I saying you _are_ stupid?

My skills and knowledge keep them compliant with the ever increasing governmental rules and regulations. That leaves them free to do what they have been trained to do. Give care.

Noncompliance can and will result in heavy fines, revocation of insurance contracts, and potential criminal charges. No contracts, no money. No money, no place for them to see patients or ability to pay their personal bills.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I remember it well. I was asked without them who was I. Here is my quote "I'd say it this way. Without me they would be broke, unemployed, and potentially facing prison time."
> 
> In what alternate universe can my response be interpreted as meaning they _are_ criminals? If I were to say you might, _potentially_, be stupid am I saying you _are_ stupid?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> *Sigh*. And just what accusations did I make about doctors? Think hard before you post a response because if you are thinking of saying that I commented they were criminals, I said no such thing. That comment was made by one of your crew whose reading comprehension skills need improving.


Thumper,

She did the same thing to me. Said I was against doctors. I never said it. It is amazing how she/he twists the truth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I remember it well. I was asked without them who was I. Here is my quote "I'd say it this way. Without me they would be broke, unemployed, and potentially facing prison time."
> 
> In what alternate universe can my response be interpreted as meaning they _are_ criminals? If I were to say you might, _potentially_, be stupid am I saying you _are_ stupid?
> 
> ...


thumper5316
why such long explanation? It won't undo what you claimed. Your original statement was quite clear. 
You said: " I say it this way. Without me they would be broke, unemployed, and potentially facing prison time". I see no "Noncompliance...... potential criminal charges". I am a stickler.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper,
> 
> She did the same thing to me. Said I was against doctors. I never said it. It is amazing how she/he twists the truth.


Lukelucy
thumper got herelf in a mess. You may try to twist my respone to your posting re. Doctors as much as you wish, it won't work either. You want to backpaddle? Tough, the Oars are broken.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> why such long explanation? It won't undo what you claimed. Your original statement was quite clear.
> You said: " I say it this way. Without me they would be broke, unemployed, and potentially facing prison time". I see no "Noncompliance...... potential criminal charges". I am a stickler.


For some one who is such a "stickler" you either missed or ignored one of my responses to you further up the page stating, "I think I understand what you're after. I am an IT Business Analyst in the healthcare field. I build and configure medical EMR software to _conform_ to the numerous regulations and specifications required by all payers for billing and any mandated reporting."

The definition of conform is "to comply with rules".


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> thumper got herelf in a mess. You may try to twist my respone to your posting re. Doctors as much as you wish, it won't work either. You want to backpaddle? Tough, the Oars are broken.


It's 'back peddle'. And I did not get myself in a mess. Your challenged comprehension of the English language is showing everyone that your sole purpose posting here is to try and make trouble.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's 'back peddle'. And I did not get myself in a mess. Your challenged comprehension of the English language is showing everyone that your sole purpose posting here is to try and make trouble.


thumper5316
In this case it is backpaddle - boat, not backpeddle - bicycle. I knew it would get your attention. 
Just a stickler.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> In this case it is backpaddle - boat, not backpeddle - bicycle. I knew it would get your attention.
> Just a stickler.


Hadn't heard that word before. Interesting.

I stand by the remainder of my statement.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> For some one who is such a "stickler" you either missed or ignored one of my responses to you further up the page stating, "I think I understand what you're after. I am an IT Business Analyst in the healthcare field. I build and configure medical EMR software to _conform_ to the numerous regulations and specifications required by all payers for billing and any mandated reporting."
> 
> The definition of conform is "to comply with rules".


thumper5316
Oh I got your response. It COULD mean that you think that before your involvement Doctors were broke, unemployed and unethical. Understand what I am saying? Quite a web to untangle. Believe me Doctors have done well before your work
and will always be doing well. They always had a good income, are overemployed and ethical and that will continue without any of your effort. Still a profession much admired and we are thankful for their services, they surely have prolonged our lives.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Oh I got your response. It COULD mean that you think that before your involvement Doctors were broke, unemployed and unethical. Understand what I am saying? Quite a web to untangle.


And you _could_ be an idiot. Do you understand what I am saying? The only web left to untangle is the one of your own making.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thumper,

Just remember that libs are like pets that do stupid tricks; fun to watch but still have stupid owners


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's 'back peddle'. And I did not get myself in a mess. Your challenged comprehension of the English language is showing everyone that your sole purpose posting here is to try and make trouble.


It's back-pedal.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper....Huck will not admit to being wrong even when presented with your area of expertise. She knows more don't you know? The mind is an organ.



thumper5316 said:


> For some one who is such a "stickler" you either missed or ignored one of my responses to you further up the page stating, "I think I understand what you're after. I am an IT Business Analyst in the healthcare field. I build and configure medical EMR software to _conform_ to the numerous regulations and specifications required by all payers for billing and any mandated reporting."
> 
> The definition of conform is "to comply with rules".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And you _could_ be an idiot. Do you understand what I am saying? The only web left to untangle is the one of your own making.


thumper5316
I could be , but thankfully I am not so far. You are much too quick on the trigger. Keep at it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Hadn't heard that word before. Interesting.
> 
> I stand by the remainder of my statement.


thumper5316
Glad to expose you to a different expression. Quite common actually. Perhaps a little regional.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> For some one who is such a "stickler" you either missed or ignored one of my responses to you further up the page stating, "I think I understand what you're after. I am an IT Business Analyst in the healthcare field. I build and configure medical EMR software to _conform_ to the numerous regulations and specifications required by all payers for billing and any mandated reporting."
> 
> The definition of conform is "to comply with rules".


thumper5316
keep on trying, never referred to "conform" etc. etc. etc.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> keep on trying, never referred to "conform" etc. etc. etc.


I won't. You either fail to comprehend or choose not to. However, I'm right, have given proof of my being right. So, I'm done with you and your stupid, unfounded accusations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> It's back-pedal.


aw9358
there is a back-pedal but that is not what I was describing. I was describing backpaddle, boating (rowing) backwards. ..... is a backpaddler or could be a backpeddler as well. Depends on the mode of transportation or just figuratively speaking.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

As a former insurance agent, I never wrote a policy that did not charge higher premiums for smokers and people with the diseases you mentioned. Those people paid more for their insurance than the average policyholder.



alcameron said:


> Nobody thinks this is going to be a free ride, but if you already have coverage you can keep it. I don't understand why you never blame the large insurance corporations for your higher premiums. They've been raising premiums for years when there was no Obamacare. Before Obamacare you paid for smokers, alcoholics, fat people, people with heart disease, diabetics, etc., so why do you resent paying for them now. Guess what? We get insurance so that if something happens to our health we have help paying for our care. Why don't you blame insurance companies for anything? After all, they're getting rich off of your premiums.
> The GOP has spent $400 million to convince people that Obamacare is a bad thing. You have fallen prey to all the misinformation they're putting out there. Just think what that $400 could be used for!
> I think we need to wait to see what really is going to happen, and I assume there will be some problems when a new system goes into effect. Don't talk about tripling premiums if it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I won't. You either fail to comprehend or choose not to. However, I'm right, have given proof of my being right. So, I'm done with you and your stupid, unfounded accusations.


thumper5316
I do comprehend well, no proof of you being right, my accusations are neither stupid, nor unfounded. Glad you are done, for your sake. Bye.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Pick your fights. This is a silly one. When you gotta go.....


It's nice to know that urinating in public is perfectly acceptable with you. That unsanitary conditions mean nothing to you. After all, the Occupy groups did their fair share of urinating where ever and when ever they felt the urge. What's next for you, getting rid of your indoor plumbing and just tossing the contents of the chamber pot out the window to the street below? How nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's nice to know that urinating in public is perfectly acceptable with you. That unsanitary conditions mean nothing to you. After all, the Occupy groups did their fair share of urinating where ever and when ever they felt the urge. What's next for you, getting rid of your indoor plumbing and just tossing the contents of the chamber pot out the window to the street below? How nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I find this prudishness a scream. These are the kind of people who try to insist that breastfeeding mothers feed the babies in the toilet so they don't have to glimpse a breast.......while the dining room is full of half-naked women with their boobs on the table.


I have no objections to women breastfeeding where ever they need to. It is a natural act. Urinating into a crowd is NOT a natural act. Then again, sanitary conditions don't seem to be of any concern to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dylan was newly arrived in NYC and enjoying the chance to be photographed by someone who was widely respected in the Village. The photo of him zipping up is part of a long series of pics. He just didn't think his photographer had such a fast shutter speed. Again, see "There is No Eye" by John Cohen. Dylan was 20 and new to the debaucheries of the Village, and had gotten about as far as having a glass of wine now and then. God, you're stupid. PS, an NYC rooftop is hardly a public place. God, you're still stupid.


Sounds to me that Dylan was the stupid one, along with you for attempting to defend his behavior. A 20 year old should know better then to pee out in public because he was too drunk/stoned to find a bathroom.

NYC has/had laws against urinating in public places long before 1961. Rooftops in NYC have long been used for public gatherings. From the tenement rooftops, where residents went to get relief from the heat, to the high rise apartment/office buildings that convert the space for public use.

Without a doubt, you are the real stupid person here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> keep on trying, never referred to "conform" etc. etc. etc.


Backpedal


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's nice to know that urinating in public is perfectly acceptable with you. That unsanitary conditions mean nothing to you. After all, the Occupy groups did their fair share of urinating where ever and when ever they felt the urge. What's next for you, getting rid of your indoor plumbing and just tossing the contents of the chamber pot out the window to the street below? How nice.


soloweygirl
it should be a City's responsibility to provide adequate facilities. Thank goodness for chamber pots, which of course we do not call them that anymore. Handy appliances for disabled. Dumb remark about getting rid of indoor plumbing and the tossing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have no objections to women breastfeeding where ever they need to. It is a natural act. Urinating into a crowd is NOT a natural act. Then again, sanitary conditions don't seem to be of any concern to you.


damemary
interesting conversation they initiated, isn't it. They always see things we ignore but they have a great need to focus on. Makes one wonder.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> there is a back-pedal but that is not what I was describing. I was describing backpaddle, boating (rowing) backwards. ..... is a backpaddler or could be a backpeddler as well. Depends on the mode of transportation or just figuratively speaking.


I was responding to Thumper's correction to you. She was not correct in either case, then.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I was responding to Thumper's correction to you. She was not correct in either case, then.


Yes, there should be a hyphen in there. See, I can admit to being wrong. Too bad your crew can't do the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I was responding to Thumper's correction to you. She was not correct in either case, then.


aw9358
Thank you very much. I wish I had Winston Churchill's language skills, could I have fun. Read all of his books many times, fun to read among other things.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, there should be a hyphen in there. See, I can admit to being wrong. Too bad your crew can't do the same.


My crew? You are mistaken.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's back-pedal.


Thank you as I have heard of this word!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake KPG is Tuesflight11 on Ravelry. Knowing her, there are probably others.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Never made that claim. Not in trouble. And find it sadly amusing that you have a need to troll other sites to get your amusements.

KPG if you want to join our Rav group let me know through a PM. Don't know your Rav name.[/quote]


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I figured out we had a trinity called KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, and now it turns out we've got Flight11. And I'veheard Cherf was once someone called Sharky and grammaollie and another name that wscapes my mind... I wish they'd all escape my mind, and KP, too.


damemary said:


> lovethelake KPG is Tuesflight11 on Ravelry. Knowing her, there are probably others.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I am telling the truth about Cherf, I know her, but only know KGP on KP. I'll stand by those words so it is time to stop!

How do you know it isn't ME using my educated mind that I thought was misplaced????? . . .???

I know some of you lefties are on KP under a new name as you go back & forth as when Freedom is on--some of you are not online.

One of you (cannot remember name) has not been on for a long time so thinking she is under a different name.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, Seattle, we all would be much better off if you did leave KP for good. The lefties really don't want you then you came to us with your tail between your legs & we felt sorry for you, but just like a poisonous snake you turned around & bit us!

There is a song but cannot remember name about a lady who felt sorry for a poisonous snake in the snow & brought it inside, but when it was warmed up, it bit her. When she asked why, the snake said well bitting is what I do and you knew I was a poisonous snake when you brought me inside!

Well, now I know you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I figured out we had a trinity called KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, and now it turns out we've got Flight11. And I'veheard Cherf was once someone called Sharky and grammaollie and another name that wscapes my mind... I wish they'd all escape my mind, and KP, too.


Oh, dear you are very mixed up about everything! Grammaollie (misspelled) is still online. If you read any threads besides this one you would see her postings. Never knew Sharky, but you have completely lost your mind.

KPG, is not Cherf, not Cherf, not Cherf!

Hitting the bottle & smoking again?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, Seattle, we all would be much better off if you did leave KP for good. The lefties really don't want you then you came to us with your tail between your legs & we felt sorry for you, but just like a poisonous snake you turned around & bit us!
> 
> There is a song but cannot remember name about a lady who felt sorry for a poisonous snake in the snow & brought it inside, but when it was warmed up, it bit her. When she asked why, the snake said well bitting is what I do and you knew I was a poisonous snake when you brought me inside!
> 
> Well, now I know you!


MaidInBedlam
Enjoy having you here and there and everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, dear you are very mixed up about everything! Grammaollie (misspelled) is still online. If you read any threads besides this one you would see her postings. Never knew Sharky, but you have completely lost your mind.
> 
> KPG, is not Cherf, not Cherf, not Cherf!
> 
> Hitting the bottle & smoking again?


MaidInBedlam
Your mind is fine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> well, every time she gets into a squeeze she claims an emergency of one kind or another. Wolf, Wolf, Wolf!!!!!!


And for those who don't recall the story of the little boy who cried 'Wolf' all the time, eventually no one bothered to listen to him anymore....even when he was telling the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry You're clever and smart....and a joy to read.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> digusting are your accusations re. Doctors. Pompous on-line or off? Excuse me. When did me meet? By the way if not lost for responses is pompous, I am guilty, quite guilty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very effective, Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> 6-25-13, you boasted and accused. Whatever we post will follow us. You may want to remember that. I know you wish you had never said what you did and now try to accuse of others making it. They didn't, you did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, MaidInBedlam I wish they were on other planets with no Internet connection.



Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBelam
> you have not been paying close attention to their postings. They still are in the other times.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, It's worse when they try to explain their thinking. I've got to learn to ignore that. It's apt to bring on a migraine.

It's also a pain when the minions try to jump in and support ignorance. Seems easy for them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> In this case it is backpaddle - boat, not backpeddle - bicycle. I knew it would get your attention.
> Just a stickler.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good girl Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, Do you think it necessary to tell her which is the business end of a gun?



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> I could be , but thankfully I am not so far. You are much too quick on the trigger. Keep at it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, thumper is badly out-classed. Thanks for being so kind to her.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> I do comprehend well, no proof of you being right, my accusations are neither stupid, nor unfounded. Glad you are done, for your sake. Bye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huckleberry You're clever and smart....and a joy to read.


damemary
Thank you, I much enjoy your company and I know that is you revealed all of you I would have VERY stiff competition.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, dear you are very mixed up about everything! Grammaollie (misspelled) is still online. If you read any threads besides this one you would see her postings. Never knew Sharky, but you have completely lost your mind.
> 
> KPG, is not Cherf, not Cherf, not Cherf!
> 
> Hitting the bottle & smoking again?


Janeway
was it not you who complained just recently about the grammar police? Shame on you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LTL, I now know all the alternate names of the Libs who are in The Oasis. I'll send them to you.

BTW: damemary is Mijae and YarnandCoffee there and also snoozi-suzi here


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> Enjoy having you here and there and everywhere.


I'm kinda like The Scarlet Pimpernell "They seek him here, they seek him there, that damned old Scarlet Pimpernell!" Maybe my user name should really be The Scarlet Pimpernelless, but I think I'll stick with MaidInBedlam.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, MaidInBedlam I wish they were on other planets with no Internet connection.


damemary
we know that they are trying to earn their wings to escape this Planet some day. Won't happen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, Do you think it necessary to tell her which is the business end of a gun?


damemary
best she never has one. She invents enemies and makes more of them doing so. The wayward Warrior.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL, I now know all the alternate names of the Libs who are in The Oasis. I'll send them to you.
> 
> BTW: damemary is Mijae and YarnandCoffee there and also snoozi-suzi here


knitpresentgifts
still waiting to hear who I am there. Your cleverness has not discovered me? Slow Poke.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm kinda like The Scarlet Pimpernell "They seek him here, they seek him there, that damned old Scarlet Pimpernell!" Maybe my user name should really be The Scarlet Pimpernelless, but I think I'll stick with MaidInBedlam.


MaidInBedlam
I vote for staying with MaidInBedlam. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I finally figured it out. YarnAndCoffee on Rav likes Grace Kelly for an avatar too. Wonder how she feels about Holly Golightly? Oh, supersleuth, go a little further and check out her bio.

Really, I prefer KP to Rav....and really love it when I skip the General Chit Chat. How about you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL, I now know all the alternate names of the Libs who are in The Oasis. I'll send them to you.
> 
> BTW: damemary is Mijae and YarnandCoffee there and also snoozi-suzi here


Why are you so fascinated by the liberal women? It really seems abnormal for a woman to be so interested in the comings and goings of other women. It's one of the reasons I call you TM. Normal women don't carry on like you do. Maybe you should lay off of the steroids.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I finally figured it out. YarnAndCoffee on Rav likes Grace Kelly for an avatar too. Wonder how she feels about Holly Golightly? Oh, supersleuth, go a little further and check out her bio.
> 
> Really, I prefer KP to Rav....and really love it when I skip the General Chit Chat. How about you?


KPG really is one strange person. Always so fascinated by the liberals. Can't seem to stay away can he/she/it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary tells everyone I'm someone I'm not.

I'm telling everyone damemary = Mijae on Rav.

No fascination, just the truth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Seattle, we all would be much better off if you did leave KP for good. The lefties really don't want you then you came to us with your tail between your legs & we felt sorry for you, but just like a poisonous snake you turned around & bit us!
> 
> There is a song but cannot remember name about a lady who felt sorry for a poisonous snake in the snow & brought it inside, but when it was warmed up, it bit her. When she asked why, the snake said well bitting is what I do and you knew I was a poisonous snake when you brought me inside!
> 
> Well, now I know you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I know some of you lefties are on KP under a new name as you go back & forth as when Freedom is on--some of you are not online.
> 
> One of you (cannot remember name) has not been on for a long time so thinking she is under a different name.


Oh, how delightful! I've been Ingreid and I've been Susan, according to your gang. Anyone else? And what about on Rav?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It's the price I pay for being an old folkie.I quoted the whole song I got it from a few pages ago.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I vote for staying with MaidInBedlam. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're loathsomely mean-spirited. What a nosey parker. You only get called by the names you've used here, and a few get left out at that.


knitpresentgifts said:


> damemary tells everyone I'm someone I'm not.
> I'm telling everyone damemary = Mijae on Rav.
> No fascination, just the truth.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, Seattle, we all would be much better off if you did leave KP for good. The lefties really don't want you then you came to us with your tail between your legs & we felt sorry for you, but just like a poisonous snake you turned around & bit us!


Are you a secret liberal? If not, than how can you begin to imagine you have the right to speak for us. Spit your poison somewhere else. It's a free country, a public site, and MIB is most welcome in our company.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> damemary tells everyone I'm someone I'm not.
> 
> I'm telling everyone damemary = Mijae on Rav.
> 
> No fascination, just the truth.


knitpresentgifts
Touche'. Well done damemary


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I changed my avatar to another picture of Bob Dylan taken by John Cohen around the time he took the sip-it up rooftop photo. Is it clean enough?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are you so fascinated by the liberal women? It really seems abnormal for a woman to be so interested in the comings and goings of other women. It's one of the reasons I call you TM. Normal women don't carry on like you do. Maybe you should lay off of the steroids.


Cheeky Blighter
Excellent point. Never thought of that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> KPG really is one strange person. Always so fascinated by the liberals. Can't seem to stay away can he/she/it?


Cheeky Blighter
strange, verrrrry strange but she has to keep herself close to us to learn something of value.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, every class needs a clown.


FreedomFries said:


> Are you a secret liberal? If not, than how can you begin to imagine you have the right to speak for us. Spit your poison somewhere else. It's a free country, a public site, and MIB is most welcome in our company.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Huck, thumper is badly out-classed. Thanks for being so kind to her.


You couldn't outclass me on a bad day.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's the price I pay for being an old folkie.I quoted the whole song I got it from a few pages ago.


I could have guessed you were old. Your thought processes are questionable, at best.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, how delightful! I've been Ingreid and I've been Susan, according to your gang. Anyone else? And what about on Rav?


Freedom Fries
next you may be Mother Theresa or Lady Liberty. With these folks, anything is possible. Whatever it will be, sounds like we are both Ingried and there are a number of others as well. We will never be lonely. We shall always have good company.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You couldn't outclass me on a bad day.


thumper5316
that is a bet you lose for SURE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, every class needs a clown.


MaidInBedlam
very true but do we have to put up with one who can't find his way out of the Barrel? Please, spare us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's the price I pay for being an old folkie.I quoted the whole song I got it from a few pages ago.


MaidInBedlam
Old? You have to look around you and you find that you are a Spring Chicken compared to some. Nothing wrong with getting old it sure beats the alternative and if the senses start failing that is God's gentleness to spare us a lot of grief like losing Friends and Family and such.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I could have guessed you were old. Your thought processes are questionable, at best.


Ageism


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I could have guessed you were old. Your thought processes are questionable, at best.


thumper5316
you don't like anyone, do you. Already indicted a whole profession and now you are going after older people as well? Be proud of yourself and your miserable outlook. Despicable creature you are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> you don't like anyone, do you. Already indicted a whole profession and now you are going after older people as well? Be proud of yourself and your miserable outlook. Despicable creature you are.


She can't be too young herself. She's going to be a grandmother. Maybe she married really young.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She can't be too young herself. She's going to be a grandmother. Maybe she married really young.


alcameron
Didn't she state once that she is retired? I could be mistaken. Not really important, just do not like for her to pick on older folks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> you don't like anyone, do you. Already indicted a whole profession and now you are going after older people as well? Be proud of yourself and your miserable outlook. Despicable creature you are.


You don't comprehend the written word very well. Figures.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Didn't she state once that she is retired? I could be mistaken. Not really important, just do not like for her to pick on older folks.


Don't think she's retired.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thumper
I was trying to remember the name of the place in Minneapolis that you suggested I have my relatives take me. You were going there to dinner with your family to celebrate good news. You even sent me the website so I could check out the menu. Do you remember?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You don't comprehend the written word very well. Figures.


thumper5316
oh contraire, I do too well and that becomes your problem again and again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Don't think she's retired.


alcameron
I hope she does not work with older people. A frightening thought that is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I hope she does not work with older people. A frightening thought that is.


I don't think she's a caregiver.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I hope she does not work with older people. A frightening thought that is.


Yeah, I do. Long term care facility. I like the elderly and they like me. The majority of them accept their limitations. Those that don't are generally on meds to help them along. If MIB is one of those in a facility then I offer my apologies. Perhaps she shouldn't be allowed on-line if she's that excitable. It does happen with vulnerable adults.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> oh contraire, I do too well and that becomes your problem again and again.


Then your issue is with the English language in general, I guess. I can't help you with that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thumper
> I was trying to remember the name of the place in Minneapolis that you suggested I have my relatives take me. You were going there to dinner with your family to celebrate good news. You even sent me the website so I could check out the menu. Do you remember?


Yes, I do. It was Haute Dish. http://haute-dish.com/

Bon appetit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I do. It was Haute Dish. http://haute-dish.com/
> 
> Bon appetit.


That's what it was! Thank you. I'm not there yet, but planning a trip later. I have company here for the next week.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then your issue is with the English language in general, I guess. I can't help you with that.


She is quite adept with the English language.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> She is quite adept with the English language.


I guess it's only when spoken by non-liberals then. That explains much.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And also with the poor representation of the French language.


thumper5316 said:


> Then your issue is with the English language in general, I guess. I can't help you with that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it sad that more time is wasted talking about invented names than about real issues. What's the matter?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And also with the poor representation of the French language.


Je ne sais quoi. Il y a quarante ans que j'ai parle Francais. Je pense qu'elle parle bien. And I can't remember how to conjugate--amomg other things. Must brush up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just suit yourself and use your creativity. I always look forward to them.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I changed my avatar to another picture of Bob Dylan taken by John Cohen around the time he took the sip-it up rooftop photo. Is it clean enough?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> You couldn't outclass me on a bad day.


For the figure of speech to work, you should have said 'you couldn't outclass me on a good day.' I know this is beyond you, but I thought someone might appreciate it.

It's okay. Huck has proven many, many times she is out of your class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Thumper! What do you have against being old? Bet you're older than most of us anyway, but age is just a number. Hasn't anyone ever told you not to make assumptions about a class of people based on your prejudices?



thumper5316 said:


> I could have guessed you were old. Your thought processes are questionable, at best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Don't think she's retired.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> oh contraire, I do too well and that becomes your problem again and again.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Creepy.



thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, I do. Long term care facility. I like the elderly and they like me. The majority of them accept their limitations. Those that don't are generally on meds to help them along. If MIB is one of those in a facility then I offer my apologies. Perhaps she shouldn't be allowed on-line if she's that excitable. It does happen with vulnerable adults.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Has she ever had a job?


Truer words have not been spoken. Is it truly a 'job' if one enjoys what they do?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Creepy.


I'm sorry you find the elderly creepy. Sad commentary on our society today. I've always enjoyed the time I spend with them. The majority of them find the younger Americans of today as spoiled parasites and lazy ones at that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Aren't you just the sweetest little pea in the pod...


thumper5316 said:


> I could have guessed you were old. Your thought processes are questionable, at best.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> you don't like anyone, do you. Already indicted a whole profession and now you are going after older people as well? Be proud of yourself and your miserable outlook. Despicable creature you are.


Maybe she's just young, Huck. You know, like under 40.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No, we just find it creepy that you work in a long tern care facility. I pity those poor old folks who have to live there. See, I'm just a garden variety loony and they let us kind run around free 'cause the gov'ment can't afford to round us up and hide us away.


thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry you find the elderly creepy. Sad commentary on our society today. I've always enjoyed the time I spend with them. The majority of them find the younger Americans of today as spoiled parasites and lazy ones at that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thumper
> I was trying to remember the name of the place in Minneapolis that you suggested I have my relatives take me. You were going there to dinner with your family to celebrate good news. You even sent me the website so I could check out the menu. Do you remember?


Deleted post--sorry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Why are you lefties on here--bored on your own site?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

We're cross-pollinating to see what'll grow...


Janeway said:


> Why are you lefties on here--bored on your own site?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, I woke up & thought I would read this thread, but again only found garbage. Don't you lefties have a life?

I just skipped over all of you lefties so you wasted your time but did see where all of you jumped onto Thumper--shame on all of you!

Do you really think it makes you look intelligent? Dumb I would say.

What happened to your own site of LOLL? None of you have any excitement in your lives.

Huck, I know my grammar is not good, just thought it was funny to say it to you as I'm sure it was just a typo but sometimes some of you will say the grammar is bad to us.

Well going back to bed--night, night all!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Seattle, my dear, I'm pretty useless on the computer, but you are worse than I am as you blocked yourself out of "Oasis" on Ravelry so now you are just mad at the world! I pity your poor mother as she must put up with you! I will pray for her!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't think she's a caregiver.


alcameron
What a relief that would be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, I do. Long term care facility. I like the elderly and they like me. The majority of them accept their limitations. Those that don't are generally on meds to help them along. If MIB is one of those in a facility then I offer my apologies. Perhaps she shouldn't be allowed on-line if she's that excitable. It does happen with vulnerable adults.


thumper5316
Excuse me "should not be allowed on-line.....? Now that tells me for sure that you are in the wrong place. It is you who most likely shouldn't be allowed to get near older People. Now I am really worried.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Then your issue is with the English language in general, I guess. I can't help you with that.


thumper5316
Thank you, my English is fine, much to your dismay. I know for sure that you can't help me with that. I know my English is a little different since for some of my formative years I resided in the French part of Canada and French was my primary language. Still speak French at Home - our primary language even though English is our mother tongue.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry you find the elderly creepy. Sad commentary on our society today. I've always enjoyed the time I spend with them. The majority of them find the younger Americans of today as spoiled parasites and lazy ones at that.


thumper5316
creepy was directed at you. Comprehension is tough, isn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We're cross-pollinating to see what'll grow...


MaidInBedlam
mischief I say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She is quite adept with the English language.


alcameron
thank you and I can spell Potato - one up on Republican Ex-Vice President.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seattle, my dear, I'm pretty useless on the computer, but you are worse than I am as you blocked yourself out of "Oasis" on Ravelry so now you are just mad at the world! I pity your poor mother as she must put up with you! I will pray for her!


Janeway
Her Mom is in good hands. They are enjoying each other immensely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're creepy. Nice try. You're not fooling anyone.



thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry you find the elderly creepy. Sad commentary on our society today. I've always enjoyed the time I spend with them. The majority of them find the younger Americans of today as spoiled parasites and lazy ones at that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you heard, it's a free country?



Janeway said:


> Why are you lefties on here--bored on your own site?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you want to play nasty? How would you feel if I said that I feel sorry for your family having to put up with you? You are saying nothing is out of bounds. Surely you mean to apologize.........



Janeway said:


> Seattle, my dear, I'm pretty useless on the computer, but you are worse than I am as you blocked yourself out of "Oasis" on Ravelry so now you are just mad at the world! I pity your poor mother as she must put up with you! I will pray for her!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always thought it an advantage to grow up bilingual in French Quebec. I chaperoned a group of high school students from USA to share the immersion experience. I enjoyed it very much....except for a very long bus ride.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Thank you, my English is fine, much to your dismay. I know for sure that you can't help me with that. I know my English is a little different since for some of my formative years I resided in the French part of Canada and French was my primary language. Still speak French at Home - our primary language even though English is our mother tongue.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Seattle, my dear, I'm pretty useless on the computer, but you are worse than I am as you blocked yourself out of "Oasis" on Ravelry so now you are just mad at the world! I pity your poor mother as she must put up with you! I will pray for her!


Think whatever you like about me. However, for you to even mention my mother with your filthy, mouth is an abomination. If you or any of your little friends say one prayer for my mother, consider it your official ticket to Hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Think whatever you like about me. However, for you to even mention my mother with your filthy, mouth is an abomination. If you or any of your little friends say one prayer for my mother, consider it your official ticket to Hell.


OK Janeway. I told you that you over-stepped the boundary of decency. You owe an apology for this one. You have insulted a woman who left her life to help her mother. That's a very ugly thing to do.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Excuse me "should not be allowed on-line.....? Now that tells me for sure that you are in the wrong place. It is you who most likely shouldn't be allowed to get near older People. Now I am really worried.


Dear, we do have computers for them. Most are fine. Some get frustrated and break them out of frustration. We have a couple that we continually have problems with because they like to surf the porn sites.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Think whatever you like about me. However, for you to even mention my mother with your filthy, mouth is an abomination. If you or any of your little friends say one prayer for my mother, consider it your official ticket to Hell.


Wonder what the RCIA adviser would think about this comment?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen the cover of LIBERAL Newsweek and the article that follows about Obama? It should be read by everyone.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/08/19/niall-ferguson-on-why-barack-obama-needs-to-go.html

Better late than never (I guess- Better NEVER than late, but nobody cared in
2008)

Finally, Matt Patterson and Newsweek speak out about Obama. This is timely
and tough. As many of you know, Newsweek has a reputation for being
extremely liberal. The fact that their editor saw fit to print the following
article about Obama and the one that appears in the latest Newsweek, makes
this a truly amazing event, and a news story in and of itself. At last, the
truth about our President and his agenda are starting to trickle through the
protective wall built around him by the liberal media.

___________________________

I Too Have Become Disillusioned.

By Matt Patterson (columnist  opinion writer)

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as
an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a baffling breed of
mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they
will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile so
many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy, direct the
world's most powerful military, execute the world's most consequential job?

Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered
into and through the Ivy League, despite unremarkable grades and test scores
along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer;" a brief career as
a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement (and in fact nearly
devoid of his attention, so often did he vote "present"); and finally an
unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate, the entirety of
which was devoted to his presidential ambitions.

He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature legislation as
a legislator. And then there is the matter of his troubling associations:
the white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as
Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as
Obama's colleague and political sponsor. It is easy to imagine a future
historian looking at it all and asking:how on Earth was such a man elected
president?

Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz addressed
the question recently in the Wall Street Journal: To be sure, no white
candidate who had close associations with an outspoken hater of America like
Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant terrorist like Bill Ayers, would have
lasted a single day. But because Mr. Obama was black, and therefore entitled
in the eyes of liberal Dom to have hung out with protesters against various
American injustices, even if they were a bit extreme,he was given a pass.
Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass - held to a lower standard -
because of the color of his skin.

Podhoretz continues: And in any case, what did such ancient history matter
when he was also so articulate and elegant and (as he himself had said)
"non-threatening," all of which gave him a fighting chance to become the
first black president and thereby to lay the curse of racism to rest?

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama
phenomenon - affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of course. But
certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws and
regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and
especially white liberals, feel good about themselves.

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves on
the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which they are
not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable poor
performance and high drop-out rates which follow. Liberals don't care if
these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness the
emotional devastation and deflated self-esteem resulting from theracist
policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist. Holding someone to a
separate standard merely because of the color of his skin - that's
affirmative action in a nutshell, and if that isn't racism, then nothing is.

And that is what America did to Obama. True, Obama himself was never
troubled by his lack of achievements, but why would he be? As many have
noted, Obama was told he was good enough for Columbia despite
undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told he was good enough for the
US Senate despite a mediocre record in Illinois; he was told he was good
enough to be president despite no record at all in the Senate. All his life,
every step of the way, Obama was told he was good enough for the next step,
in spite of ample evidence to the contrary.

What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display every
time Obama speaks? In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked executive
qualifications nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory skills, intellect,
and cool character. Those people  conservatives included - ought now to be
deeply embarrassed.

The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of clichés, and that's when he has
his Teleprompters in front of him; when the prompter is absent he can barely
think or speak at all. Not one original idea has ever issued from his mouth
-it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over
again for 100 years.(An example is his 2012 campaign speeches which are
almost word for word his 2008 speeches)

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and
everything else for his troubles.Bush did it; it was bad luck; I inherited
this mess. Remember, he wanted the job, campaigned for the task. It is
embarrassing to see a president so willing to advertise his own
powerlessness, so comfortable with his own incompetence. (The other day he
actually came out and said no one could have done anything to get our
economy and country back on track.) But really, what were we to expect? The
man has never been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act
responsibly?

In short: our president is a small-minded man, with neither the temperament
nor the intellect to handle his job. When you understand that, and only when
you understand that, will the current erosion of liberty and prosperity make
sense. It could not have gone otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.

2 attachments  Download all attachments View all images

image0011.jpg

Niall Ferguson: Obamas Gotta Go
Aug 19, 2012 1:00 AM EDT

Why does Paul Ryan scare the president so much? Because Obama has broken his promises, and its clear that the GOP tickets path to prosperity is our only hope.

I was a good loser four years ago. In the grand scheme of history, I wrote the day after Barack Obamas election as president, four decades is not an especially long time. Yet in that brief period America has gone from the assassination of Martin Luther King Jr. to the apotheosis of Barack Obama. You would not be human if you failed to acknowledge this as a cause for great rejoicing.
Newsweek

Despite having beenfull disclosurean adviser to John McCain, I acknowledged his opponents remarkable qualities: his soaring oratory, his cool, hard-to-ruffle temperament, and his near faultless campaign organization.

Yet the question confronting the country nearly four years later is not who was the better candidate four years ago. It is whether the winner has delivered on his promises. And the sad truth is that he has not.

In his inaugural address, Obama promised not only to create new jobs, but to lay a new foundation for growth. He promised to build the roads and bridges, the electric grids, and digital lines that feed our commerce and bind us together. He promised to restore science to its rightful place and wield technologys wonders to raise health cares quality and lower its cost. And he promised to transform our schools and colleges and universities to meet the demands of a new age. Unfortunately the presidents scorecard on every single one of those bold pledges is pitiful.

In an unguarded moment earlier this year, the president commented that the private sector of the economy was doing fine. Certainly, the stock market is well up (by 74 percent) relative to the close on Inauguration Day 2009. But the total number of private-sector jobs is still 4.3 million below the January 2008 peak. Meanwhile, since 2008, a staggering 3.6 million Americans have been added to Social Securitys disability insurance program. This is one of many ways unemployment is being concealed.

In his fiscal year 2010 budgetthe first he presentedthe president envisaged growth of 3.2 percent in 2010, 4.0 percent in 2011, 4.6 percent in 2012. The actual numbers were 2.4 percent in 2010 and 1.8 percent in 2011; few forecasters now expect it to be much above 2.3 percent this year.

Unemployment was supposed to be 6 percent by now. It has averaged 8.2 percent this year so far. Meanwhile real median annual household income has dropped more than 5 percent since June 2009. Nearly 110 million individuals received a welfare benefit in 2011, mostly Medicaid or food stamps.

Welcome to Obamas America: nearly half the population is not represented on a taxable returnalmost exactly the same proportion that lives in a household where at least one member receives some type of government benefit. We are becoming the 5050 nationhalf of us paying the taxes, the other half receiving the benefits.

Niall Ferguson discusses Obama's broken promises on Face the Nation.

And all this despite a far bigger hike in the federal debt than we were promised. According to the 2010 budget, the debt in public hands was supposed to fall in relation to GDP from 67 percent in 2010 to less than 66 percent this year. If only. By the end of this year, according to the Congressional Budget Office (CBO), it will reach 70 percent of GDP. These figures significantly understate the debt problem, however. The ratio that matters is debt to revenue. That number has leapt upward from 165 percent in 2008 to 262 percent this year, according to figures from the International Monetary Fund. Among developed economies, only Ireland and Spain have seen a bigger deterioration.

Not only did the initial fiscal stimulus fade after the sugar rush of 2009, but the president has done absolutely nothing to close the long-term gap between spending and revenue.

His much-vaunted health-care reform will not prevent spending on health programs growing from more than 5 percent of GDP today to almost 10 percent in 2037. Add the projected increase in the costs of Social Security and you are


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder what the RCIA adviser would think about this comment?


http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/26-50#50

You do realize that the group Jesus preached most vehemently against were the hypocrites?

Romans 2:3 - And thinkest thou this, O man, that judgest them which do such things, and doest the same, that thou shalt escape the judgment of God?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/26-50#50
> 
> You do realize that the group Jesus preached most vehemently against were the hypocrites?
> 
> Romans 2:3 - And thinkest thou this, O man, that judgest them which do such things, and doest the same, that thou shalt escape the judgment of God?


Sorry but this is all you can come up with. Trolling what about the post above. 
Also you can use Romans and meaning towards yourself too. I ask for forgiveness for the wrong I do, do you ???????


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonder if it's any of your business...


lovethelake said:


> Wonder what the RCIA adviser would think about this comment?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen the cover of LIBERAL Newsweek and the article that follows about Obama? It should be read by everyone.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/08/19/niall-ferguson-on-why-barack-obama-needs-to-go.html
> 
> ...


Excellent summary of the job President Obama has done.

Thank you, LukeLucy, for posting this article. Otherwise, I would have never read it. Finally, the Liberal media is reporting and doing the job of a journalist, and not just carrying water for Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we all know that this was precipitated by a vile comment by Thumper....or do you excuse that?



lovethelake said:


> Wonder what the RCIA adviser would think about this comment?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Excellent summary of the job President Obama has done.
> 
> Thank you, LukeLucy, for posting this article. Otherwise, I would have never read it. Finally, the Liberal media is reporting and doing the job of a journalist, and not just carrying water for Obama.


If you go to USA Today or Newsweek, you will see it. The cover is wonderful. A must see. I cannot believe the cover of Newsweek says that Obama must go.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Matt Patterson: has been Research Assistant to Charles Krauthammer, , political Coordinator to Rudy Guiliani's presidential campaign. Having a not all white Man as President when your white guy could not make it, really hurts. - Sore loser.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=ce5ab99643&view=att&th=13fb955d97f53877&attid=0.1.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_Dlnu_0LmJnnVQB33R-Q0t&sadet=1373207370044&sads=cgl-lKWAiLLEboPVZMVXN-b8IMg&sadssc=1


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If you go to USA Today or Newsweek, you will see it. The cover is wonderful. A must see. I cannot believe the cover of Newsweek says that Obama must go.


Please post this article on the Denim thread so more can read it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If you go to USA Today or Newsweek, you will see it. The cover is wonderful. A must see. I cannot believe the cover of Newsweek says that Obama must go.


Lukelucy
Trying to catch up with old News of 2012? Read all about it, read all about it: President Obama got re-elected. The majority has spoken. We won! The Stock Market is doing very well, employment numbers have grown at a steady pace, the automobile Industry is on solid footing, manufacturing is returning to our soil, Health Care for everyone is underway, our soldiers are coming home and all this while the Republicans in Congress have been collecting pay from our Taxes for doing nothing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hypocrisy: Playing the wronged innocent on Rav while condoning actions of 'friend' KPG on KP, and also trolling for 'info.' What a life!



FreedomFries said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/26-50#50
> 
> You do realize that the group Jesus preached most vehemently against were the hypocrites?
> 
> Romans 2:3 - And thinkest thou this, O man, that judgest them which do such things, and doest the same, that thou shalt escape the judgment of God?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If you go to USA Today or Newsweek, you will see it. The cover is wonderful. A must see. I cannot believe the cover of Newsweek says that Obama must go.


I did - thanks for telling me to do so. I've attached it here for others to see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did - thanks for telling me to do so. I've attached it here for others to see.


KPG,

Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you heard, it's a free country?


Well, you do not want me on your site of LOLL! Fair play my dear! Why are you on this site--just to cause trouble?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but this is all you can come up with. Trolling what about the post above.
> Also you can use Romans and meaning towards yourself too. I ask for forgiveness for the wrong I do, do you ???????


Really? Our Lord is going to fall for the playground excuse "she did it first?" My relationship with Jesus is my own and my business. It has nothing to do with you and yours. I advise you and your friends to look to your own souls. If you believe in the Bible and its teachings, ye surely shall weep.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did - thanks for telling me to do so. I've attached it here for others to see.


Thanks as had not seen this magazine as have not been to library lately--interesting article!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. I just reread my comment this morning. Of course I meant that your insult to MIB was ugly. I'm still hoping to see an apology.



damemary said:


> OK Janeway. I told you that you over-stepped the boundary of decency. You owe an apology for this one. You have insulted a woman who left her life to help her mother. That's a very ugly thing to do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Thanks for doing that!


You're welcome.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is not a link.



Lukelucy said:


> https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=ce5ab99643&view=att&th=13fb955d97f53877&attid=0.1.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_Dlnu_0LmJnnVQB33R-Q0t&sadet=1373207370044&sads=cgl-lKWAiLLEboPVZMVXN-b8IMg&sadssc=1


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> Trying to catch up with old News of 2012? Read all about it, read all about it: President Obama got re-elected. The majority has spoken. We won! The Stock Market is doing very well, employment numbers have grown at a steady pace, the automobile Industry is on solid footing, manufacturing is returning to our soil, Health Care for everyone is underway, our soldiers are coming home and all this while the Republicans in Congress have been collecting pay from our Taxes for doing nothing.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please post this article on the Denim thread so more can read it.


knitpresentgifts
good advice. Old News can be exiting when the guy they tried to get out of office got back into office. No validation for the points a loser tried to make.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did - thanks for telling me to do so. I've attached it here for others to see.


knitpresentgifts
try to wake up, this is 2013 and President Obama still is in the White House. I know, I know, hard to swallow for you but get over it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK Janeway. I told you that you over-stepped the boundary of decency. You owe an apology for this one. You have insulted a woman who left her life to help her mother. That's a very ugly thing to do.


No apology needed as she came to live with her mother because she was broke because she has messed up her life & is using her mother & her mother for money & a place to live.

Now, she says she is taking care of her mother! She moved her mother from around Seattle to the SF Bay Area so I'm sure now she has her mom's money in her care as she has said she will travel when her mom passes. That is counting her chickens before they hatch!

Well, if she is broke, where will that travel money come from besides her mom!

She is now having a melt down because of blocking herself out of Ravelry's Oasis site!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It has been pointed out that no one owns a site. Did you miss that?



Janeway said:


> Well, you do not want me on your site of LOLL! Fair play my dear! Why are you on this site--just to cause trouble?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, damemary. My mother is worth every second I put into helping her.


damemary said:


> OK Janeway. I told you that you over-stepped the boundary of decency. You owe an apology for this one. You have insulted a woman who left her life to help her mother. That's a very ugly thing to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. Clever and true as usual.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> good advice. Old News can be exiting when the guy they tried to get out of office got back into office. No validation for the points a loser tried to make.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You still manage to shock me.



Janeway said:


> No apology needed as she came to live with her mother because she was broke because she has messed up her life & is using her mother & her mother for money & a place to live.
> 
> Now, she says she is taking care of her mother! She moved her mother from around Seattle to the SF Bay Area so I'm sure now she has her mom's money in her care as she has said she will travel when her mom passes. That is counting her chickens before they hatch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Dear, we do have computers for them. Most are fine. Some get frustrated and break them out of frustration. We have a couple that we continually have problems with because they like to surf the porn sites.


thumper5316
You are again not responding to what I said. But that is o.k.
Wonder why they are becoming frustrated.. I suggest that you quit demanding that they get on-line in the first place.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but this is all you can come up with. Trolling what about the post above.
> Also you can use Romans and meaning towards yourself too. I ask for forgiveness for the wrong I do, do you ???????


theyarnlady
your asking for forgiveness is putting him on overload.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No apology needed as she came to live with her mother because she was broke because she has messed up her life & is using her mother & her mother for money & a place to live.
> 
> Now, she says she is taking care of her mother! She moved her mother from around Seattle to the SF Bay Area so I'm sure now she has her mom's money in her care as she has said she will travel when her mom passes. That is counting her chickens before they hatch!
> 
> ...


Janeway, When considering the most recent comment from MIB it sounds as if you are correct. I hope that is not the case. MIB used the monetary word "worth" which is very concerning as to her reasons for assisting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> And we all know that this was precipitated by a vile comment by Thumper....or do you excuse that?


And what "vile" comment was that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway, I have noticed you bring up your 'heritage' and 'poor' health only when you have blundered and find your foot wedged in your mouth. It seems to be a cry for pity. It is pitiful, but not to me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Wonder if it's any of your business...


MaidInBedlam
it isn't but you know, their noses have to keep busy with something and if nothing else with very outdated print like from 2012. I call that being on the bottom of things.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> your asking for forgiveness is putting him on overload.


and there we have the first "proof" from Ingried!

Freedom Fries _is_ a man!!! :XD:

We all knew it to be so anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Really? Our Lord is going to fall for the playground excuse "she did it first?" My relationship with Jesus is my own and my business. It has nothing to do with you and yours. I advise you and your friends to look to your own souls. If you believe in the Bible and its teachings, ye surely shall weep.


I did not say anything about who did it first. But I can say this.
I have never posted what you and others have said on Ravelry, or posted what site to look at others words.But your side did. As I said then and am saying now Not ashamed of anything I have said.

I have never told you spelling was wrong. but you did.

I have never turned anyone in but your side did.

I apologize for making comments about ones family and I did apologize to Adm. for words I had posted when turned in by your group.

I never made fun of illness, but you side did.

I never turn on one who is losing a love one, but one of you did. But I think it is wonderful that the lady it was directed at could forgive her.

As I said and did not mention what is going on with you and God. When you throw out Bible verses, it would be best to make sure, you have not done the same. Like I said, the difference is I know I sin and ask for forgiveness. 
As when the day comes for God to judge me, and tells me what I have done wrong I will except it and ask for forgiveness again. 
Weep I think we all shall weep when we stand before him and he except us even as evil as we are in to his grace and heaven. 
I am not your judge but as I said you may want to use the verse that you throw out to others a checking point for your own words. 
I am now going to say what is in my heart and even if you do not except it or believe it that is up to you. I ask for forgiveness for hurting you and I am asking God to Bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If you go to USA Today or Newsweek, you will see it. The cover is wonderful. A must see. I cannot believe the cover of Newsweek says that Obama must go.


Lukelucy
thank you for posting 2012 newsprint. Usefull for the Birdcage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not say anything about who did it first. But I can say this.
> I have never posted what you and others have said on Ravelry.
> 
> I have never told you about your spelling but you did.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No wonder KPG and Janeway are such good friends. They swim in cesspools together.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, When considering the most recent comment from MIB it sounds as if you are correct. MIB used the monetary word "worth" which is very concerning as to her reasons for assisting. Troubling indeed.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> You are again not responding to what I said. But that is o.k.
> Wonder why they are becoming frustrated.. I suggest that you quit demanding that they get on-line in the first place.


You, huck, are delusional. You keep attributing things to me that I never said. Why is that, I wonder?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Claiming short term memory loss again? Better make an appointment with the doctor...or an exorcist.



thumper5316 said:


> And what "vile" comment was that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You, huck, are delusional. You keep attributing things to me that I never said. Why is that, I wonder?


Because Ingried forgets to tell Huck what she has said prior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He/she/it speaks again....with conviction but without knowledge.



knitpresentgifts said:


> and there we have the first "proof" from Ingried!
> 
> Freedom Fries _is_ a man!!! :XD:
> 
> We all knew it to be so anyway.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as had not seen this magazine as have not been to library lately--interesting article!


Janeway
boy did they try hard and still lost substantially. Got to love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> He/she/it speaks again....with conviction but without knowledge.


Why are you, your cohorts and mod not posting in The Oasis, Mijae? Freedom Fries is lonely and waiting for you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks, damemary. My mother is worth every second I put into helping her.


Maid, I, too, took care of my mother until she passed away. It's hard work and my utmost respect goes to you for the sacrifices you are making to serve one who served you for so many years.

From my experience I can assure you that when she passes you will have a profound sense of peace knowing you did all you could to make her remaining time as pleasant as possible. It also made my grieving process a more melancholy one instead of guilt ladened one.

Peace go with you and yours.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Claiming short term memory loss again? Better make an appointment with the doctor...or an exorcist.


I reviewed my recent posts and none, that I could discern, are 'vile'.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks, damemary. My mother is worth every second I put into helping her.


MaidInBedlam
I applaud you for taking care of your Mom. Good to know that she is not lonely. Jealousy is what I hear from others because they have no-one to care about them. Wonder why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Added more to what I posted hit post it before I was done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Added more to what I posted hit post it before I was done.


I just read the edit and of course, agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I applaud you for taking care of your Mom. Good to know that she is not lonely. Jealousy is what I hear from others because they have no-one to care about them. Wonder why.


Per usual, you have no idea what you are talking about. I don't wonder why; I know you to be a complete fool.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You still manage to shock me.


damemary
when a person has no conscience, don't ever be shocked. The stuff they have been circulating about some of us is deplorable but it is their mission in life to be as nasty as can be and truth has no value.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, When considering the most recent comment from MIB it sounds as if you are correct. I hope that is not the case. MIB used the monetary word "worth" which is very concerning as to her reasons for assisting.


knitpresentfgifts
ALL caregivers should be compensated as is done in most developed countries. But what do you know you know-nothing at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And what "vile" comment was that?


damemary
Turn vile into evil and both fit her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Per usual, you have no idea what you are talking about. I don't wonder why; I know you to be a complete fool.


knitpresentgifts
I knew it would hit home with more than one person.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You, huck, are delusional. You keep attributing things to me that I never said. Why is that, I wonder?


thumper5316
Say what pretty please?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Janeway, I have noticed you bring up your 'heritage' and 'poor' health only when you have blundered and find your foot wedged in your mouth. It seems to be a cry for pity. It is pitiful, but not to me.


damemary
let's guess what will come up next.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you, your cohorts and mod not posting in The Oasis, Mijae? Freedom Fries is lonely and waiting for you.


knipresentgifts
I am posting and am still waiting for you to find me over there. What's your problem? Spending too much time with all of the Ingrieds? One of them sure has you in her claws, doesn't she. A pleasure to see your addiction to her. Your loneliness is driving you to hang on to her, isn't it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentfgifts
> ALL caregivers should be compensated as is done in most developed countries. But what do you know you know-nothing at all.


Not all compensation comes in monetary form.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Not all compensation comes in monetary form.


thumper5316
You are missing the point again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No apology needed as she came to live with her mother because she was broke because she has messed up her life & is using her mother & her mother for money & a place to live.
> 
> Now, she says she is taking care of her mother! She moved her mother from around Seattle to the SF Bay Area so I'm sure now she has her mom's money in her care as she has said she will travel when her mom passes. That is counting her chickens before they hatch!
> 
> ...


Janeway
This post is totally inappropriate and beneath even you. Why must you be vicious? Personal attacks and untruths are totally unwanted and intolerable and should not be posted here. Don't be surprised if this post is reported.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Not all compensation comes in monetary form.


Can you believe how foolish Huck's statemens are? Developed countries do more volunteer work than other nations.

Thank you for your care for the elderly. I, too, have a heart for the elderly, have been the primary give-giver for more people than I'd hoped; young and old. I have strong shoulders and grit but cannot bear to see the elderly and those in need be shuffled through the system. Even I tire from trying to get them the help and care they need and deserve.

Obamacare is going to cause so much more suffering and lack of care, I won't be able to go near places of healing.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy......Isn't this what we've known all along and posting here. There is nothing new to our ears but it is pleasing that our ears hear it from an avowed Lib at last. Perhaps the truth will be validated and our country saved.

Thanks for posting this.


Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone seen the cover of LIBERAL Newsweek and the article that follows about Obama? It should be read by everyone.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/08/19/niall-ferguson-on-why-barack-obama-needs-to-go.html
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knipresentgifts
> I am posting and am still waiting for you to find me over there. What's your problem?


We all know who you are over there and nobody cares. We don't even wish to read your posts here as you offer nothing meaningful to the conversation. Why bother responding to you anywhere.

Actually, most here don't post or belong elsewhere as we have no interest in what low-information Liberals have to say EVER.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe how foolish Huck's statemens are? Developed countries do more volunteer work than other nations.
> 
> Thank you for your care for the elderly. I, too, have a heart for the elderly, have been the primary give-giver for more people than I'd hoped; young and old. I have strong shoulders and grit but cannot bear to see the elderly and those in need be shuffled through the system. Even I tire from trying to get them the help and care they need and deserve.
> 
> Obamacare is going to cause so much more suffering and lack of care, I won't be able to go near places of healing.


knitpresentgifts
Oh boy it is getting from bad to worse with you. You not going to places of healing, thank you, won't have to worry about you being someone's roommate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I said what? Oh boy it is getting from bad to worse.


Yes you are.

ROMLBO as to how Huck changed her quote so as to not look as stupid as she actually posted. :XD:

I quoted Huck's entire quote so then she edited it and added to it. Huck is unable to comprehend what I or anyone posts.

Now I remember why I usually don't bother responding to her directly; I point out her errors immediately which gives her time to correct them. While I know she is reading and learning from me, I think I'll not assist in her education any further.

Utter nonsense - but what fun! :XD:  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentfgifts
> ALL caregivers should be compensated as is done in most developed countries. But what do you know you know-nothing at all.


Most people I know would never accept compensation for helping to care for their family. I think it would be a sad society where governments paid parents to look after their children or children to look after their parents


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We all know who you are over there and nobody cares. We don't even wish to read your posts here as you offer nothing meaningful to the conversation. Why bother responding to you anywhere.
> 
> Actually, most here don't post or belong elsewhere as we have no interest in what low-information Liberals have to say EVER.


knitpresentgifts
really?, really? You just responded again. Liberals/Moderates are the majority and that is what makes you so angry. Get over it, we will always be the majority and even more so in the not too distant future. You still can't figure out who I am in other threads and therefore need to occupy yourself endlessly with one of the Ingrieds. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes you are.


knitpresentgifts
you in an other post said you don't read our posts. Here you are again. Got to love it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Can you pronounce corps? And not like LCo.


Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> thank you and I can spell Potato - one up on Republican Ex-Vice President.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you in an other post said you don't read our posts. Here you are again. Got to love it.


Are you really that ignorant? I guess you are.

I said we don't _ wish_ to read your posts HERE and don't bother THERE. NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY HERE OR ANYWHERE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting
".....lib." what are you smoking? He is a staunch Conservative. Do your homework. He was political Coordinator to Rudy Guiliani's presidential Campaign. A conservative loser I would call him. He wrote all this and President Obama got re-elected. I just love it when you folks bring up this kind of stuff. By the way that was 2012, this is 2013 in case you missed it. Not into reading daily? I am eagerly searching for positive information re. Republicans in Congress, where may I go to find some? I am tired of footing the bill for their pay and benefits and getting nothing in return. That is unacceptable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you really that ignorant? I said we don't _ wish_ to read your posts HERE and don't bother THERE. NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY HERE OR ANYWHERE.


knitpresentgifts
you just did it again. You got real problems.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I finally figured it out. YarnAndCoffee on Rav likes Grace Kelly for an avatar too. Wonder how she feels about Holly Golightly? Oh, supersleuth, go a little further and check out her bio.
> 
> Really, I prefer KP to Rav....and really love it when I skip the General Chit Chat. How about you?


Please skip it for good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Can you pronounce corps? And not like LCo.


RUKnitting
sometimes. The core of the corps can become a hazard in many ways.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Didn't she state once that she is retired? I could be mistaken. Not really important, just do not like for her to pick on older folks.


Again, your comprehension is limited. Thumper didn't pick on "older folks". She picked on one, SeattleSoul.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, your comprehension is limited. Thumper didn't pick on "older folks". She picked on one, SeattleSoul.


soloweygirl
oh really?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Hey Thumper! What do you have against being old? Bet you're older than most of us anyway, but age is just a number. Hasn't anyone ever told you not to make assumptions about a class of people based on your prejudices?


If someone told you, you certainly didn't listen or understand.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> let's guess what will come up next.


Dame, no my foot is not in my mouth, but yours stays there constantly!

Huck, what do you mean by this quote?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, your comprehension is limited. Thumper didn't pick on "older folks". She picked on one, SeattleSoul.


She's the one that mentioned she was old. I was simply agreeing and cited one of the conditions that the elderly can experience.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone can' remember who said potato is only spelled that way, well, I'm sure you are wrong as when I was in school many, many years ago, we spelled it

P o t a t o e! It was changed years later to drop the "e" on the end!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Say what pretty please?


For you, when hell freezes over.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, your comprehension is limited. Thumper didn't pick on "older folks". She picked on one, SeattleSoul.


soloweygil
comprehension has become a staple in your postings, a new word for you I guess. Seems like a new toy. Enjoy playing with it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Someone can' remember who said potato is only spelled that way, well, I'm sure you are wrong as when I was in school many, many years ago, we spelled it
> 
> P o t a t o e! It was changed years later to drop the "e" on the end!


Janeway
IF that spelling was ever taught, you must be extremely old, I mean extremely. I have a library of OLD Dictionaries and NONE write Potato with an e at the end. Am I missing an Edition? I would love to buy it. Which one would I have to look for? If you however had such an ill educated Teacher, you are forgiven.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Dame, no my foot is not in my mouth, but yours stays there constantly!
> 
> Huck, what do you mean by this quote?


Janeway
we know and it is for you to find out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> ".....lib." what are you smoking? He is a staunch Conservative. Do your homework. He was political Coordinator to Rudy Guiliani's presidential Campaign. A conservative loser I would call him. He wrote all this and President Obama got re-elected. I just love it when you folks bring up this kind of stuff. By the way that was 2012, this is 2013 in case you missed it. Not into reading daily? I am eagerly searching for positive information re. Republicans in Congress, where may I go to find some? I am tired of footing the bill for their pay and benefits and getting nothing in return. That is unacceptable.


You sure are carrying on about 2012. How about you libs stop going on about "it's Bush's fault" That was so 2008. To quote you, "this is 2013 in case you missed it". For positive information on Republicans in Congress, try looking into Harry Reid and what he has done with the bills sent to the Senate that he never brought up for a discussion, let alone a vote. I am also tired of paying Congress for doing nothing but looking after themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your key word here is 'recent.' And you determine what that means.



thumper5316 said:


> I reviewed my recent posts and none, that I could discern, are 'vile'.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> IF that spelling was ever taught, you must be extremely old, I mean extremely. I have a library of OLD Dictionaries and NONE write Potato with an e at the end. Am I missing an Edition? I would love to buy it. Which one would I have to look for? If you however had such an ill educated Teacher, you are forgiven.


Huckleberry/Ingried: You are missing more than an edition of a dictionary.

Janeway, this is for you: the plural of potato has always had an "e" which I'm sure you know already.

The spelling of potatoe, while not terribly common, existed for almost the entire 20th century. For example, the New York Times (http://www.nytimes.com/1988/09/16/arts/restaurants-443888.html?pagewanted=2&src=pm see page 2) was still occasionally spelling potato with an e in 1988. In fact, one can easily find spellings of potatoe all the way up to 15 June of 1992, at which point they suddenly drop off or become used in an ironic way.

Don't listen to the old bat who tries to insult you as she as extremely ill-informed regardless of her age. I do mean _extremely._


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> She's the one that mentioned she was old. I was simply agreeing and cited one of the conditions that the elderly can experience.


It was too complicated for Huckleberry to understand.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygil
> comprehension has become a staple in your postings, a new word for you I guess. Seems like a new toy. Enjoy playing with it.


Only because you so lack the skill.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And we all know that this was precipitated by a vile comment by Thumper....or do you excuse that?


Does that justify retaliation?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder how many times that old opinion piece will be posted/re-posted/re-re-posted etc here in an attempt to make it seem new and relevant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We all know who you are over there and nobody cares. We don't even wish to read your posts here as you offer nothing meaningful to the conversation. Why bother responding to you anywhere.
> 
> Actually, most here don't post or belong elsewhere as we have no interest in what low-information Liberals have to say EVER.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Biggest joke EVER!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You sure are carrying on about 2012. How about you libs stop going on about "it's Bush's fault" That was so 2008. To quote you, "this is 2013 in case you missed it". For positive information on Republicans in Congress, try looking into Harry Reid and what he has done with the bills sent to the Senate that he never brought up for a discussion, let alone a vote. I am also tired of paying Congress for doing nothing but looking after themselves.


soloweygirl
Oh Bush, thank you for reminding me that we shall have to pay for his/Cheney's misdeeds for decades yet, could be into the 2050s unfortunately. Harry Reid knows his opponents well and does not waste time to get them reject an other bill.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Creepy.


What happened to Thumper's other job? I thought she said she was an IT genius? Now she takes care of the elderly? Hope she doesn't treat them like she treats her dogs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It was too complicated for Huckleberry to understand.


soloweygirl
you again got your stuff mixed up royally. Sort it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why does Cherf/KPG/TM/etc etc think everyone wants to read his ignorant and self-serving posts? Oh, pomposity and grandiosity for starts. Barf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

On second thought, I think I'll stay here. Happy?



soloweygirl said:


> Please skip it for good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, Very good....and you're among the best.



Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> sometimes. The core of the corps can become a hazard in many ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary/snoozi-suzi/Mijae on Raveley: 

Why are you, your cohorts and mod not posting in The Oasis?

Has your Liberal group failed again so soon?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrong. When you use a slam against a group, you insult them all. Take a look at how many others took offense to the same blather.



soloweygirl said:


> Again, your comprehension is limited. Thumper didn't pick on "older folks". She picked on one, SeattleSoul.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What happened to Thumper's other job? I thought she said she was an IT genius? Now she takes care of the elderly? Hope she doesn't treat them like she treats her dogs.


Cheeky Blighter
I wondered about that as well. She boasted so much about her importance and now no longer is in that field? Sounds more like she was a computer nerd and now aggravates the elderly by trying to get them to use such an appliance. No wonder they are getting frustrated.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks damemary for re-posting my words; they are appropriate to repeat.



damemary said:


> :
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentfgifts
> ALL caregivers should be compensated as is done in most developed countries. But what do you know you know-nothing at all.


Should the caregivers compensation come after the caregiver compensates/repays the parent for taking care of them for 18+ years. Or do you work off the time you were dependent on them and then start getting compensated?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried: You are missing more than an edition of a dictionary.
> 
> Janeway, this is for you: the plural of potato has always had an "e" which I'm sure you know already.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you keep calling people an "old bat." It is at least unkind to others and unbecoming a good Christian woman. I don't mind telling people that I am the oldest here at age 72 and I don't think of myself as an "old bat". There are many people on KP older than I. I never learned to spell "potato" with an "e" except for the plural form, and I was an excellent student. I think you're so good at calling people names because you have so much practice. Didn't any of you go to church today to have the message fresh in your minds? It's the same old thing. You people can quote the Bible, but you aren't good at putting it into practice. 
In the future, please stop using the Bible to admonish people on KP. It gives all Christians a bad name, and the words are ever so hollow!
Back to my kitchen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me ask you to consider a rhetorical question. Is it better to let a vile insult stand unanswered or is it better to call attention to the insult so others will not automatically accept it?

Personally, I feel it is important to answer it.



lovethelake said:


> Does that justify retaliation?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Should the caregivers compensation come after the caregiver compensates/repays the parent for taking care of them for 18+ years. Or do you work off the time you were dependent on them and then start getting compensated?


If people have to quit jobs or retire to care for elderly and/or disabled people, where is their income going to come from?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wrong. When you use a slam against a group, you insult them all. Take a look at how many others took offense to the same blather.


Example of how socialists think.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If people have to quit jobs or retire to care for elderly and/or disabled people, where is their income going to come from?


That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the lost wages and retirement savings a caregiver sacrifices to take care of a loved one? I think that deserves consideration.



lovethelake said:


> Should the caregivers compensation come after the caregiver compensates/repays the parent for taking care of them for 18+ years. Or do you work off the time you were dependent on them and then start getting compensated?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why you keep calling people an "old bat."


Alcamreon. I've only once, minutes ago, called someone an "old bat." If I've done so prior, please show me those posts in which I've done as you claim.

For you to state I "keep" doing so tells me you have memory issues and do not speak the truth.

Furthermore, I do not value your opinion of me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Duh????????



lovethelake said:


> Example of how socialists think.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried: You are missing more than an edition of a dictionary.
> 
> Janeway, this is for you: the plural of potato has always had an "e" which I'm sure you know already.
> 
> ...


Folks, this is unbelievable, I am using the Dictionaries and this Potato Head (knitpresentgifts) is using some Restaurant advertisement. Most likely the places which write Potatoe also spell Resterant this way. Actually can be seen in large letters on a building in New York. I guess that makes it right by KPGs standards. What's next?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of us rightly think that it is a government's duty to help all its citizens.



lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fox News.



Huckleberry said:


> Folks, this is unbelievable, I am using the Dictionaries and this Potato Head (knitpresentgifts) is using some Restaurant advertisement. Most likely the places which write Potatoe also spell Resterant this way. Actually can be seen in large letters on a building in New York. I guess that makes it right by KPGs standards. What's next?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Should the caregivers compensation come after the caregiver compensates/repays the parent for taking care of them for 18+ years. Or do you work off the time you were dependent on them and then start getting compensated?


lovethelake
who asked to be born? You play the game to pay the bill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


Nope - the Libs and Dems think the govt is responsible to take care of those who didn't or won't take care of themselves.

Hello Obamacare and teachers being parents to children since the parents won't or don't do their jobs!

God forbid that a Lib or Dem takes care of others or their family members from their own wealth, goodness or desire. They'll refuse and expect, even demand, the govt to do it as they are too selfish and self-absorded to do it of themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder how many times that old opinion piece will be posted/re-posted/re-re-posted etc here in an attempt to make it seem new and relevant.


damemary
I actually like it. It shows their regression while we are progressing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> On second thought, I think I'll stay here. Happy?


damemary
stay, we are gathering material for late night Comedians.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> stay, we are gathering material for late night Comedians.


You, Ingried, and your Lib/Prog minions are here because all, I'll repeat, *all*, of your Liberal/Progressive groups have *failed.*

Now _that's_ good fodder for late-night comedians. :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcamreon. I've only once, minutes ago, called someone an "old bat." If I've done so prior, please show me those posts in which I've done as you claim.
> 
> For you to state I "keep" doing so tells me you have memory issues and do not speak the truth.
> 
> Furthermore, I do not value your opinion of me.


If you don't care about my opinion, please don't respond. I care about what you say when you are unkind to people. I wouldn't care as much if you hadn't made such a big deal about what a good person you are and if you hadn't claimed to be a Christian and spouted The Bible. You give Christians a bad name because you aren't trying to be a good example for others.
I certainly have a memory as good as yours, which may not being saying much. I am not checking to see your old posts; it's an utter waste of time. One time calling someone an "old bat" is enough. Sorry if I accused you of using it more. The funny part is that you're picking on a person who is smarter, probably better educated, and more compassionate than most of "your crew", to borrow from one of them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> who asked to be born? You play the game to pay the bill.


Your comment makes no sense. If by 'you' you mean the parent who brought up their child (Let's call her Sally), then the parents pay the bill for their own care.

And if Sally has a child, which did not ask to be born, then Sally pays for her own life expenses.

The government did not ask them to be born, so then why should the government pay for them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, Very good....and you're among the best.


damemary
you know there are many "close calls" in the English language and I have found some very interesting ones.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What happened to Thumper's other job? I thought she said she was an IT genius? Now she takes care of the elderly? Hope she doesn't treat them like she treats her dogs.


God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Let me ask you to consider a rhetorical question. Is it better to let a vile insult stand unanswered or is it better to call attention to the insult so others will not automatically accept it?
> 
> Personally, I feel it is important to answer it.


damemary
BINGO.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


Lovethelkae
not learned yet that government is us, it is our money ? So let's get at least some of it back rather than giving it to countries who do not thank us or even like us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If you don't care about my opinion, please don't respond. I care about what you say when you are unkind to people. I wouldn't care as much if you hadn't made such a big deal about what a good person you are and if you hadn't claimed to be a Christian and spouted The Bible. You give Christians a bad name because you aren't trying to be a good example for others.
> I certainly have a memory as good as yours, which may not being saying much. I am not checking to see your old posts; it's an utter waste of time. One time calling someone an "old bat" is enough. Sorry if I accused you of using it more. The funny part is that you're picking on a person who is smarter, probably better educated, and more compassionate than most of "your crew", to borrow from one of them.


I have asked you repeatedly to not address me, yet you do. I have manners and respond to someone who specifically addresses me. I don't claim to be a Christian, I AM one. I do not make a big deal about myself. You are no better at telling the truth than any other Lib on this thread. You lie about me repeatedly. When pressed for proof, you claim it's a waste of time to research the lies you post about me. Yet you have plenty of time to post your evil words, lies and insults.

Do not ever say I "spout the Bible" and do not understand nor practice its teachings. You and the Libs in this thread are forever insulting and speaking evil to the Christians who post in this thread. You have no authority to judge anyone, including me.

Christians have been persecuted for thousands of years and WILL speak the Truth and the Gospel. We do, and will, stand for the Word and defend ourselves and correct those who defame the Word of God.

I will give you this compliment; you are more intelligent than most of the Libs on this thread. If I had to debate a Lib from this thread, it would be you. At least you have understanding, logic and are somewhat aware of the issues and the world you live in.

Huck doesn't post anything worthwhile and only posts what she believes is a clever response. Huck's posts show no experience, knowledge nor substance. Huckleberry/Ingried is not well educated, and I am. However, a formal education is not necessary for intelligent discussion. I also have common sense and a wealth of experiences. Hence, why the Libs attack me to no end. They know I can refute nearly every thing they say so you and they try to "catch me." None EVER have and NEVER will.

Education, the truth, intelligence and wisdom will beat ignorance, lies, stupidity and foolishness every time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If people have to quit jobs or retire to care for elderly and/or disabled people, where is their income going to come from?


Who compensates a stay at home parent for raising a child?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Your comment makes no sense. If by 'you' you mean the parent who brought up their child (Let's call her Sally), then the parents pay the bill for their own care.
> 
> And if Sally has a child, which did not ask to be born, then Sally pays for her own life expenses.
> 
> The government did not ask them to be born, so then why should the government pay for them?


lovethelake
are you that dense or just playing dumb? If there are any thinking people around you, give them the sentence I posted and ask them. They should enlighten you. I did not want to paint a picture that may offend anyone. If this doesn't give you a hint, I don't know what will. Perhaps I need to lean on FreedomFries to find out more about you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


Personally, I think it comes more from they feel the government should compensate them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I think it comes more from they feel the government should compensate them.


And that is what is wrong with the US. Take, take, take.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovethelkae
> not learned yet that government is us, it is our money ? So let's get at least some of it back rather than giving it to countries who do not thank us or even like us.


Tend to agree with you regarding foreign aid.

But lest we forget, our Constitution begins with "We the people......." Not "We the government..........." It is our money, and I would like to keep more of it through less taxes so that I can help where I see the need, not where the government does.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Tend to agree with you regarding foreign aid.
> 
> But lest we forget, our Constitution begins with "We the people......." Not "We the government..........." It is our money, and I would like to keep more of it through less taxes so that I can help where I see the need, not where the government does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> What about the lost wages and retirement savings a caregiver sacrifices to take care of a loved one? I think that deserves consideration.


No, it shouldn't deserve consideration nor compensation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Who compensates a stay at home parent for raising a child?


Oh, Huck's answer ought to be good for this one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


thumper5316
so glad to hear that you are not directly responsible for elderly care. However you are spinning just another web and we see it developing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it shouldn't deserve consideration nor compensation.


Right on thumper. Why should people be compensated? Thinking that you should be is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Take, take, take. It makes me sick to hear that people believe that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on thumper. Why should people be compensated? Thinking that you should be is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Take, take, take. It makes me sick to hear that people believe that.


More like, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money because I don't want to take any responsibility for myself or my own actions.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> so glad to hear that you are not directly responsible for elderly care. However you are spinning just another web and we see it developing.


Huck, you're another stupid one. I have told no lies and have been very clear about what I do. You and the other stupid one, cheeky, don't seem to be able to read anything with any clarity or take warped pleasure in twisting what is said.

Alcameron, I'd much rather discuss things with you. At least you are able to discuss things head on without the persistent childish behavior exhibited by some of the other libs here. I, for one, appreciate your honesty and true intellectual discourse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Alcameron, I'd much rather discuss things with you. At least you are able to discuss things head on without the persistent childish behavior exhibited by some of the other libs here. I, for one, appreciate your honesty and true intellectual discourse.


Hey, thumper, are you parroting me? :-D

Just kidding ......


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Some of us rightly think that it is a government's duty to help all its citizens.


Too bad for you that it's not constitutionally supported.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder what the RCIA adviser would think about this comment?


Probably would tell you to get a life and quit judging others. I didn't think that was your job only God's.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary wrote:
Some of us rightly think that it is a government's duty to help all its citizens.



thumper5316 said:


> Too bad for you that it's not constitutionally supported.


Glad I'm not in damemary's family or circle of friends. Thankfully she is not correct.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More like, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money because I don't want to take any responsibility for myself or my own actions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Some of us rightly think that it is a government's duty to help all its citizens.


Way to many of you if you look at the statistics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why you keep calling people an "old bat." I don't mind telling people that I am the oldest here at age 72 and I don't think of myself as an "old bat".


BTW: The expression "old bat" or "nutty old bat" is not a direct reference to one's age. I'm surprised you don't understand the expression nor the context in which I used it.

Here's the definition:

1. A pompous old windbag or busy body.

2. A hypocritical someone who is trying to make a point about something they believe is correct but all facts and common sense prove them wrong.

3. An elderly person who rambles on but has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


it is the "gimme, gimme, gimme" party GGG ?
Or is it the "take, take, take" party TTT ?
Or "mine, not yours" MNY ?

Just trying for transparency


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Dear, we do have computers for them. Most are fine. Some get frustrated and break them out of frustration. We have a couple that we continually have problems with because they like to surf the porn sites.


Are you only doing your IT work at a senior care facility or are you directly caring for the people at the facility? I hope that you are only doing IT work as you speak very disrespectfully about these people. How would you know about them going to porn sites? Is that part of your IT responsibility too? I sure pray that you have no personal interaction with them. I don't think you would be well suited to work with anyone where one would need compassion and understanding. God bless you dear. I hope you can let go of all your pent up anger and hostility. It isn't good for anyone to feel that way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> it is the "gimme, gimme, gimme" party GGG ?
> Or is it the "take, take, take" party TTT ?
> Or "mine, not yours" MNY ?
> 
> Just trying for transparency


Could be the "What's Yours Should Be Mine" party = WYSBM
or the "I Want Yours" party = IWY
or the "I'm Entitled" party = IE


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> damemary/snoozi-suzi/Mijae on Raveley:
> 
> Why are you, your cohorts and mod not posting in The Oasis?
> 
> Has your Liberal group failed again so soon?


Personally, I never joined. Why did you? You just can't stay away can you. I believe you may have a hormone imbalance or a personality disorder. You can't seem to figure out who you are.
God bless you dear.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you only doing your IT work at a senior care facility or are you directly caring for the people at the facility? I hope that you are only doing IT work as you speak very disrespectfully about these people. How would you know about them going to porn sites? Is that part of your IT responsibility too? I sure pray that you have no personal interaction with them. I don't think you would be well suited to work with anyone where one would need compassion and understanding. God bless you dear. I hope you can let go of all your pent up anger and hostility. It isn't good for anyone to feel that way.


In true cheeky fashion you have posted stupidly. Where have I ever spoken disrespectfully of the elderly?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wrong. When you use a slam against a group, you insult them all. Take a look at how many others took offense to the same blather.


Damemary in solowey's vicious mind I guess she can rationalize slamming one and she has little self control. The folks on the right certainly have a lot of pent up anger don't they. God bless you solowey you really need help dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I wondered about that as well. She boasted so much about her importance and now no longer is in that field? Sounds more like she was a computer nerd and now aggravates the elderly by trying to get them to use such an appliance. No wonder they are getting frustrated.


Huck I think she is one messed up lady. Maybe someone should be taking care of her and the first thing they should do is take away her computer. She speaks of these people with no compassion. I think she is a pretty miserable soul herself by the way she posts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Should the caregivers compensation come after the caregiver compensates/repays the parent for taking care of them for 18+ years. Or do you work off the time you were dependent on them and then start getting compensated?


Gee lakelady you should know the answer to that. You feel you can judge the whole world and you can't come up with anything? Isn't there something about this in your Christian doctrine handbook? God bless you dear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Personally, I never joined. Why did you? You just can't stay away can you. I believe you may have a hormone imbalance or a personality disorder. You can't seem to figure out who you are.
> God bless you dear.


Did you know that supporting Obamacare appears to give you an honorary doctorate?

kpg are you on Ravelry, never have seen you post. Maybe you are YarnAndCoffee


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> In true cheeky fashion you have posted stupidly. Where have I ever spoken disrespectfully of the elderly?


Go back and read your own posts, dear. The easier answer would be who don't you speak disrespectfully to. You really are an angry person and it is sad. Happy people don't write the things you do just people that have a big problem. Bless you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a perfect example of how Janeway can scramble anything, including eggs. My mother and I moved to be close to my brother when the time came when my mother would need help from both of us. That time has come. I'm"broke" after I take care of bills, etc., for my mother. My brother also contributes. We are making sure that my mother doesn't find herself in the position where her savings can't cover whatever care she needs.

Travel is my favorite hobby. If I happen to inherit anything from my mother's estate, I'll travel, but it will be bittersweet. Janeway doesn't seem to be able to understand either the truth or complicated situations.


Janeway said:


> No apology needed as she came to live with her mother because she was broke because she has messed up her life & is using her mother & her mother for money & a place to live.
> 
> Now, she says she is taking care of her mother! She moved her mother from around Seattle to the SF Bay Area so I'm sure now she has her mom's money in her care as she has said she will travel when her mom passes. That is counting her chickens before they hatch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why you keep calling people an "old bat." It is at least unkind to others and unbecoming a good Christian woman. I don't mind telling people that I am the oldest here at age 72 and I don't think of myself as an "old bat". There are many people on KP older than I. I never learned to spell "potato" with an "e" except for the plural form, and I was an excellent student. I think you're so good at calling people names because you have so much practice. Didn't any of you go to church today to have the message fresh in your minds? It's the same old thing. You people can quote the Bible, but you aren't good at putting it into practice.
> In the future, please stop using the Bible to admonish people on KP. It gives all Christians a bad name, and the words are ever so hollow!
> Back to my kitchen.


So true, Andrea. Their words are hollow and meaningless. It is a terrible thing to use the Bible in this way. Who cares how many passages you can quote if you don't put what you say you believe into being a better human being. I don't see many of them being comforted by the words of the Bible as they just seem to want to lash out at others and say some very mean spirited things. It is too bad for them that they don't practice what they preach. All would be much happier and better for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Your understanding of what is wothwhile is shockingly narrow. The worth of something, especially our actions, can't be neasured in dollars and cents. If that's how you judge the worth of the intangible, you're crazier than I thought you were. Tell me, how much money is it worth to give a homeless person a sandwich?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, When considering the most recent comment from MIB it sounds as if you are correct. I hope that is not the case. MIB used the monetary word "worth" which is very concerning as to her reasons for assisting.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Example of how socialists think.


So what is wrong with caring for others and not wanting others to be hurt. You claim to be a Catholic. What does the Catholic church say about taking care of others. I'm sure there are some rules about that. Is your political belief now trumping your religious belief? Maybe you are confused dear. I don't think your political beliefs are going to get you into heaven. Do you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you only doing your IT work at a senior care facility or are you directly caring for the people at the facility? I hope that you are only doing IT work as you speak very disrespectfully about these people. How would you know about them going to porn sites? Is that part of your IT responsibility too? I sure pray that you have no personal interaction with them. I don't think you would be well suited to work with anyone where one would need compassion and understanding. God bless you dear. I hope you can let go of all your pent up anger and hostility. It isn't good for anyone to feel that way.


Cheeky Blighter
Who would see harm in some old folks getting their kicks by watching some sexual actitity? It is adult material and they are adults. When have they lost any of their rights to such entertainment? Wonder what other restrictions they have to live by. MaidInBedlam, keep your Mom at home as long as possible, places as where thumper works are ugly camps apparently. Nothing but frustration and restrictions reported from there. I find that very unhealthy. Old people have enough restrictions due to their ailments, do not need additional ones to give them grief. Has thumper taken on a job of Morality Police? Before she claimed to keep a whole profession in check and now a home full of the Elderly. Not a comfortable thought.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


Are you going to collect Social Security and Medicare when you retire? The government set up both of them. What about Veteran's benefits and SSI? The government set them up too. How do you feel about people using those programs?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you going to collect Social Security and Medicare when you retire? The government set up both of them. What about Veteran's benefits and SSI? The government set them up too. How do you feel about people using those programs?


Cheeky Blighter
should she opt to refuse any of those we have plenty of people who would be happy to get a share of it and are very deserving.
Let us know lovethelake, we have a list of qualified applicants.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Personally, I never joined. Why did you? You just can't stay away can you. I believe you may have a hormone imbalance or a personality disorder. You can't seem to figure out who you are.
> God bless you dear.


Cheeky Blighter
she would love to be Ingried and does not know how to accomplish that. Many others have but she just can't climb up an other rung on the ladder. Still trying to master the first step. It is fun to see the struggle.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not say anything about who did it first. But I can say this.
> I have never posted what you and others have said on Ravelry, or posted what site to look at others words.But your side did. As I said then and am saying now Not ashamed of anything I have said.
> 
> I have never told you spelling was wrong. but you did.
> ...


Why, and God bless you. If you'll recall, I prayed for your aunt and all your family when you announced your looming loss. I said that there were some things that went beyond politics or personal differences. I still believe that. Too bad that so many of your buddies are so quick to through away the best part of what makes them human in order to score a quick point.

Yes, we shall all answer for our postings in the end. I'm sure there are things that will make me cry, but as a whole, I know my heart. Never have I tried to put myself in God's place and damn another person to Hell or celebrate someone else's alleged eternal damnation. Never have I judged and dismissed entire groups of people based on my own prejudices. Can your friends say the same?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> In true cheeky fashion you have posted stupidly. Where have I ever spoken disrespectfully of the elderly?


thumper5316
saying they should not be on-line, they should not watch (in other words) porn - you call that respecting the rights of the Elderly? You have a weird sense of right and wrong. I call that Dictatorship and totally inappropriate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - the Libs and Dems think the govt is responsible to take care of those who didn't or won't take care of themselves.
> 
> Hello Obamacare and teachers being parents to children since the parents won't or don't do their jobs!
> 
> God forbid that a Lib or Dem takes care of others or their family members from their own wealth, goodness or desire. They'll refuse and expect, even demand, the govt to do it as they are too selfish and self-absorded to do it of themselves.


And how do you support yourself and your family? That is not my business and how we on the left take care of ourselves and our families is none of your business. When you retire I assume you will not participate in any programs created by the government as from the sound of it you do not believe in such things. I'm sure you don't expect to have anything given to you or other members of your family. Correct, TM? Oh and you spelled self absorbed incorrectly. Look at your post. You are the very definition of the word, dear and yet you cannot spell it?
Oh my, how embarrassing for you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, under no circumstances will my mother be shipped off to some place where the elderly are warehoused, ignored, and given the only kind of care that hastens their death and makes the most money for the place they're trapped in. My brother and I know exactly what my mother wants and what she expects us to do. We obey and will continue to obey her wishes. It was the same when my father was dying. He and my mother were in charge of what care he got and my brother and I were expected to obey his wishes. We did. My father died on his own terms and my mother will do the same.


Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Who would see harm in some old folks getting their kicks by watching some sexual actitity? It is adult material and they are adults. When have they lost any of their rights to such entertainment? Wonder what other restrictions they have to live by. MaidInBedlam, keep your Mom at home as long as possible, places as where thumper works are ugly camps apparently. Nothing but frustration and restrictions reported from there. I find that very unhealthy. Old people have enough restrictions due to their ailments, do not need additional ones to give them grief. Has thumper taken on a job of Morality Police? Before she claimed to keep a whole profession in check and now a home full of the Elderly. Not a comfortable thought.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You, Ingried, and your Lib/Prog minions are here because all, I'll repeat, *all*, of your Liberal/Progressive groups have *failed.*
> 
> Now _that's_ good fodder for late-night comedians. :XD:


That is not true TM. You have told another fib. I am being kind because you are really having difficulty posting, dear but lying is not nice. Shame on you little TM. :thumbdown:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have asked you repeatedly to not address me, yet you do. I have manners and respond to someone who specifically addresses me. I don't claim to be a Christian, I AM one. I do not make a big deal about myself. You are no better at telling the truth than any other Lib on this thread. You lie about me repeatedly. When pressed for proof, you claim it's a waste of time to research the lies you post about me. Yet you have plenty of time to post your evil words, lies and insults.
> 
> Do not ever say I "spout the Bible" and do not understand nor practice its teachings. You and the Libs in this thread are forever insulting and speaking evil to the Christians who post in this thread. You have no authority to judge anyone, including me.
> 
> ...


Pride goeth before a fall, Dearie. And there's one hard one coming at the rate you've puffed yourself up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you don't care about my opinion, please don't respond. I care about what you say when you are unkind to people. I wouldn't care as much if you hadn't made such a big deal about what a good person you are and if you hadn't claimed to be a Christian and spouted The Bible. You give Christians a bad name because you aren't trying to be a good example for others.
> I certainly have a memory as good as yours, which may not being saying much. I am not checking to see your old posts; it's an utter waste of time. One time calling someone an "old bat" is enough. Sorry if I accused you of using it more. The funny part is that you're picking on a person who is smarter, probably better educated, and more compassionate than most of "your crew", to borrow from one of them.


Got that right, Andrea. This person is a joke and any claims to being a devout Christian are folly. This person is so self absorbed it is obvious who they worship and it certainly isn't God.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is a perfect example of how Janeway can scramble anything, including eggs. My mother and I moved to be close to my brother when the time came when my mother would need help from both of us. That time has come. I'm"broke" after I take care of bills, etc., for my mother. My brother also contributes. We are making sure that my mother doesn't find herself in the position where her savings can't cover whatever care she needs.
> 
> Travel is my favorite hobby. If I happen to inherit anything from my mother's estate, I'll travel, but it will be bittersweet. Janeway doesn't seem to be able to understand either the truth or complicated situations.


MaidInBedlam
A hearty hug to you MIB. Your caring for you Mom together with your Brother is admirable. It is not easy so see a parent become more and more fragile and slip away little by little. May you have many happy hours together and when you eventually can travel, may your days be filled with happy memories at every turn of the road. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that supporting Obamacare appears to give you an honorary doctorate?
> 
> kpg are you on Ravelry, never have seen you post. Maybe you are YarnAndCoffee


lovethelake
any more dumb stuff in store?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Personally, I never joined. Why did you? You just can't stay away can you. I believe you may have a hormone imbalance or a personality disorder. You can't seem to figure out who you are.
> God bless you dear.


Don't normally respond to you, but if you understood how this site and Rav functions, you wouldn't ask such ridiculous questions. Bless your unknowing heart.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That is not true TM. You have told another fib. I am being kind because you are really having difficulty posting, dear but lying is not nice. Shame on you little TM. :thumbdown:


In that particular case, KPG only shows ignorance and intellectual laziness. It would be the work of five minutes to do a quick search to see how many huge and successful liberal groups have been active on Ravelry since its founding years ago. Or how many conservative groups have failed, in a couple cases most embarrassingly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that supporting Obamacare appears to give you an honorary doctorate?
> 
> kpg are you on Ravelry, never have seen you post. Maybe you are YarnAndCoffee


No, I have enough to do and don't have the time to follow and post on another website. I'm also not YarnandCoffee, I've been told that is another name for damemary along with Mijae.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You, Ingried, and your Lib/Prog minions are here because all, I'll repeat, *all*, of your Liberal/Progressive groups have *failed.*
> 
> Now _that's_ good fodder for late-night comedians. :XD:


So why don't you start your own site TM? Afraid no one would show up at your party? All you are is a hanger on - one that hangs around a person, place, or institution especially for personal gain. 
That would be you dear. We have not failed and we will prevail. You are what they call "a flash in the pan" a parasite. You suck the goodness out of where ever you go and then move to a new host. Not a pretty picture, dear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Huck, under no circumstances will my mother be shipped off to some place where the elderly are warehoused, ignored, and given the only kind of care that hastens their death and makes the most money for the place they're trapped in. My brother and I know exactly what my mother wants and what she expects us to do. We obey and will continue to obey her wishes. It was the same when my father was dying. He and my mother were in charge of what care he got and my brother and I were expected to obey his wishes. We did. My father died on his own terms and my mother will do the same.


MaidInBedlam
I can think of no better way to depart than you describe.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More like, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money because I don't want to take any responsibility for myself or my own actions.


Well said TM. You certainly don't ever take any responsibility for your own actions and you have finally admitted it. I'm sure that bit of honesty from you must make you feel a little better. Purging some of that loathsomeness from one's body is good especially for someone like you. God bless you dear. There may be hope for you yet but I won't place any bets on it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That is not true TM. You have told another fib. I am being kind because you are really having difficulty posting, dear but lying is not nice. Shame on you little TM. :thumbdown:


From one who knows, huh, LillyK, ConanO'K, CheekyBlighter - the leader of three, count them, three *failed* Progressive and/or Liberal groups on this site.

A liar shall always a liar be. Bless your heart.

I sure hope you don't measure any of your success with your lies nor ignore the fact that your own family member (son) wants nothing to do with you. (Your words, not mine.)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And LCo still can't pronounce corps correctly. Why doesn't someone clue him in. Huck send him an audio e-mail. And core has nothing to do with corps FYI.


damemary said:


> Huck, Very good....and you're among the best.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Never have I judged and dismissed entire groups of people based on my own prejudices. Can your friends say the same?


Guess you missed the part in the Bible where it is told all sins are created equal. Therefore, you shouldn't judge yourself less of a sinner than any other person. You throw plenty of stones and intentionally aim to kill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Pride goeth before a fall, Dearie. And there's one hard one coming at the rate you've puffed yourself up.


I don't pay much attention to those whose goal and every attempt in life is to hurt others and utters blasphemies.

I read where you just said, "Never do I judge people ...." what a liar and hypocrite you are.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

LTL That thought never even occurs to them. The government is the solution to all their problems.


lovethelake said:


> That is the person's responsibility, not the governments. Can't you people ever do anything without government's help?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That would be you dear. We have not failed and we will prevail.


Shall I post all the links to all your failed group threads? Or would that prove to be too embarrassing even for you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well said TM. You certainly don't ever take any responsibility for your own actions and you have finally admitted it. I'm sure that bit of honesty from you must make you feel a little better. Purging some of that loathsomeness from one's body is good especially for someone like you. God bless you dear. There may be hope for you yet but I won't place any bets on it.


What a pitiful thing you are. We were making fun of the Libs and making up new party names. Maybe you'd like to join the party and crawl out of your bubble of ignorance.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - the Libs and Dems think the govt is responsible to take care of those who didn't or won't take care of themselves.
> 
> Hello Obamacare and teachers being parents to children since the parents won't or don't do their jobs!
> 
> God forbid that a Lib or Dem takes care of others or their family members from their own wealth, goodness or desire. They'll refuse and expect, even demand, the govt to do it as they are too selfish and self-absorded to do it of themselves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> In that particular case, KPG only shows ignorance and intellectual laziness. It would be the work of five minutes to do a quick search to see how many huge and successful liberal groups have been active on Ravelry since its founding years ago.


Ask me if I care. How hard is your head to not be able to grasp the fact that no one cares what you or any of the low-info, low-intellect Libs here or elsewhere have to say.

Meanwhile, in a five minute search elsewhere, I found you are the object of much criticism and the punch line of jokes. Not sure why you want to promote your poor reputation over there here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried: You are missing more than an edition of a dictionary.
> 
> Janeway, this is for you: the plural of potato has always had an "e" which I'm sure you know already.
> 
> ...


Aw, gee, whiz. I thought I was correct, but am finding out that if one of us says green the others say, no, it is blue! Go figure.

I'm not the best speller (do use spell check) or this Ipad spells it for you & sometimes puts in words it thinks you wanted instead of what you want!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The funny part is that you're picking on a person who is smarter, probably better educated, and more compassionate than most of "your crew", to borrow from one of them.


AL Thou doest protest too much.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In that particular case, KPG only shows ignorance and intellectual laziness. It would be the work of five minutes to do a quick search to see how many huge and successful liberal groups have been active on Ravelry since its founding years ago. Or how many conservative groups have failed, in a couple cases most embarrassingly.


Such as Seattle's "Oasis" where she blocked herself out & has been on a rampage ever since! Quite embarrassing!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Language integration problem, cognitive dysfunction and short term memory deficits prevail. Be patient Thumper just approach in a clinical manner.


thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So why don't you start your own site TM? Afraid no one would show up at your party? All you are is a hanger on - one that hangs around a person, place, or institution especially for personal gain.
> That would be you dear. We have not failed and we will prevail. You are what they call "a flash in the pan" a parasite. You suck the goodness out of where ever you go and then move to a new host. Not a pretty picture, dear.


This is very ugly even for you ConnanK. You only hate her because she tells the truth about Obama. So you try to insult her constantly.

If you are wanting an ugly picture my dear, look in a mirror!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


I comprehend and understand just fine. Obviously it is you who has the problem with comprehension. I think your anger supersedes everything else and it causes you to have problems communicating well with others. Poor dear.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks,Huck.It's nice to know that someone understands.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> A hearty hug to you MIB. Your caring for you Mom together with your Brother is admirable. It is not easy so see a parent become more and more fragile and slip away little by little. May you have many happy hours together and when you eventually can travel, may your days be filled with happy memories at every turn of the road. Huck


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BRAVO


lovethelake said:


> Tend to agree with you regarding foreign aid.
> 
> But lest we forget, our Constitution begins with "We the people......." Not "We the government..........." It is our money, and I would like to keep more of it through less taxes so that I can help where I see the need, not where the government does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


And taking God's name in vain? At least you don't claim to be a Christian. Good for you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a lifestyle that is promoted by the Libs. Government solutions are the least successful. But they sure do create a big bureaucracy for the politicians.


Lukelucy said:


> Right on thumper. Why should people be compensated? Thinking that you should be is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Take, take, take. It makes me sick to hear that people believe that.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

But if she's so smart why does she find it necessary to speak of it. Says the opposite to me. I haven't seen the intellectual discourse but will search for it in future posts.


thumper5316 said:


> Huck, you're another stupid one. I have told no lies and have been very clear about what I do. You and the other stupid one, cheeky, don't seem to be able to read anything with any clarity or take warped pleasure in twisting what is said.
> 
> Alcameron, I'd much rather discuss things with you. At least you are able to discuss things head on without the persistent childish behavior exhibited by some of the other libs here. I, for one, appreciate your honesty and true intellectual discourse.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And lucky for us that it isn't.


thumper5316 said:


> Too bad for you that it's not constitutionally supported.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Who would see harm in some old folks getting their kicks by watching some sexual actitity? It is adult material and they are adults. When have they lost any of their rights to such entertainment? Wonder what other restrictions they have to live by. MaidInBedlam, keep your Mom at home as long as possible, places as where thumper works are ugly camps apparently. Nothing but frustration and restrictions reported from there. I find that very unhealthy. Old people have enough restrictions due to their ailments, do not need additional ones to give them grief. Has thumper taken on a job of Morality Police? Before she claimed to keep a whole profession in check and now a home full of the Elderly. Not a comfortable thought.


Huck, are you saying porn is entertainment? Evidently, it is still a crime to have it on your computer especially the ones with children. People are arrested daily in the city where I live & at the library, they will take away your card--forever!

Nursing home residents should not watch such garbage. I have not seen any of it, but people have told me that most of it has violence against women in those films. They are made in secret in this city & a bust resulted in many arrests & some people tested positive for Aids & HIV! They were not using protection according to the news.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you are stupid. LTC facilities do have computers and I never said I had direct care of the residents. What is with you people where you can't comprehend what people post?


So why are you making nasty comments concerning people going to pornographic sites? If people look at things like that what business is it of yours? I certainly wouldn't want my loved one in any facility where a creepy person like you work even if it is just a desk job. You don't seem to have any respect for these people. Someday your kids may have to put you in such a place. Would you like people who work there to talk about you like that. You seem to really enjoy talking about perverted things. That is pretty creepy. Oh and in case you didn't know it where you live is a hick town. It does suit someone like you with your viciousness and dog fighting. Does the SPCA know about you?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, how about you try to answer my earlier question? In case you forgot, it was "Tell me, how much money is it worth to give a homeless person a sandwich?" Since you rate what others do for each other in terms of the monetary value alone, you ought to have a ready anser to such a simple question.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And our kids and grands wouldn't be able to take care of all of them.


soloweygirl said:


> Way to many of you if you look at the statistics.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And taking God's name in vain? At least you don't claim to be a Christian. Good for you.


Connan'OK, Seattle used God's name in nearly every post after she blocked herself out of Oasis so why didn't you chew her out?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Aw, gee, whiz. I thought I was correct, but am finding out that if one of us says green the others say, no, it is blue! Go figure.
> 
> I'm not the best speller (do use spell check) or this Ipad spells it for you & sometimes puts in words it thinks you wanted instead of what you want!


Jane, the point is you can find uses of the word spelled potatoe as recently as the 1990's in the New York Times.

Don't beat yourself up with anything the wackos in this thread tell you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW there are a lot of "old bats". Never heard that one but DO like it.


knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: The expression "old bat" or "nutty old bat" is not a direct reference to one's age. I'm surprised you don't understand the expression nor the context in which I used it.
> 
> Here's the definition:
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Language integration problem, cognitive dysfunction and short term memory deficits prevail. Be patient Thumper just approach in a clinical manner.


 :XD: omg ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG how about you try to answer my earlier question? In case you forgot, it was "Tell me, how much money is it worth to give a homeless person a sandwich?" Since you rate what others do for each other in terms of the monetary value alone, you ought to have a ready anser to such a simple question.


It is you, not I, with short term memory loss SeattleSoul.


MaidInBedlam said:


> knitpresentgifts:
> How I pray that I, MaidInBedlam, will be ignored by you and your ilk, yet you fail to ignore me.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB You've obviously never volunteered or been to one of these facilities or you would not be asking the questions or expressing your displeasure. If you weren't serious I would find you amusing.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you only doing your IT work at a senior care facility or are you directly caring for the people at the facility? I hope that you are only doing IT work as you speak very disrespectfully about these people. How would you know about them going to porn sites? Is that part of your IT responsibility too? I sure pray that you have no personal interaction with them. I don't think you would be well suited to work with anyone where one would need compassion and understanding. God bless you dear. I hope you can let go of all your pent up anger and hostility. It isn't good for anyone to feel that way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And how do you support yourself and your family? That is not my business and how we on the left take care of ourselves and our families is none of your business. When you retire I assume you will not participate in any programs created by the government as from the sound of it you do not believe in such things. I'm sure you don't expect to have anything given to you or other members of your family. Correct, TM? Oh and you spelled self absorbed incorrectly. Look at your post. You are the very definition of the word, dear and yet you cannot spell it?
> Oh my, how embarrassing for you.


I do not know KGP, but it sounds as if she is very well adjusted in the Monet department--are you ConnanK?

I'm sure it is just a typo & are you saying you don't ever make a typo? The spelling police will have to watch out for you.

Don't you have anything better to do than constantly pick, pick, pick on people?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> WOW there are a lot of "old bats". Never heard that one but DO like it.


You should then use it; plenty of appropriate chances in this thread alone. :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's MaidInBedlam to you, since I changed my user name from SeattleSoul to MIB. Of course I, as an individual, want to be ignored by you.My question would give you an opportunity to educate a wider audience so I asked it. Please, educate us all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's MaidInBedlam to you, since I changed my user name from SeattleSoul to MIB. Of course I, as an individual, want to be ignored by you.My question would give you an opportunity to educate a wider audience so I asked it. Please, educate us all.


Sure, SeattleSoul/Welcome Table, when you treat me with respect and address me by my proper name, I'll can lower my standards and converse with even you. Otherwise, I'll continue to ignore all the posts by the many ID's which are you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So what is wrong with caring for others and not wanting others to be hurt. You claim to be a Catholic. What does the Catholic church say about taking care of others. I'm sure there are some rules about that. Is your political belief now trumping your religious belief? Maybe you are confused dear. I don't think your political beliefs are going to get you into heaven. Do you?


No what I think all the effort you put into your fake attempt at kindness, has drained your grey cell reserves. Catholics don't have rules, rules are for governments. Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day, but teach him to fish and he will be fed forever. That is taking care of others, giving them the time and skills to do for themselves. Throwing money at people teaches them nothing.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Ever hear of separation of church and state? The churches, synagogue, temples, etc all do a better job of helping others than the government could ever think of doing. Also individuals and groups. Government is least effective way to help others.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> So what is wrong with caring for others and not wanting others to be hurt. You claim to be a Catholic. What does the Catholic church say about taking care of others. I'm sure there are some rules about that. Is your political belief now trumping your religious belief? Maybe you are confused dear. I don't think your political beliefs are going to get you into heaven. Do you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have asked you repeatedly to not address me, yet you do. I have manners and respond to someone who specifically addresses me. I don't claim to be a Christian, I AM one. I do not make a big deal about myself. You are no better at telling the truth than any other Lib on this thread. You lie about me repeatedly. When pressed for proof, you claim it's a waste of time to research the lies you post about me. Yet you have plenty of time to post your evil words, lies and insults.
> 
> Do not ever say I "spout the Bible" and do not understand nor practice its teachings. You and the Libs in this thread are forever insulting and speaking evil to the Christians who post in this thread. You have no authority to judge anyone, including me.
> 
> ...


Poor poor TM and your Napoleon complex. You are a Christian in name only and certainly do not practice your religion based on what you post here. You give your Christian friends out here a bad name by your conduct. You are everything that a Christian is not supposed to be. Now you are so enraged because someone has dared to call you on your unchristian like behavior. You are the one who tells lies all the time. You tell them so often that you have become caught in your own trap and so you have to shout out you are innocent. There is only one I AM and that is God and yet you refer to yourself as God like. Isn't that breaking the first commandment? I believe lying is another one isn't it? You are the evil one and not any of the Ladies on the Left are ever as awful as you are. Intelligent, you are sadly lacking in that area too. You are so sick you even had to go to Ravelry and harass people over there by posting on the Oasis site. But someone as boastful and full of themselves as you are deceived yourself into thinking you did not need to be educated. Do you ever examine your own words and actions? You are really lacking in any goodness. To you, you are everything aren't you? Then you say you are wise? There is no wisdom in anything you say just a fool shouting, "look at me, look at me!"
So sad you have to carry on like you do for attention. You are so envious of the Ladies on the Left. Why else would you follow us as you do?

Education, the truth, intelligence and wisdom from the good Ladies of the Liberal Left will beat your ignorance, lies, stupidity and foolishness every time TM. You are the biggest fool of all, just a silly court jester that everyone laughs at and ridicules.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you going to collect Social Security and Medicare when you retire? The government set up both of them. What about Veteran's benefits and SSI? The government set them up too. How do you feel about people using those programs?


SS. not getting any return on my investment, lost money. Would have been better off being able to invest that money, and I would be financially better. It was to be a lock box saving account for us, but that is a promise broken.

With Obamacare, Medicare is destroyed. No to VA benefits, and no to SSI. Pay for my own health insurance, dental insurance, glasses and prescriptions. I live within my means, which is harder and harder every month. Am proud that I do not have to rely on government programs, that hot dogs for dinner is just fine for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SS. not getting any return on my investment, lost money. Would have been better off being able to invest that money, and I would be financially better. It was to be a lock box saving account for us, but that is a promise broken.
> 
> With Obamacare, Medicare is destroyed. No to VA benefits, and no to SSI. Pay for my own health insurance, dental insurance, glasses and prescriptions. I live within my means, which is harder and harder every month. Am proud that I do not have to rely on government programs, that hot dogs for dinner is just fine for me.


Lovethelake,

Our standard of living is going to the dogs because of Obama. Many reasons why. It is the takers that like him. Anything anyone says won't matter because they are on the take and they like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Another example of your jumping to your own conclusion without any thought. Try to avoid one-dimensional thinking. Aim for four or more dimensions of thought and space. It will blow your mind. You can do it.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> So true, Andrea. Their words are hollow and meaningless. It is a terrible thing to use the Bible in this way. Who cares how many passages you can quote if you don't put what you say you believe into being a better human being. I don't see many of them being comforted by the words of the Bible as they just seem to want to lash out at others and say some very mean spirited things. It is too bad for them that they don't practice what they preach. All would be much happier and better for it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jane, the point is you can find uses of the word spelled potatoe as recently as the 1990's in the New York Times.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up with anything the wackos in this thread tell you.


Should we also find the word programme offensive?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jane, the point is you can find uses of the word spelled potatoe as recently as the 1990's in the New York Times.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up with anything the wackos in this thread tell you.


knitpresentgifts
you find Potatoe as recently as today, will find it tomorrow and for a long time to come. Look around you, misspelling is everywhere sorry to say. That still does not make it right, Potato Head. When in doubt, Dictionaries should become your guide not some ill educated person's Restaurant review or some-one still in the process of learning English while running a Restaurant. 
Wow you are dumb.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SS. not getting any return on my investment, lost money. Would have been better off being able to invest that money, and I would be financially better. It was to be a lock box saving account for us, but that is a promise broken.
> 
> With Obamacare, Medicare is destroyed. No to VA benefits, and no to SSI. Pay for my own health insurance, dental insurance, glasses and prescriptions. I live within my means, which is harder and harder every month. Am proud that I do not have to rely on government programs, that hot dogs for dinner is just fine for me.


So you didn't work then and not collecting and Social Security or Medicare? Will you when you retire? You didn't answer the question, just danced around it. Must be hiding something.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So you didn't work then and not collecting and Social Security or Medicare? Will you when you retire? You didn't answer the question, just danced around it. Must be hiding something.


nope


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Who compensates a stay at home parent for raising a child?


They are not the same thing Thumper but I am not surprised you cannot see the difference which is very obvious or at least it should be.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I think it comes more from they feel the government should compensate them.


Who is the "they" you are speaking of? Do you know everyone and what their motives are?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And that is what is wrong with the US. Take, take, take.


You would know lukelucy. Don't you get SS and Medicare?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


Probably not. But, she does not deserve coverage.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Huck's answer ought to be good for this one.


Whatever her reply it certainly will be much better than anything you have to say.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More like, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money, I'm entitled to another person's money because I don't want to take any responsibility for myself or my own actions.


Now you are repeating yourself? Having a bad day dear? Who are the entitled that you speak of that are taking other's money? Do you have their names and addresses?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


knitpesentgifts
Wow, you belong to any Religion? Must be the Church of Satan. What a dark chamber you reside in.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are not the same thing Thumper but I am not surprised you cannot see the difference which is very obvious or at least it should be.


Then one could conclude, if you could afford childcare when you worked, you should be able to afford adult-care for your parent when you are working.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Huck, you're another stupid one. I have told no lies and have been very clear about what I do. You and the other stupid one, cheeky, don't seem to be able to read anything with any clarity or take warped pleasure in twisting what is said.
> 
> Alcameron, I'd much rather discuss things with you. At least you are able to discuss things head on without the persistent childish behavior exhibited by some of the other libs here. I, for one, appreciate your honesty and true intellectual discourse.


Warped? That would be you, thumper. Warped and perverted. you have very poor communication skills dear. Blame yourself not others. Too much time spent alone on the computer has done things to your brain may be one thing that has caused you to be so charming.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: The expression "old bat" or "nutty old bat" is not a direct reference to one's age. I'm surprised you don't understand the expression nor the context in which I used it.
> 
> Here's the definition:
> 
> ...


TM you are too funny. Is your picture in the dictionary along with this definition? Sounds just like you doesn't it dear?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We paid for ss and medicare. If I had invested the money the government TOOK I would have had a larger portfolio and could have withdrawn 2-3 times as much a year without touching my principle. In addition I could pass the principle to my children. And I also paid for Medicare. Vet benefits are also earned by the brave women and men of our country and NO ONE should even raise the question as you did. And I believe all these programs could be better served in the private sector.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you going to collect Social Security and Medicare when you retire? The government set up both of them. What about Veteran's benefits and SSI? The government set them up too. How do you feel about people using those programs?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now you are repeating yourself? Having a bad day dear? Who are the entitled that you speak of that are taking other's money? Do you have their names and addresses?


Cheeky Blighter
KPG is having a bad day every day and getting bader.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Last time I saw her she was taking the elevator. She is so high up you can't even see her from your ladder.


Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> she would love to be Ingried and does not know how to accomplish that. Many others have but she just can't climb up an other rung on the ladder. Still trying to master the first step. It is fun to see the struggle.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> it is the "gimme, gimme, gimme" party GGG ?
> Or is it the "take, take, take" party TTT ?
> Or "mine, not yours" MNY ?
> 
> Just trying for transparency


You are the one who has no transparency. So are you collecting SS, not working or not entitled to it? For one who wants full disclosure you are sure trying to hide something. Freedom is right about you. I think you are one of the GGG,TTT,MNY people aren't you? You are one of the dreaded them and you don't want your friends to know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> We paid for ss and medicare. If I had invested the money the government TOOK I would have had a larger portfolio and could have withdrawn 2-3 times as much a year without touching my principle. In addition I could pass the principle to my children. And I also paid for Medicare. Vet benefits are also earned by the brave women and men of our country and NO ONE should even raise the question as you did. And I believe all these programs could be better served in the private sector.


RUKnitting
RU kidding? Private sector? You would trust those Thieves?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Who would see harm in some old folks getting their kicks by watching some sexual actitity? It is adult material and they are adults. When have they lost any of their rights to such entertainment? Wonder what other restrictions they have to live by. MaidInBedlam, keep your Mom at home as long as possible, places as where thumper works are ugly camps apparently. Nothing but frustration and restrictions reported from there. I find that very unhealthy. Old people have enough restrictions due to their ailments, do not need additional ones to give them grief. Has thumper taken on a job of Morality Police? Before she claimed to keep a whole profession in check and now a home full of the Elderly. Not a comfortable thought.


No, it creates a hostile working environment and also doesn't look good to visitors. We are talking about public computers that the facility provides for their use. Not ones in a residents room.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> TM you are too funny. Is your picture in the dictionary along with this definition? Sounds just like you doesn't it dear?


Cheeky Blighter
A perfect fit I declare.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that supporting Obamacare appears to give you an honorary doctorate?
> 
> kpg are you on Ravelry, never have seen you post. Maybe you are YarnAndCoffee


If you haven't seen TM over on Ravelry you are either lying or you haven't looked. 
So you got an honorary doctorate for supporting Obamacare lakelady? Good for you, dear. What else are you keeping from us or should I ask Freedom?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


Gross stupidity is not a mental illness as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Warped? That would be you, thumper. Warped and perverted. you have very poor communication skills dear. Blame yourself not others. Too much time spent alone on the computer has done things to your brain may be one thing that has caused you to be so charming.


ConnanK, what makes you think you are so intelligent! All you do is run your hateful mouth & make fun of people. Did you even finish high or did you drop out as Seattle did?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are not the same thing Thumper but I am not surprised you cannot see the difference which is very obvious or at least it should be.


In your delusional world I'm sure it is obvious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If you haven't seen TM over on Ravelry you are either lying or you haven't looked.
> So you got an honorary doctorate for supporting Obamacare lakelady? Good for you, dear. What else are you keeping from us or should I ask Freedom?


Wishful thinking as Freedom does not know our Queen so stop that nonsense as she/he/it/they has been reading her posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it creates a hostile working environment and also doesn't look good to visitors. We are talking about public computers that the facility provides for their use. Not ones in a residents room.


thumper5316
Oh I get it, you got to make it all picture perfect to lasso them in and then you dictate what they can and cannot do. Are you herding all people together and make them behave by your rules? Should you not accomodate a number of outlooks on live and provide different areas for it? I know, I know, you are running a business there not a pleasant place for the elderly to reside. Capitalism at its finest. People's needs come last. Perhaps we should rethink Obamacare and accept to die sooner to escape such imprisonment. You would have to change jobs again, sorry. Support Obamacare that keeps you employed and the facility going strong.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wishful thinking as Freedom does not know our Queen so stop that nonsense as she/he/it/they has been reading her posts.


Janeway
oh to your Queen's dismay, FreedomFries knows her and quite well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are the one who has no transparency. So are you collecting SS, not working or not entitled to it? For one who wants full disclosure you are sure trying to hide something. Freedom is right about you. I think you are one of the GGG,TTT,MNY people aren't you? You are one of the dreaded them and you don't want your friends to know.


Are you collecting SS & Medicare?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't normally respond to you, but if you understood how this site and Rav functions, you wouldn't ask such ridiculous questions. Bless your unknowing heart.


I wish I had a dollar for every time you have told me you don't normally respond to me or any of the other Ladies on the Left. You , whatever you are know you were over on Ravelry along with lakelady ad several others form the right. I know that to be a fact. You just can't control yourself and you were on Oasis.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> oh to your Queen's dismay, FreedomFries knows her and quite well.


I beg to differ as Freedom does not know anyone on KP. He/she just wants people to think it is a fact! Freedom is a harasser nothing else!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time you have told me you don't normally respond to me or any of the other Ladies on the Left. You , whatever you are know you were over on Ravelry along with lakelady ad several others form the right. I know that to be a fact. You just can't control yourself and you were on Oasis.


Oh, let me tell, I know, I know who was on Oasis & it wasn't KGP! I'm laughing my head off as it is sooooooo funny!

Grammar police where are you when I need you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In that particular case, KPG only shows ignorance and intellectual laziness. It would be the work of five minutes to do a quick search to see how many huge and successful liberal groups have been active on Ravelry since its founding years ago. Or how many conservative groups have failed, in a couple cases most embarrassingly.


Got that right Freedom. Have to remember it's just like Bush kept us safe from terrorism beginning the day after 9/11. They are frequently trying to hide their embarrassing ways and deeds. Lakelady is like that too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I have enough to do and don't have the time to follow and post on another website. I'm also not YarnandCoffee, I've been told that is another name for damemary along with Mijae.


You scurried back to KP after you did your dirty work on Ravelry. So typical of you, dear. Totally, predictable and boring.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I can think of no better way to depart than you describe.


I so agree. You are doing right by your family and don't owe anyone any explanations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> ConnanK, what makes you think you are so intelligent! All you do is run your hateful mouth & make fun of people. Did you even finish high or did you drop out as Seattle did?


Janeway
may I inform you and your peers that MIB not only finished High School she is degreed much beyond that. Much degreed may I add. And this is not the only lie you are spreading about her but we may touch on the others in due time. You see, we are not as eager to jump as quickly as you. Patience is a virtue you seem to be lacking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


Not sure, but a lady who knows about Obocare told me people were in for a shock when it became in full force. The lefties won't be so proud of Obo--they will be cursing him!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Oh I get it, you got to make it all picture perfect to lasso them in and then you dictate what they can and cannot do. Are you herding all people together and make them behave by your rules? Should you not accomodate a number of outlooks on live and provide different areas for it? I know, I know, you are running a business there not a pleasant place for the elderly to reside. Capitalism at its finest. People's needs come last. Perhaps we should rethink Obamacare and accept to die sooner to escape such imprisonment.


What drugs are you on?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> may I inform you and your peers that MIB not only finished High School she is degreed much beyond that. Much degreed may I add. And this is not the only lie you are spreading about her but we will touch on the others in due time. You see, we are not as eager as you to jump before we check.


Thanks but I don't believe she has a degree as she has fooled you as she has tried to fool others. I'll bet there isn't a higher education school that has her name as an alum. She cannot provide proof!

Who is MIB? I'm talking about ConnanK!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ as Freedom does not know anyone on KP. He/she just wants people to think it is a fact! Freedom is a harasser nothing else!


Janeway
Oh how much you two wish it was true. Unfortunately, FF knows her very well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Oh how much you two wish it was true. Unfortunately, FF knows her very well.


Sorry, but she is lying to you as she does not know her. LTL ask her to prove it but Freedom could not! Now, who is wrong?

I know this for sure so won't argue with you over Freedom as not worth my effort!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And you did not punctuate your paragraph of sentences correctly. Oh my, how embarrassing is that?


Cheeky Blighter said:


> And how do you support yourself and your family? That is not my business and how we on the left take care of ourselves and our families is none of your business. When you retire I assume you will not participate in any programs created by the government as from the sound of it you do not believe in such things. I'm sure you don't expect to have anything given to you or other members of your family. Correct, TM? Oh and you spelled self absorbed incorrectly. Look at your post. You are the very definition of the word, dear and yet you cannot spell it?
> Oh my, how embarrassing for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time you have told me you don't normally respond to me or any of the other Ladies on the Left. You , whatever you are know you were over on Ravelry along with lakelady ad several others form the right. I know that to be a fact. You just can't control yourself and you were on Oasis.


Cheeky Blighter
of course they all go over there trying to help KPG to find me. I must have great disguising skills.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Then one could conclude, if you could afford childcare when you worked, you should be able to afford adult-care for your parent when you are working.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess you missed the part in the Bible where it is told all sins are created equal. Therefore, you shouldn't judge yourself less of a sinner than any other person. You throw plenty of stones and intentionally aim to kill.


Oh now that you are confronted you change personalities? Who are you now? Where did the big boastful person go?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wishful thinking as Freedom does not know our Queen so stop that nonsense as she/he/it/they has been reading her posts.


Actually, I do. And did, long before I ever came here. Why do you think first told me about KP?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't pay much attention to those whose goal and every attempt in life is to hurt others and utters blasphemies.
> 
> I read where you just said, "Never do I judge people ...." what a liar and hypocrite you are.


So who are we dealing with now? Can't hold you own anymore. Maybe you should go back and read your earlier posts from today. not the same person at all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - the Libs and Dems think the govt is responsible to take care of those who didn't or won't take care of themselves.
> 
> Hello Obamacare and teachers being parents to children since the parents won't or don't do their jobs!
> 
> God forbid that a Lib or Dem takes care of others or their family members from their own wealth, goodness or desire. They'll refuse and expect, even demand, the govt to do it as they are too selfish and self-absorded to do it of themselves.


Oh my, that has to be the biggest load of crap you have dumped yet! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What drugs are you on?


thumper
my Drug is wide open eyes and keen ears. I exposed some not so secret secrets, didn't I. Well, the public is not as ill informed as you hope. We know the game quite well and as your competition grows tremendously we need to keep on our toes to stay abreast.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't pay much attention to those whose goal and every attempt in life is to hurt others and utters blasphemies.
> 
> I read where you just said, "Never do I judge people ...." what a liar and hypocrite you are.


Please read your earlier posts. If it's not you then who is it. A whole different person? Are you taking turns?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> From one who knows, huh, LillyK, ConanO'K, CheekyBlighter - the leader of three, count them, three *failed* Progressive and/or Liberal groups on this site.
> 
> A liar shall always a liar be. Bless your heart.
> 
> I sure hope you don't measure any of your success with your lies nor ignore the fact that your own family member (son) wants nothing to do with you. (Your words, not mine.)


How disgusting you are to post something like this. 
You are right about yourself, Cherf. A liar will always be a liar and you have the longest nose in your group, ass


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So who are we dealing with now? Can't hold you own anymore. Maybe you should go back and read your earlier posts from today. not the same person at all.


We all new she was crazy to begin with, Cheeky. A crazy, lying, pompous ass!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: The expression "old bat" or "nutty old bat" is not a direct reference to one's age. I'm surprised you don't understand the expression nor the context in which I used it.
> 
> Here's the definition:
> 
> ...


Well, now, that's a description that fits you to a tee!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but I don't believe she has a degree as she has fooled you as she has tried to fool others. I'll bet there isn't a higher education school that has her name as an alum. She cannot provide proof!
> 
> Who is MIB? I'm talking about ConnanK!


Janeway
forgot this quickly? You have problems.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, are you saying porn is entertainment? Evidently, it is still a crime to have it on your computer especially the ones with children. People are arrested daily in the city where I live & at the library, they will take away your card--forever!
> 
> Nursing home residents should not watch such garbage. I have not seen any of it, but people have told me that most of it has violence against women in those films. They are made in secret in this city & a bust resulted in many arrests & some people tested positive for Aids & HIV! They were not using protection according to the news.


For not being interested you sure know all the perverted details don't you? I think that is pretty sick on your part.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Actually, I do. And did, long before I ever came here. Why do you think first told me about KP?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Punctuation error. Aren't you embarrassed?


Cheeky Blighter said:


> So why are you making nasty comments concerning people going to pornographic sites? If people look at things like that what business is it of yours? I certainly wouldn't want my loved one in any facility where a creepy person like you work even if it is just a desk job. You don't seem to have any respect for these people. Someday your kids may have to put you in such a place. Would you like people who work there to talk about you like that. You seem to really enjoy talking about perverted things. That is pretty creepy. Oh and in case you didn't know it where you live is a hick town. It does suit someone like you with your viciousness and dog fighting. Does the SPCA know about you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, how about you try to answer my earlier question? In case you forgot, it was "Tell me, how much money is it worth to give a homeless person a sandwich?" Since you rate what others do for each other in terms of the monetary value alone, you ought to have a ready anser to such a simple question.


You sure have her pegged, MaidInBedlam. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What she really means Lukelucy is that she is unable to support or defend her opinion so puts the false blame on me. Whatever; I can take it. The truth sucks for everyone living under this Administration regardless of party or lack thereof.


Oh, for God's sake, ZIP IT!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but I don't believe she has a degree as she has fooled you as she has tried to fool others. I'll bet there isn't a higher education school that has her name as an alum. She cannot provide proof!
> 
> Who is MIB? I'm talking about ConnanK!


Janeway
try not to wiggle out of false statements you made. I do my homework.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You, Ingried, and your Lib/Prog minions are here because all, I'll repeat, *all*, of your Liberal/Progressive groups have *failed.*
> 
> Now _that's_ good fodder for late-night comedians. :XD:


No, Cherf, it is you that have failed. You always have and you always will. Um, minions? I laugh at you!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> I wonder how many times that old opinion piece will be posted/re-posted/re-re-posted etc here in an attempt to make it seem new and relevant.


About as many times as Benghazi has been mentioned.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my, that has to be the biggest load of crap you have dumped yet! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Bratty Patty
I said before, she is so full of stuff that the Honey Wagon must be dispatched to clean her out.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken. And never underestimate the ability of anyone among us to learn how to be self-sufficient and free from government handouts. You'd be surprised by the American spirit when expectations are raised.


lovethelake said:


> No what I think all the effort you put into your fake attempt at kindness, has drained your grey cell reserves. Catholics don't have rules, rules are for governments. Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day, but teach him to fish and he will be fed forever. That is taking care of others, giving them the time and skills to do for themselves. Throwing money at people teaches them nothing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Please read your earlier posts. If it's not you then who is it. A whole different person? Are you taking turns?


Cheeky Blighter
she is getting so confused, perhaps we should go easy on her. But then, most times the devil makes her do it, he seems to be her church and we don't like devil, do we.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I said before, she is so full of stuff that the Honey Wagon must be dispatched to clean her out.


You got that right Huck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> she is getting so confused, perhaps we should go easy on her. But then, most times the devil makes her do it, he seems to be her church and we on't like devil, do we.


Well that explains that burning sulphuric odor in here!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Check with Thumper.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> About as many times as Benghazi has been mentioned.


LOL Medusa!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Check with Thumper.


I wouldn't check with thumper for anything. You really can't ask the mentally ill to clarify anything. Besides thumper feels that nobody can comprehend what she says. Most of the time that's true. She' s just a boastful, condescending, sour, bitter, old bat who hides behind her computer all day and night. Must be so sad to have that as her only friend. That's the only thing she can't call stupid, but I'll bet she does anyway...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Truer words were never spoken. And never underestimate the ability of anyone among us to learn how to be self-sufficient and free from government handouts. You'd be surprised by the American spirit when expectations are raised.


thumper
you are becoming unemployed, RUKnitting is teaching all of your Residents to become self-sufficient and I guess Newt will have High Schoolers clean the School Toilets. What a pleasant place our Nation would become with Cons. in charge. Talk about Hell; won't need to travel too far under their Regime to get there. Have to admit there are some really ugly Americans among us. Glad that they will remain a minority for a long time, perhaps forever.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you are becoming unemployed, RUKnitting is teaching all of your Residents to become self-sufficient and I guess Newt will have High Schoolers clean the School Toilets. What a pleasant place our Nation would become with Cons. in charge. Talk about Hell; won't need to travel too far under their Regime to get there. Have to admit there are some really ugly Americans among us. Glad that they will remain a minority for a long time, perhaps forever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I would trust the private sector more than our government. And my money would be worth a lot more than it is in ss. For sure. If you invest, run a little test and compare. You'll see I know what I'm talking about.


Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> RU kidding? Private sector? You would trust those Thieves?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't entrust Wall Street with my money.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Spelling error. Aren't you embarrassed.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time you have told me you don't normally respond to me or any of the other Ladies on the Left. You , whatever you are know you were over on Ravelry along with lakelady ad several others form the right. I know that to be a fact. You just can't control yourself and you were on Oasis.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB You've obviously never volunteered or been to one of these facilities or you would not be asking the questions or expressing your displeasure. If you weren't serious I would find you amusing.


You would be wrong then because a close member of my family was in a nursing home. I also volunteered at another facility. Fortunately, my relative was in a facility where all the people there were treated with great dignity and respect. Several had dementia as well as other problems and if you are familiar with that you will know it is very difficult to deal with for family and staff but if anyone behaved inappropriately the staff was very professional and knew how to handle shall we say difficult situations. I did not see any kindness or compassion from thumper in her attitude towards the people where she worked. She says she wasn't a caretaker and thank goodness she wasn't. Why would she care or know what these people did on the computers? I would understand helping the residents use them and maintaining them but you seem to be saying these people don't deserve good and compassionate care or respect. If I am wrong about what you said then please let me know. I don't see that anything I said is funny and it wasn't meant to be.This is not a humorous topic.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sure, SeattleSoul/Welcome Table, when you treat me with respect and address me by my proper name, I'll can lower my standards and converse with even you. Otherwise, I'll continue to ignore all the posts by the many ID's which are you.


Is this how you please, God? You are a phony and a fraud and a very lowlife creature. You are giving Christians a bad name by your conduct.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No what I think all the effort you put into your fake attempt at kindness, has drained your grey cell reserves. Catholics don't have rules, rules are for governments. Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day, but teach him to fish and he will be fed forever. That is taking care of others, giving them the time and skills to do for themselves. Throwing money at people teaches them nothing.


And being a self serving member of the right has made you a person who can quote the rules of the church that I was raised in and obviously you do not live the "truths" of the Catholic church. You are a big phony just like KPG and all it's alter egos. You practice the GOP religion, not God's


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, LTL, I disagree. Teach a man to fish and he'll be out on the lake all day drinking beer!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And being a self serving member of the right has made you a person who can quote the rules of the church that I was raised in and obviously you do not live the "truths" of the Catholic church. You are a big phony just like KPG and all it's alter egos. You practice the GOP religion, not God's


Seems to me that they have created a GOP religion, Cheeky. They make up the rules as they go.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouldn't entrust Wall Street with my money.[/quote
> 
> But that is somewhat your choice. But if you have a Money Market Account, 401K, pension funds, credit union accounts..... you are invested in Wall Street.
> 
> Personally I would entrust a local financial planner with my money,than the money managers in DC trying to grow the empty lock box money for SS ( How do you invest and therefore increase the number zero?). That should be my choice. A choice to put some of my retirement money into money growth funds of my choice, or leave it to the government to grow my retirement fund. I would even find it appropriate if only a portion of my SS taxes could be under my control.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry, LTL, I disagree. Teach a man to fish and he'll be out on the lake all day drinking beer!


BrattyPatty
I always thought that fishing meant getting drunk. Been at a fishing lake lately? Solid food is a no, no, they are on a liquid diet and Fish are something to lie about.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Another jump to a conclusion due to limited insight. Why would you characterize Americans you know not in such a way? That is a big problem with you libs........ you chose to underestimate the American spirit and prefer to keep them down. A brain and motivation are terrible things to waste. Unfortunately there is no intellectual exchange here and so no attempt to solve societal problems. Surely you know the wonderful feeling that accomplishments bring.


Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you are becoming unemployed, RUKnitting is teaching all of your Residents to become self-sufficient and I guess Newt will have High Schoolers clean the School Toilets. What a pleasant place our Nation would become with Cons. in charge. Talk about Hell; won't need to travel too far under their Regime to get there. Have to admit there are some really ugly Americans among us. Glad that they will remain a minority for a long time, perhaps forever.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't entrust Wall Street with my money.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Ever hear of separation of church and state? The churches, synagogue, temples, etc all do a better job of helping others than the government could ever think of doing. Also individuals and groups. Government is least effective way to help others.


What has this got to do with separation of church and state? I think it is wonderful that religious groups help people in need. That is what they are supposed to do. If you believe that they can do it all alone I think you are mistaken and I do not have a problem with my tax money helping out those who need it. I would rather spend it there and on other good things that benefit we the people not we the corporations and the rich.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I always thought that fishing meant getting drunk. Been at a fishing lake lately? Solid food is a no, no, they are on a liquid diet and Fish are something to lie about.


Just got home from the lake, Huck! The men did their fishing, and the ladies did our shopping, kayaking, and some drinking....which made the fish stories even more hilarious than ever!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does anyone know if Cheeky Blighter's mental illness will be covered under Obamacare?


I'm covered. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry, LTL, I disagree. Teach a man to fish and he'll be out on the lake all day drinking beer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Another example of your jumping to your own conclusion without any thought. Try to avoid one-dimensional thinking. Aim for four or more dimensions of thought and space. It will blow your mind. You can do it.


I am not jumping to any conclusions. I just see how people post and interact. Talk about jumping to conclusions, you are very good at it. Running your mouth when you don't have a clue what
you are doing. Most unkind. I expected more from you than that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Another jump to a conclusion due to limited insight. Why would you characterize Americans you know not in such a way? That is a big problem with you libs........ you chose to underestimate the American spirit and prefer to keep them down. A brain and motivation are terrible things to waste. Unfortunately there is no intellectual exchange here and so no attempt to solve societal problems. Surely you know the wonderful feeling that accomplishments bring.


RUKnitting
I happen to live in the real world and what that one needs is for all people to have a chance to get a decent paying job of their choosing. What we are doing right now is putting young people into debt for years to come to get an education with no jobs in sight. That is a problem to solve but the Republicans in Congress have no interest in doing so. We have an infrastructure worse than many 3rd world countries but the Republican won't move to remedy that situation. Wouldn't it be lovely if one of them would drive into a Sinkhole or a Bridge would collapse with only some of them on it? Sounds horrible doesn't it but since it happens to our Citizens, why not to the politicians. Only such events might move them to get busy and work for their pay, our money.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> nope


So you are living off someone else's money then. Good for you. Didn't have to work for it like most people do. My aren't we living large. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wouldn't it have been nice to have made that decision yourself?Believe me it is not difficult to outperform ss. Even in a down market.


BrattyPatty said:


> Ah, my investment practices will remain secret, but rest assured that they are legal. LTL, our SS taxes have paid the retiring generation before us as it has worked that way from the start, so what say could you possibly have?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Probably not. But, she does not deserve coverage.


That's not nice to say lukelucy. What would you do if someone took your benefits away?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That's not nice to say lukelucy. What would you do if someone took your benefits away?


I can only guess........................


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That's not nice to say lukelucy. What would you do if someone took your benefits away?


CheekyBlighter
we don't really expect anything but the ugliest behavior from her, do we. That is why she is one of the loneliest people on this Earth. She isn't just this hateful to us here, that is her constant companion. How sad if someone would wind up with a sister or mother like her. That would be dreadful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wouldn't it have been nice to have made that decision yourself?Believe me it is not difficult to outperform ss. Even in a down market.


If SS were privatized as Pres. Bush would have liked, how many people would have lost their retirement funds in the Wall Street rip off? Many people lost their retirement funds not related to SS.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You should have no expectations of me as we have never met.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am not jumping to any conclusions. I just see how people post and interact. Talk about jumping to conclusions, you are very good at it. Running your mouth when you don't have a clue what
> you are doing. Most unkind. I expected more from you than that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Then one could conclude, if you could afford childcare when you worked, you should be able to afford adult-care for your parent when you are working.


Not necessarily. There are many adults who work and are helping kids through college and also taking on the responsibility of parents who need help. Money only goes so far. Also, some people live on the other side of the country from family and have to stay where they are to keep their jobs and can't leave to help. These are only two of many different scenarios. If only it were that simple. People including my own family used to all live pretty close together and took in elderly relatives. Also, most households only needed one person to support the family. All that has changed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> We paid for ss and medicare. If I had invested the money the government TOOK I would have had a larger portfolio and could have withdrawn 2-3 times as much a year without touching my principle. In addition I could pass the principle to my children. And I also paid for Medicare. Vet benefits are also earned by the brave women and men of our country and NO ONE should even raise the question as you did. And I believe all these programs could be better served in the private sector.


It's your side if you are on the right who wants to get rid of all these so called "entitlements" not the Dems. All of us who worked earned these things and had money withheld from our paychecks not just you. Also, I have many relatives who served in the military and they earned their benefits too. Why are you getting so irate with me? It's your side that wants to take these things away? Not me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it creates a hostile working environment and also doesn't look good to visitors. We are talking about public computers that the facility provides for their use. Not ones in a residents room.


What hostile work environment. If they are there for residents use who is getting hostile with who? You with the residents or residents with each other? If it is such a hostile situation why do they even have them there? It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Gross stupidity is not a mental illness as far as I'm aware.


You would know all about it as you are the queen of stupid, Thumper. Where do you live in MPLS so I can stay out of your neighborhood?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConnanK, what makes you think you are so intelligent! All you do is run your hateful mouth & make fun of people. Did you even finish high or did you drop out as Seattle did?


I'll tell you my background after you tell me your's dear. Yes, I know I am very intelligent. You are the one with the potty mouth or have you forgotten?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> In your delusional world I'm sure it is obvious.


Queen of delusion and queen of denial. You have got to get a grip. Why do you even allow those computers if it creates a hostile environment or do those people just get you PO so you don't like them? Can't answer can you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wishful thinking as Freedom does not know our Queen so stop that nonsense as she/he/it/they has been reading her posts.


Oh yes Freedom does. Knows her better than you do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Oh I get it, you got to make it all picture perfect to lasso them in and then you dictate what they can and cannot do. Are you herding all people together and make them behave by your rules? Should you not accomodate a number of outlooks on live and provide different areas for it? I know, I know, you are running a business there not a pleasant place for the elderly to reside. Capitalism at its finest. People's needs come last. Perhaps we should rethink Obamacare and accept to die sooner to escape such imprisonment. You would have to change jobs again, sorry. Support Obamacare that keeps you employed and the facility going strong.


Yes, Huck. Maybe, thumper will be out of work. Wouldn't that be terrible. She would have to find other people to be mean to. She vents here but I guess that's not enough.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you collecting SS & Medicare?


Are you?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What hostile work environment. If they are there for residents use who is getting hostile with who? You with the residents or residents with each other? If it is such a hostile situation why do they even have them there? It doesn't make much sense.


The computers are in a common room. Not in the room where they reside. You wouldn't tolerate exposure to porn where you worked, would you? Why should the nurses and aides have to deal with it? Would you want to watch it and have your children or grandchildren be exposed to it were you visiting someone in a facility? Use your common sense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, let me tell, I know, I know who was on Oasis & it wasn't KGP! I'm laughing my head off as it is sooooooo funny!
> 
> Grammar police where are you when I need you?


Were you over there? How do you know?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not sure, but a lady who knows about Obocare told me people were in for a shock when it became in full force. The lefties won't be so proud of Obo--they will be cursing him!


I have already seen the exchange for my state and the rates so whoever you are talking to is lying.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> What drugs are you on?


Can't answer, thumper. What are you hiding? Huck is not on anything but maybe you need something for your over the top anger. A little therapy and a good shrink. Where did you say you live?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So you are living off someone else's money then. Good for you. Didn't have to work for it like most people do. My aren't we living large. :thumbup:


Yup, she's got cash. Big whoopie. Didn't buy class or brains. Just plenty of time to get into trouble and annoy people.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> AL Thou doest protest too much.


I didn't protest a thing. I was pointing out something about Maid that I believe to be true. No protest involved.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but I don't believe she has a degree as she has fooled you as she has tried to fool others. I'll bet there isn't a higher education school that has her name as an alum. She cannot provide proof!
> 
> Who is MIB? I'm talking about ConnanK!


What education do you have? What Huck says is true. I am very well educated and very proud of it. Most of the Ladies on the left have at least bachelors degrees and more. Also, well traveled and well rounded lives that has given us a realistic picture of our country and the world. I wish everyone would have those opportunities. It would make for a much better world.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> of course they all go over there trying to help KPG to find me. I must have great disguising skills.


The best Huck, simply the best!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you are becoming unemployed, RUKnitting is teaching all of your Residents to become self-sufficient and I guess Newt will have High Schoolers clean the School Toilets. What a pleasant place our Nation would become with Cons. in charge. Talk about Hell; won't need to travel too far under their Regime to get there. Have to admit there are some really ugly Americans among us. Glad that they will remain a minority for a long time, perhaps forever.


Where did you get the idea that I was becoming unemployed? Another delusion of yours?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The best Huck, simply the best!


Are you disguised as me today, Ingreid or YaC?

(Somebody should let YaC know she's got a fan club, btw. She deserves the good laugh.)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No what I think all the effort you put into your fake attempt at kindness, has drained your grey cell reserves. Catholics don't have rules, rules are for governments. Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day, but teach him to fish and he will be fed forever. That is taking care of others, giving them the time and skills to do for themselves. Throwing money at people teaches them nothing.


Catholics don't have rules??? Please elaborate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my, that has to be the biggest load of crap you have dumped yet! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Hi Patty - The creature has been at it today and recently turned into the long suffering Christian. Probably will manifest another personality before the night is over.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all new she was crazy to begin with, Cheeky. A crazy, lying, pompous ass!


You got that right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You got that right.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Patty - The creature has been at it today and recently turned into the long suffering Christian. Probably will manifest another personality before the night is over.


It wouldn't surprise me a bit, Cheeky


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Catholics don't have rules??? Please elaborate.


She clearly thinks she knows more than the Vatican. Or is playing silly word games, thinking a "law" is somehow not also a "rule."

http://www.vatican.va/archive/ccc_css/archive/catechism/p3s1c3a1.htm


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Truer words were never spoken. And never underestimate the ability of anyone among us to learn how to be self-sufficient and free from government handouts. You'd be surprised by the American spirit when expectations are raised.


You were just carrying on about entitlements. Did you forget that? Who is receiving all this stuff you are talking about? Do you have a monopoly on the American spirit? Your party is crushing the life out of MY country and you can't even see it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Check with Thumper.


Thumper doesn't know bupkis and I am beginning to see you don't either. As I said, the healthcare exchange is already set up in my state and anyone can access it online.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouldn't check with thumper for anything. You really can't ask the mentally ill to clarify anything. Besides thumper feels that nobody can comprehend what she says. Most of the time that's true. She' s just a boastful, condescending, sour, bitter, old bat who hides behind her computer all day and night. Must be so sad to have that as her only friend. That's the only thing she can't call stupid, but I'll bet she does anyway...


Yes, either on the computer or wrestling her dogs. What a life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Where did you get the idea that I was becoming unemployed? Another delusion of yours?


thumper
your response is really funny. You didn't get it did you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The computers are in a common room. Not in the room where they reside. You wouldn't tolerate exposure to porn where you worked, would you? Why should the nurses and aides have to deal with it? Would you want to watch it and have your children or grandchildren be exposed to it were you visiting someone in a facility? Use your common sense.


So how is this creating a hostile work environment? You are just working there and the residents live there. Why is it any of your business what they look at and who is getting hostile? You are not telling the whole story. Obviously you are the one with the problem. If these people upset you you have no business working there. Why does the facility allow children into the room where the computers are if what you are saying is true? I doubt what you are saying is true or if you are the place you work is very poorly run. All these facilities have various problems with the residents and sometimes the residents do things that may be inappropriate but it is there home and some of them can't be held responsible for their behavior. Why so angry towards these people? Go work somewhere else if you don't like it. You can leave they can't. Talk about immature. That would be you thumper.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So how is this creating a hostile work environment? You are just working there and the residents live there. Why is it any of your business what they look at and who is getting hostile? You are not telling the whole story. Obviously you are the one with the problem. If these people upset you you have no business working there. I doubt they have a choice. Why so angry towards these people?


God, you really are stupid. Hopelessly stupid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> KPG is having a bad day every day and getting bader.


What the heck - which dictionary did "bader" come from Ingried??????

There is no such word, but, of course, you don't know that. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Gross stupidity is not a mental illness as far as I'm aware.


OK, good, I don't want to be paying for that. I remember now, there is no cure for "stupid."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> God, you really are stupid. Hopelessly stupid.


Are you talking to yourself? Must be because you keep calling yourself stupid and the shoe sure fits you perfectly. Dumb as a stump you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, good, I don't want to be paying for that. I remember now, there is no cure for "stupid."


Yes, you and thumper would know all about stupid. Your pictures are right next to the definition in Webster's dictionary. I see TM is back.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, good, I don't want to be paying for that. I remember now, there is no cure for "stupid."


How would you be paying for me stupid?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So how is this creating a hostile work environment? You are just working there and the residents live there. Why is it any of your business what they look at and who is getting hostile? You are not telling the whole story. Obviously you are the one with the problem. If these people upset you you have no business working there. Why does the facility allow children into the room where the computers are if what you are saying is true? I doubt what you are saying is true or if you are the place you work is very poorly run. All these facilities have various problems with the residents and sometimes the residents do things that may be inappropriate but it is there home and some of them can't be held responsible for their behavior. Why so angry towards these people? Go work somewhere else if you don't like it. You can leave they can't. Talk about immature. That would be you thumper.


Cheeky Blighter
Could not be stated any better. So much Heart. I applaud you. Most of these "Institutions" (seldom can they be called homes) are Warehouses which charge exorbitant fees. Even the VERY expensive ones are lacking all sorts of things. We have one very close to us where the people are charged $ 25,000.00 per month. Yes,twentyfivethousand per mos. and the treatment is awful. Not even money prevents use and abuse.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I do my best.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> You sure have her pegged, MaidInBedlam. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Check with Thumper.


I did. Unfortunately, it seems she's own her own, still, with the exception of all the handouts and entitlement programs she accepts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouldn't check with thumper for anything. You really can't ask the mentally ill to clarify anything. Besides thumper feels that nobody can comprehend what she says. Most of the time that's true. She' s just a boastful, condescending, sour, bitter, *old bat* who hides behind her computer all day and night. Must be so sad to have that as her only friend. That's the only thing she can't call stupid, but I'll bet she does anyway...


Well look here, the Brat can't come up with any despicable words to spew and insult us with so she repeats me. Thank God I've taught her something. I remain flattered.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

See you later Huck and Maid. Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did. Unfortunately, it seems she's own her own, still, with the exception of all the handouts and entitlement programs she accepts.


knitpresentgifts
I hope that the Hell you will be living in for Eternity has a Prison. You are not even fit to dwell with the hellish crowd.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouldn't entrust Wall Street with my money.


Then its a win/win for them if you don't have any.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am very well educated and very proud of it. Also, well traveled and well rounded lives that has given us a realistic picture of our country and the world.


OMG, cannot breathe nor stop laughing ... very well educated .... well traveled ..... well rounded ..... realistic picture ..... :XD:  :XD:  :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The best Huck, simply the best!


Yea, one person out of three unknown names in a group membership is tough to figure out. Especially when such person who cannot write proper English sentences and has no common sense is one of the three unknown posting members.

Geesh - no one could possibly figure out who is who in less than three minutes tops.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, cannot breathe nor stop laughing ... very well educated .... well traveled ..... well rounded ..... realistic picture ..... :XD:  :XD:  :XD:


I'm sorry you find this so funny because you're very wrong. I happen to know this is true. Why do you make fun of people the way you do? Do you think no one but you can have any education? Of course, we don't even know if it's true of you, do we?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yea, one person out of three unknown names in a group membership is tough to figure out. Especially when such person who cannot write proper English sentences and has no common sense is one of the three unknown posting members.
> 
> Geesh - no one could possibly figure out who is who in less than three minutes tops.


Why are you so very concerned about figuring out who everyone is or how many names s/he has? You state you don't want to have anything to do with any "lib" yet you go to great lengths to find information about us, you constantly critique us, and spend a lot of time out here on the forum looking for us. I would say you are quite concerned about our actions and what we have to say. I guess it is our turn to be flattered--except I'm not.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. KPG
I do love your avatar. The Chanukah gifts are beautifully wrapped. (I just assumed what they are from the colors.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, following this philosophy, no corporate tax rate, no farm subsidies, no mortgage deduction, etc. Is that what you're saying?



thumper5316 said:


> No, it shouldn't deserve consideration nor compensation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you take advantage of tax deductions? Accept Social Security? Yes many have paid into SS, but the investing, recordkeeping and insurance are handled by your government. Drive on Interstate highways? Think about it. It's not just 'welfare take take take.' We all benefit from our government too.



Lukelucy said:


> Right on thumper. Why should people be compensated? Thinking that you should be is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Take, take, take. It makes me sick to hear that people believe that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What do you base that upon?



thumper5316 said:


> Too bad for you that it's not constitutionally supported.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder how we can call ourselves a great nation when we let children go to bed (if they have a bed) hungry? If we let our sick die for want of medical care?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I too was wondering how the people in the nursing home found the porn sites?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you only doing your IT work at a senior care facility or are you directly caring for the people at the facility? I hope that you are only doing IT work as you speak very disrespectfully about these people. How would you know about them going to porn sites? Is that part of your IT responsibility too? I sure pray that you have no personal interaction with them. I don't think you would be well suited to work with anyone where one would need compassion and understanding. God bless you dear. I hope you can let go of all your pent up anger and hostility. It isn't good for anyone to feel that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have heard from reliable sources that KPG etc were harassing members on Rav. Most people just didn't want to deal with it. It is KPG on KP now who is trying to bully everyone here. The line has been drawn.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Personally, I never joined. Why did you? You just can't stay away can you. I believe you may have a hormone imbalance or a personality disorder. You can't seem to figure out who you are.
> God bless you dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You speak disrespectfully of the elderly so easily that you are unaware of it, dear. Someday it will come back and cost you real problems.



thumper5316 said:


> In true cheeky fashion you have posted stupidly. Where have I ever spoken disrespectfully of the elderly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see it in many on the right here. I don't think they are aware of it. It will eventually cause them problems. Ask Paula Dean.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Damemary in solowey's vicious mind I guess she can rationalize slamming one and she has little self control. The folks on the right certainly have a lot of pent up anger don't they. God bless you solowey you really need help dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear MIB, It pains me too that there are those who would not give a hungry person a sandwich and pass on by, feeling like God loves them.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Your understanding of what is wothwhile is shockingly narrow. The worth of something, especially our actions, can't be neasured in dollars and cents. If that's how you judge the worth of the intangible, you're crazier than I thought you were. Tell me, how much money is it worth to give a homeless person a sandwich?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, they always seem to dig deeper and come up with more dumb(er) stuff. Stay tuned.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> any more dumb stuff in store?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's called a play on words....great fun when you get it. Sorry it's beyond you.



RUKnitting said:


> And LCo still can't pronounce corps correctly. Why doesn't someone clue him in. Huck send him an audio e-mail. And core has nothing to do with corps FYI.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Au contraire, my dear.



RUKnitting said:


> Wouldn't it have been nice to have made that decision yourself?Believe me it is not difficult to outperform ss. Even in a down market.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Start reading John Bogle's books. Knowledge is a cure for what ails you.



RUKnitting said:


> Yes I would trust the private sector more than our government. And my money would be worth a lot more than it is in ss. For sure. If you invest, run a little test and compare. You'll see I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry, LTL, I disagree. Teach a man to fish and he'll be out on the lake all day drinking beer!


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How much do you have invested outside the government now? Please give us examples of your prowess.



lovethelake said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't entrust Wall Street with my money.[/quote
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga from boredom.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have heard from reliable sources that KPG etc were harassing members on Rav. Most people just didn't want to deal with it. It is KPG on KP now who is trying to bully everyone here. The line has been drawn.


Well if your drawn line is anything like Obama's drawn line, she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> What do you base that upon?


Words in the preamble of the Constitution.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have heard from reliable sources that KPG etc were harassing members on Rav. Most people just didn't want to deal with it. It is KPG on KP now who is trying to bully everyone here. The line has been drawn.


What a moron. I'm NOT on Rav. Really reliable sources you have there Mijae. You must believe in the Easter Bunny too, surely he is a reliable source for you.

You need better and reliable friends as those you hang with are not only stupid, that aren't trustworthy either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Words in the preamble of the Constitution.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well if your drawn line is anything like Obama's drawn line, she has nothing to worry about.


I have nothing to worry about because:

1) KPG isn't on Rav
2) I wouldn't harass someone if I were
3) Mijae/damemary is a liar


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear MIB, It pains me too that there are those who would not give a hungry person a sandwich and pass on by, feeling like God loves them.


Just because someone does not answer your question does not mean they don't care about hungry people and don't do anything about it. It just possibly means they do not think you are important enough to respond.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just because someone does not answer your question does not mean they don't care about hungry people and don't do anything about it. It just possibly means they do not think you are important enough to respond.


Lovethelake,

When I don't respond, it is exactly as you say. Either it is not interesting or important, or I choose to stay away from the evil that is here. You are right on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just because someone does not answer your question does not mean they don't care about hungry people and don't do anything about it. It just possibly means they do not think you are important enough to respond.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Proving nothing. It's all a matter of interpretation, and I don't believe it would be a two-sided discussion.



thumper5316 said:


> Words in the preamble of the Constitution.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Words in the preamble of the Constitution.


Just fyi....it's not a flip answer flung about.

We the people of the United States, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG has called me a liar, while lying. Bedlam indeed. And my friends are quite bright, not stupid, and also I trust them completely. 

KPG's screws are stripped.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just fyi....it's not a flip answer flung about.
> 
> We the people of the United States, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


I'm not being flip. If you haven't noticed words _actually_ have meanings. Look up the meaning of promote. Promote and provide are _not_ synonymous. Tell me in what dictionary does promote mean provide? And you are nitpicky about how potato is spelled?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

TuesFlight11, you know good and well what other site(s) you're on, what you do and how you treat people you disagree with. Please try not to insult other people's intelligence by denying the truth. If there was an Easter Bunny, he'd know what you are, too. The Tooth Fairy would have filled him in...


knitpresentgifts said:


> What a moron. I'm NOT on Rav. Really reliable sources you have there Mijae. You must believe in the Easter Bunny too, surely he is a reliable source for you.
> You need better and reliable friends as those you hang with are not only stupid, that aren't trustworthy either.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG knows some pretty fancy dance steps. Calling you a liar while she's lying must take a lot of special skill.


damemary said:


> KPG has called me a liar, while lying. Bedlam indeed. And my friends are quite bright, not stupid, and also I trust them completely.
> KPG's screws are stripped.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have met people who have no eduction,or degrees. They are smarter than some who have more education than one needs.

Whats wrong with trade school, there are jobs out there that can not be filled as they have no skills to do them. They are paid better than some people who have what they may think of as better eduction than others.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, you're on to something there. These days trade schools should be bursting at the seams with people who are smart enough to understand how many jobs are out there that require skills colleges don't teach. I've never heard of a college that gave degrees in plumbing.


theyarnlady said:


> I have met people who have no eduction,or degrees. They are smarter than some who have more education than one needs.
> 
> Whats wrong with trade school, there are jobs out there that can not be filled as they have no skills to do them. They are paid better than some people who have what they may think of as better eduction than others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yea, one person out of three unknown names in a group membership is tough to figure out. Especially when such person who cannot write proper English sentences and has no common sense is one of the three unknown posting members.
> 
> Geesh - no one could possibly figure out who is who in less than three minutes tops.


knipresentgifts
Excuses, excuses, excuses


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder how we can call ourselves a great nation when we let children go to bed (if they have a bed) hungry? If we let our sick die for want of medical care?


damemary
So well said.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
lovely Avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You speak disrespectfully of the elderly so easily that you are unaware of it, dear. Someday it will come back and cost you real problems.


damemary
disrespect for others is a natural for her. In fact at times it is much more than disrespect, indictment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not interested in trying to discuss anything with you. Incidentally, I have noticed that your side starts nitpicking when they have nothing substantive to discuss. Weak tactics.



thumper5316 said:


> I'm not being flip. If you haven't noticed words _actually_ have meanings. Look up the meaning of promote. Promote and provide are _not_ synonymous. Tell me in what dictionary does promote mean provide? And you are nitpicky about how potato is spelled?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At least a lot of gall.



MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG knows some pretty fancy dance steps. Calling you a liar while she's lying must take a lot of special skill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed about technical learning, not degrading other degrees. However, I do think the cost of an education and the return on investment (salary) should be compared.



theyarnlady said:


> I have met people who have no eduction,or degrees. They are smarter than some who have more education than one needs.
> 
> Whats wrong with trade school, there are jobs out there that can not be filled as they have no skills to do them. They are paid better than some people who have what they may think of as better eduction than others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie, you're on to something there. These days trade schools should be bursting at the seams with people who are smart enough to understand how many jobs are out there that require skills colleges don't teach. I've never heard of a college that gave degrees in plumbing.


MaidInBedlam
The reason for the lack of trade schools, there is much more money to be made in getting youngsters into College. Colleges are springing up everywhere while trying to find a Trade school is quite an undertaking. If this trend continues, before too long the average person will not be able to afford to hire a plumber, electrician, painter, carpenter, etc.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Agreed about technical learning, not degrading other degrees. However, I do think the cost of an education and the return on investment (salary) should be compared.


damemary
Agree and anyone putting in an honest day's work should earn a livable wage. Having to work two jobs and not being able to pay the rent is outrageous. No wonder so many people need assistance.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have met people who have no eduction,or degrees. They are smarter than some who have more education than one needs.
> 
> Whats wrong with trade school, there are jobs out there that can not be filled as they have no skills to do them. They are paid better than some people who have what they may think of as better eduction than others.


I agree with you. Life experience counts for something, too, and there aren't enough trade or vocational schools to prepare youmg people for jobs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm not being flip. If you haven't noticed words _actually_ have meanings. Look up the meaning of promote. Promote and provide are _not_ synonymous. Tell me in what dictionary does promote mean provide? And you are nitpicky about how potato is spelled?


Brilliant


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper
you are so right, words do have meaning, have been through that already, haven't we. Potato is still spelled without an e at the end.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Brilliant


Yes, brilliant of Thumper.

Now the less-than-brilliant damemary will ask Thumper, You, Soloweygirl or me for opinions after she just told Thumper and most of the non-Libs she isn't interested in discussing anything with us.

What does that tell us? The Libs are on this and another thread for one purpose; to insult any Non-Lib or anything we say.

Adios and ignore is what they'll get and deserve.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you are so right, words do have meaning, have been through that already, haven't we. Potato is still spelled without an e at the end.


Yes, I have. You couldn't read a post for what it says if your life depended on it. You have misconstrued everything I have posted and created lie upon lie. I'm sick of it as I have not said ANYTHING that you continue to attribute to me. You are a horrible person. Absolutley disgusting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> to Huckleberry: Yes, I have. You couldn't read a post for what it says if your life depended on it. You have misconstrued everything I have posted and created lie upon lie. I'm sick of it as I have not said ANYTHING that you continue to attribute to me. You are a horrible person. Absolutley disgusting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, brilliant of Thumper.
> 
> Now the less-than-brilliant damemary will ask Thumper, You, Soloweygirl or me for opinions after she just told Thumper and most of the non-Libs she isn't interested in discussing anything with us.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Again?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Go back and read your own posts, dear. The easier answer would be who don't you speak disrespectfully to. You really are an angry person and it is sad. Happy people don't write the things you do just people that have a big problem. Bless you.


Being an angry person must be your phrase of the day. You certainly can't classify yourself as a happy person, just look at the crap you write.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I have. You couldn't read a post for what it says if your life depended on it. You have misconstrued everything I have posted and created lie upon lie. I'm sick of it as I have not said ANYTHING that you continue to attribute to me. You are a horrible person. Absolutley disgusting.


thumper5316
keep trying, it won't erase your past. Would you want me to repost what you have said? It will make me look pretty good
and you..................... well. You might do well and not call me a Liar. It is rather easy for me to prove that you are. In fact VERY easy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I have. You couldn't read a post for what it says if your life depended on it. You have misconstrued everything I have posted and created lie upon lie. I'm sick of it as I have not said ANYTHING that you continue to attribute to me. You are a horrible person. Absolutley disgusting.


thumper5316
Posting here on company time? Just wondering.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> In that particular case, KPG only shows ignorance and intellectual laziness. It would be the work of five minutes to do a quick search to see how many huge and successful liberal groups have been active on Ravelry since its founding years ago. Or how many conservative groups have failed, in a couple cases most embarrassingly.


Once again in your quickness to post a nasty response you missed the fact that KPG was not referring to the groups on Ravelry (if they exist). She was referring to those groups on KP, especially the separate forum that imploded. You guys just can't seem to be nice to each other for any length of time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> keep trying, it won't erase your past. Would you want me to repost what you have said? It will make me look pretty good
> and you..................... well. You might do well and not call me a Liar. It is rather easy for me to prove that you are. In fact VERY easy.


Go ahead and repost. As I stated before, I have said NOTHING that you have attributed to me. You ARE A LIAR. You can't prove a thing and you never have even when asked.

Here is a truth. You and cheeky are disgusting human beings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Once again in your quickness to post a nasty response you missed the fact that KPG was not referring to the groups on Ravelry (if they exist). She was referring to those groups on KP, especially the separate forum that imploded. You guys just can't seem to be nice to each other for any length of time.


Let's play a game and list all the Libs/Progs who are well-informed and can comprehend the posts and words of an intelligent (all) non-Lib. I'll begin ....

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)

Oh, I see where this is going. I'm done. Game over!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Posting here on company time? Just wondering.


I get breaks, too, witch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is very ugly even for you ConnanK. You only hate her because she tells the truth about Obama. So you try to insult her constantly.
> 
> If you are wanting an ugly picture my dear, look in a mirror!


Janie, it's so said, all of cheeky's mirrors have cracked. Even they couldn't take the image. The poor dear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> No what I think all the effort you put into your fake attempt at kindness, has drained your grey cell reserves. Catholics don't have rules, rules are for governments. Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day, but teach him to fish and he will be fed forever. That is taking care of others, giving them the time and skills to do for themselves. Throwing money at people teaches them nothing.


throwing money at people teaches them to keep their hand held out and demand more money.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Oh I get it, you got to make it all picture perfect to lasso them in and then you dictate what they can and cannot do. Are you herding all people together and make them behave by your rules? Should you not accomodate a number of outlooks on live and provide different areas for it? I know, I know, you are running a business there not a pleasant place for the elderly to reside. Capitalism at its finest. People's needs come last. Perhaps we should rethink Obamacare and accept to die sooner to escape such imprisonment. You would have to change jobs again, sorry. Support Obamacare that keeps you employed and the facility going strong.


Thumper doesn't own the facility you idiot. She does not make the rules. It's really too bad you have no comprehension skills, your posts continuously reveal that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> throwing money at people teaches them to keep their hand held out and demand more money.


Most people who have to receive money from the government to get them through hard times are grateful for a chance to get back on their feet and lead productive lives. I would bet that there might be a few reading your nasty post. Nobody likes to have to accept government help, and if given a choice, most people would rather be employed and working for a living wage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> oh to your Queen's dismay, FreedomFries knows her and quite well.


No she doesn't. I've asked her to reveal herself but she won't because she has made the whole thing up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> may I inform you and your peers that MIB not only finished High School she is degreed much beyond that. Much degreed may I add. And this is not the only lie you are spreading about her but we may touch on the others in due time. You see, we are not as eager to jump as quickly as you. Patience is a virtue you seem to be lacking.


I would prefer proof of said education, not your word. No, you and yours don't question anyone's credentials. Best example of this is our current President.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Actually, I do. And did, long before I ever came here. Why do you think first told me about KP?


Then prove it by revealing yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No she doesn't. I've asked her to reveal herself but she won't because she has made the whole thing up.


I agree, however, I believe she (FF) is a he.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would prefer proof of said education, not your word. No, you and yours don't question anyone's credentials. Best example of this is our current President.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Truer words were never spoken. And never underestimate the ability of anyone among us to learn how to be self-sufficient and free from government handouts. You'd be surprised by the American spirit when expectations are raised.


Isn't that the whole problem with this administration? They have lowered peoples expectations so low that they now believe they can't do anything for themselves. That they have to depend on the government, otherwise they will die. They are so ill-educated that they can't see what is being done to them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Go ahead and repost. As I stated before, I have said NOTHING that you have attributed to me. You ARE A LIAR. You can't prove a thing and you never have even when asked.
> 
> Here is a truth. You and cheeky are disgusting human beings.


thumper5316
6-25-13, 19.52.03 - you asked for it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would prefer proof of said education, not your word. No, you and yours don't question anyone's credentials. Best example of this is our current President.


This is ridiculous! How many people want to post their degrees on a public forum? If you don't believe that someone is educated there's no way even a piece of paper will convince you. None of you believe what any of us say, but there are some among us who have a lot of education.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Another jump to a conclusion due to limited insight. Why would you characterize Americans you know not in such a way? That is a big problem with you libs........ you chose to underestimate the American spirit and prefer to keep them down. A brain and motivation are terrible things to waste. Unfortunately there is no intellectual exchange here and so no attempt to solve societal problems. Surely you know the wonderful feeling that accomplishments bring.


Sadly, they don't. They are trying desperately to kill the American spirit. Success is bad, entitlements are good. That was the underlining campaign slogan of the Obama/Biden campaign.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't that the whole problem with this administration? They have lowered peoples expectations so low that they now believe they can't do anything for themselves. That they have to depend on the government, otherwise they will die. They are so ill-educated that they can't see what is being done to them.


soloweygirl
....so illl educated? Who, the college Grads who can find no other jobs than working in Restaurants and other low paying jobs for example? My Fellow Americans are fine People who are not looking for a hand-out but a hand-up. I don't know with whom you hang out or are you just without thought indicting others? The laziest folks are the Republicans in Congress and the Senate, they collect pay and extraordinary benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Put the blame where it belongs. Many of my Fellow Citizens have been robbed of their jobs and now the Chinese are buying up the homes they lost, particularly in California. Greed of a few is what is the problem not those who can't find jobs. Shame on you for speaking so ill of so many who are doing their best to survive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly, they don't. They are trying desperately to kill the American spirit. Success is bad, entitlements are good. That was the underlining campaign slogan of the Obama/Biden campaign.


Again, this is not true. Are you stating an opinion and acting as though it is fact or what? People who don't have a living wage and can't seem to get ahead just might have their "American spirit" squashed. Moderate and progressive Democrats do not try to promote entitlements, and Obama and Biden did not campaign on that kind of fallacy.
What do you have to say about corporate entitlements? Farm entitlements? Wall Street entitlements? There are plenty of entities other than individuals who are accepting "government handouts," including some Republican governors who are often the first ones with their hands out for government funds.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly, they don't. They are trying desperately to kill the American spirit. Success is bad, entitlements are good. That was the underlining campaign slogan of the Obama/Biden campaign.


soloweygirl
sanity has left you. Go get some help.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What education do you have? What Huck says is true. I am very well educated and very proud of it. Most of the Ladies on the left have at least bachelors degrees and more. Also, well traveled and well rounded lives that has given us a realistic picture of our country and the world. I wish everyone would have those opportunities. It would make for a much better world.


IF that were true, why present yourselves as you do on KP? Degrees can be bought and students passed along because no one wants to deal with them any more than necessary. I would imagine that professors can't have a high failure rate and get tenure. All in all cheeky, it's not very convincing.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> 6-25-13, 19.52.03 - you asked for it.


There is nothing wrong with what I said. I didn't say they were criminals which is the lie that you continue to post. You are an idiot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Again, this is not true. Are you stating an opinion and acting as though it is fact or what? People who don't have a living wage and can't seem to get ahead just might have their "American spirit" squashed. Moderate and progressive Democrats do not try to promote entitlements, and Obama and Biden did not campaign on that kind of fallacy.
> What do you have to say about corporate entitlements? Farm entitlements? Wall Street entitlements? There are plenty of entities other than individuals who are accepting "government handouts," including some Republican governors who are often the first ones with their hands out for government funds.


alcameron
speak of entitlements. Have some acreage, do not farm it and you get $ 1,000/yr. for doing absolutely nothing. That is more than a lot of acreage is worth. Pretty good investment and that is not an Obama initiated entitlement. Has been around for some time. Hope this one will get cut; it makes no sense.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> ....so illl educated? Who, the college Grads who can find no other jobs than working in Restaurants and other low paying jobs for example? My Fellow Americans are fine People who are not looking for a hand-out but a hand-up. I don't know with whom you hang out or are you just without thought indicting others? The laziest folks are the Republicans in Congress and the Senate, they collect pay and extraordinary benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Put the blame where it belongs. Many of my Fellow Citizens have been robbed of their jobs and now the Chinese are buying up the homes they lost, particularly in California. Greed of a few is what is the problem not those who can't find jobs. Shame on you for speaking so ill of so many who are doing their best to survive.


You mean the college grads that can't even take the time to look into whether there is market for those skills for which they _voluntarily_ went into debt? Educated does not necessarily mean smart.

Your 'fine' fellow Americans _are_ looking for handouts. The don't seem to think they have responsibility for anything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I have heard from reliable sources that KPG etc were harassing members on Rav. Most people just didn't want to deal with it. It is KPG on KP now who is trying to bully everyone here. The line has been drawn.


Just who are these reliable sources? Who are they harassing?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> There is nothing wrong with what I said. I didn't say they were criminals which is the lie that you continue to post. You are an idiot.


thumper5316
there isn't? How dumb are you to keep this up? It would serve you well to drop it and fast. I might get very unhappy about your name calling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then prove it by revealing yourself.


FreedomFries
keep the mystery alive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's play a game and list all the Libs/Progs who are well-informed and can comprehend the posts and words of an intelligent (all) non-Lib. I'll begin ....
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> ...


knipresentgifts
Again?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm not interested in trying to discuss anything with you. Incidentally, I have noticed that your side starts nitpicking when they have nothing substantive to discuss. Weak tactics.


You need to explain that to cheeky, bratty, huckleberry as that is how they operate. This is the main reason all the liberal/progressive sites disappear, no substance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you are so right, words do have meaning, have been through that already, haven't we. Potato is still spelled without an e at the end.


Currently yes. The definition of a potato is the same whether it is spelled with or without an "e". Promote and provide have different definitions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> IF that were true, why present yourselves as you do on KP? Degrees can be bought and students passed along because no one wants to deal with them any more than necessary. I would imagine that professors can't have a high failure rate and get tenure. All in all cheeky, it's not very convincing.


soloweygirl
this sounds like something someone with little education would say. Jealousy does not elevate you but even without lots of formal education a person can become educated which you obviously have not discovered or you would not write such nonsense. By the way soloweygirl, some of us attended University together and are quite proud of having remained friends. Didn't do too bad in class either. Not bragging, just sayin!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly, they don't. They are trying desperately to kill the American spirit. Success is bad, entitlements are good. That was the underlining campaign slogan of the Obama/Biden campaign.


Soloweygirl,

That IS the underlying basis to Obama and his policies. It is the opposite of what makes American strong. So, so sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Currently yes. The definition of a potato is the same whether it is spelled with or without an "e". Promote and provide have different definitions.


soloweygirl
Say what? In which Dictionary is it defined and spelled with an e?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> ....so illl educated? Who, the college Grads who can find no other jobs than working in Restaurants and other low paying jobs for example? My Fellow Americans are fine People who are not looking for a hand-out but a hand-up. I don't know with whom you hang out or are you just without thought indicting others? The laziest folks are the Republicans in Congress and the Senate, they collect pay and extraordinary benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Put the blame where it belongs. Many of my Fellow Citizens have been robbed of their jobs and now the Chinese are buying up the homes they lost, particularly in California. Greed of a few is what is the problem not those who can't find jobs. Shame on you for speaking so ill of so many who are doing their best to survive.


Give it a rest. California has been destroyed by the Democrats that run it and the liberals that vote for all the socialist programs. California has done it to herself. Citizens have not been robbed of their jobs, but businesses have been forced to leave the state because it was too expensive for them to conduct their business and prosper. This is true all over the country. How would you categorize all the lazy Democrats in Congress that vote on legislation but can't be bothered to read the bill before voting. My how they are surprised to find what is actually in the bill. Expecting their government to take care of them is not doing their best to survive.

FYI - There is no Congress and Senate. Congress is made up of the House of Representatives and the Senate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest. California has been destroyed by the Democrats that run it and the liberals that vote for all the socialist programs. California has done it to herself. Citizens have not been robbed of their jobs, but businesses have been forced to leave the state because it was too expensive for them to conduct their business and prosper. This is true all over the country. How would you categorize all the lazy Democrats in Congress that vote on legislation but can't be bothered to read the bill before voting. My how they are surprised to find what is actually in the bill. Expecting their government to take care of them is not doing their best to survive.
> 
> FYI - There is no Congress and Senate. Congress is made up of the House of Representatives and the Senate.


I would suggest to you that the Republicans and Tea Baggers in the House are the laziest people in government. They haven't done one thing since Obama has been in office, because they want to destroy him. In doing so, they are destroying our country. They're not doing what they were voted into office to do. This is not a progressive mantra; political pundits and economists throughout the United States are saying the same thing. Their lack of action and waiting for bills to expire is the cause of many societal ills.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. California is doing quite well these days.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You mean the college grads that can't even take the time to look into whether there is market for those skills for which they _voluntarily_ went into debt? Educated does not necessarily mean smart.
> 
> Your 'fine' fellow Americans _are_ looking for handouts. The don't seem to think they have responsibility for anything.


thumper
Is there anybody you like? You don't like Doctors, you don't like the Elderly now you don't like the College Grads, who is left? My Fellow Americans are the finest people on this Planet. Unfortunately we have to tolerate some unkind ones like you. Happy to say that they are a minority by a wide margin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Again, this is not true. Are you stating an opinion and acting as though it is fact or what? People who don't have a living wage and can't seem to get ahead just might have their "American spirit" squashed. Moderate and progressive Democrats do not try to promote entitlements, and Obama and Biden did not campaign on that kind of fallacy.
> What do you have to say about corporate entitlements? Farm entitlements? Wall Street entitlements? There are plenty of entities other than individuals who are accepting "government handouts," including some Republican governors who are often the first ones with their hands out for government funds.


Just where do you think the 1% came from? Paying ones fair share, meaning the successful should pay more taxes because they are successful. Never mind that that line of thinking is discriminating against a certain group of people. If discriminating against groups is wrong, why would demanding that one group pay more in taxes than any other group be justified? The logic is flawed. I agree, corporate, farm and Wall Street entitlements, etc. should be stopped.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest. California has been destroyed by the Democrats that run it and the liberals that vote for all the socialist programs. California has done it to herself. Citizens have not been robbed of their jobs, but businesses have been forced to leave the state because it was too expensive for them to conduct their business and prosper. This is true all over the country. How would you categorize all the lazy Democrats in Congress that vote on legislation but can't be bothered to read the bill before voting. My how they are surprised to find what is actually in the bill. Expecting their government to take care of them is not doing their best to survive.
> 
> FYI - There is no Congress and Senate. Congress is made up of the House of Representatives and the Senate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Say what? In which Dictionary is it defined and spelled with an e?


Now pay attention. In past posts it was stated that potato was spelled with an "e" or without the "e". Both spellings were correct at that time. The "e" has since been dropped. Whether you do/do not spell potato with an "e", it is still the same vegetable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with your comment about a living wage. I find myself wondering where the union movement is when we need it. Maybe when the unemployment rate goes down and corporations start to feel the pinch. I'll be on the picket line thinking of my dear old dad.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Agree and anyone putting in an honest day's work should earn a livable wage. Having to work two jobs and not being able to pay the rent is outrageous. No wonder so many people need assistance.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> Is there anybody you like? You don't like Doctors, you don't like the Elderly now you don't like the College Grads, who is left? My Fellow Americans are the finest people on this Planet. Unfortunately we have to tolerate some unkind ones like you. Happy to say that they are a minority by a wide margin.


There you go with the lies again. You are disgusting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of the most brilliant people I know did not learn what they know in college. They've read everything from philosophy to advanced mathematics for fun. They can think critically, solve problems, explain what they have determined on their own. And they are such interesting people to know. Maybe that's why I am so impatient with the 'ignorant and proud of it' crew.



alcameron said:


> I agree with you. Life experience counts for something, too, and there aren't enough trade or vocational schools to prepare youmg people for jobs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's that movie? Dumb and Dumber?



lovethelake said:


> Brilliant


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Feathers.



thumper5316 said:


> Yes, I have. You couldn't read a post for what it says if your life depended on it. You have misconstrued everything I have posted and created lie upon lie. I'm sick of it as I have not said ANYTHING that you continue to attribute to me. You are a horrible person. Absolutley disgusting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I would suggest to you that the Republicans and Tea Baggers in the House are the laziest people in government. They haven't done one thing since Obama has been in office, because they want to destroy him. In doing so, they are destroying our country. They're not doing what they were voted into office to do. This is not a progressive mantra; political pundits and economists throughout the United States are saying the same thing. Their lack of action and waiting for bills to expire is the cause of many societal ills.


And I would suggest to you that the Democrats are just as lazy and inefficient in their jobs as you attributed to the Republicans. How lazy can you be not to read the legislation you vote on. The biggest hit you upside the head example of this is Obamacare. Another was the immigration bill that just passed the Senate. Too bad doing so is a waste of time for the Democrats. Harry Reid refuses to bring up bills that have been p assed by the House to the Senate floor for discussion, let alone for a vote.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just where do you think the 1% came from? Paying ones fair share, meaning the successful should pay more taxes because they are successful. Never mind that that line of thinking is discriminating against a certain group of people. If discriminating against groups is wrong, why would demanding that one group pay more in taxes than any other group be justified? The logic is flawed. I agree, corporate, farm and Wall Street entitlements, etc. should be stopped.


That the wealthy should pay more in taxes is not discriminatory, and it's not because they're successful. It's the phrase "fair share" that you aren't connecting with. I've been through this again and again. Why is anyone opposed to the wealthy paying their fair share unless they're part of that 1%?
I'll bet that you and I pay our fair share, don't we? (Unless you're in that 1%)
Why on earth shouldn't they pay their fair share? Don't tell me that they're the "job creators" because that just doesn't fly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this your best attempt at making a point? Can't you do any better?



soloweygirl said:


> Being an angry person must be your phrase of the day. You certainly can't classify yourself as a happy person, just look at the crap you write.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many companies monitor employee's computer time and fire employees for misuse of company time and resources.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> Posting here on company time? Just wondering.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo; Yes, but, ...... Harry Reid IS working hard to change the Senate rules and go for a simple majority, rather than needing 60 votes to pass legislation.

You know Harry doesn't want the Repubs and Indeps to be able to discuss anything just like EVERY LIB and DEM on this thread. That would be doing his job; he'd never stand for it.

Only problem is if good old Harry gets rid of the filibuster, it's going to backfire when the Repubs take the Senate in 2014!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As usual you don't know what you're talking about, and I'm not going to explain it.



soloweygirl said:


> Once again in your quickness to post a nasty response you missed the fact that KPG was not referring to the groups on Ravelry (if they exist). She was referring to those groups on KP, especially the separate forum that imploded. You guys just can't seem to be nice to each other for any length of time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And I would suggest to you that the Democrats are just as lazy and inefficient in their jobs as you attributed to the Republicans. How lazy can you be not to read the legislation you vote on. The biggest hit you upside the head example of this is Obamacare. Another was the immigration bill that just passed the Senate. Too bad doing so is a waste of time for the Democrats. Harry Reid refuses to bring up bills that have been p assed by the House to the Senate floor for discussion, let alone for a vote.


Democrats may be as lazy as Republicans, but they aren't trying to intentionally work against progress. You would be blind if you didn't see this. They admit it, so how much more proof of what they're doing do you need? They are in Washington to be obstructionists and to hell with their promise to the citizens of this country. That is tantamount to treason, in my opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thumper, you dish it out but you can't take it. You're talking about my friends, and none of them are liars or disgusting human beings. Are you sure you want to go there?

Ps You can add this to the list of disgusting lies you post regularly. Have you no brain or shame? Numbskull is a good word.



thumper5316 said:


> Go ahead and repost. As I stated before, I have said NOTHING that you have attributed to me. You ARE A LIAR. You can't prove a thing and you never have even when asked.
> 
> Here is a truth. You and cheeky are disgusting human beings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thumper,

Let's see: 'disgusting human beings' 'liars' 'witch' all on the same page. Not nice Christian lady. Are you ready to take it back yet and apologize?



thumper5316 said:


> I get breaks, too, witch.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thumper,
> 
> Let's see: 'disgusting human beings' 'liars' 'witch' all on the same page. Not nice Christian lady. Are you ready to take it back yet and apologize?


Don't think she's a Christian.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Freedom Fries has divulged tantalizing tidbits. They don't sound like fiction to the rest of us. If I know FF, she will continue to release information. Look forward to it. We are.



soloweygirl said:


> No she doesn't. I've asked her to reveal herself but she won't because she has made the whole thing up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep on flinging it at the fan. Amusing.



soloweygirl said:


> I would prefer proof of said education, not your word. No, you and yours don't question anyone's credentials. Best example of this is our current President.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Then prove it by revealing yourself.


Freedom Fries is too smart to do that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Freedom Fries is too smart to reveal herself to satisfy your curiosity. One has to protect their personal privacy....at least the smart ones do.



soloweygirl said:


> Then prove it by revealing yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This Administration has proven that a black person can be elected President of the United States for two ( not only one) terms. Something never done before since this nation was founded in 1776. That's a BIG something right there, and it has caused racism to rear its ugly head.



soloweygirl said:


> Isn't that the whole problem with this administration? They have lowered peoples expectations so low that they now believe they can't do anything for themselves. That they have to depend on the government, otherwise they will die. They are so ill-educated that they can't see what is being done to them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You go girl! I'm with you 100%.



Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> 6-25-13, 19.52.03 - you asked for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Brilliant Huck!



Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> ....so illl educated? Who, the college Grads who can find no other jobs than working in Restaurants and other low paying jobs for example? My Fellow Americans are fine People who are not looking for a hand-out but a hand-up. I don't know with whom you hang out or are you just without thought indicting others? The laziest folks are the Republicans in Congress and the Senate, they collect pay and extraordinary benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Put the blame where it belongs. Many of my Fellow Citizens have been robbed of their jobs and now the Chinese are buying up the homes they lost, particularly in California. Greed of a few is what is the problem not those who can't find jobs. Shame on you for speaking so ill of so many who are doing their best to survive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Damemary
Bazinga for now


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Andrea, this post speaks from your head, your heart, and your soul. Thanks for sharing.



alcameron said:


> Again, this is not true. Are you stating an opinion and acting as though it is fact or what? People who don't have a living wage and can't seem to get ahead just might have their "American spirit" squashed. Moderate and progressive Democrats do not try to promote entitlements, and Obama and Biden did not campaign on that kind of fallacy.
> What do you have to say about corporate entitlements? Farm entitlements? Wall Street entitlements? There are plenty of entities other than individuals who are accepting "government handouts," including some Republican governors who are often the first ones with their hands out for government funds.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That the wealthy should pay more in taxes is not discriminatory, and it's not because they're successful. It's the phrase "fair share" that you aren't connecting with. I've been through this again and again. Why is anyone opposed to the wealthy paying their fair share unless they're part of that 1%?
> I'll bet that you and I pay our fair share, don't we? (Unless you're in that 1%)
> Why on earth shouldn't they pay their fair share? Don't tell me that they're the "job creators" because that just doesn't fly.


It is discriminating against them because they are successful. Why should one group be singled out to pay more than any other group? They are being separated from the rest of the population to do something that only applies to them. It's the same principle as with segregation, with profiling illegal immigrants, etc. The rich are not a large percentage of the population. It is actually you who is not connecting with the phrase. The rich do pay more than their "fair share" even though that amount has never been determined, especially by Obama. They buy more merchandise, more expensive merchandise, than the majority. The more they buy, the more of their money goes back into the economy and to the government, both state, local and federal. You have to look at the whole picture, not just the taxes. You are only talking about 1% of the population. What about the other 99% of which 50% don't pay taxes or those that don't pay taxes and get a refund? You are hung up on paying ones fair share above all else and can't even define that amount. It is definitely discrimination.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo; Yes, but, ...... Harry Reid IS working hard to change the Senate rules and go for a simple majority, rather than needing 60 votes to pass legislation.
> 
> You know Harry doesn't want the Repubs and Indeps to be able to discuss anything just like EVERY LIB and DEM on this thread. That would be doing his job; he'd never stand for it.
> 
> Only problem is if good old Harry gets rid of the filibuster, it's going to backfire when the Repubs take the Senate in 2014!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that's another squalid case of name calling. You just can't quit until you are ....



thumper5316 said:


> There is nothing wrong with what I said. I didn't say they were criminals which is the lie that you continue to post. You are an idiot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> As usual you don't know what you're talking about, and I'm not going to explain it.


Never asked you to as you don't have a clue. Is this the best you can do?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG/Tuesflight11 etc have harassed me personally.



soloweygirl said:


> Just who are these reliable sources? Who are they harassing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

POTATOE. Who wrote that dictionary, Dan Quayle? Or did you read it on a menu?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is discriminating against them because they are successful. Why should one group be singled out to pay more than any other group? They are being separated from the rest of the population to do something that only applies to them. It's the same principle as with segregation, with profiling illegal immigrants, etc. The rich are not a large percentage of the population. It is actually you who is not connecting with the phrase. The rich do pay more than their "fair share" even though that amount has never been determined, especially by Obama. They buy more merchandise, more expensive merchandise, than the majority. The more they buy, the more of their money goes back into the economy and to the government, both state, local and federal. You have to look at the whole picture, not just the taxes. You are only talking about 1% of the population. What about the other 99% of which 50% don't pay taxes or those that don't pay taxes and get a refund? You are hung up on paying ones fair share above all else and can't even define that amount. It is definitely discrimination.


Utterly incredible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Democrats may be as lazy as Republicans, but they aren't trying to intentionally work against progress. You would be blind if you didn't see this. They admit it, so how much more proof of what they're doing do you need? They are in Washington to be obstructionists and to hell with their promise to the citizens of this country. That is tantamount to treason, in my opinion.


I don't support the Republicans. I am a registered Independent. Both parties are not doing their jobs and should definitely be voted out in 2014, if up for reelection, and then again in 2016 if necessary. I will also say that any Congressperson should automatically lose their job if they vote on a bill without reading it. Reading and understanding the legislation should be one of their most important tasks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The 1% steals from the middle class. I don't know why you put up with it .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Careful Thumper. You're begging for a slap in the chops.



thumper5316 said:


> There you go with the lies again. You are disgusting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Freedom Fries is too smart to reveal herself to satisfy your curiosity. One has to protect their personal privacy....at least the smart ones do.


So which is it? FF is too smart to reveal herself, or she has released tantalizing tidbits with more to follow? You contradict yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> This Administration has proven that a black person can be elected President of the United States for two terms. Something never done before since this nation was founded in 1776. That's a BIG something right there, and it has caused racism to rear its ugly head.


This administration has certainly added fuel to the racial fire non stop since 2008. That certainly is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now pay attention. In past posts it was stated that potato was spelled with an "e" or without the "e". Both spellings were correct at that time. The "e" has since been dropped. Whether you do/do not spell potato with an "e", it is still the same vegetable.


soloweygirl
PLEASE name a Dictionary which spells it with an e. At what time was it correct? If in the last 100 years someone was taught spelling it with an e, they had an unqualified Teacher. I would have dropped this issue long ago but you just keep bringing it up and insist that you are right when you are definitely wrong.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Never asked you to as you don't have a clue. Is this the best you can do?


We should use damemary's quote in reply to her every time we wish to respond to her.

"As usual you don't know what you're talking about, and I'm not going to explain it again." (edited slightly)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Don't think she's a Christian.


And she's sure no lady. I must be on a super-sarcastic streak.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG/Tuesflight11 etc have harassed me personally.


That's it. You are being reported for repeated lying and harassment to me of my name.

Gather your proof, liar, you're going to need it.

Done.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> PLEASE name a Dictionary which spells it with an e. At what time was it correct? If in the last 100 years someone was taught spelling it with an e, they had an unqualified Teacher. I would have dropped this issue long ago but you just keep bringing it up and insist that you are right when you are definitely wrong.


No, you brought it up again. I just responded to your post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This administration has certainly added fuel to the racial fire non stop since 2008. That certainly is not something to be proud of.


soloweygirl
It is folks like you who are trying to divide our Nation and alienate many of us by calling Americans lazy and takers. We are neither, never have been nor ever will be. I have no problem calling you an ugly American. Hope you live far away from the rest of us since we do not like neighbors like you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tidbits? Yes. Personal private information? Never. Got it this time?



soloweygirl said:


> So which is it? FF is too smart to reveal herself, or she has released tantalizing tidbits with more to follow? You contradict yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, you brought it up again. I just responded to your post.


soloweygirl.
The ball came from your court. Now name the Dictionary and its Edition.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Careful Thumper. You're begging for a slap in the chops.


Thumper I believe you have just been threatened. Should this be reported?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And where would that fuel be originating? The color of his family's skin, perhaps?



soloweygirl said:


> This administration has certainly added fuel to the racial fire non stop since 2008. That certainly is not something to be proud of.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> And where would that fuel be originating? The color of his family's skin, perhaps?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> This Administration has proven that a black person can be elected President of the United States for two ( not only one) terms. Something never done before since this nation was founded in 1776. That's a BIG something right there, and it has caused racism to rear its ugly head.


damemary
that very fact is what angers those folks so much. Ain't it fun to have 'em get so upset about it? Got to love it, and this is just the beginning, there will be other colors elected which they don't like.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, there are gobs of commercials on TV for trade schools in the area where I live. I don't like to disagree with you, but trade schools seem to be springing up like weeds here. I don't think this would be happening if there wasn't a market for them. I think a lot of young people are interested in learning a saleable skill in far less that 4 years, and other people are looking for ways to learn new trades in areas that are hiring the most.

While colleges may make more money per student from tuition, students can make more money sooner if they can get the training and get into the job market without spending at least 4 years to get there.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> The reason for the lack of trade schools, there is much more money to be made in getting youngsters into College. Colleges are springing up everywhere while trying to find a Trade school is quite an undertaking. If this trend continues, before too long the average person will not be able to afford to hire a plumber, electrician, painter, carpenter, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thumper I believe you have just been threatened. Should this be reported?


I just reported damemary for her continued and repeated harassment of me and my name. I suggest everyone who has been threatened and/or harassed by damemary do the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Andrea, this post speaks from your head, your heart, and your soul. Thanks for sharing.


damary
I like to join you in this praise. Nothing so profound ever comes from the other side. So hollow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Careful Thumper. You're begging for a slap in the chops.


damemary
I promise it will be harder than that. The cup might just run over and it won't be with love.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So which is it? FF is too smart to reveal herself, or she has released tantalizing tidbits with more to follow? You contradict yourself.


soloweygirl
Contradiction? Really? Really?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Al, I wouldn't post anything personal about myself that could lead to some of the nut jobs around here finding where I am and harrassing me in person. KPG springs to mind as someone who would do something like that. Just look at the campaign she's started against damemary.


alcameron said:


> This is ridiculous! How many people want to post their degrees on a public forum? If you don't believe that someone is educated there's no way even a piece of paper will convince you. None of you believe what any of us say, but there are some among us who have a lot of education.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it. You are being reported for repeated lying and harassment to me of my name.
> 
> Gather your proof, liar, you're going to need it.
> 
> Done.


knitpresentgifts
Again? Losing count.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Al, I wouldn't post anything personal about myself that could lead to some of the nut jobs around here finding where I am and hyarrassing me in person. KPG springs to mind as someone who would do something like that.


MaidInBedlam
I would like nothing more than to encounter some of these folks in a Town Hall meeting. How much fun it would be to expose their nuttiness so openly. I promise that would be the last one they attend.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thumper I believe you have just been threatened. Should this be reported?


lovethelake
a threat? Not he proper description for it. Check it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Huck, there are gobs of commercials on TV for trade schools in the area where I live. I don't like to disagree with you, but trade schools seem to be springing up like weeds here. I don't think this would be happening if there wasn't a market for them. I think a lot of young people are interested in learning a saleable skill in far less that 4 years, and other people are looking for ways to learn new trades in areas that are hiring the most.
> 
> While colleges may make more money per student from tuition, students can make more money sooner if they can get the training and get into the job market without spending at least 4 years to get there.


MaidInBedlam
I could not be happier than being contradicted like this. Hope that willl happen everywhere, it is not the case where I live. There is so much talent out there that needs to be recognized and put to good use. Add skill to talent and you can earn a good living while doing what you like. Not everybody wants to go to College and should not either. Sure hope that the Unions become strong again. They were always good in teaching all sorts of skills with which the people could earn a good living with lots of pride.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just reported damemary for her continued and repeated harassment of me and my name. I suggest everyone who has been threatened and/or harassed by damemary do the same.


knitpresentgifts
I guess it is my turn now to report you. I collected all of the nasty posts you made to me and in referring to me. You have visciously attacked each and everyone of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just reported damemary for her continued and repeated harassment of me and my name. I suggest everyone who has been threatened and/or harassed by damemary do the same.


knipresentgifts
did you confess that you just a short while ago called her a Liar?
Want me to add everything you claimed about me which are total lies? I don't think you want me to open that Wasps Nest.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No she doesn't. I've asked her to reveal herself but she won't because she has made the whole thing up.


Nope. I won't because my privacy matters. Your opinion does not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Nope. I won't because my privacy matters. Your opinion does not.


I agree with solo - it's your made up story since you provide links and proof when you have it. No proof-no truth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope the unions become stronger. too. It's possible to get into a union with a low level of skill and make a planned, orderly, documented rise through a trade union.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I could not be happier than being contradicted like this. Hope that willl happen everywhere, it is not the case where I live. There is so much talent out there that needs to be recognized and put to good use. Add skill to talent and you can earn a good living while doing what you like. Not everybody wants to go to College and should not either. Sure hope that the Unions become strong again. They were always good in teaching all sorts of skills with which the people could earn a good living with lots of pride.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, it sounds like you want people to give you their addresses, phone numbers, name of their employers, and Social Security numbers so you can find out everything about them and act accordingly. We have a valuable kind of anonymity here that keeps us safe from people like you.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with solo - it's your made up story since you provide links and proof when you have it. No proof-no truth.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with solo - it's your made up story since you provide links and proof when you have it. No proof-no truth.


Actually, I provide links and proof to enlighten my friends when it relates to your friends' double-dealing and lies. I have no interest in your opinion. Think what you like and call me what you like. I have no interest in, say, posting a picture of LTL spinning at Powhatan's Festival of Fibre. Sorry.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This administration has certainly added fuel to the racial fire non stop since 2008. That certainly is not something to be proud of.


If just being an African-American living in the White House is adding fuel to the fire, I guess he has.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Actually, I provide links and proof to enlighten my friends when it relates to your friends' double-dealing and lies. I have no interest in your opinion. Think what you like and call me what you like. I have no interest in, say, posting a picture of LTL spinning at Powhatan's Festival of Fibre. Sorry.


Actually, you provide links to another website that requires membership which is against the TOS of this website.

You don't prove anything other that your obsession to link members from here elsewhere. For what purpose, no one understands. You are trying to get people off this site onto another which I would assume does not please the Admin staff of KP and therefore is against KP's rules.

No one here is interested in your or other's opinions on other sites either. If we were, we'd go there ourselves.

Can't your friends read other websites without you providing them links? Are your friends that incapable of finding their own way to sites to browse? If your friends are interested in another site, one can assume they would go there themselves without your help.

Nobody cares about what you'd like to tell us about LTL so give up your obsession with stalking of her and posting private information which invades her privacy and breaks another this site's rules and regs. You sound like a chastised ex. Perhaps you are.

Hopefully members here are reporting your stalking of LTL and revealing of her private information.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I hope the unions become stronger. too. It's possible to get into a union with a low level of skill and make a planned, orderly, documented rise through a trade union.


Young people today don't even know about unions. Just 11% of the work force belong to a union. "Union busting" that some political leaders are so proud of has taken workers backwards in terms of a living wage, working conditions, etc.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> Some of the most brilliant people I know did not learn what they know in college. They've read everything from philosophy to advanced mathematics for fun. They can think critically, solve problems, explain what they have determined on their own. And they are such interesting people to know. Maybe that's why I am so impatient with the 'ignorant and proud of it' crew.


Ah... Yes, the brilliant people you know. I picture you as an old woman, that lives in a hollar, with tobacco juice in the corner of your mouth, lashing out at anyone that may make you look as smart as you wish you were. The closest you have came to a brilliant person is the lady from Red Cross that comes and gives you and that 6 legged goat you live with your monthly Rabie shot. I feel sorry for the goat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, you provide links to another website that requires membership which is against the TOS of this website.
> 
> You don't prove anything other that your obsession to link members from here elsewhere. For what purpose, no one understands. You are trying to get people off this site onto another which I would assume does not please the Admin staff of KP and therefore is against KP's rules.
> 
> ...


I do believe others (who are still here) have blabbed personal information all over this forum.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ah... Yes, the brilliant people you know. I picture you as an old woman, that lives in a hollar, with tobacco juice in the corner of your mouth, lashing out at anyone that may make you look as smart as you wish you were. The closest you have came to a brilliant person is the lady from Red Cross that comes and gives you and that 6 legged goat you live with your monthly Rabie shot. I feel sorry for the goat.


And what's wrong with being old, living in a "holler," and owning goats? Your bias is showing just a little, my dear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Read all about it, read all about it:
The AMA is promoting Obamacare to Doctors as of 7.7.2013.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Young people today don't even know about unions. Just 11% of the work force belong to a union. "Union busting" that some political leaders are so proud of has taken workers backwards in terms of a living wage, working conditions, etc.


alcameron
working to reverse that trend. All working people have benefited from Unions. It was Unions who set achieved minimum standards of all sorts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Ah... Yes, the brilliant people you know. I picture you as an old woman, that lives in a hollar, with tobacco juice in the corner of your mouth, lashing out at anyone that may make you look as smart as you wish you were. The closest you have came to a brilliant person is the lady from Red Cross that comes and gives you and that 6 legged goat you live with your monthly Rabie shot. I feel sorry for the goat.


gailinipper
careful, so near the water, don't drown in the muck you have gathered from there.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, you provide links to another website that requires membership which is against the TOS of this website.
> 
> You don't prove anything other that your obsession to link members from here elsewhere. For what purpose, no one understands. You are trying to get people off this site onto another which I would assume does not please the Admin staff of KP and therefore is against KP's rules.
> 
> ...


Make up your mind. I thought you said that I was inventing it all--in which case, I know no private information to reveal.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And what's wrong with being old, living in a "holler," and owning goats? Your bias is showing just a little, my dear.


I always wanted to be the goat lady in the book Cold Mountain. She had a peaceful life. Loved that book!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Ah... Yes, the brilliant people you know. I picture you as an old woman, that lives in a hollar, with tobacco juice in the corner of your mouth, lashing out at anyone that may make you look as smart as you wish you were. The closest you have came to a brilliant person is the lady from Red Cross that comes and gives you and that 6 legged goat you live with your monthly Rabie shot. I feel sorry for the goat.


galinipper
Your condemnation of country folks as well as older people is despicable. I admire those who till the soil and raise the farm animals, grow the crops we need for nourishment and don't mind hard work year round. Their brilliance cannot be measured in grades but in valuable results of an other kind. By the way, Tobacco farmers have made Billlions for others. You are not even qualified to pass the Water to any of these people.
Rabies that is. 
Holler that is. 
Went to school?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Make up your mind. I thought you said that I was inventing it all--in which case, I know no private information to reveal.


Go where you are wanted if there is such a place. You'll figure it out. It isn't here nor on Ravelry. There was no contradiction in my post; only yours. You say you know her and yet you know nothing.

You are stalking someone while pretending it is child's play and breaking rules and regs of both sites.

LTL should report you for stalking her, and I'll report you each time you break KP's TOS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go where you are wanted if there is such a place. You'll figure it out. It isn't here nor on Ravelry. There was no contradiction in my post; only yours. You say you know her and yet you know nothing.
> 
> You are stalking someone while pretending it is child's play and breaking rules and regs of both sites.
> 
> LTL should report you for stalking her, and I'll report you each time you break KP's TOS.


knitpresentgifts
I need to tell Ingried to report you for stalking her and I have some excellent reasons to report you. I bide my time.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go where you are wanted if there is such a place. You'll figure it out. It isn't here nor on Ravelry. There was no contradiction in my post; only yours. You say you know her and yet you know nothing.
> 
> You are stalking someone while pretending it is child's play and breaking rules and regs of both sites.
> 
> LTL should report you for stalking her, and I'll report you each time you break KP's TOS.


Do as you wish, Hon, with my blessings. With all your boasting about your alleged brains, you haven't yet been smart enough to figure out that it's irrelevant. As are you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries
you are always wanted. It is a pleasure to have you around.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron
did you knit those little purses in your Avatar? Cute looking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

galinipper. What a perfect fit for the rightie tighties! What cave did you emerge from? We've never met before, so how did you come by all the tales? I have an opinion of you now based on your actions rather than rumor. Welcome. Let the fun begin.



galinipper said:


> Ah... Yes, the brilliant people you know. I picture you as an old woman, that lives in a hollar, with tobacco juice in the corner of your mouth, lashing out at anyone that may make you look as smart as you wish you were. The closest you have came to a brilliant person is the lady from Red Cross that comes and gives you and that 6 legged goat you live with your monthly Rabie shot. I feel sorry for the goat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> Your condemnation of country folks as well as older people is despicable. I admire those who till the soil and raise the farm animals, grow the crops we need for nourishment and don't mind hard work year round. Their brilliance cannot be measured in grades but in valuable results of an other kind. By the way, Tobacco farmers have made Billlions for others. You are not even qualified to pass the Water to any of these people.
> Rabies that is.
> Holler that is.
> Went to school?


I guess s/he's condemning women, too.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> you are always wanted. It is a pleasure to have you around.


Much appreciated and likewise. Kind words are always welcome.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:
 

> alcameron
> did you knit those little purses in your Avatar? Cute looking.


Aren't they cute? They're called tea-toters and you can put a tea bag in them to carry in your purse. I can't remember where I found the pattern. Do a search and if you can't find it let me know. They're great for using up little bits of leftover yarn.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> Your condemnation of country folks as well as older people is despicable. I admire those who till the soil and raise the farm animals, grow the crops we need for nourishment and don't mind hard work year round. Their brilliance cannot be measured in grades but in valuable results of an other kind. By the way, Tobacco farmers have made Billlions for others. You are not even qualified to pass the Water to any of these people.
> Rabies that is.
> Holler that is.
> Went to school?


Could it be Hollow????? It appears there is enough misspelling to go around, also alot of capital letters used improperly, I won't point them out, although I will point out that your vocabulary is spectacular.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And it's absolutely criminal that so few workers belong to unions. I guess that's what the Right to Work movement helped us get. I didn't want the BART strike, but some of the negotiating parties needed to be shaken up a bit.

New avatar is of yet another friend who's dead, taken about 45 years ago.


alcameron said:


> Young people today don't even know about unions. Just 11% of the work force belong to a union. "Union busting" that some political leaders are so proud of has taken workers backwards in terms of a living wage, working conditions, etc.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess s/he's condemning women, too.


alcameron
you are right, she is condemning women and older ones on top of all.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And it's absolutely criminal that so few workers belong to unions. I guess that's what the Right to Work movement helped us get. I didn't want the BART strike, but some of the negotiating parties needed to be shaken up a bit.
> 
> New avatar is of yet another friend who's dead, taken about 45 years ago.


MaidInBedlam,

There was very little negotiation happening..... I think they should strike during the America's Cup races in September. Shake Larry Ellision and his cronies and Ed Lee up a bit!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Could it be Hollow????? It appears there is enough misspelling to go around, also alot of capital letters used improperly, I won't point them out, although I will point out that your vocabulary is spectacular.


galinipper
Thank you. Yes, you are correct, the proper spelling is Hollow, in country jargon it is Holler. You should see my writing before I correct it, my computer has a tendency to scramble after it has been in use for a while. Might just leave it like that sometime. It even is difficult for me to unscramble.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Do as you wish, Hon, with my blessings. With all your boasting about your alleged brains, you haven't yet been smart enough to figure out that it's irrelevant. As are you.


FreedomFries
and cannot figure out who I am in Ravelry. Slow Poke.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Aren't they cute? They're called tea-toters and you can put a tea bag in them to carry in your purse. I can't remember where I found the pattern. Do a search and if you can't find it let me know. They're great for using up little bits of leftover yarn.


alcameron
They are very pretty and useful. I took the liberty and copied your picture and knit from that. They would make a nice pocket on front of a purse for keys etc. as well.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> They are very pretty and useful. I took the liberty and copied your picture and knit from that. They would make a nice pocket on front of a purse for keys etc. as well.


You can tell I'm a pattern-dependent person! I've given a lot of them away, and people love them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You can tell I'm a pattern-dependent person! I've given a lot of them away, and people love them.


alcameron
Great that you use patterns. I watched my Mom and she knitted without them and I do it as well. Have loads of patterns, look at the pictures and knit it. Whenever I use a different yarn I knit a test piece first. It works well for me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Could it be Hollow????? It appears there is enough misspelling to go around, also alot of capital letters used improperly, I won't point them out, although I will point out that your vocabulary is spectacular.


"Holler" is a perfectly good say of pronouncing "hollow". If I lived in one I'd happily set on my front porch and jaw with my neighbor folks if they come by. Keep plenty of sweet tea on hand, too, and pray for fiddle players to find the old place.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> MaidInBedlam,
> There was very little negotiation happening..... I think they should strike during the America's Cup races in September. Shake Larry Ellision and his cronies and Ed Lee up a bit!


Good grief! There won't be anybody who's just shaken up. There'll be a lot of people mad as hornets slugging it out to get a seat on a bus, a ferry, a train or the mob'll just break into BART yards and get the trains going themselves. You obviously are not a person who uses public transportation. You need to get schooled about that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can tell I'm a pattern-dependent person! I've given a lot of them away, and people love them.


Andrea did you send me that pattern a while back? They really do look nice and I know a lot of people I could give them to.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea did you send me that pattern a while back? They really do look nice and I know a lot of people I could give them to.


I'll send it again.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, it sounds like you want people to give you their addresses, phone numbers, name of their employers, and Social Security numbers so you can find out everything about them and act accordingly. We have a valuable kind of anonymity here that keeps us safe from people like you.


Maid I got the dirt on TM and it isn't pretty. The creature went one step too far and will be gone from KP in a flash if it keeps doing the dirty business that it believes we don't know about. The creature thinks it is so clever but it really missed something very obvious and it's big bloated chest must have gotten in the way of seeing it. It had better stop throwing stones and threatening others and asking his buddies to report people. What kind of creature does that? Remember he is just an empty can made of tin devoid of any redeeming qualities. No brain, no heart and no courage just a mouth flapping in the breeze. I'm sure you have it's number along with the rest of us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll send it again.


Thanks, Andrea. I appreciate it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Andrea. I appreciate it.


It's on its way. Crossing over Tahoe, Yellowstone, the Black Hills, and now it's there!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga until tomorrow.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's on its way. Crossing over Tahoe, Yellowstone, the Black Hills, and now it's there!


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> "Holler" is a perfectly good say of pronouncing "hollow". If I lived in one I'd happily set on my front porch and jaw with my neighbor folks if they come by. Keep plenty of sweet tea on hand, too, and pray for fiddle players to find the old place.


MaidInBedlam
I bring the Fiddle and a 'cordeen or mouthharp.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.

Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)

Today more people receive food assistance in America than people are working full time.

Since Obama took office 10,000 new people receive food assistance PER DAY.

How is that for Hope and Change?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


Obama is weakening America. It makes me sick. He is catering to the weak when it is the strong that makes America and gives to the weak in many forms.

Please, please let time pass quickly so that he will be GONE. I cannot wait. It will be like a new lease on life. Unless we get another Bozo in again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


Write to your congressman and ask what he's doing for you. Write to those mighty "job creators" and ask what they're doing for you. Write to the Walmarts of the world and ask why they're not paying a living wage but sending their employees to the government because the families are below the poverty level.. Write to the owners of large corporations and ask why they're sending their jobs overseas. Write to the people who are trying to "bust" unions. Do you ever think about anything besides blaming Obama or is your mind closed?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is weakening America. It makes me sick. He is catering to the weak when it is the strong that makes America and gives to the weak in many forms.
> 
> Please, please let time pass quickly so that he will be GONE. I cannot wait. It will be like a new lease on life. Unless we get another Bozo in again.


Words of encouragement to be rid of our Administration;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


Don't write to Alcameron who does not understand how supply/demand and capitalism works and succeeds in a free republic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Write to your congressman and ask what he's doing for you. Write to those mighty "job creators" and ask what they're doing for you. Write to the Walmarts of the world and ask why they're not paying a living wage but sending their employees to the government because the families are below the poverty level.. Write to the owners of large corporations and ask why they're sending their jobs overseas. Write to the people who are trying to "bust" unions. Do you ever think about anything besides blaming Obama or is your mind closed?


Jobs are scarce because of the economy = Obama.
Walmart hires people, too. They are paying a living wage. The economy is in trouble and not getting better. Obama does not have the mental goods to do his job. You are off base on what you say.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

We'll need a banjo and a guitar player, too. and maybe a lot of good food in case this turns into a big party. Can we have some 'shine, too? I'll make sure there's a caller, too, so we can have a square dance.


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I bring the Fiddle and a 'cordeen or mouthharp.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Write to your congressman and ask what he's doing for you. Write to those mighty "job creators" and ask what they're doing for you. Write to the Walmarts of the world and ask why they're not paying a living wage but sending their employees to the government because the families are below the poverty level.. Write to the owners of large corporations and ask why they're sending their jobs overseas. Write to the people who are trying to "bust" unions. Do you ever think about anything besides blaming Obama or is your mind closed?


Cheeky Blighter
Mornin' Sunshine
You are asking some people to think who don't either know how to or absolutely refuse to.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We'll need a banjo and a guitar player, too. and maybe a lot of good food in case this turns into a big party. Can we have some 'shine, too?


MaidInBedlam
Can also bring a Banjo, Dulcimer. French Horn, Clarinet and Keyboard no Guitar, sorry. Oh the sound of Music. As to the shine, got Sparkling Apple Cider, that is as hard as it gets. Let is sit a while, it may change its character.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


Lovethelake
it is amazing that you never shy away from exposing your Republicans in Washington. Every time you point your fingers, they bend right back to your folks who have shown nothing but obstructive behavior. And that started before President Obama even had entered the White House for his first term. Wonderful record your folks have. Keep giving us the opportunity to remind everyone of that. Thank you. By the way, hope is eternal and change comes slowly if worth anything. Steady we go.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Jobs are scarce because of the economy = Obama.
> Walmart hires people, too. They are paying a living wage. The economy is in trouble and not getting better. Obama does not have the mental goods to do his job. You are off base on what you say.


Lukelucy
65% of Walmart Employees are food stamp qualified. Doesn't sound like they are getting a living wage, does it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't write to Alcameron who does not understand how supply/demand and capitalism works and succeeds in a free republic.


alcameron
I just choked on my Breakfast, honestly, now I lost it. Darn these Eggs Benedikt are so good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> 65% of Walmart Employees are food stamp qualified. Doesn't sound like they are getting a living wage, does it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I just choked on my Breakfast, honestly, now I lost it. Darn these Eggs Benedikt are so good.


Eggs Benedict wouldn't crinch you. Honestly, try them instead. Wonder in which dictionary or cookbook I'll find Benedikt Eggs ..... to make for 'b'reakfast.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Words of encouragement to be rid of our Administration;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
> If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


The Republicans did do their job. They voted against Obamacare. They tried to lower the tax rate but Obama raised it.

Don't buy from Walmart, senators and congressmen have nothing to do with the running of individual companies. If people did not like how Walmart was running it's stores, then people would not financially support it.

We need close to 250,000 jobs added each month to get back to the road of a true recovery. In fact, last month if you factor in the unemployed, underemployed, and those that just quit looking the unemployment rate was over 14%

There are less people working today than when Obama took office. Has nothing to do with Baby Boomers retiring, has to do with when they retire they are not replaced.

Less jobs, more on food assistance, higher food prices, higher gas prices, low interest rates on saving accounts and CD's...................and that is the legacy of the Obama Recovery


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't write to Alcameron who does not understand how supply/demand and capitalism works and succeeds in a free republic.


Yup. It's so very successful. Nobody is hurting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Eggs Benedict wouldn't crinch you. Honestly, try them instead. Wonder in which dictionary or cookbook I'll find Benedikt Eggs ..... to make for 'b'reakfast.


knitpresentgifts
Eggs Benedict:
The English Muffins are very crunchy, the Eggs done right and the Canadian Bacon delicious, the Hollandaise Sauce superb. Life is good.
Sorry all my Cookbooks are in print and mostly in French, wouldn't help you and I have none with pictures only for you to use , know what I mean?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yup. It's so very successful. Nobody is hurting.


alcameron
NO DOUBT, Capitalism has worked very well for the Capitalists in the past 30 years. They have increased their income by over 300% while Wages for the working stiff have gone in the Dumpster.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Found this interesting tidbit on Yahoo news today:

"Middle- and upper-class consumers who begin buying through Vermont Health Connect when it takes hold of Vermont's individual and small-group health insurance markets in January won't notice much difference in costs of insurance and benefits provided, according to the state's largest insurer and the chairwoman of Vermont's Green Mountain Care Board, which approved the rates. 

But for those of moderate and lower incomes, federal tax credits and state premium subsidies designed to help pay the cost will make health insurance a better deal than it is now, GMCB Chairwoman Anya Rader Wallack said. "

Of course this is just one state but it is encouraging news.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> 195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
> If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


I pass businesses every day that have "Now Hiring" signs out. There are jobs - lots of them. We have a shortage of construction workers in Texas right now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Republicans did do their job. They voted against Obamacare. They tried to lower the tax rate but Obama raised it.
> 
> Don't buy from Walmart, senators and congressmen have nothing to do with the running of individual companies. If people did not like how Walmart was running it's stores, then people would not financially support it.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
I checked never saw you complain about the job LOSSES under Bush. Where were you then? Pretty please, when did Food Prices for example ever plummet? Interest rates went way down way before Obama. Do you ever stay abreast of what goes on? President Obama has done better than expected and that is what irks you to no end. Live with it, your anger changes nothing but the folds in your face.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I pass businesses every day that have "Now Hiring" signs out. There are jobs - lots of them. We have a shortage of construction workers in Texas right now.


GWPIer
Help wanted signs around here as well. The problem is, those jobs don't pay enough to pay for the cost to get to them and public transportation is not available. As to skilled workers, Union busting has deprived us of those. The Unions always trained people BUT the Capitalists did not want anyone to earn a fair wage and tried to totally destroy the Unions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Found this interesting tidbit on Yahoo news today:
> 
> "Middle- and upper-class consumers who begin buying through Vermont Health Connect when it takes hold of Vermont's individual and small-group health insurance markets in January won't notice much difference in costs of insurance and benefits provided, according to the state's largest insurer and the chairwoman of Vermont's Green Mountain Care Board, which approved the rates.
> 
> Of course this is just one state but it is encouraging news.


Here is some truthful news about Vermont and Obamacare in Vermont: I've edited to add Bold font.

_Vermont insurance regulator delivers setback to Obamacare co-op_
BY RICHARD POLLOCK | MAY 30, 2013

Vermont CO-OP CEO Christine Oliver speaks at a news conference on Wednesday, May 29, 2013, in South Burlington, Vt. The top officer of a newly formed health insurance cooperative says she's going to ask a Vermont regulator to reconsider a decision that denied them a license.

Vermont's insurance commissioner denied a license to a new statewide Obamacare health care cooperative because it is *"fatally flawed"* and likely to be insolvent within three years, The Washington Examiner has learned.

Commissioner Susan L. Donegan of the Vermont Department of Financial Regulation also criticized Vermont Health CO-OP's business practices, especially an * "illegal" contract* that would generate as much as $500,000 in income for a company owned by its president.

Donegan further criticized what she described as the co-op's *"deceptive" consumer advertising.*

Vermont Health CO-OP is one of 24 non-profit health-care cooperatives funded under a $2 billion provision of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, or Obamacare. The co-ops are intended to compete with private sector health insurance companies.

Vermont Health CO-OP received $33 million from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. The funds are officially considered a loan to be repaid under generous terms.

The Obamacare co-ops must be approved by state officials before they can sell health insurance policies to residents.

Donegan said in a May 22 decision that *Vermont Health CO-OP would not be competitive with commercial insurers because its premiums would be 17 percent higher for the same policies offered by competitors.*

She predicted the health co-op would lose money each year, attract too few customers and face insolvency in only three years.

The Vermont report is the first time a state regulator has warned of an Obamacare co-op business plan being likely to fail. The Vermont co-op was to begin selling policies on Oct.1, 2013.

Last year, the White House Office of Management and Budget predicted about four in 10 of the Obamacare co-ops would fail.

The Vermont case is also the first time a state insurance department opened up the books on an Obamacare co-op. The HHS has never made public how it chooses who gets awards under the $2 billion program. Department officials have also refused to respond to multiple congressional inquiries about the program.

The Washington Examiner's review of the 24 co-ops found multiple cases of co-op officers who had previously filed for bankruptcy, created fictitious resumes, faced federal sanctions, delivered poor consumer services, and compiled lengthy records of failed start-up ventures.

Donegan singled out Vermont CO-OP president Mitchell Fleischer for arranging a sole source, non-competitive sweetheart contract with his own company, Fleischer Jacobs & Associates, valued at up to $500,000.

The CO-OP was paying Fleischer's firm least $26,786 per month "for a potential total of more than $5000,000 before even beginning insurance operations," the Commissioner complained. She said the contract "is illegal and creates a conflict for Mr. Fleisher."

The Vermont Commissioner also singled out Fleischer for his $126,000 salary, noting it was four times the compensation of his counterpart at Blue Cross Blue Shield of Vermont. Health care activists have long criticized the high salaries of private insurers.

Donegan said the salary issue highlighted the co-op's poor governance. "The CO-OP's compensation practices exhibit a lack of oversight by the board of directors and an outsized influence by the president of the board," she said.

The co-op's board only met once after HHS awarded the $33 million and conducted no real business.

Earlier this year when Vermont Health CO-OP began advertising, Donegan's office ordered the organization to "stop all promotion and advertising that could be misleading to Vermonter."

Another factor in Donegan's conclusion that the nonprofit was doomed to fail, was its "unjustifiably high target enrollment assumptions and proposed rates."

She also criticized the co-op's price/benefit offerings, saying *"CO-OP plans would consistently offer consumers fewer benefits than competitors for a similar price,"* and that projected enrollment "will be significantly lower than the CO-OPs forecasts," she said.

"Within three years of beginning of operations, there is a high risk that the CO-OP would be insolvent," Donegan said. "The CO-OP's significant liabilities and high proposed rates will make it extremely difficult for the CO-OP to remain insolvent."

John Morrison, president of National Association of State Health Care Organizations, a trade group, said the Vermont decision "is certainly disappointing news."

Morrison said "the decision underscores the high level of scrutiny all health insurance co-ops are currently receiving" and noted that co-ops in 17 other states have been licensed by their jurisdictions' insurance authorities.

Christine Oliver, Vermont Health CO-OP's chief executive officer, said the organization would appeal Donegan's decision. "To say we were blindsided by this decision is an understatement," she told the Associated Press.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't write to Alcameron who does not understand how supply/demand and capitalism works and succeeds in a free republic.


knitpresentgifts
Just thumbed through issues of Victoria's Secret and saw a picture just like your Avatar. Interesting.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Been there years ago and done that. There are many better sources than Bogle. Especially if you want to have a better performing portfolio. Much better.


damemary said:


> Start reading John Bogle's books. Knowledge is a cure for what ails you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Words in the preamble of the Constitution.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes LTL Some things are not worthy of a response.


lovethelake said:


> Just because someone does not answer your question does not mean they don't care about hungry people and don't do anything about it. It just possibly means they do not think you are important enough to respond.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Been there years ago and done that. There are many better sources than Bogle. Especially if you want to have a better performing portfolio. Much better.


Agreed! I'd loved to meet you in person and discuss all things political, financial and about life in general.

I just met with our financial planner yesterday - 30% ROI in 2011 and 20.2% in 2012 for my family. We're on track this year for very good return as well. All the clients are invited to a Lobster Clambake and tour of Lobster Farm with fellowship and activities next week to celebrate our (his') successes.

He teased me that my family will be the youngest at the celebration. I don't mind, I love learning from my elders and peers. Plus we have a blessed life and head start for our Retirement Years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Just thumbed through issues of Victoria's Secret and saw a picture just like your Avatar. Interesting.


I'm outed!!!!! Now you know what I do for a living ..... ugh.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I would prefer proof of said education, not your word. No, you and yours don't question anyone's credentials. Best example of this is our current President.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It is truly sad that a gov can make people so impotent that they believe they are incapable of taking care of themselves.But isn't that what the past two elections were all about. Entitlements or in other words, pay offs for votes.


soloweygirl said:


> Isn't that the whole problem with this administration? They have lowered peoples expectations so low that they now believe they can't do anything for themselves. That they have to depend on the government, otherwise they will die. They are so ill-educated that they can't see what is being done to them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's getting better. The slow rate, though discouraging, has avoided inflation.



lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Repeat after me. One man does not rule our country. You are describing a dictatorship. There are many to choose from throughout the world.



Lukelucy said:


> Jobs are scarce because of the economy = Obama.
> Walmart hires people, too. They are paying a living wage. The economy is in trouble and not getting better. Obama does not have the mental goods to do his job. You are off base on what you say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, that sounds like a good time. Count me in. I'll bring food to share.



MaidInBedlam said:


> We'll need a banjo and a guitar player, too. and maybe a lot of good food in case this turns into a big party. Can we have some 'shine, too? I'll make sure there's a caller, too, so we can have a square dance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> 195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
> If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovethelake
> it is amazing that you never shy away from exposing your Republicans in Washington. Every time you point your fingers, they bend right back to your folks who have shown nothing but obstructive behavior. And that started before President Obama even had entered the White House for his first term. Wonderful record your folks have. Keep giving us the opportunity to remind everyone of that. Thank you. By the way, hope is eternal and change comes slowly if worth anything. Steady we go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why Romney was not elected. That tells me something.



lovethelake said:


> The Republicans did do their job. They voted against Obamacare. They tried to lower the tax rate but Obama raised it.
> 
> Don't buy from Walmart, senators and congressmen have nothing to do with the running of individual companies. If people did not like how Walmart was running it's stores, then people would not financially support it.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Found this interesting tidbit on Yahoo news today:
> 
> "Middle- and upper-class consumers who begin buying through Vermont Health Connect when it takes hold of Vermont's individual and small-group health insurance markets in January won't notice much difference in costs of insurance and benefits provided, according to the state's largest insurer and the chairwoman of Vermont's Green Mountain Care Board, which approved the rates.
> 
> ...


Thanks, GW. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great leading indicators!



GWPlver said:


> I pass businesses every day that have "Now Hiring" signs out. There are jobs - lots of them. We have a shortage of construction workers in Texas right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not from the Bible? NO!



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Just thumbed through issues of Victoria's Secret and saw a picture just like your Avatar. Interesting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
> If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm

If you were to read the link above to the release put out by the Bureau of Labor Statistics for June 2013 you will learn that your 195,000 added jobs hasn't changed the unemployment rate one whit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm
> 
> If you were to read the link above to the release put out by the Bureau of Labor Statistics for June 2013 you will learn that your 195,000 added jobs hasn't changed the unemployment rate one whit.


She doesn't have one whit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For those who may be interested in benefitting themselves, rather than Wall Street, may learn much from John Bogle. He founded The Vanguard Group in 1975. The Vanguard Group currently has over $2 Trillion invested. It is the only truly mutual Mutual Fund Company. The shareholders own the company.

What financial reading do you find beneficial?



RUKnitting said:


> Been there years ago and done that. There are many better sources than Bogle. Especially if you want to have a better performing portfolio. Much better.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm going to drop this and then come back to discuss because I think it's an interesting topic.
"Many executives are mediocre at their jobs, yet receive extravagant pay packages, regardless of their performance. CEO pay increased by 14 times from the late 1970s to 2000, more than twice as fast as stock prices did, Bivens and Mishel found.

CEOs in other countries earn half as much for doing the same job. And we manage to find qualified people to lead other complex organizations without paying them an average of $14 million a year: The president of the United States makes $450,000 a year, including expenses. The chairman of the Federal Reserve makes just under $200,000. The chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff makes about $250,000.

Bivens and Mishel's research further shows that the horrendous widening of equality in America isn't the result of benign and impersonal market forces, but of conscious policy decisions -- for instance, lower tax rates and reduced bargaining power for workers -- that increased the ability of a few to capture almost all the benefits of the economy's growth over the past 30 years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, we just know what you peruse for pleasure.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm outed!!!!! Now you know what I do for a living ..... ugh.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
Rousseau's Recipi for Eggs Benedikt just varries slightly from your Eggs Benedict. It uses a diferent kind of Bacon. Tasts the same, delicious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm
> 
> If you were to read the link above to the release put out by the Bureau of Labor Statistics for June 2013 you will learn that your 195,000 added jobs hasn't changed the unemployment rate one whit.


.....because......drum roll........more people are back to looking for a job.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm
> 
> If you were to read the link above to the release put out by the Bureau of Labor Statistics for June 2013 you will learn that your 195,000 added jobs hasn't changed the unemployment rate one whit.


True, but in reading the statistics, it is important to note which industries are creating jobs. The trend will assist those looking for employment. And while the rate didn't climb, it also did not go down - therefore it is stable.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup:


I guess when Walmart doesn't pay a living wage and it's employee's can qualify for benefits the biggest winner is Walmart. What a sweet deal for such a wonderful company. I bet LL calls that American exceptionalism. Yes, these companies that are so wonderful to their workers are just like us now thanks to the Supreme Court ruling just a bunch of citizens trying to make a living. Got to love that way of thinking.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Way shen me hway zhe yang? Zhe shi shen-ma yi si? Ni hui shuo ying yu ma?


Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> ....so illl educated? Who, the college Grads who can find no other jobs than working in Restaurants and other low paying jobs for example? My Fellow Americans are fine People who are not looking for a hand-out but a hand-up. I don't know with whom you hang out or are you just without thought indicting others? The laziest folks are the Republicans in Congress and the Senate, they collect pay and extraordinary benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Put the blame where it belongs. Many of my Fellow Citizens have been robbed of their jobs and now the Chinese are buying up the homes they lost, particularly in California. Greed of a few is what is the problem not those who can't find jobs. Shame on you for speaking so ill of so many who are doing their best to survive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I'm going to drop this and then come back to discuss because I think it's an interesting topic.
> "Many executives are mediocre at their jobs, yet receive extravagant pay packages, regardless of their performance. CEO pay increased by 14 times from the late 1970s to 2000, more than twice as fast as stock prices did, Bivens and Mishel found.
> 
> CEOs in other countries earn half as much for doing the same job. And we manage to find qualified people to lead other complex organizations without paying them an average of $14 million a year: The president of the United States makes $450,000 a year, including expenses. The chairman of the Federal Reserve makes just under $200,000. The chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff makes about $250,000.
> ...


I agree GW, this issue needs addressing. The middle class is what led to the USA's phenomenal growth and influence after WWII. Returning GI's benefited from Governmental Programs to attend college and buy houses......buy cars, appliances....all made in the USA.

Now this middle class has been deprived of job security, retirement benefits, and a living wage. How many families now survive on one paycheck?

It is the policies of the last decade that need changed....and quickly. Remember what happened when Marie Antoinette told them to 'eat cake.' (sic)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the update.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Rousseau's Recipi for Eggs Benedikt just varries slightly from your Eggs Benedict. It uses a diferent kind of Bacon. Tasts the same, delicious.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm outed!!!!! Now you know what I do for a living ..... ugh.


You are a Victoria Secret's Angel?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> You are a Victoria Secret's Angel?


 :-D (wrapped in pretty gift wrap - called "wings" at the shop)

Not all super models are dumb you know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Found this interesting tidbit on Yahoo news today:
> 
> "Middle- and upper-class consumers who begin buying through Vermont Health Connect when it takes hold of Vermont's individual and small-group health insurance markets in January won't notice much difference in costs of insurance and benefits provided, according to the state's largest insurer and the chairwoman of Vermont's Green Mountain Care Board, which approved the rates.
> 
> ...


GW the state of MN has released information about our Healthcare exchange as well. I haven't seen all of it yet but they have put the various plans, plan levels and rates out there and a calculator so you can figure out what you will pay and if you would qualify for credits to help pay for it. We have been pretty proactive here setting up the exchange and had a lot of input from the public letting the state know what they want and need. From what I have seen it looks pretty good and will help a lot of people. Many companies provide very good insurance benefits for their employees so it sounds like a lot of people will keep what they have. I know the GOP has spent millions trying to scare people here and in other states which is too bad. I'm sure like anything new there will be setbacks and things that will need improving but that's to be expected with anything the first time out. We will get through it. Please let us know what else you find out.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

[quote

FYI - There is no Congress and Senate. Congress is made up of the House of Representatives and the Senate.[/quote]

And this from a braggart educated one.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just where do you think the 1% came from? Paying ones fair share, meaning the successful should pay more taxes because they are successful. Never mind that that line of thinking is discriminating against a certain group of people. If discriminating against groups is wrong, why would demanding that one group pay more in taxes than any other group be justified? The logic is flawed. I agree, corporate, farm and Wall Street entitlements, etc. should be stopped.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Rousseau's Recipi for Eggs Benedikt just varries slightly from your Eggs Benedict. It uses a diferent kind of Bacon. Tasts the same, delicious.


It is you who mentioned Eggs Benedikt, not damemary.

BTW; Rousseaus in Canada spells it Eggs Benedict as well as does EVERYONE, including the French, but you. Stop trying to CYA with stupid postings and admit your mistakes. BTW: you have no "tasts".


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And we have 50 states.


soloweygirl said:


> Now pay attention. In past posts it was stated that potato was spelled with an "e" or without the "e". Both spellings were correct at that time. The "e" has since been dropped. Whether you do/do not spell potato with an "e", it is still the same vegetable.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I checked never saw you complain about the job LOSSES under Bush. Where were you then? Pretty please, when did Food Prices for example ever plummet? Interest rates went way down way before Obama. Do you ever stay abreast of what goes on? President Obama has done better than expected and that is what irks you to no end. Live with it, your anger changes nothing but the folds in your face.


Huck I think people like this have such confidence in their party that they don't even bother to really look at what is going on. They just give them a pass. At least we are openly critical when we see things we don't like on either side and know we make mistakes too. The right won't ever admit to any mistakes. I think they have a rule book about such things just like the Catholic church does. It certainly makes lazy people's lives easier when they don't have to think for themselves doesn't it but it also makes them very gullible and they will believe most anything from their religious and political parties that have institutionalized this way of controlling them. It has been very effective for thousands of years and it works well. These people actually are lulled into believing these entities are looking out for their best interests.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD:


Yeh, and I cannot wait to be well educated so I can grow up to get a fantastic job at ..... Walmart. Now there are plenty of people that need their jobs at Walmart, and plenty of folks (drivers, managers, accountants, engineers etc.) who have excellent jobs and salaries, stock options, benefits from Walmart. However, the retail and admin jobs of Walmart, and its speciality, is to create and offer seasonal jobs, temporary and interim jobs, jobs for those of special needs, etc.

Walmart is not the premier job to look up to expecting to get ahead in life.

Walmart pays the wage the market bears. Called Capitalism.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If just being an African-American living in the White House is adding fuel to the fire, I guess he has.


Try actually listening to Obama's speeches.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And we have 50 states.


Think we should do a presser for Obama? Might like to fill him on on the Corps too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I do believe others (who are still here) have blabbed personal information all over this forum.


If it is THEIR personal information and THEIR desire to do so, then that's fine. FF is blabbing LTL's personal information. It is NOT LTL's choice. FF is doing it for her own sick amusement. There is a big difference.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And tested to make certain they understand it.


soloweygirl said:


> I don't support the Republicans. I am a registered Independent. Both parties are not doing their jobs and should definitely be voted out in 2014, if up for reelection, and then again in 2016 if necessary. I will also say that any Congressperson should automatically lose their job if they vote on a bill without reading it. Reading and understanding the legislation should be one of their most important tasks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And it's absolutely criminal that so few workers belong to unions. I guess that's what the Right to Work movement helped us get. I didn't want the BART strike, but some of the negotiating parties needed to be shaken up a bit.
> 
> New avatar is of yet another friend who's dead, taken about 45 years ago.


Now it's criminal to not to belong to a union? They served their purpose and now they are filling their purses on their members behalf.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
What did I tell you. Fun it is, isnt it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> What did I tell you. Fun it is, isnt it?


damemary
Eggs Benedikte: to enhance the Recipi, add eateble flowers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If it is THEIR personal information and THEIR desire to do so, then that's fine. FF is blabbing LTL's personal information. It is NOT LTL's choice. FF is doing it for her own sick amusement. There is a big difference.


 :thumbup: legal difference too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now it's criminal to not to belong to a union? They served their purpose and now they are filling their purses on their members behalf.


Must be another youtube joke being circulated as fact. What did I say, never a shortage.............................


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I thought we were in our fourth year of the Obama recovery.
> 
> Today, 47,000,000 people receive food stamps. 100,000,000 people receive food assistance in some form (market vouchers....)
> 
> ...


Didn't the same thing happen during the Great Depression? The Democrats and their policies kept the depression going a lot longer than necessary through their policies, somewhere around 10 years. Europe came out of the the depression long before we did. Then again, Obama doesn't care about the people. If he did, he would have spent time trying to solve the problem, not throw money at it and just watch what happens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

At least we already know what Obama was doing during the revolt in Egypt; playing golf, since he could not care less about anyone other than himself.

Of course, we'll never hear the truth of where Obama was while Americans were being murdered in Benghazi.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At least we already know what Obama was doing during the revolt in Egypt; playing golf, since he could not care less about anyone other than himself.
> 
> Of course, we'll never hear the truth of where Obama was while Americans were being murdered in Benghazi.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Freedom Fries
Interesting isn't it, you "know nothing and nobody" yet reveal personal information? Got to love it. We are curious what you know but you rascal just refuse to unzip your lips. Keep it up, the mystery is wonderful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
ever hard the expression "could not care less"? Got to love it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> GW the state of MN has released information about our Healthcare exchange as well. I haven't seen all of it yet but they have put the various plans, plan levels and rates out there and a calculator so you can figure out what you will pay and if you would qualify for credits to help pay for it. We have been pretty proactive here setting up the exchange and had a lot of input from the public letting the state know what they want and need. From what I have seen it looks pretty good and will help a lot of people. Many companies provide very good insurance benefits for their employees so it sounds like a lot of people will keep what they have. I know the GOP has spent millions trying to scare people here and in other states which is too bad. I'm sure like anything new there will be setbacks and things that will need improving but that's to be expected with anything the first time out. We will get through it. Please let us know what else you find out.


GW here is recent information on the VT healthcare exchange. It will be up and running on January 1, 2014 with enrollment beginning Oct. 1, 2013. There is a possibility there may be manual enrollment because various IT programming is not completed and integrated with Medicare and Medicaid.

http://vtdigger.org/2013/06/25/state-makes-contingency-plans-for-technical-problems-in-exchange/ - 94k - Cached - Similar page


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron
I need your help, what am I missing, FF knows nobody and knows nothing but is blabbing personal information? I am lost.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> 195,000 were added to the employment list last month.
> If the Republicans would do their job that number could be doubled. If Walmart would be paying a living wage, 4900 People could get off of the Food Stamp program. So who is to blame? Go after your Reps and Senators and the companies who pay starving wages while they are climbing up the 500 most profitable Companies list. Walmart is in 2nd place now.


So what 195K jobs were added last month. The unemployment rate is still 7.5%, actually more like 13.5% if all were included. No company demands that someone work for them, including Wal Mart. Wal Mart has been in business for many years and during those years, the number of people on food stamps was never the problem. The wages WalMart and others pay is fitting for the job at hand. Most of their jobs do not require many skills, so the pay scale fits the job. Instead of only blaming the corporations, put the blame where it should be, on the unskilled, uneducated potential employee.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So what 195K jobs were added last month. The unemployment rate is still 7.5%, actually more like 13.5% if all were included. No company demands that someone work for them, including Wal Mart. Wal Mart has been in business for many years and during those years, the number of people on food stamps was never the problem. The wages WalMart and others pay is fitting for the job at hand. Most of their jobs do not require many skills, so the pay scale fits the job. Instead of only blaming the corporations, put the blame where it should be, on the unskilled, uneducated potential employee.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Few physicians in private practice belong to the AMA. Ask your primary care physician if she/he is a member of the AMA.


Huckleberry said:


> Read all about it, read all about it:
> The AMA is promoting Obamacare to Doctors as of 7.7.2013.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> NO DOUBT, Capitalism has worked very well for the Capitalists in the past 30 years. They have increased their income by over 300% while Wages for the working stiff have gone in the Dumpster.


Quite possibly the working stiff is to blame for their own path. Waiting around, not doing anything to improve themselves/skills, while expecting to be rewarded by their employer has kept them where they are. It's called responsibility. You want more from your career path, then do something about it yourself. Learn new skills, get a higher education, do something that will make you noticed. Stop sitting on your butt waiting for your ship to come in. Most likely, it will sail on by.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly the working stiff is to blame for their own path. Waiting around, not doing anything to improve themselves/skills, while expecting to be rewarded by their employer has kept them where they are. It's called responsibility. You want more from your career path, then do something about it yourself. Learn new skills, get a higher education, do something that will make you noticed. Stop sitting on your butt waiting for your ship to come in. Most likely, it will sail on by.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The GOP sees women as second class citizens and worse than that the women in the GOP think that is where they belong.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly the working stiff is to blame for their own path. Waiting around, not doing anything to improve themselves/skills, while expecting to be rewarded by their employer has kept them where they are. It's called responsibility. You want more from your career path, then do something about it yourself. Learn new skills, get a higher education, do something that will make you noticed. Stop sitting on your butt waiting for your ship to come in. Most likely, it will sail on by.


I know a lot of people like that. Take. No work. Loaf. Greedy. Want the government to do it all. They are everywhere, including on this site.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Huck you are the master of veneer. Another Leap to Conclusion that isn't Valid.


Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> Your condemnation of country folks as well as older people is despicable. I admire those who till the soil and raise the farm animals, grow the crops we need for nourishment and don't mind hard work year round. Their brilliance cannot be measured in grades but in valuable results of an other kind. By the way, Tobacco farmers have made Billlions for others. You are not even qualified to pass the Water to any of these people.
> Rabies that is.
> Holler that is.
> Went to school?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> GW the state of MN has released information about our Healthcare exchange as well. I haven't seen all of it yet but they have put the various plans, plan levels and rates out there and a calculator so you can figure out what you will pay and if you would qualify for credits to help pay for it.





Cheeky Blighter said:


> We got information today about MNSURE which is the name of Minnesota's healthcare exchange. I don't know where some people are coming up with all the terrifying figures. All the details are not online yet but you can request a printed copy from the state with complete info. Right now it's more of an outline. You can calculate how much your premium will be based on the "silver plan".


How interesting Cheeky states more than once she already knows the rates of her state.

*Minnesota Insurance Exchange Rates Still Secret*

June 12, 2013

If you are waiting for any details on proposed health plans and rates which will be available from Minnesota Insurance Exchange, then you would have to wait more, possibly till Oct 1st before you can find out these details.

This is a bit surprising because several health insurance companies have already filed their health plans and rate proposals with states regulators. It is *because Minnesota state law requires, that rates should be kept confidential until Minnesota Health Exchange opens on October 1st.*

While consumers in Minnesota need to keep waiting for more information on health plans and rates, many other states, like California, Connecticut, Colorado, District Of Columbia, Oregon and Washington have already made public, details on health premium rates insurance companies want to charge for qualified health plans to be sold on the health exchanges in these states.

Health Insurance Exchanges are the most significant change in the healthcare system since Medicare and Medicaid were enacted in the 1960s and consumers deserve to know more about these to make better decisions.

for the entire article; 
http://insuranceexchangehq.com/minnesota-insurance-exchange-rates-still-secret/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly the working stiff is to blame for their own path. Waiting around, not doing anything to improve themselves/skills, while expecting to be rewarded by their employer has kept them where they are. It's called responsibility. You want more from your career path, then do something about it yourself. Learn new skills, get a higher education, do something that will make you noticed. Stop sitting on your butt waiting for your ship to come in. Most likely, it will sail on by.


soloweygirl
The majority of my Fellow Americans are honorable people so unlike you. What happened to your higher education? Tried and flunked or never even tried?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

LL I too would like to fast forward and the faster the better.


Lukelucy said:


> Obama is weakening America. It makes me sick. He is catering to the weak when it is the strong that makes America and gives to the weak in many forms.
> 
> Please, please let time pass quickly so that he will be GONE. I cannot wait. It will be like a new lease on life. Unless we get another Bozo in again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very interesting post. Thanks.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Words of encouragement to be rid of our Administration;


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The GOP sees women as second class citizens and worse than that the women in the GOP think that is where they belong.


Cheeky Blighter.

THANK YOU. Fabulous. Keep them coming. Too bad that so few young people are KP members.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> And tested to make certain they understand it.


Exactly. Obamacare would not be the POS it is today if our representatives actually read the bill. Pelosi knew what would happen if it was read, so demanded it be passed first. The same was done to the immigration bill in the Senate. The Democrats are really good at their job aren't they? NOT


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitish said:


> Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


Knitish
Fabulous information, not well known unfortunately. Thank you.
The very reason that more and more Communities do not want Walmart to come to them and are fighting hard to keep them out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Very interesting post. Thanks.


 :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> What did I tell you. Fun it is, isnt it?


Just like tweeting in a pine tree.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


How much money do you think one family needs? It's money they can never spend. And the children of these super-rich sorts can turn into precisely the kind of feckless wasters that so many on here complain about. Still, I suppose the idle rich can always go shopping and boost the economy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a great thought! Nasturtium?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Eggs Benedikte: to enhance the Recipi, add eateble flowers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. Obamacare would not be the POS it is today if our representatives actually read the bill. Pelosi knew what would happen if it was read, so demanded it be passed first. The same was done to the immigration bill in the Senate. The Democrats are really good at their job aren't they? NOT


By the time any bill is being passed the signers can recite it in their sleep.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At least we already know what Obama was doing during the revolt in Egypt; playing golf, since he could not care less about anyone other than himself.
> 
> Of course, we'll never hear the truth of where Obama was while Americans were being murdered in Benghazi.


I actually heard a Democrat try and spin Obama and Kerry's absences as it was their way of telling Egypt that we don't care what you are doing. Your uprising is not important to us. This administration will not call it a coup either. Where are their brains?They need to stop all aid to Egypt and take back all the aircraft, tanks and other weapons we have given them before they are used on us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An alternate universe?



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I need your help, what am I missing, FF knows nobody and knows nothing but is blabbing personal information? I am lost.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> The majority of my Fellow Americans are honorable people so unlike you. What happened to your higher education? Tried and flunked or never even tried?


 You can't attack the truth, so you attack me. Typical lib mentality.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The GOP sees women as second class citizens and worse than that the women in the GOP think that is where they belong.


Aren't you special and ignorant. You are willing to let women who seek long-term abortions go to places of filthy, unsanitary clinics, be served by so-called doctors, like Gosselin, to murder their babies, rather than see the pregnant woman receive clinical, sanitary, experienced care by approved doctors.

I hope you'll support those who want to kill both the babies and moms as you do. Stand with those in Texas, Cheeky, they need idiots like you to spread the word of how the DEMS refuse to honor and support women and their rights.

The new bill ready to, and will pass, in the Texas legislature is thus;

"Would make abortions illegal after 20 weeks, instead of the normal 24 weeks, and it would require abortion facilities to upgrade to ambulatory surgical centers and require abortion clinic doctors to gain admitting privileges at a hospital within 30 miles."

Supporters of the legislation say the new standards *would raise the level of health care for Texas women.*


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


And your proof is????????? Sounds like you took that off of some union's pamphlet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Knitish. Very powerful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. Obamacare would not be the POS it is today if our representatives actually read the bill. Pelosi knew what would happen if it was read, so demanded it be passed first. The same was done to the immigration bill in the Senate. The Democrats are really good at their job aren't they? NOT


It is amazing that that has happened. She sure was sly, wasn't she and the Dems. I wonder what is going to happen and how we as a people will suffer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> How much money do you think one family needs? It's money they can never spend. And the children of these super-rich sorts can turn into precisely the kind of feckless wasters that so many on here complain about. Still, I suppose the idle rich can always go shopping and boost the economy.


aw9358
unfortunately the super rich spend their dough beyond our shores.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> LL I too would like to fast forward and the faster the better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> How much money do you think one family needs? It's money they can never spend. And the children of these super-rich sorts can turn into precisely the kind of feckless wasters that so many on here complain about. Still, I suppose the idle rich can always go shopping and boost the economy.


 Prada shoppers perhaps? Of course there are those who cannot afford to buy, but they dream to.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Do the math: EACH Walmart cost EACH community $1M YEARLY to function because it does not pay a living wage, healthcare, benefits,etc. It also drains all profits from your community at 24:00 hours EVERY DAY, 365d/year... So you get to pay what Walmart does not want to pay. Their B$CEOs are doing just fine, thank you. Enjoy.


If what you say is true, then how does Walmart survive in a community? If people did not support them, then they would not survive economically.

I believe that most people that work there are part timers. If that is true, most companies do not provide health benefits or benefits, so that is not unique to Walmart. Also the part of Obamacare that would cover corporations to provide health insurance was dropped by Obama. Therefore, Obama does not care that the people at Walmart don't have Walmart provided health insurance.

Also is it legal to arbitrarily change part of Obamacare without Congressional approval? Does not appear to be legal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I actually heard a Democrat try and spin Obama and Kerry's absences as it was their way of telling Egypt that we don't care what you are doing. Your uprising is not important to us. This administration will not call it a coup either. Where are their brains?They need to stop all aid to Egypt and take back all the aircraft, tanks and other weapons we have given them before they are used on us.


Will never happen. Carney and the WH first lied, surprise!, and said Kerry wasn't on his $5 million yacht while Egypt errupted in revolt. Only because Kerry's wife was stricken ill during that same long weekend and rushed to a Boston hospital, was the WH forced to admit Kerry was out sailing and ignoring his job.

Two peas in a pod, (Obama and Kerry). Good to know. Two peas who ignore the job he was elected or appointed to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> unfortunately the super rich spend their dough beyond our shores.


This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't you special and ignorant. You are willing to let women who seek long-term abortions go to places of filthy, unsanitary clinics, be served by so-called doctors, like Gosselin, to murder their babies, rather than see the pregnant woman receive clinical, sanitary, experienced care by approved doctors.
> 
> I hope you'll support those who want to kill both the babies and moms as you do. Stand with those in Texas, Cheeky, they need idiots like you to spread the word of how the DEMS refuse to honor and support women and their rights.
> 
> ...


Protesters see this bill as an effort to overturn Roe vs Wade at all stages in Texas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> What a great thought! Nasturtium?


damemary
I have a book on eatable Flora signed by the Author. Very nice Lady.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> How much money do you think one family needs? It's money they can never spend. And the children of these super-rich sorts can turn into precisely the kind of feckless wasters that so many on here complain about. Still, I suppose the idle rich can always go shopping and boost the economy.


Hi Anne - Here is a link showing the wealth of the Walton family that owns Walmart. This of course is what the GOP would call Capitalism at it's best. Personally, I do not shop in their stores and I doubt that the Waltons do either. It's OK to be filthy rich in this country and that is what all good little righties aspire to. No scruples bothering these folks. You just crush everyone beneath you on your rise to the top. They actually have virtual slave labor in their manufacturing facilities in China but it's "OK" because in China it is legal to do business that way. The right sets aside their morals and what is legal wins out every time. Now isn't that convenient? God bless us, everyone. The words of Tiny Tim from Dicken's Christmas Carol. I don't think he had the Waltons in mind.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2012/jul/31/bernie-s/sanders-says-walmart-heirs-own-more-wealth-bottom-/ - 34k - Cached - Similar pages
Jul 31, 2012 ... Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders, an independent who caucuses with Democrats, tweeted a startling statistic to his followers on July 22, 2012: ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess.


I'm thinking exactly the same thing. Pure jealously and ignorance.

I know more super rich people who are American and are wealthy more so than any other country in the world who keep and spend their fortunes within our shores.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm thinking exactly the same thing. Pure jealously.


It reeks of it. Pathetic. These people are the trouble with America today. Gimme, gimme, gimme. I think the skin color of this person is green.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Protesters see this bill as an effort to overturn Roe vs Wade at all stages in Texas.


Because they are ignorant to the bill as are you. Try reading it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess.


Lukelucy
ever travelled in circles of the very rich? Nothing to be jealous of. They are the unhappiest people you will ever meet. They are looking for a bit of tranquility all over the world and never find it. If I am on the dole, I hope everyone on it can live like me. I have what you have not that is for sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because they are ignorant to the bill as are you. Try reading it.


Right on!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Richest man in Mexican is Carlos Slim owning Telephones de Mexico. Russians? Chinese? America cannot claim all the world's riches. Nor should we try, IMHO.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Richest man in Mexican is Carlos Slim owning Telephones de Mexico. Russians? Chinese? America cannot claim all the world's riches. Nor should we try, IMHO.


Still dumb I see. Huck SAID all the wealthy Americans are spending their $ away from the shores of the USA.

No one claimed where the wealthiest call home.

You cannot comprehend anything on any topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's pathetic the way they are trying to position the Texas bill to regulate female health care. I thought regulations were a baddie to them......unless they accomplish their goals. There are a lot of smart women in Texas ......watched over by the spirits of Ann Richards and Molly Ivans.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a link concerning some of the GOP's favorites the Koch brothers. They are spending a fortune trying to defeat ACA. What a pair they are. Gee I wonder why would they want to spend all that money? Can we say Greed. It's one of the GOP's favorite words.

http://www.cleveland.com/open/index.ssf/2013/07/anti-obamacare_commercial_to_s.html - 84k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think it's pathetic the way they are trying to position the Texas bill to regulate female health care. I thought regulations were a baddie to them......unless they accomplish their goals. There are a lot of smart women in Texas ......watched over by the spirits of Ann Richards and Molly Ivans.


Yes the right wants government to stay out of their business and leave them alone except when it comes to women's healthcare and reproductive rights. They are really a bunch of perverts aren't they, peeping in people's bedroom windows. Creepy isn't it. Next they will be bringing back witch trials and burning at the stake. I wonder what they will come up with next? They are just full of surprises. :hunf:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think it's pathetic the way they are trying to position the Texas bill to regulate female health care. I thought regulations were a baddie to them......unless they accomplish their goals. There are a lot of smart women in Texas ......watched over by the spirits of Ann Richards and Molly Ivans.


Can you look at it as a bill to ensure life saving care for a human?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will never happen. Carney and the WH first lied, surprise!, and said Kerry wasn't on his $5 million yacht while Egypt errupted in revolt. Only because Kerry's wife was stricken ill during that same long weekend and rushed to a Boston hospital, was the WH forced to admit Kerry was out sailing and ignoring his job.
> 
> Two peas in a pod, (Obama and Kerry). Good to know. Two peas who ignore the job he was elected or appointed to do.


I know. It is wishful thinking on my part. Hillary did her fair share of disappearing when she was needed as well. It does not surprise me that Kerry was on his sailboat before he wasn't on the boat, before he actually was on his sailboat. LOL


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess.


Disabled, actually. Thanks for asking. And it is most certainly not envy (I think that's what you meant). I was brought by very hard-working and working-class parents to study and work. I did work before I could no longer do so.

Why did you need to give me such an unpleasant response? It is a fact that the top 1 per cent in both our countries are awarding themselves more money than they need or can spend, while people on the bottom are seeing what little they have taken away from them. I am guilty of wanting a fairer world.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It reeks of it. Pathetic. These people are the trouble with America today. Gimme, gimme, gimme. I think the skin color of this person is green.


Again, why the unpleasant tone? What have I done to you?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Here is a link concerning some of the GOP's favorites the Koch brothers. They are spending a fortune trying to defeat ACA. What a pair they are. Gee I wonder why would they want to spend all that money? Can we say Greed. It's one of the GOP's favorite words.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/open/index.ssf/2013/07/anti-obamacare_commercial_to_s.html - 84k - Cached - Similar pages


Isn't the Obama Administration spending millions of our tax dollars to promote Obamacare by producing commercials that air during the NFL and NBA games? Isn't there a million + dollar grant in California to "educate" children so that they will convince their parent(s) to sign up for Obamacare?

At least the Koch brothers are spending their own money, rather than spending mine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Still dumb I see. Huck SAID all the wealthy Americans are spending their $ away from the shores of the USA.
> 
> No one claimed where the wealthiest call home.
> 
> You cannot comprehend anything on any topic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Again, why the unpleasant tone? What have I done to you?


You have done nothing. I thought I was responding to another.

The reason I wrote it is because there are people who think rich people are not nice. There are lots of nice rich people out there. And what I was responding to said differently.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Isn't the Obama Administration spending millions of our tax dollars to promote Obamacare by producing commercials that air during the NFL and NBA games? Isn't there a million + dollar grant in California to "educate" children so that they will convince their parent(s) to sign up for Obamacare?
> 
> At least the Koch brothers are spending their own money, rather than spending mine.


LTL, don't you get it? Cheeky knows stuff that no one else knows. She knows the rates for Obamacare in her state, yet the law of her state guarantees the rates cannot become public until October 2013. Amazing how she knows so much. IF the Koch brothers are spending their own money to defeat Obamacare, it is because they are aware of how devastating it will be to the country they love and offer employment to so many in.

BTW: why cannot the Koch brothers spend THEIR OWN $ where they would like? Jealousy drives Cheeky who sounds like she is collecting $ and entitlements, not earning them. I believe that is the reason she claims so much knowledge about Obamacare; she's on that as well. Which is fine if that is her choice, except she lies about what she says about same.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have done nothing. I thought I was responding to another.
> 
> The reason I wrote it is because there are people who think rich people are not nice. There are lots of nice rich people out there. And what I was responding to said differently.


Then I apologise - I misunderstood. However, I answered your earlier jibe, where you said:

"This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess."

I hope you will now agree that that was not the nicest thing you could have said, since you don't know anything about me.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Here is a link concerning some of the GOP's favorites the Koch brothers. They are spending a fortune trying to defeat ACA. What a pair they are. Gee I wonder why would they want to spend all that money? Can we say Greed. It's one of the GOP's favorite words.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/open/index.ssf/2013/07/anti-obamacare_commercial_to_s.html - 84k - Cached - Similar pages


I saw that too. Good example of how certain powerful families can "control" the outcome.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And they try to get the Rebubs to be as irresponsible as they are. Passing bills that they have never read and if they read them wouldn't understand them anyway. Something as important as a healthcare bill should have been evaluated before being implemented. Now they can't meet their timelines because there are so many problems. Not to mention that they have no idea where the money is going to come from. Is the well dry yet?


soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. Obamacare would not be the POS it is today if our representatives actually read the bill. Pelosi knew what would happen if it was read, so demanded it be passed first. The same was done to the immigration bill in the Senate. The Democrats are really good at their job aren't they? NOT


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I actually heard a Democrat try and spin Obama and Kerry's absences as it was their way of telling Egypt that we don't care what you are doing. Your uprising is not important to us. This administration will not call it a coup either. Where are their brains?They need to stop all aid to Egypt and take back all the aircraft, tanks and other weapons we have given them before they are used on us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Misplaced frustration when the truth is too painful.



soloweygirl said:


> You can't attack the truth, so you attack me. Typical lib mentality.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I have a question friends. How do you think the Libs on this thread define rich? 
What is the minimum gross salary per year of a rich person according to them?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also the Libs attempt to add another "ism" to their array of tricks......classism.



Lukelucy said:


> This reply sounds like sheer jealousy to me. Have or have not? Work or on the dole?? I bet I can guess.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You realize that Egypt is the buffer between Israel and the Arab countries don't you? Without our aid, Israel will be in a very precarious position. Is it our policy to interfere with other countries internal political affairs? I suppose you could say, since GW Bush it is. But look at that mess, preemptive strike into Iraq and ensuing death of American lives. Is it worth it?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Amy Barclay de Tolly is a good source for eatable flowers. You can search her on Homecooking.about.com. It's so much fun and a neat way to add interest to a salad, desert or wherever your imagination may take you. I have some beautiful white Chinerse garlic flowers on my kitchen counter right now.


Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I have a book on eatable Flora signed by the Author. Very nice Lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes the right wants government to stay out of their business and leave them alone except when it comes to women's healthcare and reproductive rights. Next they will be bringing back witch trials and burning at the stake. I wonder what they will come up with next?


Seems Obama and the Dems want to get more into your business.

_OBAMA TOUTS 'MYUSA' PLAN TO MAKE GOVT. MORE LIKE GOOGLE_

by WYNTON HALL 8 Jul 2013

President Barack Obama announced Monday that he will bring more Silicon Valley tech experts into his White House to help devise a new government system called MyUSA to deliver a smarter, more innovative and accountable government."
MyUSA will, among other things, auto-fill citizens personal information on government forms and provide real-time tracking of benefits.

Obamas initiative carries echoes of Vice President Al Gores 1993 reinventing government plan that purportedly applied private sector solutions to public sector problems.

Whether Obamas attempt to reboot public perceptions about his Administrations bureaucratic failures and inefficiencies will succeed now five years into his presidency remains to be seen.
Furthermore, in the wake of the National Security Agency (NSA) and Internal Revenue Service (IRS) scandals, it remains unclear whether Americans will enthusiastically support Obamas decision to bring more Silicon Valley gurus into his White House like those used to develop the NSA's controversial PRISM system.

Obama says tech experts are building a new government system called MyUSA (formerly MyGov) that will auto-fill personal information so government forms can be filled in quicker. The system will also allow federal benefit recipients to track the status of their applications in real time, just like you can follow the location of a package all the way to your doorstep.

According to its website, MyUSAs purpose is to reimagine how citizens interact with government through an experience designed around their needs rather than a confusing and fragmented bureaucracy.

The goal, says Obama, is to make his Administration function more like Google.

"Back in 2007, when I was first running for this office," he explained, "I had the opportunity to visit Google headquarters in Mountain View in Silicon Valley to discuss ways we could use technology to allow more citizens to participate in the democracy and bring the government still largely in the 20th-century into the 21st century. After all, we had already set out to build a new type of campaign."

Indeed, Obamas networking with Google paid off, but not necessarily in the form of more efficient government. Google employees donated $814,540 to Obama in 2008 and $801,770 in 2012.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Drawing conclusions again from your limited sample. Not true if use a larger more representable sample.


Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> ever travelled in circles of the very rich? Nothing to be jealous of. They are the unhappiest people you will ever meet. They are looking for a bit of tranquility all over the world and never find it. If I am on the dole, I hope everyone on it can live like me. I have what you have not that is for sure.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Still dumb I see. Huck SAID all the wealthy Americans are spending their $ away from the shores of the USA.
> 
> No one claimed where the wealthiest call home.
> 
> You cannot comprehend anything on any topic.


 :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a question friends. How do you think the Libs on this thread define rich?
> What is the minimum gross salary per year of a rich person according to them?


anything over 5 dollars I would think. But that would require some to work wouldn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a question friends. How do you think the Libs on this thread define rich?
> What is the minimum gross salary per year of a rich person according to them?


Well, I believe that it depends on the political party you belong to, determines what is rich.

Koch brothers are rich and evil and Republicans

Kerry and the Queen of Heinz are rich and good and Democrats

Bush Families, are rich and evil and Republicans

Kennedy Families, are rich and good and Democrats

"The Donald" is rich and evil and Republican

Buffet is rich and good and a Democrat

See a pattern?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL, don't you get it? Cheeky knows stuff that no one else knows. She knows the rates for Obamacare in her state, yet the law of her state guarantees the rates cannot become public until October 2013. Amazing how she knows so much. IF the Koch brothers are spending their own money to defeat Obamacare, it is because they are aware of how devastating it will be to the country they love and offer employment to so many in.
> 
> BTW: why cannot the Koch brothers spend THEIR OWN $ where they would like? Jealousy drives Cheeky who sounds like she is collecting $ and entitlements, not earning them. I believe that is the reason she claims so much knowledge about Obamacare; she's on that as well. Which is fine if that is her choice, except she lies about what she says about same.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And Rocky what is your take on Syria????


rocky1991 said:


> You realize that Egypt is the buffer between Israel and the Arab countries don't you? Without our aid, Israel will be in a very precarious position. Is it our policy to interfere with other countries internal political affairs? I suppose you could say, since GW Bush it is. But look at that mess, preemptive strike into Iraq and ensuing death of American lives. Is it worth it?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well, I believe that it depends on the political party you belong to, determines what is rich.
> 
> Koch brothers are rich and evil and Republicans
> 
> ...


No, I see an opinion......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> anything over 5 dollars I would think. But that would require some to work wouldn't it?


Oh, man, I'm exceedingly rich then don't ya know ...... 

I know I'm blessed, but rich - wowza!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well, I believe that it depends on the political party you belong to, determines what is rich.
> 
> Koch brothers are rich and evil and Republicans
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, I do. Are you gonna help me with a figure or not? Perhaps I'd better understand the Libs if I knew what they believe "rich" equates to in a gross amount per annum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> No, I see an opinion......


Would you present an amount as an answer to my question? Are you a Dem?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, I'm exceedingly rich then don't ya know ......
> 
> I know I'm blessed, but rich - wowza!


I do not believe that the Libs will ever give an amount that they believe is "rich" and be able to defend that number.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You realize that Egypt is the buffer between Israel and the Arab countries don't you? Without our aid, Israel will be in a very precarious position. Is it our policy to interfere with other countries internal political affairs? I suppose you could say, since GW Bush it is. But look at that mess, preemptive strike into Iraq and ensuing death of American lives. Is it worth it?


Since GW Bush? Surely not. Remember Chile '73? El Salvador? Nicaragua? Cuba?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And Rocky what is your take on Syria????


Syria is a very complex problem. I suppose we have to take into account that Russia is a very large supporter of Syria. Do we want or need any more problems with Russia? I hate the killing of civilians, highly immoral. I really don't want our boots on the ground. I think it's time for the Arabs to police their own area of the world. If the Europeans want to put their boots on the ground that's fine with me. I do not want another war in the Middle East


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Since GW Bush? Surely not. Remember Chile '73? El Salvador? Nicaragua? Cuba?


No preemptive war, just interference, We never Invaded those countries like GW did.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> No preemptive war, just interference, We never Invaded those countries like GW did.


I apologise. You said something about interfering in other countries' internal affairs, and I misunderstood.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG, see I told you so


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do not believe that the Libs will ever give an amount that they believe is "rich" and be able to defend that number.


That's because it's difficult. What most people want is to be able to earn enough money to have and keep a decent home, look after their family and have enough left over for an enjoyable life. There are bankers in this country who have been awarded bonuses in the millions for failure and gross negligence. That is what I think of as too much. I hope you would agree that these people have not earned the money they have received.

I know this is not exactly what you asked, but it's the best I can offer. (Not a "Lib", by the way).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> That's because it's difficult. What most people want is to be able to earn enough money to have and keep a decent home, look after their family and have enough left over for an enjoyable life. There are bankers in this country who have been awarded bonuses in the millions for failure and gross negligence. That is what I think of as too much. I hope you would agree that these people have not earned the money they have received.
> 
> I know this is not exactly what you asked, but it's the best I can offer. (Not a "Lib", by the way).


Good thoughts about bankers, but Libs won't answer that question as you can see. They would prefer to throw the term the evil rich around, without defining how much money a person must make to be an evil rich person.

symbolism no substance


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a question friends. How do you think the Libs on this thread define rich?
> What is the minimum gross salary per year of a rich person according to them?


They NEVER have an answer to that. Also, "fair share", "living wage", and "affordable housing".


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good thoughts about bankers, but Libs won't answer that question as you can see. They would prefer to throw the term the evil rich around, without defining how much money a person must make to be an evil rich person.
> 
> symbolism no substance


To be fair, I don't think anyone called them "evil". What is objectionable is the effort that some super-rich people put in to avoid paying legal taxes, never mind what the left might consider a "fair" amount. We know that there are billions, if not trillions, resting in countries whose financial regulations are more "relaxed" than ours. What I would like to ask is, what is that money actually for?

There have been many diversions thrown into this argument, such as envy, being workshy etc, and very few 
have actually addressed what I think of as a fundamental question, which is precisely what I said up there: who needs so much money and why do they go to such lengths to keep it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

When Soldiers who went into Battle and come home maimed for life have to go on food stamps to feed themselves and their families and the rich avoid paying their fair share, I see real problems. 
And then some very ugly people here call people receiving aid lazy and takers, it makes me spit fire. Don't come near me with your hatred, you won't like the encounter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> When Soldiers who went into Battle and come home maimed for life have to go on food stamps to feed themselves and their families and the rich avoid paying their fair share, I see real problems.
> And then some very ugly people here call people receiving aid lazy and takers, it makes me spit fire. Don't come near me with your hatred, you won't like the encounter.


Look to your goverment, and the President who do not care one iota what is happening to them. They are the last in line for pay raises, they just took another pay cut. They are given equipment from Veit Nam. Their votes were not counted in last election because admin. said they arrived to late and seeing as the law was broken on that one. 
They come home and do not recieve adquit care as the govenment does not care enough to make sure money is spent on their care. 
But then they don't matter do they funny you never care about them before. You just down graded them ever chaance you got. 
There are a lot of places you can donate money to help them wounded warriors, money to help build housing, try sending money for track chairs Bill Oreily has a charity fund for that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You realize that Egypt is the buffer between Israel and the Arab countries don't you? Without our aid, Israel will be in a very precarious position. Is it our policy to interfere with other countries internal political affairs? I suppose you could say, since GW Bush it is. But look at that mess, preemptive strike into Iraq and ensuing death of American lives. Is it worth it?


The Middle East is lighting up and could eventually be a huge mess.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone called them "evil". What is objectionable is the effort that some super-rich people put in to avoid paying legal taxes, never mind what the left might consider a "fair" amount. We know that there are billions, if not trillions, resting in countries whose financial regulations are more "relaxed" than ours. What I would like to ask is, what is that money actually for?
> 
> There have been many diversions thrown into this argument, such as envy, being workshy etc, and very few
> have actually addressed what I think of as a fundamental question, which is precisely what I said up there: who needs so much money and why do they go to such lengths to keep it?


It is a common term that libs throw around in the USA. Evil bankers, evil corporations, evil rich people, evil republicans...

My answer to your question is, that it is none of my business. It is their money to spend or save. I do not have, nor do I believe anyone has, the right to judge what someone should do with their money. If a person has a gazillion dollars (or Euros) how do you know how it is used? Millions could be quietly be donated to numerous foundations and we would never know about it. How many millions of dollars do the Gates family spend for good works that are never publicized.

So unless anyone can give me a number and a justification for that number this conversation could never be poignant


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie

Bill O'Reilly and his listeners have donated over $5,000,000 for the chairs. Yep, one of those evil Republicans at work again


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is a common term that libs throw around in the USA. Evil bankers, evil corporations, evil rich people, evil republicans...
> 
> My answer to your question is, that it is none of my business. It is their money to spend or save. I do not have, nor do I believe anyone has, the right to judge what someone should do with their money. If a person has a gazillion dollars (or Euros) how do you know how it is used? Millions could be quietly be donated to numerous foundations and we would never know about it. How many millions of dollars do the Gates family spend for good works that are never publicized.
> 
> So unless anyone can give me a number and a justification for that number this conversation could never be poignant


I don't know whether anyone can give you a number, but I don't know how important that really is. I could have a go at it, but would it travel?

I do know the Gates(es?) give fortunes away and do not intend to leave vast amounts to their children, which is an admirable thing to do.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone called them "evil". What is objectionable is the effort that some super-rich people put in to avoid paying legal taxes, never mind what the left might consider a "fair" amount. We know that there are billions, if not trillions, resting in countries whose financial regulations are more "relaxed" than ours. What I would like to ask is, what is that money actually for?
> 
> There have been many diversions thrown into this argument, such as envy, being workshy etc, and very few
> have actually addressed what I think of as a fundamental question, which is precisely what I said up there: who needs so much money and why do they go to such lengths to keep it?


I don't think there is really an answer to how rich is rich. To a millionaire a billionaire is "richer". I suppose it may be what those "rich" people do with their money. If it is kept offshore, they are not really helping the US, are they? If it is invested here in the US, then they are helping the US. Can't say it is a Republican or Democrat issue.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Middle East is lighting up and could eventually be a huge mess.


It is a huge mess. Has been for millennia.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Look to your goverment, and the President who do not care one iota what is happening to them. They are the last in line for pay raises, they just took another pay cut. They are given equipment from Veit Nam. Their votes were not counted in last election because admin. said they arrived to late and seeing as the law was broken on that one.
> They come home and do not recieve adquit care as the govenment does not care enough to make sure money is spent on their care.
> But then they don't matter do they funny you never care about them before. You just down graded them ever chaance you got.
> There are a lot of places you can donate money to help them wounded warriors, money to help build housing, try sending money for track chairs Bill Oreily has a charity fund for that.


theyarnlady
THIS IS GOING TOO FAR. I demand an apology for you saying that I downgraded our Soldiers every chance I got. I am guilty of a lot of things but speaking ill of our Soldiers has NEVER happened. NEVER EVER,

I DEMAND AN APOLOGY otherwise I report you for this and every lie you posted and there are mountains of those and verifiable. Take your pick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is a common term that libs throw around in the USA. Evil bankers, evil corporations, evil rich people, evil republicans...
> 
> My answer to your question is, that it is none of my business. It is their money to spend or save. I do not have, nor do I believe anyone has, the right to judge what someone should do with their money. If a person has a gazillion dollars (or Euros) how do you know how it is used? Millions could be quietly be donated to numerous foundations and we would never know about it. How many millions of dollars do the Gates family spend for good works that are never publicized.
> 
> So unless anyone can give me a number and a justification for that number this conversation could never be poignant


The rich are having fundraisers all the time. A friend of mine is going to one and I am so sad that I will not be there. Michael Douglas and Robert DeNiro are having one., I do not know the cause, but it is going on ALL the time. The rich are always giving to the poor.

All the companies, rich people, etc., that are talked about in a negative way on this thread are the foundation to our democratic/capitalistic system.

I say, if you don't like it, find another country and leave as soon as you can. We don't want you here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Middle East is lighting up and could eventually be a huge mess.


And it will affect us. Like it or not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> It is a huge mess. Has been for millennia.


Can flare up big time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I don't think there is really an answer to how rich is rich. To a millionaire a billionaire is "richer". I suppose it may be what those "rich" people do with their money. If it is kept offshore, they are not really helping the US, are they? If it is invested here in the US, then they are helping the US. Can't say it is a Republican or Democrat issue.


Then if Obama cared so much for the economy, then he should institute "Tax Amnesty" for the offshore accounts like Romney proposed. But to do that he would have to admit that taxes hurt the economy. So it is a US problem that the Democrats refuse to solve. Interesting that they find it more important to give amnesty to illegal aliens that harm the economy, but harm those who could help the economy. sigh


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The rich are having fundraisers all the time. A friend of mine is going to one and I am so sad that I will not be there. Michael Douglas and Robert DeNiro are having one., I do not know the cause, but it is going on ALL the time. The rich are always giving to the poor.
> 
> All the companies, rich people, etc., that are talked about in a negative way on this thread are the foundation to our democratic/capitalistic system.
> 
> I say, if you don't like it, find another country and leave as soon as you can. We don't want you here.


That's more like it :wink:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> THIS IS GOING TOO FAR. I demand an apology for you saying that I downgraded our Soldiers every chance I got. I am guilty of a lot of things but speaking ill of our Soldiers has NEVER happened. NEVER EVER,
> 
> I DEMAND AN APOLOGY otherwise I report you for this and every lie you posted and there are mountains of those and verifiable. Take your pick.


Yeah, right. You said the same thing about things I posted. Only problem is the 'lies' you say were posted are the ones you and your cronies made up! Can I demand an apology from you for the nastiness you perpetuated against me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> THIS IS GOING TOO FAR. I demand an apology for you saying that I downgraded our Soldiers every chance I got. I am guilty of a lot of things but speaking ill of our Soldiers has NEVER happened. NEVER EVER,
> 
> I DEMAND AN APOLOGY otherwise I report you for this and every lie you posted and there are mountains of those and verifiable. Take your pick.


Nope I will not try to remember when you went on site that was set up for wreaths for our fallen hero's, try to remember that you had many times posted how are fighting men were wrong, and try to remember when we all were upset aabout how they were treated, you stayed quite. You only started to care after we had discuss it over and over. Same that you did about the American Indians. You never cared until after it was not brought up any more. Then all of a sudden you bring it up like an orignal idea of yours. You never cared about any of them so stop pertending you care now.

Go ahead and report me like that is something that your side has not done before to me. Don't care any more. As have always said not ashamed of anything I have posted on KP so am not afraid of your threats ect. So do as you wish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hucks sending a pm to me will not get me to say anything more than what I have posted, as said to your Pm go ahead and report me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hucks sending a pm to me will not get me to say anything more than what I have posted, as said to your Pm go ahead and report me.


theyarnlady
This is a very serious subject for me and YES I did sent a PM and asked for an apology out here and she refuses.
I am giving you one chance to give name of thread, page #, date and time when I posted anything negative about our Soldiers. In fact I should ask for multiples since you posted "...every chance you got". The ball is in your court. I have overlooked many of your lies but this one I won't.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> This is a very serious subject for me and YES I did sent a PM and asked for an apology out here and she refuses.
> I am giving you one chance to give name of thread, page #, date and time when I posted anything negative about our Soldiers. In fact I should ask for multiples since you posted "...every chance you got". The ball is in your court. I have overlooked many of your lies but this one I won't.


After all the lies you've told? Ladies, can anyone define hypocrite for huckleberry?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hucks sending a pm to me will not get me to say anything more than what I have posted, as said to your Pm go ahead and report me.


It's amazing that Huck takes such offense to one small phrase in your post when she has manipulated, distorted and misled in so many posts against others. Her comments to Thumper in the last few days go well beyond acceptable behaviour. Then look at her comments to Lovethelake, KPG, Solowey, RUknitting and so many others and I think she needs a reality check.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cat fight

Hey Yarnie can we see the PM?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's amazing that Huck takes such offense to one small phrase in your post when she has manipulated, distorted and misled in so many posts against others. Her comments to Thumper in the last few days go well beyond acceptable behaviour. Then look at her comments to Lovethelake, KPG, Solowey, RUknitting and so many others and I think she needs a reality check.


Absolutely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the witches will win.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes the right wants government to stay out of their business and leave them alone except when it comes to women's healthcare and reproductive rights. They are really a bunch of perverts aren't they, peeping in people's bedroom windows. Creepy isn't it. Next they will be bringing back witch trials and burning at the stake. I wonder what they will come up with next? They are just full of surprises. :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. I do not think this is the intent. This is the first time they have tried, but not the last.



thumper5316 said:


> Can you look at it as a bill to ensure life saving care for a human?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

See I told you so, changing the topic again KPG

What is the amount of money that make someone rich, and why did you pick that number?

Can't do it can you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, right. You said the same thing about things I posted. Only problem is the 'lies' you say were posted are the ones you and your cronies made up! Can I demand an apology from you for the nastiness you perpetuated against me?


Poor poor thumper, typical juvenile behavior. Ignore her she is dumb as a stump and she cried we we we all the way home. Poor baby. God bless you real good 'cause you sure do need it really bad dear. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> You realize that Egypt is the buffer between Israel and the Arab countries don't you? Without our aid, Israel will be in a very precarious position. Is it our policy to interfere with other countries internal political affairs? I suppose you could say, since GW Bush it is. But look at that mess, preemptive strike into Iraq and ensuing death of American lives. Is it worth it?


A very interesting question. Opinions, please.

I vote no.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds so interesting. Thanks.



RUKnitting said:


> Amy Barclay de Tolly is a good source for eatable flowers. You can search her on Homecooking.about.com. It's so much fun and a neat way to add interest to a salad, desert or wherever your imagination may take you. I have some beautiful white Chinerse garlic flowers on my kitchen counter right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

galinipper said:


> No, I see an opinion......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Since GW Bush? Surely not. Remember Chile '73? El Salvador? Nicaragua? Cuba?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Syria is a very complex problem. I suppose we have to take into account that Russia is a very large supporter of Syria. Do we want or need any more problems with Russia? I hate the killing of civilians, highly immoral. I really don't want our boots on the ground. I think it's time for the Arabs to police their own area of the world. If the Europeans want to put their boots on the ground that's fine with me. I do not want another war in the Middle East


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems to me this is the status quo for the Middle East.



Lukelucy said:


> The Middle East is lighting up and could eventually be a huge mess.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor poor thumper, typical juvenile behavior. Ignore her she is dumb as a stump and she cried we we we all the way home. Poor baby. God bless you real good 'cause you sure do need it really bad dear. :lol:


Stuff it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The rich are having fundraisers all the time. A friend of mine is going to one and I am so sad that I will not be there. Michael Douglas and Robert DeNiro are having one., I do not know the cause, but it is going on ALL the time. The rich are always giving to the poor.
> 
> All the companies, rich people, etc., that are talked about in a negative way on this thread are the foundation to our democratic/capitalistic system.
> 
> I say, if you don't like it, find another country and leave as soon as you can. We don't want you here.


Guess what Lukelucy Michael Douglas and Robert DeNiro are both Democrats. Do you think only Republicans give to Charities? You really need to get out more. How do you know that I or any other Democrats don't like companies or rich people? You don't have a clue. Show me where any one of us has said that? You can't because we haven't. So put that in your pipe and smoke it and chill out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> It is a common term that libs throw around in the USA. Evil bankers, evil corporations, evil rich people, evil republicans...
> 
> My answer to your question is, that it is none of my business. It is their money to spend or save. I do not have, nor do I believe anyone has, the right to judge what someone should do with their money. If a person has a gazillion dollars (or Euros) how do you know how it is used? Millions could be quietly be donated to numerous foundations and we would never know about it. How many millions of dollars do the Gates family spend for good works that are never publicized.
> 
> So unless anyone can give me a number and a justification for that number this conversation could never be poignant


No love the lake (not love the people). There is no justification for a 'poignant conversation' on the subject with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> THIS IS GOING TOO FAR. I demand an apology for you saying that I downgraded our Soldiers every chance I got. I am guilty of a lot of things but speaking ill of our Soldiers has NEVER happened. NEVER EVER,
> 
> I DEMAND AN APOLOGY otherwise I report you for this and every lie you posted and there are mountains of those and verifiable. Take your pick.


OK yarnlady, now you've roused Huck. She is and has always been a fervent supporter of the military. My advice is to back down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Au contraire. Only if we let it.



thumper5316 said:


> And it will affect us. Like it or not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Can flare up big time.


You sound like you're looking forward to it. Say it isn't so.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope I will not try to remember when you went on site that was set up for wreaths for our fallen hero's, try to remember that you had many times posted how are fighting men were wrong, and try to remember when we all were upset aabout how they were treated, you stayed quite. You only started to care after we had discuss it over and over. Same that you did about the American Indians. You never cared until after it was not brought up any more. Then all of a sudden you bring it up like an orignal idea of yours. You never cared about any of them so stop pertending you care now.
> 
> Go ahead and report me like that is something that your side has not done before to me. Don't care any more. As have always said not ashamed of anything I have posted on KP so am not afraid of your threats ect. So do as you wish.


Back to your lying ways again, yarnie? You should be ashamed of yourself. You are pathetic. Guess what yarnie Democrats have Indian blood and they have lots of family members who serve in the military so you had better watch who you attack lady and by the way your Republicans in Congress have done a lot to hurt our Veterans, my relatives. So cut the c--p and quit listening to Fox. They lie just like you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> No love the lake (not love the people). There is no justification for a 'poignant conversation' on the subject with you.


Don't try to educate her damemary it would just be a waste of time. She has this thing about trying to put words in people's mouths that they never say. Tonight the word is EVIL. She is as bats as TM. Maybe they are related. They sure both act in some similar ways, all very unbecoming.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady
while you are searching, make note of thread, page, date and time when I spoke demeaning about the Native Americans. 

I invite everyone who has some time to spare to help theyarnlady find the information. She has a lot to go through.

Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. Here is my personal opinion of 'rich.' And I have personally known many.

Rich to me is not a number. First of all, there is the matter of your family's security. I think you need to feel that your family has what they need to survive comfortably. Shelter, food, medical care, education. Secondly, I consider discretion. Shelter, yes. Large home on several continents, no. Education, yes. Private schools thru grad school? No. Thirdly, is a matter of attitude. We raise our children to stand on their own two feet, and also to have compassion for the less fortunate. Lastly, cost of living in different areas varies, and it should be considered.

Do you need a yacht? no, especially when children are hungry. Do you need jewelry? How many cars do you need? A car is transportation, not status. Get the idea?

Opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I apologize for the unpleasant response you received from one of our members. Not everyone feels like that person.

I find your comments thoughtful and meaningful. Thank you for contributing to the Forum.



aw9358 said:


> Disabled, actually. Thanks for asking. And it is most certainly not envy (I think that's what you meant). I was brought by very hard-working and working-class parents to study and work. I did work before I could no longer do so.
> 
> Why did you need to give me such an unpleasant response? It is a fact that the top 1 per cent in both our countries are awarding themselves more money than they need or can spend, while people on the bottom are seeing what little they have taken away from them. I am guilty of wanting a fairer world.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They NEVER have an answer to that. Also, "fair share", "living wage", and "affordable housing".


Everyone has her own reference point. For example if I said I had a lot of money in my wallet, I would mean $500 plus. For others, a lot of money could be $50.

That's what I'm asking; what minimum salary equates to being "rich."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I do not believe that the Libs will ever give an amount that they believe is "rich" and be able to defend that number.


Actually, I know the Libs won't give an answer; I asked my "friends" to give an answer of what they believe the Libs would consider a "rich" person's salary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> That's because it's difficult. What most people want is to be able to earn enough money to have and keep a decent home, look after their family and have enough left over for an enjoyable life. There are bankers in this country who have been awarded bonuses in the millions for failure and gross negligence. That is what I think of as too much. I hope you would agree that these people have not earned the money they have received.
> 
> I know this is not exactly what you asked, but it's the best I can offer. (Not a "Lib", by the way).


Frankly, I do not judge anyone for their salary or for thinking whatever they received as "too much" as you stated. A man is worth his hire (Biblical) and should receive what has been offered or promised. I do not agree with your point that the people you mentioned did not earn the money they received.

Furthermore, my question was what minimum amount equates to a rich annual salary?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They NEVER have an answer to that. Also, "fair share", "living wage", and "affordable housing".


Yet they can determine if something is too expensive, too extreme, or wages are too low or not enough. So they must then have an amount in mind that equates to "rich."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone called them "evil". What is objectionable is the effort that some super-rich people put in to avoid paying legal taxes, never mind what the left might consider a "fair" amount. We know that there are billions, if not trillions, resting in countries whose financial regulations are more "relaxed" than ours. What I would like to ask is, what is that money actually for?
> 
> There have been many diversions thrown into this argument, such as envy, being workshy etc, and very few
> have actually addressed what I think of as a fundamental question, which is precisely what I said up there: who needs so much money and why do they go to such lengths to keep it?


Why are you so concerned with what others earn or have? Why do you care if x person's wealth is $100 million or $100,000? If x person earned it, inherited it or won it in a lottery, why do you have the need to judge if it is a little or a lot in your opinion.

It is not your money, wasn't taken from you, wasn't stolen from you so should be of no concern of yours.

I simply do not understand your beliefs.

What such lengths to keep it are you aware of? Do you not put forth your best efforts to invest your wealth and make it last to your best abilities?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Back to your lying ways again, yarnie? You should be ashamed of yourself. You are pathetic. Guess what yarnie Democrats have Indian blood and they have lots of family members who serve in the military so you had better watch who you attack lady and by the way your Republicans in Congress have done a lot to hurt our Veterans, my relatives. So cut the c--p and quit listening to Fox. They lie just like you.


Why should I if I am such a liar why bother??????????????? And seem you all don't remember how you attack Janeway. Espeical Huck. Just cup your own self and Look to who cut the pay to our servicemen lady, it was not congress it was your president . I don't attack the American Indians so why don't you show me where I did???? Just like Hucks said show me.

As have said before don't care let Hucks report me. Like it hasn't been done by your side before. What else is new. So I get told to leave like all of you have and returned. Who cares, thats what you don't get. 
Show me the facts Huck show me the fact?????????????????????? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Look to your goverment, and the President who do not care one iota what is happening to them. They are the last in line for pay raises, they just took another pay cut. They are given equipment from Veit Nam. Their votes were not counted in last election because admin. said they arrived to late and seeing as the law was broken on that one.
> They come home and do not recieve adquit care as the govenment does not care enough to make sure money is spent on their care.
> But then they don't matter do they funny you never care about them before. You just down graded them ever chaance you got.
> There are a lot of places you can donate money to help them wounded warriors, money to help build housing, try sending money for track chairs Bill Oreily has a charity fund for that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> It is a common term that libs throw around in the USA. Evil bankers, evil corporations, evil rich people, evil republicans...
> 
> My answer to your question is, that it is none of my business. It is their money to spend or save. I do not have, nor do I believe anyone has, the right to judge what someone should do with their money. If a person has a gazillion dollars (or Euros) how do you know how it is used? Millions could be quietly be donated to numerous foundations and we would never know about it. How many millions of dollars do the Gates family spend for good works that are never publicized.
> 
> So unless anyone can give me a number and a justification for that number this conversation could never be poignant


Love, these points are mine as well. The top 5-8% of earners in the US, pay more than 80% of all the income taxes to our US Treasury while more than 50% of American pay zero. There is nothing fair in those facts. Also the middle class and the wealthy in our Nation give more to charities to the USA and to other countries than all other countries do combined.

Where is the fairness in the top earners paying most, and most paying none.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Yarnie
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and his listeners have donated over $5,000,000 for the chairs. Yep, one of those evil Republicans at work again


Just heard tonight the amount is $6,000,000 plus! Guess what - corporations and the "evil" rich people are giving more than the middle class and the poor can, obviously.

Those darn evil rich people and corps are doing all they can, darn them. Those darn people are doing more than their fair share; what are they thinking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, right. You said the same thing about things I posted. Only problem is the 'lies' you say were posted are the ones you and your cronies made up! Can I demand an apology from you for the nastiness you perpetuated against me?


I'd like in your band wagon too. I'll get in line.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why should I if I am such a liar why bother??????????????? And seem you all don't remember how you attack Janeway. Espeical Huck. Just cup your own self and Look to who cut the pay to our servicemen lady, it was not congress it was your president . I don't attack the American Indians so why don't you show me where I did???? Just like Hucks said show me.
> 
> As have said before don't care let Hucks report me. Like it hasn't been done by your side before. What else is new. So I get told to leave like all of you have and returned. Who cares, thats what you don't get.
> Show me the facts Huck show me the fact?????????????????????? :?: :?: :?: :?:


You should be ashamed of yourself yarnlady. Huckleberry has never put down any in the military or Native Americans and she does not lie. You attacked a very nice person. Shame on you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just heard tonight the amount is $6,000,000 plus! Guess what - corporations and the "evil" rich people are giving more than the middle class and the poor can, obviously.
> 
> Those darn evil rich people and corps are doing all they can, darn them. Those darn people are doing more than their fair share; what are they thinking?


Thats why I for one watch Fox News. Haven't heard the other network that is left do anything for our troops have you???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor poor thumper, typical juvenile behavior. Ignore her she is dumb as a stump and she cried we we we all the way home. Poor baby. God bless you real good 'cause you sure do need it really bad dear. :lol:


My head, buy yourself and learn to use a dictionary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's amazing that Huck takes such offense to one small phrase in your post when she has manipulated, distorted and misled in so many posts against others. Her comments to Thumper in the last few days go well beyond acceptable behaviour. Then look at her comments to Lovethelake, KPG, Solowey, RUknitting and so many others and I think she needs a reality check.


 :thumbup: How *right* you are. Yarnie owes her no apology. The truth is always a defense in a court of law.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> THIS IS GOING TOO FAR. I demand an apology for you saying that I downgraded our Soldiers every chance I got. I am guilty of a lot of things but speaking ill of our Soldiers has NEVER happened. NEVER EVER,
> 
> I DEMAND AN APOLOGY otherwise I report you for this and every lie you posted and there are mountains of those and verifiable. Take your pick.


theyarnlady
Waiting


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> try not to wiggle out of false statements you made. I do my homework.


I'm not trying to wiggle out of anything so stop! If you have done your homework then prove her education to me. Are you talking about Seattle or Cheeky?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor poor thumper, typical juvenile behavior. Ignore her she is dumb as a stump and she cried we we we all the way home. Poor baby. God bless you real good 'cause you sure do need it really bad dear. :lol:


You really are nasty saying someone is dumb as a stump--well others could think the "very" same thing about you!

Back at you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm hoping for a continuous party until I die. Hopefully this won't happen for a very long time. People will have to just keep on coming and going. When a friend of mine had to go into hospice, he vowed there'd be a party in his room everyday he was in there. The party lasted 43 days. A bunch of staff said his room was the happiest one on the floor. I've got one of his guitars, but it's a Spanish one and the fingerboard is big and my hands are small. Someone can play that. I wonder how big a porch and yard I'm going to need... Don't bring potato salad. It just magically appears as far as I can tell.


damemary said:


> Oh, that sounds like a good time. Count me inI'll bring food to share.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is just pure baloney. Huck's well-informed and truthful. I have to say, however, that some of you seem bent on picking fights and if there isn't one going on you say something negative to get one going.


west coast kitty said:


> It's amazing that Huck takes such offense to one small phrase in your post when she has manipulated, distorted and misled in so many posts against others. Her comments to Thumper in the last few days go well beyond acceptable behaviour. Then look at her comments to Lovethelake, KPG, Solowey, RUknitting and so many others and I think she needs a reality check.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Could one of you righties please tell me why, when so many of you who are dedicated to keeping some people away from FF Wearing Denim and Pearls, what good does it do to jump in here and insult everyone? Yoi know good and well you'll get the same treatment in return.

Meanwhile, the Middle East is indeed pretty hot, and saying it's always like that doesn't speak to the problems there at all. Look at Egypt. Now that the military is in charge, their Constitution suspended and Morsi hiding, what's next? Thinking it's going to cool down isn't the right answer to the question.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Asking questions about things that are relative instead of concrete isn't going to get you any answers, or at least, not the answers you hope to get. I think you just want to see a bunch of the participants in this topic fight over how much mone makes someone rich.

The most exact answer to how much money it takes to make a person rich is as much money as they think it takes.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Frankly, I do not judge anyone for their salary or for thinking whatever they received as "too much" as you stated. A man is worth his hire (Biblical) and should receive what has been offered or promised. I do not agree with your point that the people you mentioned did not earn the money they received.
> 
> Furthermore, my question was what minimum amount equates to a rich annual salary?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, this is just another example of how the righties say one thing in one topic and exactly the opposite in another. Over in FF Wearing Denim and Pearls they were going on and on this AM telling "libs" to get out and go home. Now here they are trying to make trouble, and as you say about Huck, attacking a very nice person who hasn't put down either the military or Native Americans.
If a bunch of the regulars on this topic did what these righties are doing they'd be screaming bloody murder and hitting that "report issue" button until it broke. So much for informed discussion... :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Cheeky Blighter said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself yarnlady. Huckleberry has never put down any in the military or Native Americans and she does not lie. You attacked a very nice person. Shame on you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, when yoi're finished doing what you yourself believe is good, then come around and criticize the rest of us. How much good did you do here today? To what extent have you tried to imitate God's love here today?

" Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, when yoi're finished doing what you yourself believe is good, then come around and criticize the rest of us. How much good did you do here today? To what extent have you tried to imitate God's love here today?
> 
> " Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16"


It's all talk to make her look good. Hollow Bible quotes from these people. They don't act like any Christians I want to know. It's the same thing over and over. Behavior and beliefs are rationalized to "fit" the Christian way of life. It's all fake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for tonight.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK. Here is my personal opinion of 'rich.' And I have personally known many.
> 
> Rich to me is not a number. First of all, there is the matter of your family's security. I think you need to feel that your family has what they need to survive comfortably. Shelter, food, medical care, education. Secondly, I consider discretion. Shelter, yes. Large home on several continents, no. Education, yes. Private schools thru grad school? No. Thirdly, is a matter of attitude. We raise our children to stand on their own two feet, and also to have compassion for the less fortunate. Lastly, cost of living in different areas varies, and it should be considered.
> 
> ...


And who is determine what discretion is? If you inherited several homes, yacht and jewelry why not use them? So Catholic schools (which are private) for education through your graduate degree is wrong? Many of our finest universities are run by Catholics, Methodists, Mormons, and many more religious institutions. So going through 12 years of Catholic schooling, going to a Catholic College and earning a Master's Degree if needed for your vocation is wrong? With that thinking, people becoming priests, nuns, ministers, rabbis are not using discretion when attending private institutions to further their calling.

If all you say is true, then why not blast Kerry for being on his yacht over the weekend? Talk about lack of discretion, he married to get it.

This constant class envy war is harmful and useless.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Could one of you righties please tell me why, when so many of you who are dedicated to keeping some people away from FF Wearing Denim and Pearls, what good does it do to jump in here and insult everyone? Yoi know good and well you'll get the same treatment in return.
> 
> Is that not why you started your abandoned group? To have a safe place to voice an opinion, share your lives, have some laughs?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, when yoi're finished doing what you yourself believe is good, then come around and criticize the rest of us. How much good did you do here today? To what extent have you tried to imitate God's love here today?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is just pure baloney. Huck's well-informed and truthful. I have to say, however, that some of you seem bent on picking fights and if there isn't one going on you say something negative to get one going.


Huck is a nasty piece of work and is the one that usually starts the fights or keeps one going that has been started by one of you cronies. I love the well-informed "au contraire", or "proove it", etc. he/she throws out all the time with little or nothing offered on his/her part. Huck continues to demand proof or credentials when offering none themself. And he/she has the gall to demand an apology? Unbelievable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Could one of you righties please tell me why, when so many of you who are dedicated to keeping some people away from FF Wearing Denim and Pearls, what good does it do to jump in here and insult everyone? Yoi know good and well you'll get the same treatment in return.





lovethelake said:


> Is that not why you started your abandoned group? To have a safe place to voice an opinion, share your lives, have some laughs?


You are right on LTL. She (MIB) orphaned the very group she started elsewhere and left her following members out to dry. Then she retreats here and onto threads where known not to be welcome to berate anyone and everyone.

Who is that hollow and miserable to do that? I've never seen such loathsome hate towards others, then about face goodness, then repeated behavior.

I'm staying away, far away from whatever she's on ....


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, when yoi're finished doing what you yourself believe is good, then come around and criticize the rest of us. How much good did you do here today? To what extent have you tried to imitate God's love here today?
> 
> " Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16"


How much good did you and your lib cronies do the other day when you were all distorting my posts saying that I was loosing my job, was mean to the elderly, thought doctors were criminals and threatened to do me physical harm?? Is that all y'all's imitation of God's love? We aren't criticizing. We are pointing out or defending ourselves from the despicable treatment we continually receive from you and your cronies. God gave me a backbone and I intend to use it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> How much good did you and your lib cronies do the other day when you were all distorting my posts saying that I was loosing my job, was mean to the elderly, thought doctors were criminals and threatened to do me physical harm?? Is that all y'all's imitation of God's love? We aren't criticizing. We are pointing out or defending ourselves from the despicable treatment we continually receive from you and your cronies. God gave me a backbone and I intend to use it.


Yes, my thoughts exactly. I've been attacked viciously the minute I began posting on this thread as well yet have the strength to defend myself. I only do when attacked and often ignore the Libs doing the attacking as they have no power over me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just rules of thumb to consider.



lovethelake said:


> And who is determine what discretion is? If you inherited several homes, yacht and jewelry why not use them? So Catholic schools (which are private) for education through your graduate degree is wrong? Many of our finest universities are run by Catholics, Methodists, Mormons, and many more religious institutions. So going through 12 years of Catholic schooling, going to a Catholic College and earning a Master's Degree if needed for your vocation is wrong? With that thinking, people becoming priests, nuns, ministers, rabbis are not using discretion when attending private institutions to further their calling.
> 
> If all you say is true, then why not blast Kerry for being on his yacht over the weekend? Talk about lack of discretion, he married to get it.
> 
> This constant class envy war is harmful and useless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We have a home here. Voice an opinion and have some laughs.



lovethelake said:


> MaidInBedlam said:
> 
> 
> > Could one of you righties please tell me why, when so many of you who are dedicated to keeping some people away from FF Wearing Denim and Pearls, what good does it do to jump in here and insult everyone? Yoi know good and well you'll get the same treatment in return.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hissy fit.



thumper5316 said:


> Huck is a nasty piece of work and is the one that usually starts the fights or keeps one going that has been started by one of you cronies. I love the well-informed "au contraire", or "proove it", etc. he/she throws out all the time with little or nothing offered on his/her part. Huck continues to demand proof or credentials when offering none themself. And he/she has the gall to demand an apology? Unbelievable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> We have a home here. Voice an opinion and have some laughs.


Didn't realize you were a 'rightie' but appreciate you telling us so. You'll need to change your tune drastically to be at home with that group. You have a home here and several elsewhere.

BTW: are you rich?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK. Here is my personal opinion of 'rich.' And I have personally known many.
> 
> Rich to me is not a number. First of all, there is the matter of your family's security. I think you need to feel that your family has what they need to survive comfortably. Shelter, food, medical care, education. Secondly, I consider discretion. Shelter, yes. Large home on several continents, no. Education, yes. Private schools thru grad school? No. Thirdly, is a matter of attitude. We raise our children to stand on their own two feet, and also to have compassion for the less fortunate. Lastly, cost of living in different areas varies, and it should be considered.
> 
> ...


That is your opinion, an only your opinion.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hissy fit.


No, speaking truth.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't realize you were a 'rightie' but appreciate you telling us so. You'll need to change your tune drastically to be at home with that group. You have a home here and several elsewhere.
> 
> BTW: are you rich?


I do not think YarnAndCoffee will answer that question with facts. Her idea of a rule of thumb is not based on fact, it is an opinion. From her answer I believe that the rule of thumb for Kerry is different for us lowly pontoon owners


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That is your opinion, an only your opinion.


1) I asked my friends to give me an amount to define a rich salary - damemary is not my friend so once again has shown she cannot comprehend my words
2) damemary didn't describe the rich, she described what is her class envy and minimal quality of life
3) damemary is a Dem or at least a Lib - described John Kerry who she supports even though he twice married for money, is extremely wealthy by anyone's standards and didn't earn his wealth
4) damemary is a hypocrite by her own quasi definition
5) I've known all along that is the case


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I do not think YarnAndCoffee will answer that question with facts. Her idea of a rule of thumb is not based on fact, it is an opinion. From her answer I believe that the rule of thumb for Kerry is different for us lowly pontoon owners


Funny .... I don't even own a canoe or rowboat! I did ask for opinions with an amount to determine a rich salary but got only a sermon on the middle class instead.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I asked my friends to give me an amount to define a rich salary - damemary is not my friend so once again has shown she cannot comprehend my words
> 2) damemary didn't describe the rich, she described what is her class envy and minimal quality of life
> 3) damemary is a Dem or at least a Lib - described John Kerry who she supports even though he twice married for money, is extremely rich and didn't earn his wealth.
> 4) damemary is a hypocrite by her own quasi definition
> 5) I've known all along that is the case


KPG,

They are green with envy. I applaud anyone who has taken the risks, worked hard and can afford their toys. They deserve them. Other people do not do what large money earners do. I believe some people are not working with all their "cylinders". Therefore, they are low money earners.

Anyone can do anything in this country. Maybe. That is beginning to change because of Obama.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> They are green with envy. I applaud anyone who has taken the risks, worked hard and can afford their toys. They deserve them. Other people do not do what large money earners do. I believe some people are not working with all their "cylinders". Therefore, they are low money earners.
> 
> Anyone can do anything in this country. Maybe. That is beginning to change because of Obama.


You are more than correct. I'm getting the feeling that the Libs in this thread are all what I and most would consider lower than middle class, receiving entitlements and very jealous of the Conservatives and Independents on this thread. While I don't know what amount is their cause for jealously, I now believe that is how they feel.

I believe anyone not a Lib on this thread is thought to be "rich" by the answers or lack thereof of defining a rich person's salary.

I agree, anyone who has wealth, that wasn't exhorted or stolen deserves it and is free to use the $ as they wish.

Anyone believing otherwise, as every Lib posting so far has stated, is simply jealous and envious.

Not to discourage them, but feelings of jealousy won't get them what they desire.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are more than correct. I'm getting the feeling that the Libs in this thread are all what I and most would consider lower than middle class, receiving entitlements and very jealous of the Conservatives and Independents on this thread.
> 
> I believe anyone not a Lib on this thread is thought to be "rich" by the answers or lack thereof of defining a rich person's salary.
> 
> ...


KPG,

Regarding what you say, I thought that a long time ago. Certain people here are on the receiving end of money from the government. They are blinded by this. I do not associate with that kind of person - the kind that feels they are owed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy, That explains to me, at least, the constant attacks and belief system I've heard in so many posts.

The very people who receive entitlements feel entitled to them.

Until and unless they change their beliefs, they'll never obtain what they desire.

This is one of America's major issues today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy, That explains to me, at least, the constant attacks and belief system I've heard in so many posts.
> 
> The very people who receive entitlements feel entitled to them.
> 
> ...


KPG,

Right. And that is why they get so hostile. They are trying to defend their handouts. And/or they have a racial bias (towards) Obama for whatever reason. Perhaps they are people of color. Who knows.

They have an axe to grind. Simple. I just cannot relate on any level to that kind of person.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Regarding what you say, I thought that a long time ago. Certain people here are on the receiving end of money from the government. They are blinded by this. I do not associate with that kind of person - the kind that feels they are owed.


I believe that there are and will always be the 'truly needy" (RR) in our country. I also believe that segment of our society is our responsibility to help and care for in their time of need. But where I think the problem starts are from those that are not truly needy, but have a false sense of entitlement. A belief that they are owed something. A belief that they are entitled to whatever someone else has out of jealousy.

I know there will be the predicted wailing and gnashing of the teeth by the left about all the hungry......... But the real question should be why there are more people on food assistance than those working full time in our country? Trust me it is not because Kerry floats around on his yacht. It is because the Obama administration has not created the necessary jobs during this 4 years of recovery so that people can provide for themselves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How much good did you and your lib cronies do the other day when you were all distorting my posts saying that I was loosing my job, was mean to the elderly, thought doctors were criminals and threatened to do me physical harm?? Is that all y'all's imitation of God's love? We aren't criticizing. We are pointing out or defending ourselves from the despicable treatment we continually receive from you and your cronies. God gave me a backbone and I intend to use it.


Right you are, and they have nothing they can prove and never have, just empty words and nasty when they have nothing else to back up their words. But then why would we expect more they have done it all along.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that there are and will always be the 'truly needy" (RR) in our country. I also believe that segment of our society is our responsibility to help and care for in their time of need. But where I think the problem starts are from those that are not truly needy, but have a false sense of entitlement. A belief that they are owed something. A belief that they are entitled to whatever someone else has out of jealousy.
> 
> I know there will be the predicted wailing and gnashing of the teeth by the left about all the hungry......... But the real question should be why there are more people on food assistance than those working full time in our country? Trust me it is not because Kerry floats around on his yacht. It is because the Obama administration has not created the necessary jobs during this 4 years of recovery so that people can provide for themselves.


I am totally with you. Obama wants to give it all away. To help the lower classes instead of fostering the concept of work.
Of course, there are people who need to be helped. But, the government should have severe limitations on that. Our government needs correction and only a new president - and the right president - can do that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are more than correct. I'm getting the feeling that the Libs in this thread are all what I and most would consider lower than middle class, receiving entitlements and very jealous of the Conservatives and Independents on this thread. While I don't know what amount is their cause for jealously, I now believe that is how they feel.
> 
> I believe anyone not a Lib on this thread is thought to be "rich" by the answers or lack thereof of defining a rich person's salary.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: How about low class - below lower middle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that there are and will always be the 'truly needy" (RR) in our country. I also believe that segment of our society is our responsibility to help and care for in their time of need. But where I think the problem starts are from those that are not truly needy, but have a false sense of entitlement. A belief that they are owed something. A belief that they are entitled to whatever someone else has out of jealousy.
> 
> I know there will be the predicted wailing and gnashing of the teeth by the left about all the hungry......... But the real question should be why there are more people on food assistance than those working full time in our country? Trust me it is not because Kerry floats around on his yacht. It is because the Obama administration has not created the necessary jobs during this 4 years of recovery so that people can provide for themselves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Why do some of you assume that everyone who is arguing for a fairer distribution of wealth is on the take from the government? It's not always personal, but you repeatedly make it so. Why is it so hard to believe that one can want something for others? The meek shall definitely not inherit this earth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Why do some of you assume that everyone who is arguing for a fairer distribution of wealth is on the take from the government? It's not always personal, but you repeatedly make it so. Why is it so hard to believe that one can want something for others? The meek shall definitely not inherit this earth.


I agree with your first sentence but none of the rest. When people want to take from the government, it is a bad thing. Can't you see that it means a lack of work ethic. (Of course, there are exceptions). I have seen it over and over. Take from the government so I do not have to work.

I know someone who is getting pedicures and taking people out to lunch on government money. And she justifies it!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with your first sentence but none of the rest. When people want to take from the government, it is a bad thing. Can't you see that it means a lack of work ethic. (Of course, there are exceptions). I have seen it over and over. Take from the government so I do not have to work.
> 
> I know someone who is getting pedicures and taking people out to lunch on government money. And she justifies it!


I'm finding it a bit difficult to assemble a coherent argument just now (dentist appointment looming), but I would like the opportunity to have a try later if the discussion hasn't moved on too far.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Why do some of you assume that everyone who is arguing for a fairer distribution of wealth is on the take from the government? It's not always personal, but you repeatedly make it so. Why is it so hard to believe that one can want something for others? The meek shall definitely not inherit this earth.


Your premise is baseless. Why do you even think about distribution of wealth? If you prefer that technique go to Cuba, Haiti, Venezuela, etc..

People earn and should keep what they earn and no one should determine to take it from them and give to someone else EVER.

Americans are the most generous people on earth. As LTL stated, we always have and always will take care of the poor and needy.

Other than that, each is on his own.

Anyone arguing for distribution of wealth, can ONLY be of the govt. No assumptions required.

BTW: I'm in total disagreement with your critique of a Biblical verse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your premise is baseless. Why do you even think about distribution of wealth? If you prefer that technique go to Cuba.
> 
> People earn and should keep what they earn and no one should determine to take it from them and give to someone else EVER.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Why do some of you assume that everyone who is arguing for a fairer distribution of wealth is on the take from the government? It's not always personal, but you repeatedly make it so. Why is it so hard to believe that one can want something for others? The meek shall definitely not inherit this earth.


I want people to have the right to life, liberty and the PURSUIT of happiness. Pursuing something for yourself and your family does not mean taking something from someone else. Fairer distribution of wealth is a socialist concept. Who has the right to distribute what is mine. If it is mine and I choose to give it away, that is my choice. The Federal Government was never to have more power than the States. It's purpose, in my opinion, should be for defense, interstate commerce, currency, and foreign policy. Other than that, it should be up to the states to handle the public welfare of it's people.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your premise is baseless. Why do you even think about distribution of wealth? If you prefer that technique go to Cuba, Haiti, Venezuela, etc..
> 
> People earn and should keep what they earn and no one should determine to take it from them and give to someone else EVER.
> 
> ...


So the oil workers in the former Soviet Union should not have been swindled out of their shares by someone who is now a billionaire? Sorry, of course he earned it by being cleverer and more avaricious than the stupid people who actually worked for a living.

And of course companies like Tesco here, who pay such low wages that their employees have to claim working tax credit from the government, are not taking money from the government either, are they? Tesco also make use of unemployed people who are forced to undertake unpaid "work experience" there by the Department for Work for bus fares. Is this not taking money from the government?

Please stop insulting me by claiming that my premise is "baseless". It has a long history.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I want people to have the right to life, liberty and the PURSUIT of happiness. Pursuing something for yourself and your family does not mean taking something from someone else. Fairer distribution of wealth is a socialist concept. Who has the right to distribute what is mine. If it is mine and I choose to give it away, that is my choice. The Federal Government was never to have more power than the States. It's purpose, in my opinion, should be for defense, interstate commerce, currency, and foreign policy. Other than that, it should be up to the states to handle the public welfare of it's people.


I totally agree!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> So the oil workers in the former Soviet Union should not have been swindled out of their shares by someone who is now a billionaire?
> 
> >>>> don't know any specifics of what you're refering to, but NO. No one should be swindled or mandated separation from what they earned. That is my point! No one re-distributes a person's earnings other than the earner. In the same way you are angered that employees were swindled from their money, I, too, am angered you want to swindle me and separate me from my earnings because you want some of them. No matter my new worth, you are not entitled to anything of mine. Taxes paid to a govt entity are for nation defense and building and protection - period. In America, we also should and do pay taxes for the poor and needy. However, the majority of an American's taxes are for entitlement programs, un-earned and abused welfare benefits and endless fraudulent purposes. President Obama even changed the work requirement for those receiving welfare and un-employment benefits.
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I want people to have the right to life, liberty and the PURSUIT of happiness. Pursuing something for yourself and your family does not mean taking something from someone else. Fairer distribution of wealth is a socialist concept. Who has the right to distribute what is mine. If it is mine and I choose to give it away, that is my choice. The Federal Government was never to have more power than the States. It's purpose, in my opinion, should be for defense, interstate commerce, currency, and foreign policy. Other than that, it should be up to the states to handle the public welfare of it's people.


You are Spot On.....Your post is the Soul of our great "Constitution." Thank You


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, singling one person out, by name, for one of your vicious attacks, probably breaks several KP rules of conduct. It also shows you up as someone who has a problem with self-control. Maybe you need another vacation from KP, and some help from a psychtherapist. Do you kiss your loved ones with the same dirty mouth you show off here?


knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I asked my friends to give me an amount to define a rich salary - damemary is not my friend so once again has shown she cannot comprehend my words
> 2) damemary didn't describe the rich, she described what is her class envy and minimal quality of life
> 3) damemary is a Dem or at least a Lib - described John Kerry who she supports even though he twice married for money, is extremely wealthy by anyone's standards and didn't earn his wealth
> 4) damemary is a hypocrite by her own quasi definition
> 5) I've known all along that is the case


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, singling one person out, by name, for one of your vicious attacks, probably breaks several KP rules of conduct. It also shows you up as someone who has a problem with self-control. Maybe you need another vacation from KP, and some help from a psychtherapist. Do you kiss your loved ones with the same dirty mouth you show off here?


you have got to be kidding me you of all people saying that. That is amuzing. you who have broken ever rule on here and love to hit the report button.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you have got to be kidding me you of all people saying that. That is amuzing. you who have broken ever rule on here and love to hit the report button.


Can you believe her?

What she is saying is that she doesn't like me treating her the way she treats me. She desperately needs help, I hope she'll get some.

Everyone, including her, addresses specific people by their ID names so folks reading know to whom one is speaking. So, now I'm guilty of calling someone by her chosen name.

Unbelievable ....


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Why do some of you assume that everyone who is arguing for a fairer distribution of wealth is on the take from the government? It's not always personal, but you repeatedly make it so. Why is it so hard to believe that one can want something for others? The meek shall definitely not inherit this earth.


The one word that is very telling in your post is the word 'want'. There is a huge difference between want and need. Why should I have to pay the bill for others _wants_? I don't mind providing what they need as long as they are moving forward in the direction of self sufficiency.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, singling one person out, by name, for one of your vicious attacks, probably breaks several KP rules of conduct. It also shows you up as someone who has a problem with self-control. Maybe you need another vacation from KP, and some help from a psychtherapist. Do you kiss your loved ones with the same dirty mouth you show off here?


You're joking...right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with your first sentence but none of the rest. When people want to take from the government, it is a bad thing. Can't you see that it means a lack of work ethic. (Of course, there are exceptions). I have seen it over and over. Take from the government so I do not have to work.
> 
> I know someone who is getting pedicures and taking people out to lunch on government money. And she justifies it!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What is the source of this person's government money? Is it legal what she's doing? If not, what are you going to do about it, besides use her as an example on KP?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I will call attention to propaganda comments, tag-team repeating propaganda, and comments written with a patronizing attitude. I find these issues frustrating when trying to seriously discuss an issue.

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I will call attention to propaganda comments, tag-team repeating propaganda, and comments written with a patronizing attitude. I find these issues frustrating when trying to seriously discuss an issue.
> 
> Please tell me what you think.


I think that you don't like others using the same tactics that you and your cronies use.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who told you to say that?

I guess we can all say what we like....I think it's best if we do our own thinking, but you're free, of course, to repeat ideas from someone in hiding if you choose.

Have a nice day. I am.



thumper5316 said:


> I think that you don't like others using the same tactics that you and your cronies use.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I think that you don't like others using the same tactics that you and your cronies use.


Correct - see the image I posted on page 93.

Think she is paranoid? I do. Also think her alter ego is the only one who can have a good day .... :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I detect a patronizing attitude. Did you notice it too?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Correct - see the image I posted on page 93.
> 
> Think she is paranoid? I do. Also think her alter ego is the only one who can have a good day .... :-D


Again
You are responsible for your own behavior (and words). Defense sometimes turns into revenge, which we've ALL been guilty of. Catty, childish, vindictive, ridiculous, waste of time, uncharitable, unChristian, lying, are a few words and phrases that come to mind. 
I'm out of it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I detect a patronizing attitude. Did you notice it too?


I guess you could say that your attitude has rubbed off on us. Do you like it?

Let us know when you can be civil.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does it look familiar anyone?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Does it look familiar anyone?


Looks like alcameron is in it again; childish this time. Only she is responsible for her behavior.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like alcameron is in it again; childish this time, doesn't suit her or does it? Only she is responsible for her behavior.


Dear, the image is for those of you who are acting like children. Whoosh! Right over her head!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Dear, the image is for those of you who are acting like children. Whoosh! Right over her head!


You spoke about yourself and now are behaving just as you described yourself. Took minutes. Lovely picture gallery you chose. Bless your heart.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The one word that is very telling in your post is the word 'want'. There is a huge difference between want and need. Why should I have to pay the bill for others _wants_? I don't mind providing what they need as long as they are moving forward in the direction of self sufficiency.


I think you have misundertood. What I was trying to say was that I wanted a fairer distribution of wealth for all, not that I wanted your money. I did not say that you should have to pay the bill for others' "wants".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I think you have misundertood. What I was trying to say was that I wanted a fairer distribution of wealth for all, not that I wanted your money. I did not say that you should have to pay the bill for others' "wants".


A fairer distribution of wealth means Socialism. Why should people who do not want to work be rewarded because of a "fairer distribution"? I do not think that that would be fair.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I got some great news yesterday that has nothing to do with the fights here or serious discussion of current events. My 15 year old cat who was diagnosed with diabetes in now in such good shape I get to stop giving him insulin!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course, he has to be watched for a relapse but I'm very happy he's in such good health. 

Addressing something here, I find it incredibly silly that some of the folks on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls had a long exchange yesterday about whether I was SeattleSoul. I only posted that I was several times. I wonder where the mystery came from. I think MaidInBedlam is a keeper for my user name so I guess I'll have to get my fun just changing my avatar frequently. :-D :!: :!:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron does an excellent job of taking responsibility for her behaviour which is that of a decent, intelligent, sensible, well-informed, and caring adult.:thumbup:


knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like alcameron is in it again; childish this time. Only she is responsible for her behavior.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think you have misundertood. What I was trying to say was that I wanted a fairer distribution of wealth for all, not that I wanted your money. I did not say that you should have to pay the bill for others' "wants".


A fairer distribution of wealth = you want your hands on someone else's money to control as you see fit = others have to provide and pay your bills = socialism = never worked and not welcome in America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A fairer distribution of wealth = you want your hands on someone else's money to control as you see fit = others have to provide and pay your bills = socialism = never worked and not welcome in America.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Not welcome in America... Thank you for saying that!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

> So the oil workers in the former Soviet Union should not have been swindled out of their shares by someone who is now a billionaire?
> 
> >>>> don't know any specifics of what you're refering to, but NO. No one should be swindled or mandated separation from what they earned. That is my point! No one re-distributes a person's earnings other than the earner. In the same way you are angered that employees were swindled from their money, I, too, am angered you want to swindle me and separate me from my earnings because you want some of them. No matter my new worth, you are not entitled to anything of mine. Taxes paid to a govt entity are for nation defense and building and protection - period. In America, we also should and do pay taxes for the poor and needy. However, the majority of an American's taxes are for entitlement programs, un-earned and abused welfare benefits and endless fraudulent purposes. President Obama even changed the work requirement for those receiving welfare and un-employment benefits.
> 
> ...


Please show me where I have said anything about people who are not working. I don't think I have.

The people I am talking about in the Tesco example are people who have made the effort to get jobs. There are not many jobs around, as you often point out in a different context. The money they receive for this work is deemed by our government (which, incidentally, is not terribly sympathetic to poor people) to be inadequate to live on, so they receive Working Tax Credit. The trade unions, which have always been the only recourse for workers, have been all but destroyed. So, what do they do? Get a job in the City of London as currency traders and hedge fund managers? No. They do the best they can in a buyer's market for employment.

And, as for your assertion that nobody should have their money taken away from them, do you not think that many very rich people and corporations got to be so rich by doing precisely that to others?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let your inner child escape.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your picture gallery. Let the sun shine.



alcameron said:


> Dear, the image is for those of you who are acting like children. Whoosh! Right over her head!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I do not agree with anything you posted. 

People work for their wages or inherit or perhaps win their net worth.

Very rich people usually become so as a result of taking incredible chances and risks to create a business service or product that produces income.

Anyone in America can become successful. Corporations are nothing more than a group of individuals taking risks and chances with legal protections so as not to lose their personal wealth but limited to the organization's wealth (which is theirs BTW). 

Many corporations have shareholders (if a publicly traded company) and the corp EARNS profits for their shareholders. That is passive, un-earned income for those shareholders taking a chance on the corp BOD making them money. Corps hire people and provide wages to those choosing to work for reward.

Corps and the very rich PROVIDED great wealth to others AND the owners. (Look at Apple, Cisco, Big Oil, GE, Walmart, Microsoft, etc.) Employees and investors both can become very wealthy if they work or invest in successful public corps.

NO ONE is entitled to anything, not one cent, for sitting idly on the sidelines.

One final point: those employees in your example are taking OTHER TAXPAYERS MONEY when receiving tax credits since they cannot provide nor support themselves completely.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A fairer distribution of wealth means Socialism. Why should people who do not want to work be rewarded because of a "fairer distribution"? I do not think that that would be fair.


Again, I'm not talking about people who "don't want to work".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not agree with anything you posted.
> 
> People work for their wages or inherit or perhaps win their net worth.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not agree with anything you posted.
> 
> People work for their wages or inherit or perhaps win their net worth.
> 
> ...


Let's leave it at that, then. I give up. We will never agree and there is no dialogue. I would just ask that you don't insult people while you are disagreeing with them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear your cat is in such good health. I've had cats in their 20's so he's a youngster now.

I almost replied to the SS/MIB debate. How silly. They must have known....but maybe not. They miss a lot.

Take care. Love your avatars. I find myself quoting old songs or humming. Where's the sunshine? Richie Havens



MaidInBedlam said:


> I got some great news yesterday that has nothing to do with the fights here or serious discussion of current events. My 15 year old cat who was diagnosed with diabetes in now in such good shape I get to stop giving him insulin!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course, he has to be watched for a relapse but I'm very happy he's in such good health.
> 
> Addressing something here, I find it incredibly silly that some of the folks on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls had a long exchange yesterday about whether I was SeattleSoul. I only posted that I was several times. I wonder where the mystery came from. I think MaidInBedlam is a keeper for my user name so I guess I'll have to get my fun just changing my avatar frequently. :-D :!: :!:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcameron is a role model for me. I'm not there by any means but it gives me a goal.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Alcameron does an excellent job of taking responsibility for her behaviour which is that of a decent, intelligent, sensible, well-informed, and caring adult.:thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see an attempt to manipulate and confuse the issue in order to appear omnipotent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree, and I applaud your way of saying it. Bravo!



aw9358 said:


> Please show me where I have said anything about people who are not working. I don't think I have.
> 
> The people I am talking about in the Tesco example are people who have made the effort to get jobs. There are not many jobs around, as you often point out in a different context. The money they receive for this work is deemed by our government (which, incidentally, is not terribly sympathetic to poor people) to be inadequate to live on, so they receive Working Tax Credit. The trade unions, which have always been the only recourse for workers, have been all but destroyed. So, what do they do? Get a job in the City of London as currency traders and hedge fund managers? No. They do the best they can in a buyer's market for employment.
> 
> And, as for your assertion that nobody should have their money taken away from them, do you not think that many very rich people and corporations got to be so rich by doing precisely that to others?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is an excellent conclusion. Thank you for the thoughtful attempt.



aw9358 said:


> Let's leave it at that, then. I give up. We will never agree and there is no dialogue. I would just ask that you don't insult people while you are disagreeing with them.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> That is an excellent conclusion. Thank you for the thoughtful attempt.


Dame, there are many things I wanted to say, but what's the point? Thank you for your comments, though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Let's leave it at that, then. I give up. We will never agree and there is no dialogue. I would just ask that you don't insult people while you are disagreeing with them.


There was dialogue, and I have not insulted you or others ever during the conversation. I've disagreed and justified my reasoning while accepting your insults telling me my MO why you provided no justification of your points. Nor did you offer rebuttal or point out anything I posted to which you disagree or prove to be incorrect. No wonder you gave up. Seemingly your case had no basis or merit as I suggested at the onset.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do appreciate your viewpoint. PM me whenever you want to talk.



aw9358 said:


> Dame, there are many things I wanted to say, but what's the point? Thank you for your comments, though.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see a post with a patronizing attitude expecting others to distrust their own conclusions.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There was dialogue, and I have not insulted you or others ever during the conversation. I've disagreed and justified my reasoning while accepting your insults telling me my MO why you provided no justification of your points.


That's all right then, but I make very conscious efforts these day to insult nobody. I'm going to try to stick to cooking and gardening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I see a paranoid person who cannot debate nor converse with others so chooses to hide and stalk behind the scenes and obviously is on the sidelines accepting entitlements while running her mouth filled with nonsense and lies. (not you aw)


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There was dialogue, and I have not insulted you or others ever during the conversation. I've disagreed and justified my reasoning while accepting your insults telling me my MO why you provided no justification of your points. Nor did you offer rebuttal or point out anything I posted to which you disagree or prove to be incorrect. No wonder you gave up. Seemingly your case had no basis or merit as I suggested at the onset.


Love the editing there. I did offer rebuttal, which you ignored. I gave up because banging my head hurts and will not change a thing. I don't enjoy this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please spare your noodle. It's more fun to work in the garden. Smell the flowers.



aw9358 said:


> Love the editing there. I did offer rebuttal, which you ignored. I gave up because banging my head hurts and will not change a thing. I don't enjoy this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Love the editing there. I did offer rebuttal, which you ignored. I gave up because banging my head hurts and will not change a thing. I don't enjoy this.


You did not. You offered examples that did not support your position of employees who were employed, yet wanted more of other's money and got it through tax credits.

That example proves nothing as to why you believe the wealth of some individuals you determine are rich (without stating that definition, I might add) should be re-distributed to other working persons.

Perhaps you do not understand the taxing systems nor individuals vs. corporations in the USA as related to income and legal status.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You did not. You offered examples that did not support your position of employees who were employed, yet wanted more of other's money and got it through tax credits.
> 
> That example proves nothing as to why you believe the wealth of some individuals you determine are rich (without stating that definition, I might add) should be re-distributed to other working persons.
> 
> Perhaps you do not understand the taxing systems nor individuals vs. corporations in the USA as related to income and legal status.


Please read again what I wrote. I said that the Tesco workers receive earnings that our government considers to be inadequate to live on. I did not say that they "wanted" other's money. I said the government considers that they are entitled to it. We the taxpayers are therefore subsidising Tesco's profits. I cannot put it any more plainly than that.

And finally, please do not patronise me with your assumptions of my ignorance. I do not make personal comments and do not expect them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I think you have misundertood. What I was trying to say was that I wanted a fairer distribution of wealth for all, not that I wanted your money. I did not say that you should have to pay the bill for others' "wants".


I understand what you are saying and I never indicated that you wanted all of my money. Who would be the deciding faction regarding what is fair? Why would someone who is lazy and does little or no work receive the same share as someone who did most of the work?

It's a utopian concept and it would be wonderful. However, given human nature, many would do the minimum required to receive their share of the collective product. It won't work as it never has in the past.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a question friends. How do you think the Libs on this thread define rich?
> What is the minimum gross salary per year of a rich person according to them?


They don't have an opinion about that. They will repeat what Obama defines as rich. He is their source, period. I have asked alcameron to put a number to "ones fair share" a few times and have not received an amount to date.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I understand what you are saying and I never indicated that you wanted all of my money. Who would be the deciding faction regarding what is fair? Why would someone who is lazy and does little or no work receive the same share as someone who did most of the work?
> 
> It's a utopian concept and it would be wonderful. However, given human nature, many would do the minimum required to receive their share of the collective product. It won't work as it never has in the past.


I have nowhere talked about people who are lazy and do little or no work. I also have not said that everyone should have the same amount of money, regardless of effort. What I am saying is that the gap between top and bottom incomes is wider than it has been for a long time, and I do think that some people are getting extremely rich by exploiting others. For that, I do not think it unreasonable that these people contribute more to society via taxation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Please read again what I wrote. I said that the Tesco workers receive earnings that our government considers to be inadequate to live on. I did not say that they "wanted" other's money. I said the government considers that they are entitled to it. We the taxpayers are therefore subsidising Tesco's profits. I cannot put it any more plainly than that.
> 
> And finally, please do not patronise me with your assumptions of my ignorance. I do not make personal comments and do not expect them.


aw9358
I am so sorry that you have become the target. Assumptions about me (more so statements) have been that I am not an American, I am, I reside in assisted living, which I am not, far from it, I live in a Park, my surroundings are like a Park but I do not live as this person wants to depict. They question if I am a Pilot, I am as well as every member of my Family. I am on the dole, luckily I am not that unfortunate and feel for those who are in need and we help every turn of the way. 
Wonder what they will accuse YOU of next. I am so sorry but you have my back and those of many others. MOST Americans are very fine people. Huck


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have nowhere talked about people who are lazy and do little or no work. I also have not said that everyone should have the same amount of money, regardless of effort. What I am saying is that the gap between top and bottom incomes is wider than it has been for a long time, and I do think that some people are getting extremely rich by exploiting others. For that, I do not think it unreasonable that these people contribute more to society via taxation.


What about the 'poor' that subsist off of others and are happy to do so. They get their housing paid for, food paid for, health and dental paid for, cell phones, etc. Why work when they have everything they need and more? Is that fair? And there are far too many in this category.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see someone who loves the stage so much they have to be pulled off the stage by a shepherd's crook. Wish I had one.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

While running a few errands this morning I was listening to a local radio station and heard a story about Walmart and Washington DC. This is a classic example of how the libs think.

After years of negotiations, Walmart was going to build SIX stores in the DC. One or two were to be built in Anacostia, which the Obama's refer to as a "Food Desert". There are no grocery stores or any business in that area. So Walmart started breaking ground on three of them this week. It would have brought almost 2000 jobs to the DC area. Then today the DC Council is going (or may have) vote that any Big Box store will have to pay their employees over $12+ an hour vs any other store (Food Lion, Giant....)that pays around $8.25. So Walmart said if that passes they will not continue with the stores they started and will not break ground for the other three.

Here is the question: Who cares more for the people in desperate need of jobs and a grocery store, Walmart of the Greedy DC Council? And DC wonders why no businesses want to go into the inner city to open up a store.

I know that I will hear the whining and gnashing of the teeth about how Walmart destroys mom and pop stores, blah blah blah. REALITY CHECK, there are no stores in that area to destroy. The area looks like an old war zone. WTG DC


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone called them "evil". What is objectionable is the effort that some super-rich people put in to avoid paying legal taxes, never mind what the left might consider a "fair" amount. We know that there are billions, if not trillions, resting in countries whose financial regulations are more "relaxed" than ours. What I would like to ask is, what is that money actually for?
> 
> There have been many diversions thrown into this argument, such as envy, being workshy etc, and very few
> have actually addressed what I think of as a fundamental question, which is precisely what I said up there: who needs so much money and why do they go to such lengths to keep it?


I think it is simple. Most have earned the money and feel it is theirs to keep. I have heard some super rich say, in interviews, that they have enough money, more than they can spend, but are making more because they can. They actually enjoy making money and plan on keeping it to spend the way they want, through foundations, charities, sports, etc.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AW, you are so patient. I fear they have an answer provided by another ready before you write a word. I can only stress that your international viewpoint is very valuable and appreciated by most of us. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> I am so sorry that you have become the target. Assumptions about me (more so statements) have been that I am not an American, I am, I reside in assisted living, which I am not, far from it, I live in a Park, my surroundings are like a Park but I do not live as this person wants to depict. They question if I am a Pilot, I am as well as every member of my Family. I am on the dole, luckily I am not that unfortunate and feel for those who are in need and we help every turn of the way.
> Wonder what they will accuse YOU of next. I am so sorry but you have my back and those of many others. MOST Americans are very fine people. Huck


Notice even though you are online, Huckleberry, you have avoided apologizing for your disgraceful behavior in the FF Denim thread.

*Your lies are exposed* there and yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions of which you there and now here accuse others.

Thumper was correct about you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have observed that some people provide articles, and others don't. The time's they's a changing. Is someone directing others what to say? Any thoughts?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> While running a few errands this morning I was listening to a local radio station and heard a story about Walmart and Washington DC. This is a classic example of how the libs think.
> 
> After years of negotiations, Walmart was going to build SIX stores in the DC. One or two were to be built in Anacostia, which the Obama's refer to as a "Food Desert". There are no grocery stores or any business in that area. So Walmart started breaking ground on three of them this week. It would have brought almost 2000 jobs to the DC area. Then today the DC Council is going (or may have) vote that any Big Box store will have to pay their employees over $12+ an hour vs any other store (Food Lion, Giant....)that pays around $8.25. So Walmart said if that passes they will not continue with the stores they started and will not break ground for the other three.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Is happening everywhere.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> This is a very serious subject for me and YES I did sent a PM and asked for an apology out here and she refuses.
> I am giving you one chance to give name of thread, page #, date and time when I posted anything negative about our Soldiers. In fact I should ask for multiples since you posted "...every chance you got". The ball is in your court. I have overlooked many of your lies but this one I won't.


Playing the victim Huckleberry? Poor thing. Playing the victim and having a temper tantrum at the same time. Aren't you the busy one. Multitasking at its finest.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184138-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

